# 30 Gallon Journal



## Elsewhere

I got my aunt's 30 gallon on Sunday March 24th, 2013. It was filled with sand and covered in Hermit Crab crap. After three hours of meticulous cleaning, everything was cleared out and ready to go. On Monday March 25th, 2013, I set the tank up empty in my living room. Today, March 27th, 2013, I purchased all I would need for the tank, including:
One 22lb bag of gravel
Three 4.4lb bags of gravel
One Aqueon Quiet Flow 30 Aquarium Filter
One Fluval Submersible Heater, 100 WATTS
One Thermometer
One Greek Pavilion
One thoroughly cleaned used Greek vase type thing
One thoroughly cleaned used wood decoration
One Gravel Vacuum
One thing that makes bubbles

I set it up about an hour ago and got it filled with water and running and everything is working GREAT. I have a massive, long plan on how this will work, which I will put on in a minute. This is my stocking plan:
1 Pearl Gourami
9 Bloodfin Tetras
6 Otocinclus
4-5 Mystery Snails
4-6 Ghost Shrimp

Here is my overall plan:
1. Get the tank set up empty and plant-less, run it for two weeks empty to judge the quality of the products.
2. Buy four plants, buy two snails.
3. Two weeks later: buy four plants, buy two snails.
4. Two weeks later: buy four plants, buy two shrimp.
5. Two weeks later: buy four plants, buy two shrimp.
6. Two weeks later: buy 6 Otocinclus, QT for two weeks, add to tank if healthy.
7. Two weeks later: buy 5 Bloodfin Tetras, QT for two weeks, add to tank if healthy.
8. Two weeks later: buy 4 Bloodfin Tetras, QT for two weeks, add to tank if healthy.
9. Two weeks later: buy Gourami, QT for two weeks, add to tank if healthy.

The QT tanks I have are a 5g and a 2.5g, but I'm hoping to keep the 2.5g as a Betta Emergency QT if someone gets sick... Plus, I think these fish are too big for that kind of tank 

Here are some pictures of the 30g:


























What do you think? I've been planning this for months and it will take months more to complete.


----------



## veggiegirl

Oh it's looking really nice, be sure to keep us posted. Looking forward to see how it turns out!


----------



## Elsewhere

Okay... So in two Sundays I will get my plants, and I am thinking I might speed up my process a bit. I'll be getting two green cabomba plants and two medium sword plants as well, and every Sunday I'll be going until I think the tank looks nice enough  I had previously thought my brother's baseball practice was every two weeks, so I scheduled around that, as his practices are in the closest place to me that sells live plants. I'm thinking of stocking with these:
Green Cabomba
Water Wisteria
Medium Sword
Anubias
Corkscrew Vallisneria
Money Wart
Java Fern

It's a lot, but I'll be spacing things out and possibly trying to find other kinds of plants that just grow along the bottom... I'm unsure how many of each I'm getting besides the swords and cabomba, for now, but hopefully I'll have it all mapped out by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Artemis

NO SHRIMP!!!! I adore these things but a gourami will kill them. Tetras will harass and oto's won't be nice either.


----------



## Elsewhere

Thank you so much for the warning! I heard that Gouramis were usually peaceful, but I guess shrimp just get the bad end of everything :/ But otherwise, is everything else okay to be with each other? I won't be getting them for about a month or so, so I have plenty of time to reorganize.


----------



## Artemis

I think the stocking might be a tad high with 9 tetras. Maybe only 4 and get a pleco or 6.


----------



## Elsewhere

My aunt has been trying to convince me to drop the nippy Tetras and the Gourami and go with Guppies and something calmer... I've always loved Guppies, but I've been set on this stocking for a long while... In her opinion, I should get rid of everything but the snails, get a bunch of Guppies, some kind of shark and a calmer schooling fish. I'm considering it, but not too much. I was thinking to keep my Tetras at 9 (a number I like personally in schooling fish) I would get rid of one snail and one Oto in the whole scheme of things... Maybe that would help a bit 

My dad says he'll take me to PetSmart for my first plants sometime this week before Sunday, so I'll update then! Doing the first WC tomorrow, which should be a learning experience 

EDIT::: I forgot to mention that I had also been considering doing a sorority for the big tank... If I were to do so, I think I would aim for 9-12 girls and possibly some kind of bottom dweller like Cories or Otos, but I am unsure if that's even in the cards at this point.


----------



## Elsewhere

About to go and do the first WC for the tank  I added the first plant last night, water wisteria. It was in one of my Betta tanks, but it kept getting uprooted because the stones in there are too big :/ So now it resides in the corner behind the log, I'll add pictures when there are more plants ^.^ I've been trying to figure out how to baffle the filter, and I'm on my second shot with the water bottle one... Hopefully by the end of Easter it'll be all good to go!


----------



## Elsewhere

Posting on this more than I thought I would... Writing thoughts down not to forget:

New stocking ideas, have heard some Tetra horror stories and that they are too nippy. Have also heard that it's hit and miss with any kind of Gourami -_- Possibly:

7-9 Rosy Barbs
4 or 5 Otocinclus
5 or 6 Guppies

7-9 Rosy Babrs
4 or 5 Otocinclus
Either Blue, Pearl or Dwarf Gourami

4 or 5 Otocinclus
6 Guppies
6 Micky Mouse Platies
Possibly a Gourami, probably not

Make it a sorority of 8-12 girls with a school of Rosy Barbs

Breed Bettas? 

I really don't know. There are WAY too many possibilities and I don't know which to choose from. I don't have a clue what I'm doing here. ERG.


----------



## Elsewhere

OKAY. I've decided on a sorority and my plans are speeding ahead. This will be my stock:

9 female Bettas
5 or 6 Albino Corydoras
3 Mystery Snails

All of my local pet store get their Bettas in this Friday, so Friday night and/or all day Saturday I'll be "oot and aboot" picking up females. This week I'm getting their tanks ready  I actually have room for them all if I add in some favours from people and get some make-shift tanks!

I will also have to buy my plants in bulk, sadly, which could screw up some things... But I'll put them in slowly, daily, and have them temporarily in other tanks... Lots to do and lots of money to save


----------



## Elsewhere

OKAY! Gotten another new plant for the tank, added two snails last night, getting most of the girls and 4-8 new plants tonight! Coming along well, added some Seachem Flourish yesterday for the first time... Hoping all goes well!


----------



## Elsewhere

I got the seven girls! That makes nine in total. I'll put pics and names up tomorrow... All seven new girls are VT and my two current girls are HMPK. I'm getting a bunch of plants on Sunday, and then every opportunity for the next two weeks. I might have to QT for 3 weeks just to get plants... I'll be getting the Albino Cories after the girls are done with QT-ing.


----------



## Elsewhere

The girls all seem to still be doing great, getting a crap load of plants today- sale at PetSmart!


----------



## Elsewhere

Just got back from PetSmart with the plants! They accidentally gave me too extras without charging > I got:

Two Water Wisteria
Four Cabomba
Three (supposed to be two) Java Ferns
One Anubias
Three (supposed to be two) Jungle Valisneria
One Medium Sword

I also added yesterday two dying Corkscrew Valisneria from one of my other tanks, so all of this is added on to the Medium Sword and Water Wisteria that was originally there... PICTURES:










































I'm beginning to wonder if I'm just talking to myself  Probably... No big deal! XDXDXD


----------



## dramaqueen

2 free plants. Good deal!


----------



## bniebetta

youre not talking to yourself... I am pretty much staking anyone with, starting, or thinking about starting a sorority right now....


----------



## Elsewhere

Yay, peoples! XD I thought I was going a LITTLE BIT crazy LOL I added a baffle to the filter today, as my plants kept getting uprooted by he snails and then the filter just made it worse... Everything has been replanted to the VERY BOTTOM of the gravel now 

My dog is a little too interested in this. She just sits there, staring at the tank, waiting for something to move aha. Oh, and my cat is very interested in the fish on my desk... he won't leave them alone!

The plants are growing like CRAZY in the short two days I've had them; I added a tiny bit more Seachem Flourish (it says once a week for 60 gallons, the cap filled, so I fill half of the cap and do that once a week) but I'm trying to get the whole every water changing day (Sunday) think going in my brain.


----------



## Elsewhere

So the girls are doing great, and the two that had ripped fins (Hestia and Gaia) seem all better! I have decided that after I put the girls in the tank I'll put my boys in a divided 10g. While I have the space for them both to have their own 10 gallons each, my mum is super mad about the expenses of running so many tanks :/ Right now I have six going, and after everyone is in their own tanks it will be reduced to two. 

I still haven't told my aunt about my change of heart to a sorority. She gave me the tank and wanted input on what I did to it, but so far I don't have the courage to tell her about the girls. I can already feel her shameful look... I guess she'll find out when she comes down this weekend and casually sees the 11 Bettas hanging out around my room XD


----------



## Elsewhere

Some of my swords from my other tanks have blossomed and I collected EIGHT NEW SWORDS for the 30g!!! They have all been planted  It WAS nine, but looking away for two seconds lost one to my dog... Stupid Holly XD But hey, eight is still PRETTY AWESOME!


----------



## Elsewhere

So I went into a pet store for kitten stuff today... And came out with a brilliantly white female Betta with the potential of red fins... Whoops! My bad! Guess I should keep her and call her number ten! XD


----------



## Elsewhere

Little number ten is doing much better, cleaning all tanks but the 30g today


----------



## Elsewhere

So there was a huge sale on Albino Cories at PetSmart, so I casually got the five earlier than expected... Little Hestia's fin is almost completely healed now, which is great! The Cories are doing awesome too! Tomorrow I'll be doing a WC and adding more Seachem Flourish


----------



## Elsewhere

Everyone is doing great- but me  I've got the flu, so I'm trying to get my mum to do container water changes. Errrg and my filter is broken (thank you warranty!) so I'm getting my dad to return it tomorrow and get a new one...


----------



## Elsewhere

Okay, taking the filter back for a new one hopefully Sunday, as it is officially not working >.< The girls will be going in on Sunday after the filter is replaced and next Sunday the Cories will join them!


----------



## Elsewhere

Got a new girl today, will update with pics of all 11 Bettas soon! Possibly some of the Cories, if they would hold still!


----------



## Elsewhere

Here are all the girls and some of the Cories!

Themis:









Artemis:









Aphrodite:









Demeter:









Hera:









Athena:









Andromeda:









Hestia:









Pandora:









Gaia:









Kassiandra (new girl):









Hades/Poseidon/Zeus/Apollo/Ares (I am unsure who is who!) :

















Sorry for sloppy pics and bad lighting on some- there's a huge storm rolling in and the sky is BLACK so I'm just using my desk lamp.


----------



## Elsewhere

I have a lot going on today, so I introduced 10/11 girls to the tank. I did the whole "add the least aggressive" and everything was going fine... I thought Pandora was the least aggressive, but oh my GOD she could be Alpha! She is VICIOUS! I was about to take her out, but she's calmed down... For now. I've had my eyes glued to the tank for hours and am only now typing this out... Two hours and peace so far- I'm kind of afraid for the morning :/ Little Kassiandra will go in with the Cories later on. My poor beautiful girls... So many tails are just wrecked right now, but so much that they need medication. I'll just have to do some more water changes, the damage could have been so much worse... I feel bad in saying that I'm glad Themis and Artemis are okay, as they are my first girls. Right now there seems to be a three way guess at Alpha (in just this one day, I'm sure that it's going to change) :
Pandora
Gaia
Themis


----------



## lilnaugrim

Same thing happened with my sorority, I thought Cherry was the sweetest thing ever (hence her name) but she might be the alpha...I'm not terribly certain they've actually figured out who's alpha as they all pick at each other the same, but no one's hurt!

By the way, I'm absolutely in love with the greek mythological theme here! I'm in love with Kassiandra's colors and I'm looking for a CT with that coloration to finish off my sorority as well. I also love Athena, she just looks so...I don't know, but I like her lol.

Can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, I know that feeling! XD And thank you, I too love the Greeks and had to do a bit of searching to find my decorations 

So far everyone is alive and calmed down... I'm glad I didn't remove anyone, that may have just caused more problems. My girl that seems the worst is Gaia, as she has some pretty shredded fins and a minor flesh wound. I'll remove her if it gets any worse, but so far she's holding her own and not letting anyone come near her. I think with more frequent water changes she'll be just fine- I can even see some regrowth now 

I got my filter replaced today and already the water is looking better... Yesterday the ammonia scared me for a second, as it had jumped to 0.5, so I did a huge gravel vac and retested, it was at 0 after that thankfully. Today it remains at 0, hopefully not going to spike like that again now that the filter isn't flaking out


----------



## Elsewhere

Everyone is doing awesome today, Gaia's fins and injury are looking MUCH better. Plant growth is good and water parameters are good too! The cories are now in a filtered 10g, which they don't seem to like too much... I also put Kassiandra in her 5g. She's shocked with all of the empty space, as I only have one fake plant in there as of now. I REALLY want to get some Guppies in my 10g when the Cories are out, as I love it's positioning on my dresser, but a rule has been passed as law in my house- no more fish. Ever, apparently. *Sigh* This should be fun!


----------



## Elsewhere

Kassiandra is doing good, just a little on the small side, which worries me. But I'm thinking I may need to pull Themis out- I had been previously told on here she was either blind or partially blind, and she just must have been really used to her 10g, deceiving me of thinking this. In the 30g, she hasn't gotten any food and barely goes to the surface and is constantly bumping into everything  I think it might just be best for her to remove her... She hasn't let anyone go near her, just chases them and when they turn corners she bumps into the glass, losing them. Poor girl.


----------



## bniebetta

I crave pictures  you should included some


----------



## Elsewhere

Here are a bunch of pics! Tomorrow I'll remove Themis from the tank- she's just going nuts and staying in a little corner- she can't get around at all


----------



## bniebetta

Wow your camera takes awesome pics! What kind of snails are those again? They look really awesome!


----------



## Elsewhere

Haha, thank you- I won it in an online photography contest and I LOVE IT  They're Golden Mystery Snails, known to me as Estabon and Antonio


----------



## Elsewhere

Themis has been removed to a temporary 2.5g until Kassiandra is in the big tank and Themis can b moved to the 5g, which I will plant with some of the baby plants in the 30g.

THERE ARE SNAIL EGGS IN THE TANK! I don't know what to do. I guess Antonio is an Antonia or Estabon is an Estelle! I have never had this happen before and I don't know what I'm going to do!


----------



## Elsewhere

Well I've moved the eggs to a container with a sponge in it floating on water in the tank... Otherwise all is good. Tomorrow or Sunday I'll release Kassiandra and the Cories.


----------



## Elsewhere

Everyone is doing good and the baby plants are all growing much better now


----------



## Elsewhere

OKAY. I kind of forgot about this with all of my schoolwork... XD

-Themis is in her 5g now, 2.5g is empty
-Kassiandra is doing awesome in the big tank
-All of the fish are doing great
-I did a WC change today, the water was looking kind of cloudy, I think it may be the Cories faults... I'm going to start twice weekly changes
-Some of the plants have reached over a foot tall (Thank you Seachem Flourish!) so I won't be adding in the baby plants, but putting them in my other 3 tanks


----------



## Elsewhere

The tank is doing good, I did a 60% change today because the water was nasty... Turns out my filter was clogged and the cartridge needed to be changed. But the water is once again sparkling and clean  Consuela laid more eggs in my 10g... Her second clutch, the first currently in a little container duct taped to the side of the tank XD Anywho, I'm updating to twice weekly water changes to keep the filter cartridge going longer.


----------



## Elsewhere

Well, it's been a while! My apologies, I've been dealing with a little ball of pure fluff and terror named Norman  I have decided to sell the Cories- I love them, but they produce WAY too much waste and haven't done a thing for the tank. I was expecting them not to do much in terms of cleaning, but MAN do they poop! So I am hoping to get 10 bucks for the lot of them, then go and get some Otos, as I have had a great time with them before


----------



## lilnaugrim

Congrats on your new fluffy ball of fury! lol

Sad to hear about the cory's, I am however, 98% sure that Otos produce more waste than cory's. Perhaps I'm wrong though? I thought that Otos, plecos, and snails were the bigger of the poop-machines...Either way though, good luck with selling the cory's and getting the new fish  I want pictures soon!!


----------



## Elsewhere

Well he is currently passed out on my keyboard, so pardon any spelling mistakes!

Yes, the Otos definitely poop more, but at least they mainly eat algae, you know? The tank is having some serious problems with that, which is why I'm not updating with pics, it's kinda gross looking, and I'm having to scrub more off every day... Which is not working at all. The last Otos I had kept the tank SPOTLESS and ate any kind of veggie I gave them, so I'm hoping that someone will take the Cories soon!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah right, right, right. I forgot you were talking about algae XD my bad!


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah. At least the parameters are all good, so the algae is just an ugly accessory!  I have it in all of my tanks, it just loves me -_-


----------



## Elsewhere

The algae is a hideous brown and WILL NOT come off of my glass -_- Any advice with this, I've been scrubbing the sides for ages now! The Cories have found a good home and will go there sometime this week. I actually care for the tank they'll be going to for volunteer hours, so I'll be able to keep an eye on them! So far every pet store around me is out of Otos for the next week, so I'm half scrubbing the algae and half letting it grow... Just want to get it off the front, where it is seen by all! Grr!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Huh that's weird because brown algae, given that it is diatom should come off extremely easily...perhaps it's a different kind of algae but I don't know of any other brown algae that isn't diatom. Or are you saying your green algae turned brown? Don't have an algae scrubbing brush either?


----------



## Elsewhere

AHAHHAA! I JUST FOUND MY BRUSH THIS MORNING! SUCCESS! I'm going downstairs now to scrub it off! Yessss! My mother had redone my room and removed the brush and it was in the crawlspace! Took me an hour to find it! I'll update on the situation in a while! And yes, it was originally green, but now it's brown.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh yay!!! Congrats! lol

Seems it might be dying off then if it turned brown? I mean, that's just my logic, perhaps that's not what is happening though?


----------



## Elsewhere

I have no clue, there seems to be a mix of the two, and my brush is not helping. I've gotten off what I can, but it's mostly growing right in front of the big Colosseum thing in the center and I can't move that or get my hand down there... GRRR! And it's all over the pillars, which I also can't get at, because it shakes the whole thing and scares the crap out of my fish... Hopefully the Otos can help once I get them, otherwise that Colosseum is coming out for a scrubbing!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Huh...well that's weird! I hope they do eat it


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh my, it sure has been a while! UPDATES TIME!

Still have the algae, but the Otos are lacking -_- instead of 6 I'm going to get 4 and keep the Cories (the people who wanted them backed out) and add a second filter. For the filter, I have one for a 30g and one for a 20g- along with the Aqueon 30, which one do you guys think is best?

Oh, and an ELEVENTH GIRL! Her story is on the Betta Care Board entitled "Jumper McSpazzatron". Ha. Only non Greek Mythology name in the tank!

The algae is growing only because I'm letting it now- I want the Otos to have lots to do when they get here! One pet store is special ordering them for me, so I will actually get them this week


----------



## crowntaillove3

Jumper McSpazzatron... LOL! Do you have any recent pics?
Also: How did you get green cabomba AND corkscrew vall?! I wanted those sooo bad, but my Petsmart doesn't carry them! Lucky you!


----------



## Elsewhere

No, I can't find my memory card so I've been without pics :/ Still looking and hopefully tomorrow I will have some of her!

My PetSmart carries both, haha! There was a huge sale when I got mine, so I got really lucky. Try going on Fridays- depending on where you live they usually get in plants then


----------



## crowntaillove3

I'm going to Petco today to get some stuff, so I'll have to take a look at the plants. BTW: Did you hit "enter" every time you entered one of your sorority girls in your signature? If you did, then I can see. I would suggest just making a big space between the girls on the same line so we can read all of the girls.


----------



## Elsewhere

No, I had it a different way and it just won't show up... It's really hard to remember all the names and tail types, so I'll fix it some other time!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah yeah, signature woes haha I've moved mine around much as well. I gave up on color coding my girls with their tail types because I've got too many now, so it's just the boy's who've got special things :-D

So let me get this straight, you have a filter on your tank right now, right? If so, what is that one rated for? And it seems like you've got three more filters that you could possibly use? Two rated for 30 gallons and one rated for 20?


----------



## Elsewhere

The filter I currently have is rated for 30 gallons, two for 20 gallons and one for a 10 gallon, but that one's in use. I just feel as if the one I currently have wouldn't be much use with more bioload, because I already had the one before it break...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh okay, I'd just throw another 20 on it then and keep the 30 running as well. You can never have too much filtration!


----------



## Elsewhere

Awesome, thanks lilnaugrim!


----------



## Elsewhere

Just had to remove a girl... Link as to why is on the "Betta fish emergencies and diseases" page; I'm really worried about her :/


----------



## lilnaugrim

No problem! :-D Happy to be of service ^^

And I'll check it out.


----------



## Elsewhere

OKAY. I have successfully gotten the Otos last week and added Jumper to the big tank (I was worried about her size, but she's just fine, even eating!). The Otos will go in probably Friday night (early, yes, but I have a fully stocked weekend) and I have some pics to update with, they're loading right now!


----------



## Elsewhere

I am the WORST at updating this... I've gotten the pond snail infestation under control, and everyone is alive and well. I have some pics from about six weeks ago and will get more for Wednesday. I said "Screw it" and cleaned every single surface of glass in the tank, I couldn't stand the algae anymore. It took me like two hours to get it to scrub off...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Woohoo!! Gratz on cleaning algae lol I'm in the process of cleaning someone else's 45 gallon tank, lots of algae and they've never done gravel cleaning O.O LOOOOTS of mulm and detritus and icky stuff :-(

Your girls look fantastic though! Lovin' them! :-D


----------



## crowntaillove3

Yay! Glad to see this is still going strong.


----------



## Elsewhere

Today I lost little Athena. She was quarantined and extremely bloated. I tried treatment with Epsom salts, but nothing worked. She will be missed dearly.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh no, I'm very sorry to hear of Athena :-( I hope she's now swimming peacefully under the Rainbow bridge!

Themis is the one that's blind yes? How's she doing?


----------



## Elsewhere

Thank you, I too hope she's at peace...

Yes, Themis is my blind girl. She's doing amazing, zipping around her new 5g with confidence. My little kitten Norman loves to watch her and try and catch her through the glass, which is one reasons I'm actually a little happy she's blind, as Pigg would just swim away and hide, while Themis is still out and about


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh that's awesome! I'm really happy that she's doing well ^_^ Norman is absolutely adorable sounding haha :-D got to love kittens!!


----------



## Elsewhere

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=222609

Some Norman pics for you


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-D!


----------



## Elsewhere

Well... Pandora passed away at about 9pm. I have no idea why. She wasn't eating yesterday, but I thought nothing of it, and now... She's gone. Just like that. Yesterday she was fine and I couldn't check on them today, since I was working. I got home and couldn't find her after a WC. I found her at nine and she was gone. First Athena and now Pandora... Nobody else looks sick, yet. My water is fine and I have the filters going... I'm doing enough water changes, I quarantined all the fish! I don't understand why they're dying!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh no, I'm so sorry! :-(

Have you looked into possible parasites? Anyone else look bloated at all? Are they the same symptoms of not eating? Did they look the same that you could see of?


----------



## Elsewhere

No, Pandora was incredibly skinny when she died and Athena extremely bloated... Who I think to be my Alpha, Aphorodite, is a little bloated but is the healthiest of the bunch so far as I can tell. Kassiandra is also a bit bloated, but she was pretty skinny when I bought her so I thought nothing of it. A couple girls (Hera and Demeter) look eggy, but not bloated...

I'm looking into parasites, and Athena ate a little but Pandora I can't tell, I wasn't watching her as closely. Everyone else looks the same as they have for the past weeks, for now at least...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay that's fine. can you get any Frozen or Freeze-dried Daphnia? This would help get their bowels moving and if anything is in their intestines/stomach then it will flush it out; getting rid of potential parasites. It might be a good thing to at least try since you've already had two deaths. Even if they aren't quite related, it's a good way to keep them healthy too.

Also feeding them mosquito larvae, not sure if you've got lots of mosquito's where you are or if it's too cold? But if you do, you can set out a small bucket of conditioned water, it can be old tank water as well and let mosquito's multiply in there. And in a day or two you'll get their larvae and you can scoop some out, give them a rinse with some new conditioned water and then you can use a dropper or spoon of sorts to feed them a few at a time. You don't want to dump it all in in case they don't eat them, you'll end up with mosquito's in the house annnnnddd that's never fun!


----------



## Elsewhere

I have some freeze-dried Daphnia that I'll give them in just a second... My mother threw out a bucket of water full of larvae two days ago! Crap! I'll refill the bucket and wait. 

Thank you so much lilnaugrim, I really appreciate all of your help. Everyone looks good right now, Kassiandra wouldn't eat pellets but ate a couple of freeze-dried bloodworms. I'll be getting live or frozen bloodworms tomorrow when I go and get Pigg's supplies at PetSmart.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh that's great! I'm really happy that you have all that stuff for them!! It's going to help for sure  I'm glad that everyone else is looking okay for now!! Hopefully they'll stay that way!!


----------



## Elsewhere

Andromeda is looking a little wistful... Kassiandra ate the Daphnia, but others wouldn't. I've never fed it to anyone but Kassiandra and Artemis before, and I find with this bunch their very picky eaters  I finally got my camera back, so I'll update with some pictures.

Themis is looking a little down. She can't find her food, I spend ten minutes every morning and evening trying to get her to eat it, but she just can't see it at all... She looks skinnier than usual, and I'm hoping she'll eat tonight.


----------



## Elsewhere

Pictures:


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Beautiful!
Sorry about Pandora and as Lilnau said, the best thing to do now is keep everyone else healthy. Besides, it could've been worse. You're pretty lucky the current girls are still healthy!  Do you have IAL with them?


----------



## Elsewhere

What does IAL stand for?  I may, I'm just not very good at remembering short forms.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Indian Almond Leaves.  Aren't you a breeder? Most breeders have them.


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh, no, not a breeder! I couldn't handle that, aha! Nope, no IAL, I'm not allowed to order it, my mum hates ordering things online, and no one around me sells it.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Huh, no? Then it must've been someone else... Oh well. lol
And sorry about that, my parents don't like to buy "not mandatory" fish supplies. -.- You could add in oak leaves! Washed and dried, of course. 

The tannins will make their immune response stronger.


----------



## Elsewhere

My grandmother does have an oak tree, do you know if those are appropriate?

And I know it's overdue, but I'm really sorry about Lebron  He seemed like a good fish.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Yes, they will do fine. As I said above, make sure they naturally fell off and you wash them under tap so there aren't any pesticides. 

And it's okay, thank you. He's in a better place now!! ^.^


----------



## Elsewhere

She just cut her lawn today and got rid of any fallen leaves... I'll stake the place out until next time XD


----------



## Elsewhere

OKAY! I added in a piece of drift wood to the tank (after boiling it and letting it sit all day afterwards) and the cories are FLOCKING it! I can't get them to come out from under it! It's just a small piece, but I tried to angle it live a cave for the bottom dwellers. I fasted the girls for a day, then fed them Daphnia the next morning. Today I reintroduced their pellets and they went a little "cray-cray" XD Kassiandra finally ate pellets instead of blood worms and everyone who was bloated seems to be looking a little skinnier. This week I'm only going to do morning feedings and next week I'll bring back twice daily.

Themis died a couple of days ago- she had fungus on her tail and was severely pine-coned. By the time I got back with medication other than salts, it was too late.

On a happier note, I did get a new boy today, little Boreas. I felt bad putting him in Themis's tank so soon, but I've been looking at him in that pet store since May and I knew I needed to bring him home. I completely cleaned out her tank and added new gravel, so it looks great against his white colouring 

Oh, and a little fun story. My mother rushed up to my room last night looking panicked and I freaked out. I asked her what was wrong, and she responded with this:

"It's those white-pink bottom fish! THEY'RE HUGE! I don't know what's wrong with them, will they make it, are they okay?!" And I burst out laughing. She thought they only got to be one or two inches, not three or four, and she thought they were going to implode or something XD

Anywho, enough terrible stories for today! I'll update with pics later!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lamo! I died at your mom's story!!! too cute!

Can't wait to see Boreas!


----------



## Elsewhere

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=229778

Here are his pics!


----------



## Elsewhere

Everyone is good today and I'm doing a WC after work today, since I have a friend over this morning  I'm considering buying some Myriophyllum Mattogrossense plants off of someone on eBay from the UK, but I'm unsure if my mother will let me


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah yeah, got to love mothers lol

Just careful with Myrio, they like to shed their needles a lot, same with Hornwort and any "needle-y" plant like that. Otherwise it looks really good ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Decided against the Myrio, mother said "NO INTERNET PURCHASES!" BUT I did sell all of my baby snails today! WOOT WOOT! All that's left are their parents and one little baby I kept named Pablo


----------



## Elsewhere

Everyone is doing great today! Kassiandra is finally getting her spirits up and eating like a hog! Monday and Tuesday are my fasting days until the end of summer, and then just Mondays, to make sure everyone gets over the bloating that has occurred XD I hate it when I put the pellets in for the small girls, then Aphrodite comes over and is like "NOOOO! I MUST EAT THEM ALLL!" and then promptly does so XD

The Cories are looking good and I spotted two Otos hanging out under a leaf today, but otherwise they're barely seen. I try and coax them out with some boiled cucumber, but they only come out at night- I turned on the light last night and barely glanced at them sucking on the front of the glass before they scampered off. I'm pretty sure all of the bottom feeders only come out at night, when mean old Aphrodite is sleeping XD

I'm really very proud of Jumper's progress into the group. She's still half the size of all of the girls, but she's put herself in second of command, demanding respect and pellets out of her fellow fishy friends! She seems to have been adopted in well and she seems to be their spoiled little brat of a sister XD 

All in all, I'm really perking up after the Athena and Pandora incident. I'm really happy with how things are right now. (Prepares for everything to be engulfed into the gates of hell)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugg yeah, I have two girls who do that, they seriously take all the pellets and I'm like NOOOO, those weren't for you you little butt! lol and then they just look at me like I'm crazy which I probably am XD

I'm glad everyone is doing so well though!! That's really wonderful!


----------



## Elsewhere

I've decided to do my WC on Mondays- it's my day off and I have more time, plus then I only have to do the big tank and can get the little ones out of the way on Sunday 

I got the girls some frozen bloodworms and they went NUTS. I mean, NUTS. I gave some to the boys but they didn't care.

Speaking of boys, I went into the pet store with the bloodworms and was looking in the tanks when I saw a GORGEOUS HM DS EE with only one tail and the other gone, swimming against a horrid current. The girl said she just threw him in there since he was sick and she also put in a Cichlid, that was then dead. I was horrified. I'm not allowed to get anymore fish, but I absolutely could not leave him behind. He's sitting in Boreas's tank now, and looks really wiped and ill. I think a little AQ Salt, warm water and TLC will do him good  When he's all better I'll give him to someone I know.


----------



## lilnaugrim

OMG that poor boy!!!! Oh I'm so glad you got him, even if you're not allowed. No Betta should be treated like that!!

Yeah my water changes have changed so that Wednesday is the small tank day and then I do them again on Friday/Saturday and Saturday is the big tank day. Although lately I've been slacking and only did a small partial Saturday and have to do another one tomorrow when I go to visit my fishies (they're at my dad's and I'm at mom's).


----------



## Elsewhere

I know, I think he's a DT, but I can't tell if just half his tail is missing... I have no light on my 2.5g, so I'll update with pics of him and everyone else tomorrow morning 

And I seriously think I'm going crazy. I started the sorority with two girls. I then purchased seven from PetSmart, making it nine girls. Then I got Pandora, Kassiandra and Jumper, making it twelve. Themis left, making eleven. Athena and Pandora died. There should be nine left. But I can only count EIGHT! No matter what I do, it's always eight! I've had all of them at the front eating and I scour the entire tank, but NOTHING! ARG! I'm going nuts over this!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh hate when that happens! Can you name them all and like count on your fingers or something so that you don't miss anyone?


----------



## Elsewhere

There were eight, and now seven. Aphrodite died last night. I don't understand this! She was the healthiest of healthy yesterday, swimming around, picking on people, and today.... She's gone. I am so confused, what am I doing wrong?! All the parameters are perfect, everyone else is perfect... Well, except Andromeda, I saw a white "dot" on her head, but after further examination it's a bite, probably Aphrodite's last stand...

I'm posting this on the Disease board, I really need to know what's going on here.

Also, the sorority will be moved to my 10g within the next two weeks. I don't want to get more girls, I can't deal with that much pressure right now and deal with so much more illness that could happen. I've been getting the itch to start with other species, and I also want to know if maybe the Cories and Otos could be causing all of this. I'll first need to get my new fish, QT them, get the girls out if more aren't dead by then, then do a huge switch....

Anyways, just trying to figure things out in my head here.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh no, I'm so sorry Elsewhere!! :-( 

It could be the oto's that brought in disease, they are all wild caught so they carry a whole host of things often times :-(

I'm so sorry though, that is very tough. There's a few things that I can think of, one being some sort of bacterial infection that is causing their deaths and the other would be Myco's but you'd notice a sort of "sulk" before they die. Generally they go into Dropsy mode and then just drop off like that but it will happen quick, like your girls have been; just overnight and boom, dead. But I think you'd be seeing a lot more deaths and also in your boy's and the other fish if it was Myco's. Especially if you use the same equipment for all of them, like siphons and buckets.


----------



## Elsewhere

I made sure the Otos were healthy, they're thriving and don't look sick... I just don't know. Plus, they've been in there a while, since at least June, why would I just notice this now?

Yes, all equipment is shared, I never thought that would do something to the boys... But they're all healthy as horses! Unless you count Atlas, who keeps giving me this "I am SO BORED" look. No one had a "sulk" before they died, except of course Athena, who I caught the symptoms of. But the other two were perfect! Pandora didn't eat the day before, but she's missed some meals. She was playing in the "Cory Log" when it was feeding time...


----------



## lilnaugrim

It could also be that stress is a factor, this plays a huge role in sororities. No matter what you do, there will always be bacteria and other organisms in the water, waiting for a fish to be compromised. So if a girl is stressed, getting picked on or stressed about being alpha or just stressed that there are other girls and this does happen, she would then be compromised and the stuff that's lurking in water can come up and attack unnoticed.

It's one of the con's of having a sorority, everyone is stressed most or all of the time even if they don't look it. Female Betta's are not social by nature so they don't like to be around others but it works because they do not intentionally kill one another. And that's why we do it, can't keep males together at all so we keep the females.

There are varying degree's of how this will work and sometimes you'll hit things right on the head, you'll have enough plants, hiding places and everyone will be fed enough but you slip up on one of those three things and it can go downhill fast or never quite be good in the first place. Not saying this to you specificially, just talking in general really. Even my sorority, I need more hiding places for sure and I notice more often than not girls come up with ripped and nipped fins so I know they aren't happy or content per se but they aren't killing each other.

So anyway, stress is one of the biggest factors in a sorority and it can be a killer sometimes and it's super unfortunate :-(

Sorry to lecture or anything, didn't mean to >.< I just hope to help out a bit but I'm sure you know most of this stuff already.


----------



## Elsewhere

Yes, I knew this already, but I enjoyed this little recap... I too need more hiding spaces, but I have a lot already along with tons of plants. I also feel like if they're in this smaller area I can plant it much more heavily than in the 30g, where there always seems to be spaces missing... I'm going to PetSmart this week to get some more plants (also using a lot of others I already have) to get the 10g going. I monitor them all much more closely in it, and I feel as if it is the Otos or Cories causing it I can deal with it in there much easier... Thank you for all of your help, Lilnaugrim, you have no idea how much I appreciate it.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm glad I could help a little bit, if not reassure.

I agree though, I think the 10 will be best for them because you already have enough plants to start a Silent Cycle which is be least stressful for them and it allows for more hiding places with the plants since it is squished  I think that is a good idea! I do wish you luck with it, I'm sure they'll be happier in there as well with more places to chill out and relax.

Hopefully it's just something silly like the cories or oto's and not something serious!


----------



## Elsewhere

Everyone seems good, I've already planted the 10g. It has A LOT of plants, but they need to grow out. I have literally no more gravel space to plant anything else. I've pretty much given it 6 times the amount of Seachem Flourish by accident, but there are only my older (sadly dying, it seems, but both are a year or older) snails in there and they have survived everything thus far. Including basically no cleaning, high ammonia, falling with cracked shells, becoming parents, getting tendrils bit off... Etc.

One thing that's my problem is that the 10g is my ongoing QT. I have two plans:

a) Buy all of the new fish, QT them in the 10g, if someone gets sick I'll do a lot of WC

b) Just put them in the big tank right away and risk the Corys and Otos. 

I've QT-ed- with everything, but when I was inexperienced I never did and nothing happened. The same with my girls- nothing has ever happened during the QT process, just sickness after a long time...

I was thinking of two stocking ideas (getting excited again  )

a) A school of 7 or 8 Cherry Barbs
1 Opaline Gourami

b) A school of 7 or 8 Cherry Barbs
A bunch of Guppies or Platys

What do you think, Lilnaugrim?

You've basically become my sorority buddy LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh that's good about the 10 then!!! And QT'ing depends on where you get them. At my LFS, I never QT anything except girls when I'm introducing but they only stay in the cup for a few day's and the're out. But if you're buying from a bigger place that is basically flipping fish on a dime, then I'd do the two week QT period. So that's up to you but I trust my LFS and they're great and I know they really take care of their fish and I've never had problems! So that's good.

As for the stocking!!! I love the idea of the first one. I'm always a sucker for a big school and then one lovely centerpiece fish! Although Betta's prevented that haha. I have to say though, I've been doing research on Gourami's lately because I'm also stocking another tank and I wanted a Golden one. Both Opaline and Golden are color variations of the 3 Spot and it includes; opaline, golden, blue, and some other's I've forgotten and I'm too lazy to look up lol. But the thing with 3 Spots is they are aggressive so small fish beware basically.

So instead of Cherry Barbs don't school much but if you're fine with that then they're good! Other species you can look into are the Purple passion Danios, basically any Danio would be good, bigger Rasboras, and Rainbowfish are good to look at. Checkered Barbs are cute too, they get a bit bigger at 2 inches so for the bigger Gourami's I'd look at fish who are definitely 2 inches or bigger, faster swimmers and not fin nippers because of the Gourami's delicate feelers.

Sorority Buddy!!! Yay!!! lol I'm totally fine with that!


----------



## Elsewhere

I would sadly be going to either PetSmart, PaulMac's Pet Supplies or Tropical Garden's, all franchises :/ So I'll probably QT a while... I really like the Gourami idea  One thing I might be able to do is to get the fish, put the schooling fish in my 10g and the Gourami in my 2.5g if this happens after little rescue guy goes... But if not, they'll all come from the same place and be small enough to go together 

I was reading up on Opaline's, and it said that they're actually pretty tame unless it's a tiny fish like a guppy... I think I'd like to take my chances and get one, because they are just GORGEOUS!

Would a school of Scissortail Rasboras work out?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah you can try it and if it doesn't work out you can rehome them or sell them you know? And yes I think the scissortail will be just fine! I wanted to do Rummynose Tetra with a Gold Gourami, mmm that would be a beautiful sight! lol But yeah, I do love the Opaline and they are gorgeous!!! I would be super interested to see how it all turns out!


----------



## Elsewhere

So we went to see The Conjuring, and I REALLY WANT TO SEE THAT. Guess what? it was sold out. So we went to PetSmart so it wasn't a total waste of gas. Guess what? They had NONE of the fish I wanted in stock. I didn't want the trip to be for nothing, so I decided to get a Gold Gourami and some Gold Barbs  They're really pretty and I'm acclimating them now! I'm really excited about them, I didn't know they carried those kinds of Gouramis and Barbs and I thought I couldn't get them... The Gold Barbs get to about 3 inches, which I figured was better than 2 or 5, as I assumed that five would get me way overstocked. I could only afford seven of them, but I may add a few in later months


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awesome!!! Hey, guess what! The house in that movie is based off a house in Rhode Island about 20 minutes from where I live ;-) pretty cool! lol

Awesome about the Gold Gourami!!! I'm excited to see pictures when you get them up!!!!


----------



## Elsewhere

I dear lord I would move. I work in a haunted house and can barely stand that! Pictures soon, they're being taken momentarily


----------



## Elsewhere

Here they are! The Gourami is named Helios, but I think I'll just name the Barbs the same thing, as there is no way I can come up with seven more names XD

































"Ain't no darned fish gon' get in the way of mah cucumber!"


----------



## Mar

Cute tank!

Too bad you didn't get to see The Conjuring. I just came back from it xD
IT's a really good movie! It really frightens you when you're watching it, but for me, it didn't really leave a lingering scary effect like some movies (The Ring, Insidious) did for me.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I love the Gourami! So adorable! Looks like it might be a female, could be wrong though. My Gourami sexing skills aren't fully developed yet lol They all look really good! Can't wait to see them fattened up lol

You can always name the barbs as a group like I did with my Cories which were simply the Avenger's.


----------



## Elsewhere

Thank you Mar! Glad to see Lilnaugrim and I are being watched 

Don't tell me anything! Aha!

I have no idea if it's male or female, the people at PetSmart are awful at that. Yes, they are little pigs and I decided to give them some extra this morning with their big sad eyes. I'm inexperienced with any fish other than Bettas- do these guys need twice daily feedings or once daily? I did research and all, it just never said anything about those issues 

Tis true! Now I just need to find a group I really like... HMM!

EDIT** Sticking with the Greek theme I could call them the Pleiades, but my mum would give me an eye roll for that one


----------



## lilnaugrim

All fish really only need feeding's once a day. It's personal preference if you want to feed them twice instead. Usually for sick/growing fish, I'd say split up the feedings so they don't have to go a full 24 hours without food. So that way their metabolism stays high and they grow faster. So since these guys are still growing, you can probably feed them twice a day if you're up for it!


----------



## Elsewhere

Sounds like a plan! Today just once, I think, since I realized after putting the food in it was too much XD 

Also, I'm pretty sure Helios is a girl. Helios is a boys name, though, and I may have to rename her


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah judging by the rounded anal and dorsal and I think I see ovaries, pretty sure it's a girl  She kind of looks like an Arke to me, other's that seem to fit I think: Thalia is really pretty, and Nyx even though she's the goddess of night lol


----------



## Elsewhere

My mum and I named her "Soleil" after the sun in French, and we're calling the Barbs "The Clouds" XD She thinks it's genius and she had to pay for some for me, so I figured "What the heck, why not!"


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aww that's really cool! I love the sound of Soleil! It's very beautiful ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

I've been trying to sex the Barbs, but so far nothing has told me exactly what to do... Research continues! My little rescue boy looks great, he even flared today! I'm doing a 100% change on his tank and keeping him on AQ Salt until Saturday, then switching over to Bettafix until he goes to his new home


----------



## lilnaugrim

That sounds great! I'm so glad he's doing well!!!

As far as sexing Barbs:

"Sexing: Females grow larger and plumper than the males. Females stay gold all over. Males grow a series of splotches on their sides."


----------



## Elsewhere

One of them has but one spot on the tail and tiny spots on a few parts of the body... Would that entail a female, or just a male like the rest?


----------



## lilnaugrim

I think it might be a female if it's mostly golden but I think you'll have to wait a couple of weeks to see if they color up more or not with the new environment and good food ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Yay! The girls are good, Kassiandra wouldn't eat today, but I saw her eating the algae pellets and figured she was full from that (eye roll), she didn't even come up with the rest, just sat there picking at the tabs. The Cories hurriedly swarmed them and she stayed over the one she had called dibs on! Silly girl, algae is for Cories and Otos, not Bettas! 

Everyone in the 10g is doing great except for Soleil. She was a little clamped today, I think things are just starting to hit her with the move. By this afternoon she was out and curious again, eating the little bits of pellets the Barbs hadn't stolen already. I think everyone there will do just fine ^.^


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aww that's great about Soleil! Happy everyone is finally doing better!! :-D

lol silly Kassiandra! My girl Little Blue will do the same thing, she thinks she's a cory as well. I've dubbed her Queen of the Under World though because pretty much the whole bottom of the tank is her's and the cories XD she's too silly!


----------



## Elsewhere

Haha! My friend's mum took my 10g fish tank that used to be Atlas and Pigg's, and I gave her the filter I meant to keep, and I don't think she'll trade me... If it's too strong for the girls, do they need a filter on their own, or is it best to try and trade back?


----------



## lilnaugrim

They're be okay with a strong filter, it will break up fights and chases anyway. Can you baffle it or is it baffled and still a strong current?


----------



## Elsewhere

I used the water bottle baffle, but it's THIS:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753028&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No

And I _hate it_ with a fiery passion. It nearly destroyed my Pigg's tail and disrupts the top of the water like nuts, even after a (if I do say so myself) very crafty water bottle baffle. I could never find a sponge big enough for the bottom and the intake is TERRIBLE. This thing is just awful, I wish I had never bought it in the first place.

ANYWAYS, with that little rant over with, "Les Nuages" don't seem to mind, but Soleil stays far away from it.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh....that one....ugg, I threw it out 10 minutes after I plugged in it. I went; "NOPE!" and out it went lol I hate it too :-(

You should be fine without a filter for now if you want to get a new one. Just do twice weekly water changes around 50% while you don't have a filter and they'll be fine


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm trying to give it a second chance, because it really did make my water better. If it would just _not_ suck my fish into the gates of hell, "_That'd be greeeeat_." The Barbs love swimming in the current and "daring" each other (one at a time, mind you, while the others watch) to swim close to the intake and then swim back to the group. I have no idea. And people say fish have no thoughts or personalities!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh they definitely have their own personalities!!! That's for sure!! lol that's super cute about them daring each other XD I see some of my girls do that as well, it's almost like a Rite of Passage into the sorority XD lol

Marina makes a good small internal filter for like 12 bucks if you want to use it. It's the Marina I25, good for up to 25 liter's but it will be fine in a 10 gallon. I use it in my split one, mostly for circulating water but it's still a good filter and only sucks up a snail from time to time when they float around but they want to be in there anyway lol so I don't care much XD


----------



## Elsewhere

I traded the filters and now I shall clean it and put it in


----------



## Elsewhere

Okie doke! Cleaning the 30g tomorrow morning, we have a house showing today so I had to clean everything including the smaller tanks. Soleil has successfully bitten off Consuela the snails tendrils (angry face) but is now ignoring her and has done so for about two days, so I think she'll be okay with them once there's more space. I fed them bloodworms today and they went NUTS. Like, cray-cray over the top! Soleil was trying to eat them all before the Barbs got there, but they soon kicker her out XD

I've ordered an Aqueon 20 or something along those lines, as I was speaking to an employee at a pet store that I know is very reliable and has a lot of exotic fish. She said that the Marina filter was going to cost me a LOT of money a year, as the cartridges need to be changed every 2-4 weeks. I know from experience about that. She suggested the Aqueon, and it'll be on sale the week it comes in, so I'm getting that one as I have an Aqueon for the 30g and besides a slight malfunction it's great


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah, you know about swishing the filter cartridges right?

I'll be adding on a AquaClear 20 in addition to my Tetra Whisper EX45 so that will be some nice added filtration and allows me to keep my three little rams and 20-ish girls in total :-D I'm crazy I know lol

Yeah I just fed Frozen BW's to my GBR's and they were so freaking excited, it was just too adorable! They kept trying to slurp them up before the girls got to them haha


----------



## Elsewhere

I know, but the last cartridges were brown in a month. The tank only had one Betta in it and I have NO CLUE what happened. I stopped using the filter, and now it's just a temporary one before the new one is ordered 

Dude. You really ARE crazy!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol, do you see my signature?! haha Although I still have to add the Ram's to it and the six new girls but I'll wait until I actually get the girls just in case ;-)

I swish my cartridge at nearly every tank cleaning, just because it's brown doesn't mean that it's bad. I've been using my cartridge in my EX45 since I bought the whole filter which was about 6 months ago lol. I've put in a foam piece from AquaClear and made my own activated carbon so that helps, soon I will take it out and just replace with foam from AquaClear to make my own customized filtration 

But I haven't replaced cartridges fully in over 6 months now and everything is still working great ^_^ but if you want to buy new ones, that's up to you! There's no right or wrong--well there can be lol, but no right or wrong way to fish keep ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Well you learn something new everyday! But if I decide to keep the Marina in, I'll put the Aquaclear in the 30g as a backup filter instead of the crap internal one I have in now. I just had to take it out because it kept sucking fish up and making scary noises, but hey, it was free and ALMOST worked! 

I went to PetSmart yesterday (I pretty much keep the store afloat with my fish-y purchases *eye roll*) and got, guess what?, MORE PLANTS! The same lady is always there and keeps giving me weird looks. Well, it may have been the Fort Henry hat, but whatever XD Here are some pics of the tank NOW:









































And the Barb I think looks like a female:


----------



## lilnaugrim

I love the Valisneria ^_^ one of my favorite plants :-D Tanks looks good though! !

Yup, I think I'm going to get a Gold Gourami instead of angel's when we get our tank set up! It will be less stressful on me so I don't have to worry about fish getting eaten as much and Soleil just looks so damn cute! Lovin' her! :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Haha, thanks, I'm trying to make a wall of Valisneria! Just couldn't fit the last one, so it's all alone by the cup 

Yes! I have brought you over to the golden side! My aunt once had angels and she said "Never again" when they died. And she is super adorable! Not too friendly, yet, though. The Barbs swarm my fingers when I stick them in, but Soleil swims for her precious Valisneria, haha!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol, I saw golden's well before but I had been debating between the two since my LFS has this gorgeous pair of Angel's and they just had babies! Cutest thing ever! And one of my friend's friend's mom has been breeding angel's for a long time and she loves them. But I just think that Gourami's would be a better choice, there's more choice for tank mates as well.

I'm wondering though if I want just one or to do a pair; one golden and one opaline. If I get the 55 that I want then I'll try the pair but I think if we go smaller, I'll just stick with the golden ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, I think that when they're young they're okay together in small spaces, but as they get older and more dominant, you need much more room. But that would be such a cool colour combination! And yes, tank mates galore!

I was really worried last night about the Otos, they were just hiding and not moving. I turned off the light and asked my mum to turn it on when I was at the tank, and she did and they were sucking on the glass before they swam away. I think the girls just frighten them too much to come out during the day- hopefully this will change when they're gone ^.^


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah yeah that's normal, most algae eaters are nocturnal or just prefer the night time more since they don't have too much defense as the predators out in the day do. So it's sort of like their defense just to hide


----------



## Elsewhere

Just got back from a friend's, and Soleil came to greet me at long last  Still terrified of my fingers, but we're getting there! I'm planning on adding in a couple of big rocks from my mum's garden after I boil them and either placing them separately around the 30g or silicone them together and make something out of them, since I read Gourami's like rocks  I'm looking for more driftwood but my pet stores and stream are seriously lacking this summer.

I'm thinking of a little photoshoot when I get back from work with all of the fishies, including my boys. Pigg's tail is looking much better now and I want to get a shot of No Name's growing tail as well  The Bettafix instructions seem a little sketchy to me, so I may just have to deny them and do a WC before the seven days and start over, because the medicine is making No Name's tank look a little cloudy. Over protective much? XD I'm hoping he can go to a home I've picked out, but I need to see their tank first and if they have a heater, otherwise it's Kijiji or I'll need to find him some accommodations here >


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awww Soleil being cute!!! Love it! That's great ^_^

YES! PHOTOSHOOT! I wants to see everyone! lol

As for the BettaFix, you can pretty much do water changes when you want and just redose the tank. I was using MelaFix with bad case of fin rot and did water changes daily and just added back in my 2-3 drops of MelaFix and it worked just fine :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Perfect! I'll get those pics done ASAP! And awesomeness on the BettaFix, I'll clean out his tank tomorrow. I would do it tonight, but I am so tired right now. Sooooo tired!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugg I hear ya! I'm supposed to be doing my water changes right now but I'm feeling rather lazy! I need to get them done though since tomorrow I go to work then to hang with a friend for a bit and get a filter and then off to an appointment. Then Friday I go from work to pet-sitting at my aunt's and then Saturday I'll be across the state (yes I know it's not very far but I'm not driving 50 minutes each way to go do water changes lol) and then pet-sitting again Saturday night-Monday morning.....soooo yeah....guess I should do them...sigh.

can't wait to see pics though! ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, I know how you feel! Stayed over a friend's house, then worked, then dog walked and got eaten alive (I'm over-sensitive to horsefly, deerfly and mosquito bites) so now my energy is just sucked out!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugg yeah I'm a bug magnet and I hate it :-( It's from my diet unfortunately but that won't be changing much in the future lol oh well. That's why I just don't go outside! haha ;-)


----------



## Elsewhere

Haha! I can't get them away from me. It doesn't matter what I eat, what I wear as repellent, NOTHING! They love me! And I tend to go outside a lot, so it's a pain


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yeah, I can wear all the bug spray and stuff I want but it doesn't matter either


----------



## Elsewhere

Sooo many pictures  I'm really satisfied with how No Name's tail is coming along 

30g with the girls and bottom dwellers:

















































10g with Atlas, Pigg and Pablo the Mystery Snail:









































10g with Soleil et Les Nuages, plus Antonio and Consuela:

































No Name:

























Boreas, all alone in his 5g:


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-D! Wow No-Name has definitely come a long way! Congrats on him!!

lol Soleil's eyes are HUUGEE haha, she's so adorable!!! ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks! I'm so proud of him for making it this far! I really wish I could keep him, but I'd have to divide the 10g in three and I really don't think it's fair to downgrade Pigg anymore. He can barely stand his 5g domain, he's so used to have 10g.

I know! I'm pretty sure she'll grow into them, though, so they'll probably be smaller looking within the next few months


----------



## Elsewhere

The Otos ate a crap-load of cucumber today, an entire slice! Woot! Usually they eat hald and go "Ooooh, too much! Take it away!" But not today!

I'm doing the big switch on Monday, a twelve day QT for the new guys. I can't do Monday, no time, so Sunday morning the craziness will begin!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sweet! Good luck with the switch over! It should go just fine 

That's awesome about the cucumber slice! My BN Pleco would regularly eat half a slice in a day and demand more the next day lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Ugh, I was in PetSmart the other day and had "the itch". There was a Pleco that only got to.... *Dramatization* 6 inches! I seriously wanted to get one, I was super tempted. Then I remembered how overstocked I probably already AM, and how that would just screw everything up even more, especially with all of the QTing that would go on  But the itch remains for him... He was just too darn cute! I need to find out the breed name, aha!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Most likely a Bristlenose or some call them Bushynose Pleco's. That or a Rubberlip Pleco I believe are also small, and the Pitbull Pleco. Since you already have Otto's, I wouldn't do it unless you've got a serious over abundance of algae lol

So are the cories and oto's staying in the 30? Where exactly is everyone moving to? Girls in the 10, Soleil and the barbs in the 30?


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, I won't be getting one, but it's still itching. I just need to NOT scratch it! Haha!

Yes, this will be the stocking and such-

30g:
Soleil
Barbs
Cories
Otos
Mystery Snails, though I feel like it's almost their time
30g filter
10/20g filter I had ordered

10g:
Girls
Marine S15

TADA!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay! That's cool! Yeah the extra filtration will really help the tank out as well  looks like a good plan! And yes, don't scratch that itch or you will overstock the tank XD You wouldn't want Soleil or her petite les nuages to get sick!

^ just want to point out I know absolutely nothing of French language lol, I know more of the Spanish/Italian and Chinese side XD


----------



## Elsewhere

Haha! The proper term would be:

_Soleil et elle petite nuages_ or _Soleil et les petite nuages._


----------



## lilnaugrim

That makes sense XD grammar is grammar no matter the language unless your Chinese lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh God, I could NEVER do Chinese!

I added a big rock into the 30g to try and make more hiding places for all of the fish when I add in Soleil et Les Nuages, so that everyone can be happier with the way things will work. I plan on cupping all of the girls and doing the WC on the 10g, then putting Soleil and the Barbs in there, then doing a big swap. This could get interesting.... XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can do it! It shouldn't be that hard, especially since Soleil is still a baby ;-) wait till she get's bigger, you'll need a really big net to get her out lol

Chinese actually isn't too bad if you like to sing  a beautiful tonal language, definitely was one of my favorites to study! I'm not fluent by any means but I can at least pick apart a conversation for the most part and attempt to reply haha I love to write it though, calligraphy is just so beautiful!


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm already prepared for that, I got a really big one when I had my rescue Goldfish, Hannibal 

I went to a yard sale today and bought a camera. Not just any camera. My dream and within price range camera. A Kodak Easyshot z981. FOR 100 DOLLARS. New, which it basically is, it would be 399.99. Yeah. I LOVE IT! I've been taking pictures non-stop! Here are some, fishy and not so fishy!


----------



## lilnaugrim

CUTE! Oh my goodness overload of cuteness! lol loving your kitties so much!

Tanks look good! Try wiping off the water spots before you take pictures though haha ;-) otherwise everyone looks good! No-name looks like he's got some new fin growth again! woohoo!


----------



## Elsewhere

Ugh, they won't come off! I'm doing a 100% on No Name's tank today (finished his treatment of BettaFix) and I'll try and get those off, but with the 30g and 10g the tanks came stained and I haven't been able to remove them -_-

Anywho, my house has a showing today, so I did the switch as quickly and efficiently as I could  Everyone is happy, except Artemis. She seemed really pissed to be back in that 10g. But I offered her food and she looked at me like "All right. I'll deal with it. I won't be happy, but I'll deal with it." and swam away, aha.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Have you tried white vinegar or window cleaner? On the glass you can use a regular dish sponge with the green pad and use the green pad to try to get it off as well, just don't do that on acrylic!

lol that's cute about Artemis too ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

No, I haven't- I'll try that in a little bit  

The snails are going right at the algae, and the Otos are just staring at them like "Dear lord, WHAT is THAT?!"


----------



## lilnaugrim

LMAO! I literally lol'd at that comment XD the cat looked up at me like "why are you disturbing my sleep time?!" lol!


----------



## Elsewhere

Haha! Glad I made someone smile!

I was feeding bloodworms today and my mum asked me to take a picture of a bruise she'd gotten, so I asked her to hold the jar with the bloodworms in it. She took it, looked in and FREAKED OUT. God I love doing that!


----------



## lilnaugrim

ahaha that's awesome! Yeah, no one else in my family is squeamish so I wouldn't have the joy of freaking anyone out with my bloodworms XD nice to hear stories like that though :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Guess who isn't getting breakfast today? That's right, Soleil et les Nuages! Because last night I caught them eating every single algae wafer I put in. I hid them in Cory and Oto accessible areas only, so the bottom feeders got to eat, but the other guys still managed to shove down three of their own. I scolded them and scared them away from the wafers, but they then proceeded to return and nibble the skin off of my hand -_-


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugg yeah, I get my females doing that as well! So frustrating! So I grind up some flakes and hope that they get them and they usually do. I tend to feed enough pellets to fall to the bottom and the cories get them there which is good


----------



## Elsewhere

Hestia passed today. I've been very busy, and kept forgetting to update on this. I also didn't because I stupidly felt I could handle another sick fish. She had obvious pop eye and a severe bloat, it came on overnight. That was four days ago. I immediately cupped her and began treatments of Melafix (only one drop) and Epsom Salts. Almost overnight, again, the pop eye began to fade and her bloat went down. It remained the same for about two days and on the third day she ate. Today the pop eye was the same, but she couldn't swim properly in her cup and refused even bloodworms. I got home from eight hours of babysitting and she had gone. I thought she had been on the mend til this morning, and I honestly believe I did all that I could have. Except for posting it. And now I feel incredibly guilty. 

I'm going to the pet store tomorrow to look at the girls, because I like seven as a number. I feel like it's too soon, but I also feel this will make me feel a bit better. No other girls show any symptoms, I believe Kassiandra was just constipated, because she's eating alright again and her bloat is almost completely gone. I'd already been checking them frequently and scanning for any small signs of illness, and that's how I caught on with Hestia, so now I'm quintuple checking every time I walk past the tank. 

Anyways, just thought I'd update.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aww that sucks about Hestia :-( Hopefully no more girls die!!!! And it's not your fault, don't worry, you did well in treating her! 

I hope there's a cute little girl at the store that would love to be in your sorority that you can pick up ^_^ someone always needs saving so it's a good chance, of course not one that's half dead but yeah ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Thank you, that makes me feel much better. More than you can imagine.

I hate to say it, but I'm going to be very picky with this new girl. I really want her to be fabulous, you know? Someone who's worthy of being the girl that goes in becaue Hestia died. I know how many rescues there are, and I know all Bettas are beautiful and I LOVE all of my girls, but I just want a really "Wow!" girl, you know? Something besides a VT, basically. 

Oh, and little No Name is going to his new home sometime next week. They'll be keeping him in a 0.5g tank for a little bit until they get a 5g (should be a couple of days after). I would continue to keep him, but the mother is a stay-at-home mom and give him more care than I can at this point  All he needs now is someone who'll it and watch him, besides my cat


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh yay for No-Name!! Well that's super exciting at least!

And yeah, I know what you mean about being 'that-one-girl' and all ^_^ I had my first AB purchase without help from others (would be my third technically then) but I was lucky that I found that one girl, I had been wanting a marble and another PK girl and I got both in one :-D And then of course all I have are VT's and HM's so I wanted some CT's or combs, or just something else and that's when my friend and I bought a breeding pair of black copper CT's, oh boy are they gorgeous! She's going to look fantastic in the sorority except, she is black and I've got black sand...lol but that's okay!

So yes! Go look for that one girl! I'll be excited to meet her as well when you do find her ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Haha, that's awesome about the AB fishy! My mother won't let me get anything for fish off of the internet *eye roll*

I have previously found "that one girl"... It was little Themis, and in missing her I went and filled the void with my Boreas, which I feel terrible about, but at least it helped a little. I'm hoping for a CT or another HMPK or just a PK of sorts. I LOVE PKs


----------



## Elsewhere

I don't know why I even look, since I haven't the first clue about ordering a fish and my mother would never allow it. Plus the price. But here are my top AB picks 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376992079

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377035901

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377060510

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377056862

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377139937

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377184911

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376970000

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1376968222

Soooo a LOT of girls, but I would love to pick out one of them... Even though I won't XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oooh, I like this girl most of all: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377060510 she's gorgeous!

If I had enough funds I'd help you out but I don't :-( 

I like her too: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377035901 I've been looking for an EE or at least a salamander like that for my sorority but alas, I don't think I'll ever find one and I don't think I want to be an EE in my sorority since they're all fin nippers :-/ so that would suck to have their beautiful ears ruined! I know they'll grow back but pecs grow slower than most other fins so yeah... :-/

And yes! Love PK's! All my PK's are full sized now! I love how big they are compared to my full sized VT's lol, it's like 1.3-4 inches vs. 1.9-2 inches! Crazy size difference!


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, she really spoke to me!

Would you mind explaining to me the process of purchasing one of these fish? I mean, sign up, hit "Buy Now" and enter a credit card number? How is it shipped and all that? 

I have my HMPK EE girl Artemis and she's pretty aggressive herself, so she fends for herself quite well! My Artemis is TINY! Jumper is almost bigger than her!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh yeah, size has nothing to do with it haha.

and the process, yep you just sign up. So choose your user name and then they send you an email within 24 hours or so, letting you log on. They have to verify things and all so it takes a little while. They give you your password but you can change it afterwards if you like 

Then you find a fish you like and you can either bid, you have to enter a Maximum Bid Price, which if you know that the fish most likely isn't going to go much higher in bids, then just bid max at that price. So say the Bid is starting at 15 but the BIN price is 25, you bid for 15 and for the Max Price you put in 15 if you know you're getting the fish. Look at how many page views the fish has had to help determine. Otherwise, if no one has bid yet but the page has lots of views, it might be worth it to do the BIN price.

So then, after you bid or BIN you wait it out and the seller will contact you usually within a day. They will usually tell you your bill and ask you to pay as soon as you can, you can pay by paypal usually just fine. Now if the fish is coming from Thailand, generally you'll have to pay a 2-5 dollar shipping fee; that's to get the fish out of the country and to Hung, your transshipper. Then Hung charges the regular shipping fee to your house which is usually around 30-40? I don't know the exact number since I'm not Canadian. But then I do know he charges and extra 10 dollars PER fish because he can do that, which sucks. Our transshippers don't do that in USA so we're lucky on that part but since Hung is your only transshipper, he does what he wants.

So you pay and voila in a day or two, you have your fish! hooray!

Oh I do note, not all sellers will ask you for that initial 2-5 dollars shipping price, I had two not ask me for it and one did so that was just nice of them ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Well thank you, that explains A LOT for me! And maybe my mum would let me, if Hung wasn't such a butthead and wouldn't charge me more than the fish to ship it an hour from my house -_- BUT ANYWAYS. I will now start looking more seriously at the girls, then ask my mum again when I found "The one", because even though all of those girls were amazingly gorgeous, none really "spoke" to me, aha.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oooh, if you live close enough you can pick up the fish and then it's only just the 10 dollar fee, the 5-ish dollar fee from Thailand and the fishes Bid price! Of course, you need a ride and all but yeah.


----------



## Elsewhere

Well depending on where Hung lives, I could totally go, because I have family all over the province and we could just visit them 

I went down to the 30g today and noticed it looked gross. The filter had stopped working. Pissed off, I yelled at it and took it down and SCRUBBED it for an hour. It was clogged up with a friggin' plant leaf and had stopped working -_- Anyways, now I don't need to clean it out on Monday! It's working again and the Barbs look very angry at that, since now they filtration is back on


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually you don't go to Hung, you go to one of his friends, you can email him and ask him about it! Catw0man and I aren't even sure Hung actually exists XD lol but it's worth an email anyway!

Sucks about the filter, I try to rinse the medias out every week or so and then if I feel the need I'll clean the whole filter every 3-4 weeks generally. Although I haven't taken the big one off the sorority yet since I've had it....I should probably do that today...ugg, I don't want to know what's in it lol


----------



## Elsewhere

I- I've done it. I've found _her_.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1377154203

If only my mother would let me! She's out for the day, and we're heading out to local pet shops for a new female, but none will compare to this girl. Eeeeeerg, I really want to get her!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh my! She's a partial DT as well!! She is a beauty! I wish I could help you get her! :-(


----------



## Elsewhere

Uuuugh NO ONE around me has anything that even comes CLOSE to her. I brought it up with mum again and she said no, again, because she "Thinks something will go wrong and it'll be a waste of money, or I'll get sad." -_- I just want a really gorgeous female betta. Is that the worst thing in the world? XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Even if it's DOA, you get a refund.....


----------



## Elsewhere

I've explained it all to her, exactly how you told me an additional information like that. It's a firm no from her. She says if I ask again it won't be pretty. She said we'd go to the Paul Mac's an hour away and the PetSmart an hour away sometime this week on different nights, because both are an hour in a different direction. I really hope that girl goes to a good home, she's just too darn gorgeous. 

Oh, and No Name goes to his new home tonight! Very excited to finally have my desk back, and hopefully I won't feel compelled to have another rescue later this week XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well that stinks I'm sorry :-(

Hopefully you can find an equally gorgeous girl at one of your stores!


----------



## Elsewhere

I hope so too! Okay, I am going to need to go to some kind of doctor, because I was just going to ask you a question or something and now I can't remember it for the life of me. This happens all the time! *Remember.* *Remember.*


----------



## Elsewhere

AHAHAHA! THANK YOU SUNSET FISH POST! I was going to ask- do you know of any reputable breeders in Canada?


----------



## lilnaugrim

oh lol, well logisticsguy is in Canada and a great breeder! Mattsbettas here also breeds, don't know if he has any stock right now though and that's all I can really think of at least on here. I don't know much about Canadian breeders since I'm in the US ^_^ but they both know what they're doing and worth a PM ^_^ I'm actually getting two girls from logsticsguy for when we take our trip to Toronto this Friday/Saturday!!! I'm soooo excited! :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

I'll be sure to PM them!

I am having a serious "I need to punch something" moment with this Aqua Clear filter. It's for 20 gallons, I believe, and the girl I spoke with seemed very informative and told me it was similar to the Aqueon I have. When oh when will I learn to never listen to what employees tell me without doing background research? The new one has all kinds of internal things and won't work at all and makes this sound like a goat giving birth while someone shreds paper in the background (don't ask). I am seriously frustrated and have left it for the night. I don't want to use anything but the sponge, and it's come with some kind of bio helper and this black thing I can't remember the name of. 

Long story short, can you give me some kind of advice on what this filter is? Reading the instructions just angered me more because I was expecting something completely different (annoyed face).


----------



## lilnaugrim

oh lmao, that's a GREAT description XD

Okay AquaClear is a great filter and IMHO better than any other. It comes with three types of filtration; mechanical (bio-max), chemical (carbon) and biological (sponge)....although I might have switched the two chemical and mechanical lol. Anyway! Sponge goes on bottom of the basket, then Carbon after you rinse it out (there will be like an explosion of black but it will eventually subside but you'll never fully get it out but it will be fine) and then Bio-Max in the mesh thing on top.

Basket goes in the biggest part of the filter obviously, then there's just the intake tubes, a little piece to make sure the filter stay's level and I think that's it...you have to prime the filter first, so fill it with water before you turn it on and then it will continue making that grinding noise as it takes 30 seconds to completely get rid of the air in the tube and start sucking up water.

Then voila, you have a filter! And it's adjutable if you haven't seen ^_^ the little lever poking out of the top of the intake tube is to move it to fast flow (left-most) and then slower flow (right-most) which is awesome.

and you can always take out the carbon and bio-max to replace them with two sponges so you just have sponge filtration instead when you want


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh thank you. You are honestly one of my favourite people and need to move to Ontario! I hadn't filled it up all the way, I thought it was just half way! Erg, these electronics and their doo-hickeys! In case you haven't noticed, I'm pretty much an old lady on the inside when it comes to anything with a plug. I shall fix this up tomorrow after my WC and hopefully have it working like a charm! Now I have to go and apologize to my mother for raging at the filter... XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh you're welcome!  I wish I could move to Canada, there's so many awesome people up there! But I do love New England as well....too bad I can't have like, a summer home up there and then winter down here lol I like the colder weather anyway, hate summers here and I would dread it even more if I was down south!

Yeah, most filters have to be primed although some of the fancy fancy ones can self-prime! So that's always interesting XD


----------



## Mar

Aawesome people in Canada eh? 
But seriously, lil, you should come!%


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh don't you worry- winters down here get pretty intense! At recess when I was in Public School they made us go out in -40. Yeah. Great school. One kid got frostbite 

Mar! Good to see that Lil and I are being stalked! Haha! I totally agree with you!

I hooked up the filter and it looks great! Also messaged Logisticsguy, now I just need to cautiously approach my mother. But not tomorrow, maybe Tuesday, when things have calmed down  We're going out "fish shopping" Tuesday, and if we find nothing I'll casually bring up a breeder I found in Canada that can safely ship


----------



## lilnaugrim

I hope she takes the bait!!!

And lol to you two XD yes, there are awesome people in Canada, but I do love New England so much :-/ Well, I hate how humid it gets during the summer, not the heat but the humidity gets me. Winter's are nice except for when we have freak blizzards or crazy hurricanes up the coast that devastate our beaches, knock out our power and then we can't shower for a week >.> well that's a lie lol, we go to family and friends to shower lol But it sucks living on the coastline sometimes, I love that I'm 10 minutes from a beach but at the same time....all the beach traffic and then blizzards/hurricanes >.< fun times in the good ol' NE!


----------



## Elsewhere

Erg, Logisticsguy says it's still 35 bucks for shipping. Why, Canada, why?! So it's not just Hung, I guess, it's all of Canada. I need to email someone about this! LOL!

I totally understand, my town is right on Lake Ontario and traffic gets NUTS. Plus, we get around 6 snow days a year at my high school with the insane weather.

Might be bumping fish buying to tonight, but it all depends. Cleaning out the 30g soon, gonna try and scrape off the pesky green algae that all of my beautiful algae eaters ignore -_- The new filter works BEAUTIFULLY. It's already taken away most of the driftwood tanins that've been seeping through. I might just get some more plants tonight or tomorrow, because I just never have enough plants! (Using sarcastic voice)


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's because it's two day shipping, all shipping is like that, even here in the US. I just sent fish through the male and for 3 day it was 6.95 but for 2 day express it was 35, so that's completely normal. Shipping is the worst part of the payment honestly but you'll get that pretty much anywhere. Besides, it's only 2 days for the fish in the mail and pretty much guarantee's live arrival.

I'm glad the filter is working haha, see, trouble pays sometimes XD YES PLANTS! I love plants and I agree, you can never have too many! :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Ah, that makes sense... Stupid postal services!

So I purchased girl #7. No pics yet, as it's too dark. That and I'm too lazy to get my camera. She's a white VT with purple fins and purple dots on her. She's very pretty and I just couldn't pass her up  I'll be QT-ing her for ten days, because all of these fish have come from the same place (I've asked and they all order from the same warehouse), so I'm lowering the QT time for her.


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh my, 21 pages on this Journal... I really need to make some new friends or something XD

So today I was looking through some past pictures of le fishies, and came across some old Pigg ones. Checking the dates I realized that this Friday is out fourteen month anniversary together. I have never owned a "Personal Pet" for this long, and especially one that I took such terrible care of in the beginning and that has been through so many phases and illnesses with me. So without further ado, until Friday there will be daily pictures of my little "Piggly Puff" going onto the Journal!

Pigg nearly fourteen months ago:

















Pigg a few days ago:

















And the promised pics of Unnamed Girl:
























But of course Andromeda and Artemis had to bomb the photo...








This is the biggest non-Mystery snail I've ever had in my tanks. He's just eating away at the algae, so I've left him for now. But I worry about how many more there'll be...

























And a full tank view...









Plus something extra


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh it's a Pond snail! And no worries, your girls will probably eat any babies it has. I used to have a snail infestation....used to. lol

Love your kitty kat!!!


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh, thanks for the info! I wasn't sure of what type of snail it was, so I guess they breed all on their own (angry face). I lost it anyways XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

My single pond snails never really bred much before my Betta's killed them. I had the snails in my sorority before the girls were there so they had a chance to populate and then girls came and poof, gone lol.


----------



## Elsewhere

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=2851553#post2851553

A little photo shoot on this link, including Pigg's pictures for today


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh good! XD Here's a little video of Soleil in the big tank, with a surprise ending 

She seems to want to only eat Algae Wafers and school with the Cories. I can't tell if she's nipping or just trying to be a part of the group and getting kicked out, so maybe you have a better eye for it than I do 

http://youtu.be/XZZzbm_s0Sg


----------



## Elsewhere

So I've decided that for the next three days the girls will only get Daphnia, as Kassiandra seems to be getting larger again, as she eats too much still -_-

I've started floating Andromeda, she has some serious fin shredding and wouldn't eat. She wasn't swimming very much either. After everything that's been happening, I'm not taking chances with anything anymore, so even the slightest sign of illness will result in the fish being put in quarantine. I've started Andromeda on Epsom Salts and two drops of Melafix. It seems a little extreme, but thus far I've had a great many girls die and I'm not risking anymore lives. So far everyone else seems healthy, but I'm watching even more carefully than usual.


----------



## lilnaugrim

OMG KITTY! Oh doggie! lol, I love your cat! She's so cute!!!

And yeah Soleil is nipping the cories, not trying to be one unfortunately >.< 

Two drops of MelaFix? Pssh, that's totally fine! I use it all the time! I usually do about 4 drops-ish for 1 gallons and then for their cups I do 1-2 drops or so if I can measure it out right so that's totally fine!


----------



## Elsewhere

Haha, yeah, Norman gets pretty adorable  But he's in his teenage years right now, so you can TOTALLY take him! All he wants to do is... Erm... "Go outside" XD

Crap, I was trying to be optimistic... It's only been happening a couple of days now, but hopefully it's just a phase... If not I'll rehome the little guys, somewhere that they'll be Soleil-free. I'll give a few more weeks/months, though, because I really do love the little guys, their so friendly 

Oh good, perfect amount for her cup! I'm considering cupping Kassiandra just to give her a strict diet and see if she continues to bloat... If by Saturday her bloating isn't a bit better I think I will.

Oh, and I'll give a little video of Normy-Norm when he was a wittle baby!

http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/hkr1/media/034_zps8a0bdfb2.mp4.html
"*GASP* These wittle things! Dey works!"
http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/hkr1/media/002-5_zpsd96f3d81.mp4.html

"Hmm... This isn't my usual noms..."








"You is like my Big Daddy Ali, so I sits like yous. What's yur name? Can I pways?"








"LOOK MA! We is matchers!"


----------



## lilnaugrim

oh sorry, he, excuse me >.< oh he's grown up so much since I last saw him! I remember when you were first getting him and it was at that time that I lost my kitten's so I was angry at you and someone else for having just got kittens lol, it was just a thing though, I wasn't really angry XD But we found the kittens so it was all good!

And yeah, Soleil is semi-aggressive, more aggressive than a Dwarf Gourami would be so I expect it. If no one is getting hurt though, it shouldn't be too much of an issue.


----------



## Elsewhere

I remember that too! I felt so awful when you lost the kitties, I felt guilty getting him XD I also remember how everyone began to hate me when I said he was getting declawed... I just love how after all of the crap people put me through over that I managed to find the most gruesome article on declawing and made my mother listen to me partly review it, so kitty is keeping his claws 

Yeah, I knew that, I just figured if anything she would go for the Barbs, not the Corys!

Here are some Norman pics from twenty minutes ago for ya! My older cat doesn't like to pose unless my camera isn't around LOL

"Dis looks inerestin'... I best eats it, just to be sures!"








"Taking away te stringy thingy was a bad choice... A PURRRY bad choice!"








"Leave me alone yous... Yous... Yous HUE-MAN!"








"I GUESSES dat you can live, even if yous took away te stringy thingy..."








"Hmmm... Perhaps for some pets I coulds even loves yous again..."


----------



## lilnaugrim

HE'S SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!! ugg, I aboslutely love his patterning! We used to have a cat similar but he had more of the tabby coloration all over his back, not so spotty. I'll definitely have a kitty like Norman when I get my own place ^_^

I've never really thought about declawing kitties before so I really know nothing about it. We've never done it because they're indoor/outdoor so they need their claws.


----------



## Elsewhere

Haha, thanks! And you go girl! I actually went to my local Humane Society a while back, and they had three kittens IDENTICAL to Norman. I mean, IDENTICAL. There was no way they shared a father, because I live an hour from there and so did his owner, plus his mum was only out for three days, no way she made it that far XD The kittens apparently came from an area another half hour from the society.

Well my mum got August declawed, I didn't know what it was when I was ten, so one of her conditions for Norman was he also had to get declawed. It took me nearly losing him and almost getting permanently grounded for her to see my point of view and not do it. What really made her go over the edge was the vet saying he was against it  But it still doesn't mean other users have to be jerks about it... ANYWHO.

Little Andromeda is already looking better. Her fins have had some regrowth on them all week, and I didn't want that to be ruined. She seems cheerier and is swimming around in little circles in her cup.

Kassiandra seems a bit cheerier too, I feel like the Daphnia helped.

I may or may not have a new betta tomorrow night... I have to go to a pet store a bit far away to get eye drops for my dog, who's itching them like there's no tomorrow, and they happen to sell bettas... And I now have a spare 2.5g QT that could totally be used to help a betta in need... Or house a new female... NO. STOP BRAIN. STOP NOW.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah I hear you, everyone freaked out on me for not having Misha fixed but I'm like....she's a stray cat that wondered onto OUR property and just gave kittens that we didn't know about for a week! And yeah, I get that being fixed is a great thing but kind of having no money is sort of a problem but no one would listen to me and kept barrating me about it! I was seriously getting angry at that point >.> not even my cat!

She is now though :-D still not fixed but that will be remedied soon! So yeah, know how you feel about that.

Glad they seem better!! I've just got Jewel in a cup because someone bit her anal fin right to the body and I'd rather not have her get an infection so into the cup with 2 drops of MelaFix she goes! lol

Well if you happen to see a beautiful girl that you just cannot pass up! ;-)


----------



## Elsewhere

I remember that too... *Sigh* Why can't people try and understand our predicaments? XD A lot of people (not on here) got really mad that the owner even let her cat (Suzanne) have kittens, but she was literally going to get her fixed the next week when she got out in heat, and... You get it. We're pretty sure there were three fathers in the litter, and Suzanne will be fixed soon 

Oh my goodness, that is just... Ugh, I can't imagine how painful that would be! Why do these girls have to be so mean so each other, their not in high school! 

I was there a while back and saw a girl I was tempted to get, but there was still hope for AB girl at that point. It turns out she must have been Unnamed Girl's twin sister, because thinking back they're almost identical, just like Demeter and Andromeda  I might just have to pick her up... XD There were a couple of girls only at that store, everyone seems to have run dry of super gorgeous girls LOL.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, seriously! Things happen and we can't stop all of it! Pretty sure our litter had two fathers ^_^ hence two being black and two being white lol

And it might have been the Ram's that bit her, not exactly sure since she never had bites before the Rams came in. I think the ram's constant sparring is really upsetting the girls :-/


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, I was reading about that in your journal... Any idea as to when your mum's tank will be up and running? I can't remember how long ago you got the Ram's, haha. All those pages began to blend together after around twenty...

I was texting with the woman that took little No Name, and he's doing GREAT. She says his 5g will be there soon, and he'll have it all to himself on her kitchen counter for all to see


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, and no idea about the tank. It's still sitting in our basement and the piano is still there lol so whenever we get rid of the piano, I can set that tank up :-D And the Ram's I've had for about two weeks now 

Glad No-name is doing well!! I hope she can send you pictures so that we can see his progress :-D you should tell her to join here so I can stalk him lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Yup, that's how my 30g was at my aunt's, until I was like "Hey Aunt Tracy... You ever gonna use that?" XD Thinking back, that thing was NARSTY. It had been a Hermit Crab tank, so there was plain old sand that hadn't been cleaned in two years, and there was poop ALL OVER the glass. We even re-painted the stand, since it was covered in old paint splotches... I really wish that I had've taken a pic before I cleaned it, because it was SUCH an improvement on my part after six hours of cleaning.

She just lives up the road from me, so I can visit him whenever I like  I'll probably go up and snap some pics next week.

Oh my God. I start school in two Tuesdays. NO. NO. NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yeah, me too! Although I start Band Camp this coming week...shall be fun! I can't wait to see everyone but with my back; I pulled some muscles so I'm not going to have fun standing at attention for 10 minutes at a time in the blistering hot sun >.>


----------



## Elsewhere

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=252369

A little Lego house I built for Pigg, just because I was super bored XD Well there goes my Lego supply... ANYWAYS.

Andromeda looks great. She's really perked up, now that she isn't being hounded on my her sister and fellow tank mates!

Everyone in the 30g is getting a fast today, because I keep accidentally overfeeding them... I don't mean to, it's just not as strict of rules as Bettas, so I keep thinking "Well, a little bit more wouldn't be awful of me..." And then you know the rest. So I'm fasting today, and for the weekend only morning feedings.

EDIT** Oh man, sucks about your back! I know the feeling... I've had quite a few injuries like that in the past years XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

That's really cute!!

Glad Andromeda is doing well too!

Oh you feed twice a day? I only feed once normally but twice on Saturday's and then just a tiny bit on Sunday morning because they fast Monday and Tuesday to Wednesday afternoon since I'm not around.

And yeah, my first year at band camp four years ago my new friends and I were running across the road and I decided to do a flying leap to the curb and well, I meant to land on my left foot but somehow the right stuck out and I basically curb stomped the curb....My foot hurt but didn't think anything about it until we got to the dorm where I was temporarily staying and took off my shoe; insta-swell! So I was on crutches for the last two days of band camp lol but sort of marching by the end and so I won the award: I Survived Band Camp and my comment was; My doctor told me not to walk, he never said anything about marching XD

So anyway, point of story is that my foot is acting up again so not only did I pull a muscle in my back but also my right shoulder and now my foot has been aching so that's been wrapped up the last two days >.< I can't ever catch a break and this is why I'm so aptly nick named "Little Miss Whoops" in my Fraternity lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, I give the boys 3 or 4 pellets every morning and evening, same with the girls. So now I'm just going to give morning feedings for the girls and the 30g inhabitants. 

I totally feel your pain. I have a bad knee and ankle. Knee was when I fell on the ice and swelled so much I couldn't get my pants off, and I've sprained that ankle so many times that it's almost always in pain and in a tensor bandage -_- Not to mention my luck in ripping a muscle in my should a month before my drama exam (lots of arm movements), and I actually started sobbing in the middle of the cafeteria when one of my "friends" jumped on it. OH. AND LET'S NOT FORGET THE SHINGLES. I got shingles in my right wrist in eighth grade... LUCKY ME. I had it for four months and missed out on the basketball team AND soccer in gym! Oh, and here's the best part- no one was allowed to come near me because if they touched my wrist they got CHICKENPOX! 

After that long and winded paragraph, what I'm trying to say is I am RIGHT THERE with you. "Ms. Accident-Waiting-To-Happen", as my my mother says.

I got some Oak Tree leaves because someone suggested them to me, dug around at my grandmother's house for a while and came up with quite a number of brown fallen off leaves. I'm posting something in the "Betta Care" section on how to sanitize them ^.^


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh yes, got to love us accident prone people! lol In fifth grade I broke my right wrist due to trying to ice skate with my older and younger brother. My older brother was teaching us but that didn't stop me from falling. But in school I was writing with my left hand and the teacher accidentally wrote me a note saying that my hand writing should be better than this and that's it--whoops!!! I'm so sorry, I forgot about your wrist! lol it was a funny note though.

Wow that really sucks about shingles!!! I had the Whooping cough when I was only 2 weeks old and so I never got the shot for chickenpox but I got it four years ago so I should be safe but there was a long time where anything could have happened to my compromised immune system!

I recently had gotten some hives on my arms and they looked sort of like chickenpox so I sort of freaked out and did a bunch of research but found that it was only an intolerance to caffeine >.> I can have iced coffee but not much hot coffee, I can't have real iced tea but only the flavored watered kind which I don't mind so much. Can't have black tea because I'm intolerant to the tannins and regular green tea has too much caffeine for me....sigh.

I won't get you started on my allergies lol

Oh and for oak leaves, as long as you know there haven't been pesticides or insecticides sprayed around there, they are safe to use. Then I just rinse and rub them under some hot water and into the tank they go! They produce LOTS of tannins though, so ye be warned! In fact the oak is the tree that produces the most tannins out of all tree's :-D used for Tanning all the time and hence the name tanning comes from tannins! ;-)


----------



## Elsewhere

Wow, you're just as bad as me! My three worst "accident stories" out of the hundreds I have are:

1. I was playing four square and wasn't looking when the basketball came. It bent my thumb all the way back, and my thumb immediately turned grey and puffed up and I was screaming bloody murder. Everyone (even the doctor) thought it was broken, but X-Rays proved it wasn't. It was just SEVERELY sprained. I had a little midget thumb splint on for a month. On my left hand. And I'm left-handed. The teacher SUCKED. She didn't care that my thumb was like that, even with notes from my parents, and expected me to write everything like everyone else.

2. I was racing my cousin and tripped on the curb, cutting through my favourite pair of pants and gashing my knee and my foot going all the way around. When I was a kid I had a combination of CVS (Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome) and Pediatric Migraines (won't even get into THAT) so I have a high pain tolerance. I walked all around town and got home, took off my shoe and my foot was HUGE. It wasn't broken, but I ripped like two tendons or something and was on crutches for a while.

3. I reached through the kitty hole in my door downstairs and pulled my arm back to find a piece of glass sticking in it. First thing I do? Push it further in by accident trying to keep the blood off of the carpet. I had to pull out the glass and smaller broken pieces, and... Oh my God that HURT.

ANYWAYS, my grandmother's property is HUGE, so she doesn't use pesticides, so I'll get started on that ASAP


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ofph! That's quite a list as well!

I think my top three would be breaking both wrists although that happened separately. First was my left in second grade when my brother and I were doing cartwheels in the house...well I went up but didn't go all the way over, twisted my wrist all the way around and fell. Best thing; my mom was vacuuming so she didn't hear me but felt me hit the floor lol, kind of funny but sad at the same time. Rushed to the hospital.

Second was my right wrist from ice skating.

Third is an ongoing thing from when I was fourteen or so (now twenty) and I was swinging between the island counter top and the regular counter top and I kicked up too high and I fell on my hip. Spinal fracture but didn't bother me too much then. Now one of my joints at my hips is corroded and doesn't like to move so it locks up all the time. I used to go to physical therapy to work out all the knots in my back but I haven't gone in three years because of money issues, I mean it's only 13.47 each appointment but still, I could eat for days with that money lol.

And then just the casual Whooping Cough, Bronchular Asthma which is gone now, annual bronchitis and annual bad sinus infections lol the allergies don't help that XD

FUN TIMES! We'd be like two peas in a pod if we went to the same school and all haha


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh my, we are waaaaay too much alike! I too had serious asthma as a child, any kind of humidity and my lungs would inflame, so I had to keep the inhaler with me at all times from 3rd-8th grade (SO FUN). Oh, and in case you REALLY like disease, CVS and Pediatric Migraines basically caused me from grades 2-6 to be in the hospital for a week every other month (it had it's own schedule to uphold) with stomach pains that the doctor said were similar to being in labour, constant vomiting, being hooked up to IV needles, taking massive amounts of pills, not being able to eat or drink for a week, and losing up to thirty pounds in five days, then gaining it back from the pills. 

BUT. I haven't had what my mother calls an "episode" in three years. At least, not a hospitalized one. When under severe stress or when my eating habits change, I get minor episodes that cause me to be out of school for several days, but not in the hospital. I couldn't do our school's 30 hours fast because my mum was afraid I'd end up in the hospital -_-

HAPPY FUN TIMES. Anywho, the Oak leaves are in and Atlas is already working away on a bubble nest, Boreas is flaring, and the girls are all trying to lay on it at once XD I can already see Pablo slowing making his way towards it LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yup SUPER UBBER HAPPY FUN TIMES! lmao

Yeah I didn't have anything serious like that and my asthma wasn't bad enough that I had to carry an inhaler with me so I was lucky. But there's still a chance that my asthma could come back, I already have sleep apnea so that's fun!

Oh lol that's too funny of the leaves! Yeah they work really well! i didn't wash mine as much as I wanted to but it came out fine. It actually dropped my pH like...a lot so keep an eye on that and just do a small water change if it becomes too much. My 10 gallon went from 6.5 down to 5.5  good for Betta but not for snail or shirmp lol


----------



## Elsewhere

My dad has sleep apnea and I can hear his snoring from the basement... On the top level of the house XD My mum is going crazy 

I'll keep an eye out... My pH is about 8.2, so it doesn't worry me too much. I run on town water, so it's naturally pretty high. Which angers me. If it gets too low, I'll just put little Pablo into the 30g with his mum and dad  After they pass (which could be any time now) I'll probably get one more snail, because I really do love watching them.

Oh, and you're heading up here tomorrow! How exciting! Maybe you could stop by for a visit LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol I'd visit you if you were around Niagara lol but otherwise, sorry, not this trip at least!

Yeah my dad has asthma and sleep apnea so I can hear him up in my room as well on the other side of the house up one floor too lol.


----------



## Elsewhere

So I'm a terrible pet owner XD I just put Norman in the drawer above my desk to see what he'd do when I closed the door... Awaiting results...

Darn! I live like six hours from Niagara XD

Aaaand he's meowing. Better let him out


----------



## lilnaugrim

OMG I just died laughing at that!!! Oh that poor kitty but that's hilarious! I would do the same thing if I didn't know that my cats would then try to kill me afterwards for revenge XD Well Siberian would probably let me do it, he just hates being held for the most part, but we're working on that! ;-)

Well poo, grab a car and get your butt to Niagara! We're driving 8 hours there! lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Haha, he managed to claw my face and then take up the entire freaking keyboard... Erg. But now he's GONE! AHAHAHA! HE'S GONE! Aaaaand he's back. And meowing. And OH GOODNESS. His... His food bowl! It's... HALF FULL! Better fix that so His Highness can actually eat! -_-

My mum was JUST in Niagara, for a baseball game with her work XD Maybe she'll want another visit... No, she doesn't, just asked 

Well I have enough dechlorinator to last me to about... 2015. I went out and got a big bottle because I thought I was out. Turns out the bottle I had was already near full (now half empty) and the one I fill up for water changes that allows drops is now full. Plus a whole other one three times the size of the first one. I wonder if it's poisonous to brothers... I mean nothing!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol poisonous, unfortunately not because we used to drink it in our water back when we had too many chemicals in our tap's and we could barely drink it ourselves! Maybe in high doses it is....lol

Oh darn, Niagara is so great though!!!! oh well, perhaps another time!

lol and yeah the same with my cat's water bowl which I take water from my 33 because my grandfather puts bacon in the other one out in the kitchen. So they get my water and whenever it's half empty MC comes meowing to me and begging the little spoiled brat haha


----------



## Elsewhere

Darn! Maybe if I use ALL OF THE BOTTLES AT ONCE...

I know! I've only been twice, but I loved it both times 

Haha! I read about that on your Journal. Sorry about your granddad. Maybe he could just send ME the bacon... What a waste, giving it to a cat!

The tannins are already seeping in and Atlas has the most noticeable difference in his tank. The girls are all trying to fit on the leaves at once- it's not working X) I was tempted to buy Unnamed Girl's "Twin sister", but she just looks all altogether and I really don't feel like dealing with that right about now.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yay oak leaves! That's too funny, I should put a leaf in the tank even though I've got four pieces of driftwood in there >.< they aren't leaching many tannins anymore so I think a temp. oak leaf would do them well :-D

Oh and it's not just any bacon, it's old bacon or half eaten bacon and just the large pieces of fat left. It's probably still good but I honestly wouldn't chance it and besides, I don't eat anything his greasy little hands make because I don't know (well I do unfortunate) where his hands have been >.< gross man.

Anywho, so you think you torture your cat? Well I'm currently sitting on my bed with both Siberian and MC the two boy cat's and they're staring intently at them beacuse I'm eating a piece of Fried Chicken and they can't have any! lol I've never heard Siberian whine this much!!! I did end up giving them a tiny little piece of the actual chicken but that's it! The rest is mine XD


----------



## Elsewhere

Boreas keeps eyeing his suspiciously. He seems to think it's some kind of enemy XD

Oh God, EW. NEVER MIND.

Been there, done that! LOL

Eeerrrg. I'm having "Those Thoughts" again. The thought that "Hey, I could totally divide the 10g three ways, or use the 2.5g as a tank" kind of thoughts. I saw a stunning Crowntail boy today, and I've never owned a CT. At first I was afraid of owning them because I thought the tips would just fall off XD But I really need to stop thinking about it RIGHT NOW, because my mum would kill me and I really have no space to put a tank permanently (hence my giving away of No Name).


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol Boreas you silly boy!

yeah gross!

I used to have a CT boy, he was actually my first boy but....I accidentally killed him when the water was too hot for his first water change a week later >.< whoops. And I haven't had a CT boy since but I really want another one! I have on CT girl soon to be two though so that will be exciting! And no, you shouldn't get him, pay attention to the ones you have now. Just take lots of pictures and oogle at them to take your mind off it...kind of works for me lol....sort of...


----------



## Elsewhere

Haha! I mean, I totally love all of the fish I have now and wouldn't trade them for any-... Well, maybe a BILLION DOLLARS, so that I could later buy them back > But anyways, it's just the feeling of getting a new guy to save and look after, you know? I'm not even close to bored with these guys, I just feel like he gave me "The Eyes" XD

Ugh, my OCD is in full drive. I'm gonna have to gravel vac the 30g tomorrow, because it is POOP CENTRAL in there. I'll just do a partial WC on Monday instead.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yeah my 10 was poop central too, the 33 was as well >.< it's so difficult to clean with the stupid floating plants! As much as I love my water sprite I just want to get rid of it all, duckweed and frog bit included and get some tall stem plants like Anacharis, Elodea, water wisteria, hygrophila's and on and on lol. Anywho, have fun with the changes! lol

Ugg, the eye's....can't resist them! And if I saw my new girls in a store, they would have been mine anyway the moment I set eyes on them!!! :-D I love them ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Haha, I only have some Wisteria floating that had no stem, that and the overgrown Valisneria that I don't want to cut (it's too pretty!). Soleil seems very angry that she got no food today... POOR BABY. The Barbs flocked me every time I went by the tank, and they kept pleading with me. Same with Kassiandra, the little pig.

I reallllllly need a name for Unnamed Girl... Any suggestions? *Goes on Google and looks up Greek Goddesses*


----------



## Elsewhere

I have decided upon the name "Aether" for the new girl. She's the goddess of upper air and light, and since this girl is so light coloured I thought it fit her well


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh that's a nice name for her!

Yeah it helps that I'm not there for fasting day's lol so no matter what, they aren't getting fed!!


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks! I think it sounds nice when I feed her. "Morning Aether. Stop. Stop now. No. You are NOT coming out of that cup! NO! Stop with the eyes!" 

Ugh, lucky you. They just look at me with those sad little eyes. Begging and pleading for some food. WELL NO MORE! I'm heading down to my LPS today, hoping they might've gotten a new shipment of mini heaters in, as the one in the 2.5g has been heating it waaay too high lately. I kept have to unplug it and then plug it back in... Stupid piece of crap non adjustable...


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, that's a good brand name for non-adjustable heaters: Crap! XD good luck finding one though :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks! Oh, and I've been meaning to ask you- any idea on Rock Shrimp with Boreas? Their such cute little dudes, and I was wondering if I could keep one in Boreas's 5g, or would it just be murder-fest?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Depends on how big it is, I've never heard of a Rock Shrimp before so I don't really know. I find that shrimp who are bigger than 1.5 inches tend to last better, but bigger is always better when it comes to them. You could have 1 Amano shrimp, they get a good 2 inches when full grown.


----------



## Elsewhere

I think they said three inches when fully grown, but you know PetSmart -_- I'll do some more research and then get back to you XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Are you sure it isn't a Bamboo Shrimp/Wood Shrimp? I've never heard of a Rock Shrimp being in freshwater before, usually they're saltwater and end up on peoples dinner plates lol. Bamboo shrimp can get up to 5 inches I believe though, but they are strictly herbivores I'm fairly sure!

http://www.planetinverts.com/Bamboo_Shrimp.html


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, that's what it looks like! But it _is_ PetSmart, so you can never count on what they say -_- They once said I could keep two male Mollies in a 5g healthily. Yeeaaah. That worked out GREAT.

I don't think I could keep one in Boreas's tank, since there's no filter. I also don't want anything else in my filtered tanks, so little Mr. Shrimp will have to wait a while  But I do love shrimp, and will look into Amano's!


----------



## Elsewhere

Soooo... I may or may not be murdered tonight... Keep the police on speed dial! I've contacted a guy who's selling his 20g with EVERYTHING for 50 bucks. Super interested, but mum will kill me if I even bring it up. Only reason is so it's a bigger space and I could possibly up it to ten girls to spread out the aggression- plus, it would fit on my dresser! MWUAHAHA. Probably a definite NO, but I'll tentatively give a shot tonight


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm wondering who pooped in Kassiandra's Cheerios tonight, because she is being just plain MEAN. She won't let anyone near her, and she flares whenever I come near the tank. She claimed the entire front to herself, and now Jumper is ticked because she's ticked. Usually Jumper and Artemis are buddy-buddy and tolerant of each other, but tonight Jumper is clearing the room. Demeter has actually left, and is hiding under the castle, and Hera keeps trying to get near Kassiandra, to no avail.


----------



## lilnaugrim

You could always put Kass in time out for a day or so and put her in a cup in the back of the tank so she can't claim the front lol

Did you get that tank?


----------



## Elsewhere

Actually, she's in a QT for that and because she's either rubbing her scales off or there's something else wrong. She's got white on the side of her, but only in certain light, and it doesn't look like anything disease-ish, but more like what Themis had when I first put her in with Pigg and she was super mad and kept rubbing against this huge stone wall I had. I took it out and a week later she was fine, but with Kass I'm not taking chances after everything else. I've been reassessing her today, and she looks much better.

Nope. Mum said a strict no, and I actually don't care too much, because I'm not sure I would want to plant a THIRD tank that badly. I'm content with my current setup  FOR NOW > MWUAHAHA.

Oh, and I may get an eighth girl (I know, I know) because a pet store in my area is getting a new shipment of girls in, and it's the place I got Artemis and Themis (HMPK EE) so I'm super excited! By that time, Aether will be out of QT and hopefully so will Andromeda. She's doing MUCH better, but her tail is still an absolute wreck... 

I just finished scrubbing down and cleaning out the 30g, and I had to clean out the filters because there were clogged with zucchini -_- The snails are super messy with it and in the night it just falls up and clogs the damn things. As soon as this one is done, I'm going back to cucumber!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yeah, I liked the cucumber's better as well, much easier IMHO.

8th girl really isn't that bad! lol I mean, I now will have like 23 girls in the sorority XD so no worries! If you find one that strikes you, get her! :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Haha, thanks! I was thinking the same thing about an eighth girl...

I'm keeping Kassiandra in the cup, starting her on Epsom Salts and Melafix as well. She's got a nasty bite right by her eye, and that white spot is spreading. Still can't get a picture, as it doesn't appear. I'm sure it's there, and in care it's contagious there is NO WAY I'm letting anyone else catch this. Any ideas as to what could be going on?


----------



## lilnaugrim

It might be a strain of columnaris since that disease has many different "faces" so to say. Usually the white fluffy but can also appear as a clear coating like a body slime infection, or white spots between scales. Things like that basically. But without a picture, it's definitely hard to tell.

How long has she had it and does it look more like a Ich spot, is it look like a hard spot or a soft spot or a fluffy spot, slimy spot?


----------



## Elsewhere

It's been here just three days, when I first noticed it I thought it was the lighting. But the second time I got her out. It looks like a white soft-ish spot on her face and a little on her body. She's acting fine (well, extremely pissed, actually). I'll try and get a shot of her. If it is columnaris, how do I treat it and will it affect my other girls already?


----------



## Elsewhere

Sadly, this picture captured more than I could see. Crap, it looks like ich or something equally as narsty to me  Just beside her eye there, the bumpy white part.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow, I have no idea actually. I looks like it might be a bit of Lymphocystis but I'm not entirely sure. In this picture it looks more purple grey but I think that's just from the lid of the cup? If it is Lympho it is a virus that has no meds, just like humans, rest and good diets will help her fight it off. But it is very contagious but usually not fatal at all and they will fight it off within a month or two. The only issues is when it gets in their gills and doesn't allow them to breathe right and all, then it's a problem. But on the body is fine. 

IDK, can you get more pictures of her like all different angles and such? I see other things on her body as well.


----------



## Elsewhere

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=255314

I put this is the Disease forum, hoping someone else will take a look, just as a second opinion... I'm moving her to a 2.5g ASAP, I had to leave the house and am getting it set up when I'm done typing this. I'll get better pics in there, put Boreas's light over top for better quality.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yup, did see that earlier and hopefully someone else like LittleBettaFish or Sakura8 will chime in


----------



## Elsewhere

Perfect! Pics are uploading, and she seems much happier in her 2.5 instead of the cup. I think I'll release Andromeda, now that Kass won't rip her fins. I saw white "dots" on her body (in pics) but I think they were just bubbles clinging to her side, as at first there was one, then more and more over a three minute period, then they were disappear and com back (the tank is covered in air bubbles right now).


----------



## Elsewhere

Here are the pics:

































EDIT** The dark patch on her top fin there is just the lighting from the camera, I just rechecked it and it's all red.

I've got the tank on Epsom salts and have some Oak Leaves in there. Bought Omega One today (finally). It was bloody expensive, but it'll probably last me til' November-December.


----------



## Elsewhere

Just tested all of my water, because why not, and found it to again be somehow between 0 and 0.25. I always just assumed it was 0 and was my poor eyesight, because my mother said it wasn't eight colour of 0 or 0.25 but in between as well. I tested my tap water, and found these:

Ammonia: Same as mentioned above
pH: 7.6
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 20-30

Everything but the pH (8-8.2 depending on the tank) was the same as the tap... Does this mean anything's wrong with my water or the tap water? I'm doing another WC on the 30g tomorrow, just to see if it'll lower the ammonia to get it pure yellow.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Those white spots aren't bubbles are they.....that's definitely Ich for those, her eye though I still don't know. Ich can be cured with just bumping the temp up to 85-86 and you can do that for the entire tank since they most likely all have it now. Doing daily/every other day water changes of at least 50% will definitely help get rid of free floating particles but more than 50% is always welcomed. Light at a minimum 6-8 hours a day. And you should be good to go.


----------



## Elsewhere

Actually, they were just bubbles, thank God. I had just filled the tank and the bubbles went everywhere. Right after this pic, they started shifting as she searched around and in an hour were gone and have yet to return... If you go to the other thread I had up, you'll see the treatment Sakura and I decided on. She thinks it's external parasites, and I'm treating Kassiandra, the 10g and Boreas with Melafix. Soon to be AQ Salt and hopefully Marcyn one and/or two.


----------



## Elsewhere

She seems a wee bit better today. I'm planning on giving her a salt bath in about an hour, I've been out all day. Every time a fish gets sick, I've had plans for a week on the exact days they need me most -_- I turned off the heater, it's malfunctioning, but it's almost two years old and non-adjustable. Plus, the temp is staying at a safe 75, recommended for anything fungal. Same with Boreas, keeping it at 75 just in case. I bought a desk lamp today to brighten up Kass's tank and added some more oak leaves- I think this has helped her.

This morning I was certain she was going to die. She looked just awful. I gave her second dose of Melafix, got the lamp and after three hours of caution, I can safely say she's improved. While I know this could still turn right around, I feel a sense of foolish optimism for her. We're going to PetSmart and a locally owned store two hours away tonight or tomorrow in search for a heater and Marcyn one or two.


----------



## Elsewhere

And there goes my optimism... She looks like Athena did when she got near the end. Just floating, resting, trying to get comfortable. I was planning on a 100% change, but she looks so frail right now I'm terrified that the stress of being cupped, netted and released with just make her worse... I'll see what the morning brings.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well thank god those were just bubbles!! It was so hard to tell, I know my fish get bubbles caught on them but that last picture really did look like it :shock:

anyway, sorry to hear she's not doing any better :-( I hope she pulls through! I'd wonder if you should medication the entire 10 to eradicate any other external parasites that you have floating in the tank if most of your girls died looking similar at least. It might be the culprit of all the deaths :-/ I'd double check that with Sakura anyway though, she knows her stuff!


----------



## Elsewhere

I've medicated the 10g, Boreas's 5g, and Kass's 2.5. I'm giving both Kass and Boreas salt baths today, see if that helps... Probably in the 2.5, it's an easier space to medicate with the salt.


----------



## Elsewhere

Okay... Finally doing the frigging salt baths, it took me long enough -_- Boreas looks like he HATES me. Only eight more minutes, buddy. I'll then empty the 2.5 AGAIN and add Kass in. She's in a little cup right now, eating (finally) some Daphnia. She looks quite a bit better right now, hopefully the salt bath will help.

Turns out that at every store I went to Marcyn one or two was THIRTY BUCKS. I can't afford that right now, not if I wanted to get her a proper heater. So I got fungal medication, it seemed like it would do the trick. I looked it up and it said it could be treated with Melafix, so that's going to begin tonight after the salt baths. (Six minutes now, Boreas).

I also got a new boy tonight. I can already feel your eye roll, Lilnaugrim. BUT FEAR NOT! He's not for me, he's for a children's center that I look after the fish for. I'm just babysitting him while he gets a new heater for the tank, since the current one isn't working. I was supposed to wait to get him, but he was SOOOO pretty and I knew the kids would love him. He's a blue and white (for now) halfmoon marble. I haven't gotten any pics, and probably won't until he's in his permanent home. Pigg is NOT happy with the arrival of this floating newcomer 

Oh, I also went to a pet store today that took quite decent care of their Bettas. The girls were in a sorority, and the boys all had at least 0.5-1 gal vases. Granted, they weren't heated vases, but it's better than I've ever seen anyone else do. They said they do daily water changes, and that they sell quickly to good homes. I didn't see ONE SINGLE tank in that place that was called a "Betta tank". They said for first time owners, nothing short of a 2.5, but with those they know they let them take whatever they want XD


----------



## Elsewhere

So Boreas is doing terrible. This morning he wouldn't move from the Wisteria and was breathing heavily. Thanks to Matt and Atena on this thread (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=258217) he's in a cup floating in the tank with AQ Salt... He's not doing much better, but he's not gasping anymore and will move around if I move the cup. Kass on the other hand is doing fantastic. It's like she's sucking the healthiness out of him or something -_- She swimming around and eating and interacting with me. I think that salt bath the new meds are helping her.

I'm releasing Aether into the 10g tomorrow, since she's just been using their water anyways and she'd be sick now, so going in won't make a difference. I'm going to look at getting an eighth girl tonight, try and raise my spirits, since the store I'm going to has gotten some beauts before


----------



## Elsewhere

I decided to euthanize Boreas. He was laying in a cup barely breathing, and I could tell by looking at him he was already gone. I did the ice water method, and he passed quickly with no struggle.

Kass is doing amazing, eating and swimming and gave me a little flare. Aether has big sister Hera keeping her safe, making sure no one goes near her in the 10g.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm really sorry about Boreas :-( I'm glad it was quick though.

And that's cut about Aether and Hera ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, now I need to clean out his tank. In a couple of weeks I may get some Guppies, I was looking today to start researching. I love my Bettas, but because they have such personalities I just get so attached... I may slowly start getting out of them, after my other guys eventually pass. He had around five plants in his tank, so I'm gonna keep it running, since it was so pretty. 

I know, she even lets her get food in the morning 

Kassiandra's fungus on her face is receding! There are still spots on other parts of the body, but the big one is slowly starting to fade. I'll do another salt bath soon, then retreat the tank


----------



## Elsewhere

So to try and cheer myself up, I went ahead and had a little photo shoot 

























Definitely think she's a marble 








"Hey you! Yeah, you! I don't like your attitude, buddy!"








"Don't mind me... Just pooping up the place!"








"Shhh... I is sneakin up on da Corydor-ies!"








"Food? Did someone say food? I think they did! Food???"








I personally think that the gunk on her eye is fading... What are your opinions great and wise Lilnaugrim or whoever may be stalking this?








*Cries. Sobs. Goes completely hysterical* NOOOOOO! I THOUGHT YOU WERE DONE HAVING BABIES! DAAAAMN YOOOOU!!








Aaw, someone was being a pretty girl 








Dory fish from the pet store 








And I leave you with this picture of myself...








...holding a giant unicorn.


----------



## lilnaugrim

IT'S SO FLUFFY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

Oh geeze, great and wise? You amuse me ;-) haha, but yes it does look like it's going away!!! Horray!! :-D

Ohhh no, Dory from the store has some weird gunk going on around her eye :-( poor girl....boy? idk, can't sex them lol actually don't think I can sex any saltwater fish XD I'm sure it's the same, looking at the anal fin, body shape and for ovaries and all. ^_^ Oh I lol'd at Corydor-ies! toooooo cute!


----------



## Elsewhere

I KNOW THAT'S WHAT I SAID! I was seriously considering buying it... Until it was 70 bucks. NEOPE.

Yay!! I'm hoping within a week she'll be back and bossing everyone around just like before 

I thought so too, but the guy said they were treating it, so I REALLY liked the place. LOL. And Soleil is still being a butt about them, but during the day they hide now and come out at night when she sleeps


----------



## lilnaugrim

70 BUCKS?!?!?! Where the HECK were you that a giant unicorn was 70 dollars?!? holy crap! lol

Oh glad they're treating Dory! lol I'll never call them Tang's, they'll always be Dory's. I'm pretty sure that goes for everyone though haha.


----------



## Elsewhere

I KNOW. Neat Things, is the store. I was like "I MUST OWN THIS." Then, 70 bucks and I was like um, no. :I

Exactly, aha!

Oh tank cleaning day, how I hate you! I still haven't done any at this point, even though I work in two hours  I'll just do the 10g's and leave the 30 for after work, since I plan on most likely cleaning out filters AGAIN. *Eye roll*

Since looking into Guppies, I've decided I really like them and would like to get some. My issue is stocking. I have the 5g, and have heard of people keeping LOTS in there (like 10, seriously overstocked) but I was thinking of perhaps four females, to keep the babies out of the tank. If they magically appear, they'll be left to get eaten and those that survive will be given away  But that's if I ever get them, haha.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, like all livebearer's Guppies are also poop machines so I wouldn't do 10. Perhaps if it were a grow out tank for the fry, sure, but I wouldn't do it long term unless you plan to clean it out every other day or so lol But that's cool! Best of luck getting some good ones ^_^

Yeah, yesterday was my tank cleaning day, happy happy joy joy >.> <.< >.> lol did everyone but the two 3 gallons, the 5.5 and an actual cleaning to the 33 but that will be done all on Tuesday :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

I "LOL"d at happy happy joy joy because that is JUST what I feel XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol! It's so true though. I mean I'm happy when I'm done and all the tanks look spectacular but it's just SOOOOO much work :-( and now I've got 9 cups on top of it, three QT tanks going plus Gambit's 2.5 so I'm just like ready to flip a table or something haha But it feels good when I'm done and know that my fish are happy as well


----------



## Elsewhere

I only got one done this morning, and now for the sorority, then the 30g, then giving Kass her salt bath, then retreating her tank. *Cries*

Ugh, why must we love fish so much?!

But I got my paycheck today  Guess who has an extra fifty bucks to spend? OH YES. After I get my new job, 80% goes to University and 20% for free spending money. Everything I've made this summer is mine (not very much, I've spent it on Norman's shots or fish) and now I need to put away a couple hundred for Norman getting fixed and surgery on an umbilical hernia, BUT NOW I HAVE AN EXTRA FIFTY BUCKS!

WOO!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Couple hundred for getting fixed??? Holy mackerel, with our animal society around here it's only 50 dollars and 30 for the basic shots, normally fixing costs around 75-80 dollars though. Maybe you can find a society around you that helps low income families?

Gratz on the extra 50 though! Wish I had an extra 50 haha


----------



## Elsewhere

Well it's 180 for him. Sadly, this is the lowest price around, and I really like this vet's office, so I'm willing to spend the money. It's what they'll charge for the hernia that's my issue. The office staff are complete morons. Here's a little phone conversation for you.

Me: Hello, how much will it cost for Norman to get fixed and have his hernia removed?

Them: Well, we can't give you an estimate until after the surgery.

M:...What? I just want to know how much you think it'll be around.

T: Sorry ma'am, you can't know until after the surgery is done.

M: O...kay? Um, isn't fixing, like, 180?

T: We change prices, ma'am, I can't answer, like I said many times, until after the surgery.

M: Well, bye, I guess.

And she hung up. If I didn't love the vet I'd find someone else. I have trust issues with the vets I take my animals to, ever since one lady was cheerily telling me my childhood pet and only friend was dying. I hate that woman. So my finding a vet that I like is very rare. Plus, Norman won't even have to go to the vet again unless he's hurt after this.

Oh, and turns out it isn't fifty, but a whopping FIFTEEN! I thought I had more in the bank LOL. At least it's enough to buy the Guppies whenever I get them


----------



## lilnaugrim

Holy crap....I don't even know if I could take the staff.....woooow...Sorry you have to deal with that...that's just really weird...I don't understand why they wouldn't be able to tell you the price....fixing prices are usually the same all around regardless of age or whatever. Well I hope at least the hernia can be fixed, I'm sure that's no fun!

Oh...yay 15...lol well hey, at least it's still money!


----------



## Elsewhere

Exactly, haha. WC went great, the Barbs were on fasting day so I got bit more than usual  Jumper is living true to her name- she jumped a clear inch out of the water and nabbed a bloodworm off of the fork! Friggin fish!

My mum and I had a good laugh about the snails yesterday. I always say they're Mexican snails, because their names are Consuela, Antonio and Pablo, and then I said "And now with their million Mexican children" and we both cracked up for some reason. Anyshway (another laugh from my mother and I) the egg clutch is doing good. Still no takers on it, trying to get rid of it before it hatches. If it does hatch, they'll just get eaten by Soleil, a nice little treat for her. Same with any baby Guppies, sadly, unless like one lives, then I can give him away


----------



## MattsBettas

I was like "WHAT KIND OF PERSON DECORATES THEIR TANK WITH FEET?!?!"







And then I figured it out. Lol.


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh God, I just choked on an olive! Ahahaha! The glare always accents the feet statues in my tank!


----------



## lilnaugrim

LOL! Got to love them glares and those feet columns! I think they really complete the tank, don't you? haha

And lol to your Mexican snails XD In our Marching Band, in the Tenor Sax's which is what I play, we have a guy who's a year older than me who's Mexican called Alberto. And we're always cracking jokes about it, well he starts it at least lol. He's a super funny guy and doesn't care too much about it. Last year for our Section Theme day we made fun of our Drum Major's and we made shirts that said on the front: MY COOOORE!! Because we were always talking about strengthening your core and blah, blah, blah. So each of us had a different saying on the back of our shirts; our section leader no Drum Major is black although he's totally white on the inside; he's adopted. So his was: My Core is Black (and blue) and then Alberto's was: My Core Jumped the Border, we had a few good ones! So yeah...Mexicans XD


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol it kinda scared me XD.


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh my God, that story is just beautiful (tear). I would just like to add in- if there any any people of Mexican decent reading this journal, we're just joking around, not trying to insult anyone 

YAAAAAY! Someone is coming and taking away the snail clutch tomorrow! WOOHOO! I don't have to raise anymore snails!

EDIT** Yeah, I really need to start taking pictures at night


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yeah, us Tenor's are known for causing trouble and making sexual innuendos and all ;-)

Yay snails! sigh...I wish my girls wouldn't kill all my snails :-/ both Harley and Quinn are now dead, they ate Quinn and left Harley >.> little buggers! and yes, pictures at night are the best ones lol or at least in a dark room ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, my girls are useless with that. POND SNAILS GALORE. 

So... Maybe an A for effort? My crappy homemade sponge filter. Turns out my sponge wasn't big enough, so I've got two cut in half and one rated for the Aquaclear 20... I'm gonna see how it works in a minute!

EDIT** I forgot pictures -_-


----------



## Elsewhere

OH HO HO. IT WORKS! Even I'm surprised... All I need now is to take it apart again and put something on the bottom to keep it down


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh nice! I had thought about making my own sponge filter and then decided not to XD it wasn't worth my time haha.


----------



## Elsewhere

It surprisingly only took me half an hour, since I have everything. Now I just need to weigh it down and review the DIY video and make sure I'm actually doing it right...


----------



## Elsewhere

Okay... First day of school today, which was okay and sucked at the same time. Not much time to update, homework already. Guppies coming sometime this week, Kass is okay, sponge filter great, Norman begging for food. I'll try and find time tomorrow!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Woot woot! My first day is tomorrow ^_^ 

Yay for guppies, sponge filters, Kass and Norman lol


----------



## bettafishfins

mattsbettas said:


> i was like "what kind of person decorates their tank with feet?!?!"
> View attachment 200921
> 
> and then i figured it out. Lol.


lolololol!!!


----------



## Elsewhere

It's day two of school and I'm already dying. My one teacher is HORRIBLE. Trying to switch out of her class, will see what happens...

Anyways, Kass is looking a little more lethargic today, as I've had the light off (not enough plugs for light and sponge filter) so I've been plugging in the light in the day for eight hours and the sponge filter for the other sixteen.

Guppy guy couldn't make it, so I'm going to a lady who said I could have some of hers for no charge because they were accidents and needed to be outta there. Don't know when I'm going, hopefully soon.

Day two of school and I already have a pile of homework. I can tell this will be just GRAND.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fun times >.< So far I love all my teachers but they're people I've already had before lol but today I'll be getting my two new teachers in new classes so should be interesting! Hope you can switch out of the mean lady's class!


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh. My. GOD. Kill me now. THE SNAILS HAD TWO MORE CLUTCHES OF EGGS. I don't know what to do about this. I really don't want to kill the babies, but what am I going to do with 100-800 baby snails?! Especially if Escargot isn't Soleil's favourite?! UUUUUGH. I REALLY hope there aren't anymore babies. And there's nothing I can do about separating the snails, all my other tanks are full of nippy Bettas. DFGJWNJWRTUH. I just hope this will work itself out.

I'm tentatively considering letting Kass back in the tank on Sat. I'm gonna float her in the girls' tank tonight, see how she reacts. I'm really hoping she'll get better, because I don't have room to house her elsewhere permanently at the moment.

Guppies come on Saturday! Well, I'm picking them up. The lady said that the females will probably have babies, but I'm not too worried, as my friend's mum would like some, and the other fishies can have some snacks... Which is terrible, but hey, circle of life and all. Just not for snail babies, because crushing and freezing them is more like murder than something else eating it. God, I feel like that guy from the show Hannibal when he uses every part of what he kills so it isn't murder... Can't go into more detail on this site LOL

Anywho, hopefully getting out of mean lady's class! Gots to go to the bank soon!


----------



## Elsewhere

Ergamerginschmerg. In the lady's class, probably staying there -_-

Tomorrow I go get the Guppies! I'm super excited about them, and perhaps one or two of the babies they might have will be compatible with Atlas  If they actually have any.

Kass had one of her final salt baths today. I've still got Melafix and anti-fungus going, but tomorrow I'm doing a final salt bath, some Epsom salt treatments, and then Sunday NOTHING. Hopefully she'll be ready to go back in with her sisters Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh, and I'm giving away the Cories. I LOVE them and REALLY want to keep them, but all they do is huddle in a corner trying to keep away from Soleil  Maybe if they do go I can keep a baby or two from the Mystery snail egg clutches.


----------



## redthebetta

Who are you giving them to?


----------



## Elsewhere

I have a Facebook page I'm a part of that are fish lovers, and most of them in my community. Anyone on that page who wants them can have them  Unless you live around me and want them, aha!


----------



## redthebetta

What part of Canada are you in?


----------



## Elsewhere

Ontario. I see you're in BC. Perhaps not! Haha! If only you lived closer!


----------



## redthebetta

If only!


----------



## Elsewhere

I just realized I've surpassed my three hundredth post on this... I need to find something to do with my life! Might just break Kass's only breakfast ruled and Daphnia four out of seven days rule... She's playing in bubbles and begging me for pellets! XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Don't do it! Don't do it! It's a trap! I mean....a trick! lol

Gratz on the 300 marker! And pssssh, you need to do something with your life? How about my journal? I think I'm over 450 now lol.


----------



## Elsewhere

>.> She may have persuaded me... For two... And she's still begging! Ugh, little bugger! She's definitely gotten thinner from before, but still bloated compared to some. I'm starting to think that the fungus on her face might just be a scar, because it's still there, not as faded as I thought. She's lost all other stringy-ness and fungus-y nasty-ness, so I think it might just be a part of her face... I am so sick of crappy PetSmarts. This $20 heater is CRAP and doesn't heat the tank at all... If it did I wouldn't have to do 50% changes halfway through the day just to keep it warm >.> These fluctuations CAN'T be good for her. The fact that she's surviving gives me hope she'll be good for Tuesday.

Gah, I'm so excited about these Guppies! The lady says she wouldn't be surprised if all of the girls have babies, but my friend's mum wants them, and the whole nature taking it's course... Plus, if Atlas is compatible, then awesome! But if they're a tasty treat, then hey, I tried... XD


----------



## Elsewhere

The girls are here! Sadly, they aren't very colourful, just a see-through brownish, but I still love them  They're so cute and funny looking! They're exploring the tank, and 3/4 look pregnant :/ I wouldn't have taken them and gone for prettier, but they were kept in what looked to be a 3g with a Betta and around 20 Guppies. I just couldn't leave them like that. I don't know how closely related Guppies are to Bettas, but even the boys weren't all that colourful, so I'm hoping they MIGHT just colour up, or mum's will have pretty babies  I can't get pics right now, as they're swimming like mad in this new space and are swooshing in and out of plants. They're just too darn cute!


----------



## Elsewhere

Pics of the Guppies! Need some names for them


----------



## Elsewhere

Upon further research, I'm fairly certain 3/4 are actually pregnant :/ The fourth looks a little young, so my guess is she's too young for babies right now. They're swimming in the bubbles from the sponge filter as I type this! A much better home for them, IMO. One prefers to hide in the coffee mug, the biggest looking to me. Hopefully she'll warm up to the tank soon! They're finally eating, and boy oh boy they're like sharks with the flakes!

I am very happy to say that the Cories have found a new loving home, and will have an entire 50g all to themselves for next couple of my months  I'm sure they'll love it there! I'm looking into a shrimp, possibly, as their replacement for bottom feeder status... Maybe one of those "Rock shrimp" from PetSmart, that aren't actually rock shrimp. But that would be far in the future!


----------



## Elsewhere

Erg... So Demeter's fins are a mess and she looks to be going onto a bought of popeye... Along with severe bite wounds. The fins have been bad but healing, and I only noticed this evening the other wounds... She's been hiding on me lately... Cupping her and starting on 1/2 TSP of Epsom salts and 1 drop of Melafix.


----------



## Elsewhere

Okay, she is now cupped and now that I can actually SEE her, a sigh of relief has escaped me. It is DEFINITELY not what Kass has/had. Just some seriously bad fins, a mild case of popeye and some bite marks. I'll try and get pics in the morning to be 100%, but otherwise I'm very happy that she'll hopefully be okay with some TLC.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh good, glad she'll be okay


----------



## Elsewhere

OMG LOOK WHAT INDIGOBETTA MADE ME ON HER THREAD:










I am SOOOOO excited for when the Pigg plush comes!!! Everyone on this end is good, just finished up the water changes and the Guppies were not fond of them XD I'm not sure if they've ever even had a proper WC before :/ A bit of a delay for the lady getting the Cories, but hopefully she'll be here this week


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm sort of starting to regret the Guppies... I don't know if it's the sponge filter or stress levels or just Guppy-ness, but they're so incredibly shy and inactive. I'm so used to Betta happiness, the greeting at the tank and the constant movement, that the Guppies seem very bland to me, especially with their colours. One of the only times I ever even get to see them is feeding time, when they swarm the flakes. Right now I can only see one, hiding in the coffee mug :/ I have the sponge filter in there mostly because I thought they were active and would like the current and aeration, but I'm now considering going and buying a smaller filter...Erg, I hate that I love fish! If I do end up feeling like I would like a Betta again in my 5g, I have a friend who wants all of the Guppy fry, so I'm sure she'd take the mum's too  Maybe start her own breeding farm, haha!


----------



## Elsewhere

So just finished Kass's salt bath of the day, and I'm very happy to say that I think she can finally go home  I'll keep monitoring her in the 2.5 until Tuesday, and if I think she's ready I'll float her in the 10g until Thursday so everyone can remember her and release her after school Thursday  

I'm sadly going to have to keep the QT going, though, and get Demeter in there as soon as Kass leaves. She's looking better, but it'll be another long road ahead for her and that tail... Oh, that tail... The Guppies are now swimming about the tank, since it's now dark. Their old home had no light, so I think that's a big adjustment to them and could be causing their inactivity. Hopefully so, as I really do like them


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh good luck with the Guppies  cute pic of Pigg btw :-D loving the ponies! I should actually finish my pony version of Rembrandt haha too much to do right now though!

I hope Kass get's better really soon so Demeter can get better too lol. How's Kass's face doing? Any of those bumps at all left? I wouldn't put her in until all that stuff is gone just in case it's something like columnaris....


----------



## Elsewhere

Uugh, guess who has migraine and just missed two days of school? I'm not even supposed to be on the computer, but I'm sneaking in Betta time and trying to do an assignment that was due today that I didn't get in. AND I get to miss an assembly I've signed up to photograph when I go to school tomorrow, regardless of how much my head hurts, because an assembly will be worse than murder. Erg, I'm on my brother's Netbook and it's very frustrating to type, especially since I'm super dizzy. 

In fish news, Kass will be kept in the 2.5 until I'm confident that I can lift that tank to clean it properly. I haven't treated Kass in a couple of days, since I don't want to shatter the tank, as my headache and dizziness also affects my hands (SPLENDID) so I've been turkey basting her poop out. I'm going to try a 100% today with my mum's help, and a salt bath, but I don't know if I can. Demeter is looking a lot better. I can see regrowth and definite change in her popeye status. The egg clutch is due to hatch any day now, and I'm super nervous about that. I need to fill the 30g a bit more to raise the level for the hatching snails, but can't til my mum is done work :/ I'm also not moving now, so mum and I want to move the 30g out of the light from the window that's causing my algae issues. We've discovered a spot in my room for it, with a hidden plug behind my bed (LE GASP) so we'll be moving that this weekend. It should be... interesting. I'll be moving that big fish and the snails to a bucket and leaving the Otos, since they are SUPER hard to catch (like, nearly impossible) and then my mum and brother will take the tank upstairs, as my mum doesn't trust me with the lifting and carrying part, and I'll be running upstairs with the stand and getting that in position.

Anyways, I have to get off, as it hurts my brain to look at the screen. I'll hope to be on a little more than the last few days, but this is probably it for today, sadly.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh ouch, I hope you feels better soon :-( I don't have the migraine but I do have sudden chills today and an upset stomach caused by new meds....it seems to be a fun week for the both of us :-(


----------



## Elsewhere

Aw, poor Lil :/ Yeah, my migraines have been with me since I was little... I think we talked about the pediatric ones, haha! Kass seems to be so much better, no signs of fungus, but very depressed in barren little 2.5. I so badly want to just net her and dump her right in, but I know it's too risky :/ I've said it at least three times, but I think I'll leave it to this weekend when all of the fish tank moving craziness will happen. Demeter finally ate, and she seems to be perking up. Aphrodite is NOT happy that her sister's missing and keeps circling the cup like a shark... Silly girl!

Erg, the lady that wanted the Cories backed out. At least she hasn't spoken to me since she cancelled getting them on Sunday. No one around me seems to drive, so I'm trying to get them gone by Sunday, when the 30g will probably be moved... I feel so bad for them, all trapped in their little corner. When they do go, I'm really looking into some Amano Shrimp to take their place. It'll leave my tank at 94% stocked according to Aquadvisor, and the Ghost shrimp I had for about three days before they became a meal were super helpful too. I don't know. It won't happen for a while, I need to calm down with things that live in the water for a bit.


----------



## Elsewhere

Still no baby snails, still have the Cories... The Guppies are being much more active and will actually stay near the glass when I go near it now. One is looking extremely large and I think within the next week there could be little midget baby Guppies ^.^ I'm hoping to do some plant switching, get the Wisteria out of their crappily lit tank and into Pigg and Atlas's and then trade some Java Ferns and my growing baby Swords into the Guppy tank. Hopefully it'll look nice  I might even steal some of the hundreds of Cabomba I've stuffed into the girl's tank, though Aether might get mad, they're her favourite. Erg, the Wisteria is just melting in that tank. The two baby swords look great, but it is just dying on me... I'll probably do that sometime tonight when I clip some leaves off of a sword that needs to be re-rooted. 

So I'm hoping for another photo shoot soon, for some updates on Kass and Demeter's status. Also because you can never have enough pictures! These might also be the last ones I can get of the Cories. My poor little babies, I really want to keep them


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yay pictures!

As for the swords, do you have root tabs for them or some enhanced substrate? They're heavy root feeder's and will survive without anything but they won't do well at all. So root tabs are great to use unless you have some enhanced substrate is all. Water wisteria is a water column feeder/leaf feeder so liquid ferts will help with those, plants also tend to like softer water so driftwood/oak leaves/IAL all that stuff is great for those too ^_^

How's your migraine's doing?


----------



## Elsewhere

Nope, no root tabs, I always forget them. But I do add double Seachem Flourish to the mix.

I've separated this girl because she looks HUGE. Like, about to pop. I'm posting pics on the Guppy thread to see what they think...

























Demeter:









Kassiandra:

























30g pics:

























































Sorority:

























Divided 10g:

































5g:

















And the migraine is so-so. I've got a friend over now, so I've gots to go


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nice pics and yay you remembered to do it during night time! haha or at least just not with the sun out momentarily ^_^

I see Kass still has some of the fungus left on her, it's definitely diminished but there's still some there underneath her eye. Oh and that's why you have algae issues: double dosing of Flourish?? I mean, I guess the Otos help that but that's quite a lot for any tank honestly, I think you should try just the regular dose to see if that helps get rid of some algae if you still want to get rid of it.


----------



## Elsewhere

Not on the 30g- I give enough for a 15g for the divided 10g, and enough for the 30g, because I know that would cause my algae problems, haha. I'm hoping to get root tabs soon, but whenever I go to PetSmart their out... Erg. Hoping to move the big tank soon, though.

And yeah, I see a little on Kass, but SO much less than before! I'm really hoping next week will be when she's better  I might just start treating her in a floating cup and move Demeter to the 2.5, but I don't know yet.


----------



## Elsewhere

I am so angry. I didn't catch Corinth, I caught Lana! Corinth is also known as "Super Fat Pregnant Fishy" and I got Lana instead of her. So I've decided to leave it until tonight, because their all probably traumatized after my trying to get them out for an hour... Anyshway, she still hasn't popped, and I don't think she will this weekend. She's pretty big, but not as massive as they should be. She also really active still, and I've read they slow down near birth.

Still no snail eggs, but they keep getting more fragile and seeming like they're going to hatch!

Mum and I decided we're doing the moving of the 30g tomorrow or next weekend. I really need the Cories gone for this, it'll stress them out like CRAZY to be moved like that. And that's all for now! I might have another photo shoot tonight, I enjoyed how well the pics came out in the dark last night  I also might get to see Insidious 2, which I'm excited about as well!


----------



## lilnaugrim

When I first started reading I was like....Corinth...Lana? huh? and then realized...oh right! Guppies lol

Do you have two nets? Sometimes you can use both and sort of corral her into one or both if that makes sense. And yeah, I know how you feel though...I once had to chase the last danio out of my 33....practically tore up the entire tank just to get at him and finally had to literally stress and wear him out so much that he just lost all energy and practically swam into the net. I felt bad but I had to get them out!


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh, yeah, probably should've announced I named them! Their names are Corinth, Lana, River and Aul. Aul (pronounced AY-ULE) is the only one that isn't pregnant- at least not noticeably pregnant, haha! I haven't tried the double net trick... I'll do that soon! 

So I've stressed Demeter to no end with her cup change. I know it should be daily, but it almost kills her from stress to be netted from the cup, so I do them every other day to give her a day of rest before I change them. I've also gone all out to try and get that last layer of fungus off of Kass. I've given her another 1/4 of a tab of Anti-fungus and 1/4 TSP of Melafix. I'm also starting twice daily salt baths at a half an hour a piece tomorrow. She hates being in that empty little tank, so I took some of the floating Wisteria and put it in there. She's having a blast, swimming in the roots and sliding across the tops! I forgot it was in there until I changed Demeter's cup and moved it around. Andromeda is super mad at me for taking it out- it's her favourite place! 

I've been once again contemplating an 8th girl... Mostly because now Demeter's sick, and I don't know how long it's going to take her or Kassiandra to heal. I might take a quick peak in the pet stores, see what I find. Having five instead of six is making a big difference, and I'm noticing that Hera can't protect Aether for much longer from Jumper. Little turd, she's such a jerkface!


----------



## lilnaugrim

As long as you can handle all the cup changes, sure! I know I was getting really bogged down with having like 10 fish in QT >.< technically my 33 right now is one giant QT but...meh. So if there just so happens to be one...yep.

Also! I don't know if you've contimplated this before, but I believe Catw0man still has some females she needs to rehome, if you message her for pictures, you might find one you like and then most likely it's just shipping you need and if it's regular 3 day Priority over 2 day Express it will be much cheaper like 6-10 dollars instead of 30 lol


----------



## Elsewhere

OHMAHGOODNESS! *Furiously tries to find Catw0man and ask for fishies* My mum would probably only agree to 3 day priority, though, which would suck. But at least the fish would be from a member, so maybe only a 5 or 6 day QT  I'M GETTING TOO EXCITED!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol don't get your hopes too high! I said she MIGHT have females she needs to rehome, I took 7 from her on our trip so I don't know what she has left now. I know she still has a pretty blue dragon scale girl in her rehome album, I would have loved to take her but my tank is primarily blue >.< as is my room....my bed sheets...my clothes...sigh...I love blue but sometimes it just get's overwhelming lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Still! Haha! And I too have a few blue fish, but I could always use more! I've lately been kicking myself that I didn't name Atlas Blooregard Q. Kazoo, so perhaps a blue fish is just what I need! My room is an array of colours... Green, purple, white, brown, a little bit of everything! I'll go and stalk her albums now!


----------



## Elsewhere

This is just me, crying in the corner. There are now FIVE clutches of eggs. I am so screwed. I hate not being able to kill the little baby snails! ERGAMUFFIN. This is so frustratingly annoying.

Anyshway, moving the 30g to my room tomorrow afternoon. Catching Corinth tomorrow, because I'm too tired at only 8:30. Bye for now!


----------



## Elsewhere

So we're moving the 30g today, and the Cories are still in there, which sucks. Here's my plan of attack:

1. Get the hood off and far far away.
2. Do my regular 40% WC
3. Fill another bucket without gravel vacuuming. 
4. Catch Soleil et Les Nuages, the snails, the five Cories and any Otos that are willing and put them in the bucket of tank water.
5. Take out the filters and heater and get them on a blanket far away.
6. Take the bucket of fish to my room.
7. Get my mum and brother to lift the tank (I have an irrational fear of things dropping on my feet and CANNOT lift things like that tank, or heavy furniture. I cool with most stuff but lifting the tank would give me a heart attack, and my mum knows it! My brother will be bribed, though)
8. I run upstairs with the stand and treasure chest.
9. Get the stand ready.
10. Everything is put back perfectly next to my bed.
11. Fish and tank water go back in.
12. New water goes in.
13. Everyone gets a little bloodworm treat for being to AWESOME.

Hopefully it all goes well... And Catw0man says she has a couple of girls to rehome  Excited about that as well!


----------



## Elsewhere

Going off on my merry way to do the WC on every tank but the 30g- erg. Still need to mix the salt for Kass's bath, which takes FOREVER. Why do I always leave things to the last minute? Afterwards, I get to go and do HOMEWORK! YAY! So much fun! Later in the afternoon we'll go about moving the 30, which makes me incredibly nervous, but it has to be done. My dad got himself a new TV recently. I don't know why, it's ridiculously stupid, but he got a bonus and I guess however he wants to spend it, right? Anyways, he thinks that my tank is sucking energy out of the room so he wants me to move it as well. At least now I can just live up here LOL. Not really, but it will certainly be nice not to have to drag my buckets of water from one end of the house to the other every week, since my room is right next to the bathroom. I still need to move my rug for the tank and clear away space... So off I go, to have my joyous adventure!


----------



## Elsewhere

So all the WC are done... Norman's passed out on the carpet, I need to put chicken fingers in the oven, homework still awaits and Corinth has finally been captured! She looks really pissed off, but she's just so big... She had a little freak out at first, but now she's calmed down and I'm trying to assess her and see how big she really is. I couldn't actually tell before, as it was mainly glimpses, but boy, she certainly is huge! I'll get some pics in a bit, and I want to take a before and after of where the 30g will go in my room... The absolutely last physically available spot of room that I have left! Grr, I need to make myself a fish room!  I could totally sneak it into my dad's man cave in the basement... He wouldn't even notice... I mean, he didn't know about Boreas until he died, and he didn't know about Pigg until the week after I got him when he took me to PetSmart and I bought his 10g.

Ah, memories. I got Pigg nearly fifteen months ago, and I'm sure you know the story, but when I first got him he was in a tiny 0.5g, what I'm using as a breeder box right now for Corinth, actually. Anyshway, after I got him I put his picture on Facebook. My dad also walked right into my room, looked at the little tank on my dresser, but didn't even know he was there. He told me to do the dishes and left. The next week he was like "WHAAAAAT?" He thought I had gotten Pigg for my friend, hence the FB pic, and that he didn't even notice the midget tank on my dresser XD

Back to reality for a moment... Gotta go put in some chicken nuggets and fries... Man I love the weekend!


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh. My. God. Ich. One of the Guppies. Has. Ich. I am so incredibly mad right now. Just checked my parameters- their perfect, Ammonia and Nitrite 0, Nitrate 20, pH 7.8. This Guppy had NO raised white spots literally two hours ago. Slowly raising the temp to 85, can't get any meds for it. Hoping the heat alone and daily 30-50 WC will do the trick... Not isolating the fish, as the other girl left in there seems to have two spots as well. I've put two pregnant girls in the 0.5 floater now, as they both look ready to go. Will update with pics soon.


----------



## Elsewhere

Pics-

Ich fish:









Pregnant Guppies:

















































































Before, new 30g spot:









Placement of 5g:









Placement of 10g's:









Norman:


----------



## Elsewhere

OH MY GOD THERE'S BABY GUPPIES! OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGOD. Well, ONE baby, but there should be more to come! GAHHH! Too small for pics, but I'll make an attempt later!


----------



## Elsewhere

I am just WIPED. And I still have half my homework to do in three hours. We moved the tank. That was the worst thing I have ever experienced in my life. A HUGE shout out to mum, dad and brother for their help- a few words-I-can't-say-on-here to the fish in the tank for being HORRID at being captured. I had to destroy the tank and completely rescape the ENTIRE thing. It looks fabulous, BTW. I'll post pics when it gets darker and my head has stopped pounding from a stress headache. In case you couldn't tell, I get headaches very easily and take a number of medications to keep them at bay. But man oh man, was it worth it- the tank looks GREAT and I'm loving looking over and seeing Soleil begging me for her promised Bloodworms.

There are around four baby Guppies now, and I'm still expecting for their to be more. GREEEAT. Well, actually great. They ate one baby :/ I was expecting it, but it still makes me sad. Watching them like a hawk to keep them away from those babies >.>

The 30g is a little cloudy, since I took the plants out and they had quite a big of gross-ness under them, which I siphoned out. Everyone is having a little panic attack, but are now calming down a smidge-muffin.


----------



## Elsewhere

So in all of the excitement, I forgot to tell you that Demeter passed. It surprises me as much as pains me. I don't know when she went, but before she did she looked very normal for once, which perplexes me. It really kills me that Andromeda no longer has her twin sister. All I know is that I now need a new girl more than ever, possibly two, just in case for Kass.

I also had two egg clutches fall off in the great tank move of 2013, so they're floating on a sponge in a small plastic container. I don't know if they'll make it or not.

On a lighter note, here are the pics!

After:








Huge egg clutch (still hanging on) :








Tank pics:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aww I'm really sorry about Demeter :-( So many Betta death's lately and I'm NOT liking it! Bad juju! lol I hope everyone else stays healthy, healthy! Including you!

And yes on a good note, the tank looks amazing!!! I looooove the amazon swords there! It really looks super nice in there :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, I'm just really glad Kass is hanging on. With Demeter it was 50/50, and I was trying to not get too optimistic, but Kass seems 100% better other than maybe two fungus patches that are super tiny. Yeah, same with you! I read your journal- I'm so incredibly sorry about the disease strain. I honestly cannot even imagine how painful this must be for you.

Thank you! I really like this new setup, and so do the fish! Soleil is swimming around and claiming territory as I type this. The Cories finally have some swim time as she does, and hopefully they'll go to a new home soon! I'm PM-ing Catw0man, and hopefully we'll be able to meet up in Toronto sometime for a fish swap! I'm asking her if I can get two girls, now that Demeter's gone. The blue girl and anyone else she may have. I was considering a pet store girl, but I'm so sick of getting the sick fish and having them die or bring in disease even after QT. It's just frustrating. I feel really tired after all of this, and I can't imagine how tired you must feel, Lil :/


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I'm exhausted right now after a good cry session last night lol. it's half exhausting just knowing or not knowing what's wrong with my fish and it's always the favorites....always! I just feel like screaming and yelling at the stupid diseases but I can't and it's tiring. Am not enjoying this >.>

I hope Kass get's fully better, I really do and I hope you can get some pretty girls from Catw0man! She's the best! And the drive will be a lot easier for you than it was for us haha, we did roughly 20 hours of driving with 9 hours there and 9 hours back plus the hour or so going over the border, driving around and crossing back so it might have been more like 22-23 hours of driving >.< as much as it was great to get fish, I don't think I'll be taking a long road trip for a loooooong time haha.


----------



## Elsewhere

Aw, Lil, I'm so sorry. I mean, at least I know what's wrong with Kass, so it makes it better. And it is always the favourites. I cried for days after Themis died- she was my very first little girl. I still have pics of her up :/

I'm so excited about it! She said she could bid on a girl I like on AB and I could get her when we meet, and I won't have to pay for the shipping, just for the girl! You know since Catw0man can pick her up  Yeah, Toronto is much closer to me than Niagara is to you!

So still only one Guppy baby... Mum's ate one and two died, leaving just the little squirt. One mum looks done with babies, but the other is still HUGE, so I'll leave them overnight and see what happens. Gotta go and do water changes on the 5g, thanks to the ich fish, and give Kass her salt bath. Then homework! Joy of all joys!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Did you put any plants in the tank with the guppies? Some sort of moss or plant like hornwort would help the babies survive and not get eaten. 

Catw0man is the most amazing person ever!!!! She bought me one of my girls (Lynx) and I just had to pay shipping but she just bought me her because she could. I was ever so grateful and of course with the recent trip I just don't know how to thank her enough!! She's just that amazing haha

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I know what's wrong with them now, it's just the fact that it's not curable since there are no known cures for Mycobacteria :-( end of the day ended up being better but still sucks to think about it. Broke down in class when my teacher after knowing her for 3 years asked if I was okay and that I wasn't my normal peppy self and I had to explain to my classmates what was going on. I didn't expect much of them to understand since fish doesn't always equal pet as on the same level as cat or dog but thankfully enough they did and felt bad after I explained what the heck Myco's was.

But if it comes down to it, I am willing to euthanize for the sake of my healthy fish and for future fish. I don't think I could have a tank continue knowing that Myco's live in there and are extremely active and killing off my fish. I'd rather get it done myself and know they won't suffer.


----------



## Elsewhere

Yes, I have a Java Fern, some baby Swords and a couple of Cabombas. Still no new babies, but the ich fish is looking a wee bit better today. Just moving around a lot more, rather than staying in one place. I'd be isolating it, but at this rate I figure the entire tank already has it and treating them all with the 85 water and lots of WC is what's best.

She honestly is. My mum can't go get them, so she's driving all the way down and we're meeting up in a place 40 minutes north of me. I am honestly amazed- AND she said she'd order the fish for me! I've decided to go with her:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1379731439

Not nearly as gorgeous as my perfect girl last time, but I still LOVE her colouration, and I don't have a CT in the tank, so it's perfect!

Lil, that sucks worse than anything I've heard in a while. I know how hard it is to euthanize fish. Heck, tears are coming to my eyes now as I think about poor Boreas. I feel for you, and I just hope things will eventually work out in the end for you. Will you need to toss all of the equipment, too? Like the tank, gravel, filter, etc? Or is it just the fish it infects?


----------



## Elsewhere

Hey. Hey. If you click that link, it's closed. THAT'S BECAUSE CATW0MAN GOT HER FOR ME! She is honestly my new favourite person! She's driving TWO not "tow". Stupid computer... two hours to my town just to drop them off! OH MAH GOODNESS GRACIOUS! I am so excited. My mum probably thinks I'm on some kind of drug, I keep bouncing off the walls! GAAAHH! This is so AWESOME! 

Oh, and no more babies for the Guppies. If they do have them I'll risk is in the 5g- it's much too difficult to catch them, plus mama hates that little container. Ich fish is looking much better. I'm using the siphon as per usual this week, but on Saturday I'll disinfect both the siphon and bucket with 20:1, water to bleach, so I don't infect anyone else with this. So far WC and 85 water is helping the little dude, but if need be I can try and persuade someone to drive me out to the good pet stores.

These swords are monstrous. I mean, a LITTLE on the cray cray side. When I redid the tank, I measured them at a little more than a foot. I might just have to find someone with a bigger tank for them, and trade for some more Cabomba or Valisneria or something, because they're just TOO BIG. But Soleil really loves them, and so do the Otos. I need to get them out of my 10g's- there're also little itty bitty baby ones in all of my tanks. Erg, I could start a business! Giant swords, anyone? Five bucks for big, three for middle, two for baby! Haha!


----------



## lilnaugrim

!!! I'm so happy you got that girl! She's gorgeous! Yeah, I've got two CT's in my sorority now and I love them both! And that seller is actually the one that I had gotten my last black copper CT breeding girl from! He's a great guy and knows what he's doing so that's great! So happy for you!!!!

I'm not so sad on euthanizing the girls, like obviously I am but for the sake of future fish and whatnot I am willing to do it. The one that severely makes me sad and cry everytime I think about it is Rembrandt. He's the one who started this and made this what it is today and I haven't even had him for a full year yet! December 3rd is his "birthday" although I believe he was just about 3-4 months when I bought him which makes him just a year old now but just the thought of it. I'm almost willing to buy him all the equipment he needs just so I can keep him and have him QT'd basically from the rest of my fish.

So far it's just the girls and him right now, none of the other boy's have showed signs so I'm not really sure. But with equipment I can just soak them in an alcohol based solution and then let them air dry to disinfect. But yes it effects everything so I can also disinfect my plants thankfully but the sand I'd probably get rid of and replace it with Eco-Complete or something to help the plants out. But I have to disinfect everything which means I completely loose my cycle but thankfully I have enough plants that I think I'll be okay.


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh that's great! It makes me feel much better! All of my friends are getting really tired of my outbursts about how awesome she is, hahaha! Aaah, I'm so excited! If only we could agree on when to meet!

Aw, Lil, that sucks so incredibly badly. I know how much you love Rem. If it were Pigg, I wouldn't be able to do it. He's my first love. I don't talk about him a lot or put too many pics of him up (he's camera shy) but I always say if I had to lose all of my fish but one, it would be him. I would do everything to keep him going, even if it meant all new things for him... My mother would kill me, but I'd do it. I'm so sorry about this, it's so hard to do :/

So my friend's mum just came by to pick up her baby Guppy, and she ended up taking the two fallen snail clutches! Oh, and the really big one hatched! I can't see the babies, but the sac has holes and is all cracked up. Maybe a couple will actually live through Soleil and her possible love of Escargot


----------



## lilnaugrim

I honestly think I will keep Rembrandt but I'll keep him in his own tank, I'll probably keep the 3 gallon now NPT going just for him, get him his own turkey baster since I won't need to do a full water change on it now and he should be good to go until he goes.

I love my girls but at the same time, I've already hit the acceptance stage and I think it would just be better for them to go. Jewel and Little Blue died today, Jewel jumped it must have been Sunday or something since she was very dried up and decaying badly I could hardly recognize her and had to do it by process of elimination. And then Little Blue was eaten...well half eaten :-/ I think it's time to just end it all and start fresh.

I'll stop taking over your journal now lol.


----------



## Elsewhere

Aw, Lil, I keep saying that and I'm so sorry. I need to stop being so Canadian. Some person ran into me in the hall today and I said "Sorry. I mean, hey! Ugh, I'm too freaking Canadian. I gots to toughen up!" I think it would be good for you to start over too. Try and start fresh from all of this awfulness. And you can feel free to take over my journal anytime- I don't mind 

So I have a little dilemma. I need to put some more water in the 30g, since those snail eggs and their container came out and that took some water from the tank. But my bucket is being used for the 5g and my other bucket is too small and will take a million years just to get it to the right amount. Dilemmas, dilemmas... I'll probably just go for the small bucket and say "Screw it". Ich in all of my tanks is NOT worth it! Ugh, I just realized I have to sanitize my nets, siphon, bucket and like three cups plus the 2.5 on Saturday or early Sunday morning. That'll be GREAT. Fan-fricken-tastic.

Oh, my cousin Josephine, well, Jo, she hates Josephine, but I like the name , told us she has a new girlfriend today  Her last one was... Something else. But we all like this new girl, Ashley! Hopefully I'll get to meet her and scare her away soon, haha!

Ugh, I have a ton of math and still need to set a date with Catw0man and do the 5g... I need to stop delaying my homework and fish-y-ness stuff with the Internet and reading. That and just staring at the fish... That takes a good two hours out of my day...


----------



## Elsewhere

I just realized that when the ich is gone I should still tear down the tank and disinfect, along with the plants... I don't know if I have all that in me... Stupid Guppies. I know they didn't get ich from my care, not after only two weeks and that tank being used countless other times... I should probably let the lady I got them from know...


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, I say sorry quite a bit too but yes, you Canadian's and saying your sorry all the time!!! haha, no worries though ;-)

Sounds like a fun time disinfecting! I'll be doing it right along with you so we can share and swap stories lmao!

Gratz on your cousins new gf! I hope this one's better than the last at least ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

UUUUUGH AND I'LL HAVE TO BUY ALL NEW SPONGES. WORDSICAN'TSAYONTHISWEBSITE. 

Yes, we say sorry more than we say "eh" >.>

So Catw0man and I will be meeting up not this Saturday, not next Saturday, but the one after. Should be quite the long wait  At least by that time she'll almost be done her QT... I'll probably keep both her and the blue girl (Who I have already named Blooredgard Q. Kazoo, or Bloo. I'll give you extra brownie points if you name the show!) in QT for about a week, also so they get used to their tank mates. I'm starting to wonder if Kass will ever get 100% better... The fungus has been in the same spot for about three days now, not diminishing. That, and I'm running out of AQ salt. I'll have to switch over to Epsoms when I do, I literally CANNOT spend anymore money on fish unless it's worth getting grounded over. Especially with the black CT coming. I'm trying to come up with names for her... For some reasons "Orchid" is speaking to me, though I don't know why.

I'm just realizing how far from a journal strictly about my 30g this actually is... I hadn't even mentioned it until now! But whatevs, it's my journal


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually you don't necessarily need to. You can use the bleach solution on them but you need to wash them out EXTRA well and I mean like until you don't smell bleach coming from ANY part of that sponge. So you can either go through the hassle or just buy new ones, so that is up to you.

Yeah, well you have to wait until the girl is shipped out of Thailand which should be soon and then you have to wait for the fish to get here, so she might not actually be here for the full three weeks anyway. Orchid would be pretty though, I know a few on here with girls named Orchid ^_^ all different colors too haha.


----------



## Elsewhere

I think it would just be easier... I'm making an extra 30 bucks babysitting this weekend, so I'll just go to the dollar store and buy some more sponges. Or maybe use the ten bucks at No Frills for an ACTUAL sponge, haha. The other twenty is for new fishy ^.^ I don't trust myself to wash bleach out of those kinds of sponge- they REALLY trap everything in, the dollar store ones I have. I just hate ruining any kind of cycle I might have, and the hassle of having to keep the Guppies in the 0.5 all day while the tank and everything dries out. I'm just going to soak the gravel in near boiling water, because I again don't trust myself with the bleach, and I can't afford new gravel.

Yeah, Catw0man said she might get here next Monday or the on after depending on when she's shipped. She's worth the wait, though! I really wish I could have gotten that girl I found a couple months back, though. She was just... Perfect. Aw well. Can't dwell on that. GOODNESS ME. AN UNORIGINAL NAME. BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD! But seriously, I do like Orchid. I think I'll need to wait and see her personality first. But it's too late with Bloo. I've already started calling her that XD 

So ich Guppy, who I should really start calling Aul, is responding well to treatment. She's already lost a couple of bumps, thankfully, and will hopefully get better soon! On the weekend I'll be doing twice daily WC, probably 30-50% each time, just to be sure I suck up all of those nasties out of the gravel before I clean it all out. Hopefully that'll be sometime next weekend, but a girl can only dream. I've gotta go and get Kass out of her salt bath! This will probably be my last post


----------



## Elsewhere

I inspected Kass again tonight, and I think the mark on her face is permanently there. When I used the lamp (which is blindingly bright, by the way) I saw it wasn't puffy at at all like it used to be, but still there. There's one small patch of fungus where a scale was bitten off (probably by Jumper), but otherwise she looks good. She's acting normal again, eating like the pig she is, hiding in plants, perking up when someone goes into the bathroom- she seems healthy. If by next week everything remains the same and that small fungus patch disappears, I think I'll put her back in. Again, after two days of floating, to be sure she remembers her sisters.


----------



## Elsewhere

So I'd like to start off today with a big *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILNAUGRIM!!!* before getting into things 

Kass is still looking good, but her heater's stopped working. I might just switch her into the cup and float her now, though I'll probably wait til' tomorrow. Stupid cheap small tank heaters. UUUUGH I can't WAIT for October 5th!!! Eeeee, I'm so excited about the new fish!

So the Cories are STILL HERE. I hate people. I honestly don't know what to do about it. I see them out at night when Soleil sleeps, but otherwise they're just cooped up in that tiny log :/ I mean, 5 FREE healthy Cories? That's such a good deal! That's like 25 bucks at PetSmart, minus the healthiness! Erg!

I haven't seen ich fish yet today, she's hiding in behind the sponge filter. I hope she makes an appearance, I wanna see how the clean and hotter water are doing for her. Oh, and I think within the next month I'll get that Pigg plush from the contest  Can't wait for that!


----------



## Elsewhere

So I'm sick. YAY. My whole school is. And I do mean the whole school. Everyone is coughing and sneezing and blowing their noses. Three of my teachers were missing today, and in one class five kids. It was only a matter of time before I became infect >.> So cough drops galore and a crap ton of Kleenexes later, I haven't given Kass her salt bath or given the Guppies their WC. I hate to do it, but I think I'm going to spend tonight resting so that I'll be well enough tomorrow to get some actual work done.

Oh, and I think Corinth is ready to have her babies. The black has become VERY prominent. I'm just letting her have them in the tank- I don't have the energy to try and catch her, and I've already stressed the crap out of her with that. Plus, when everyone got bloodworms tonight (because I may have forgotten on Sunday...), well everyone but Kass, strict diet for her, she actually stayed behind and swam in front of the tank at me. I think they're finally settling in and getting used to the filter, and I really don't want them to go and hide in the corner again, because that was frustrating enough on it's own.

And at the disgusting coughing of narsty-ness, I leave you with another *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LILNAUGRIM!!!*


----------



## lilnaugrim

Haha, thanks Elsewhere!! That made me happy to see that ^_^

I'm glad things are mostly going well now with the guppies and whatnot!! Yeah, people are weird when it comes to free things >.< me? I just snatch it up no matter what it is! hahah.

I hope you and your school get better soon! Although I'm sure it's nice not to have so much homework or anything ;-)


----------



## Elsewhere

Awe, no problem Lil!

Yeah, I'd just like a clear view of Aul... She's hiding in that coffee mug all the time, probably avoiding her sisters, like she should! Haha, same here! If it's free and I like it, there's no stopping me! Like a certain Blooregard Q. Kazoo we all know of... 

HA. HAHA. HAHAHA. Less homework. That's a laugh! My math teacher is healthy as a horse, so homework is still being piled on. HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY. And I get ANOTHER assignment in Communicative Technology to work on ALONE! WOO! So. Happy. About. That. So gargling with salt water sucks. Trying to help the old throat out. Just gotta make it through the weekend. Ugh, I should probably cancel my babysitting jobs, but I really need some money. I'll just take a crap load of drugs and vitamins or whatever.

Something rare is happening! All four Otos are on the glass, actually *gasp* CLEANING! What a rarity! And the Cories are out and about, cleaning whatever they deem dirty on the driftwood.

And the final thing for tonight. As above I mentioned some babysitting jobs. That'll get me maybe an extra.... 70 bucks, if I'm lucky. I'm hoping to do the stupid thing and use it for the new girl, a new properly fitting sponge for the sponge filter, some new plants, and MAYBE an appropriate heater for the 2.5 AGAIN. This will be the fourth one -_-


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Been lurking because I love your tanks, but finally piping up to say... You could try some echinacea for your throat. I got a bottle of it on liquid form and when I had tonsillitis it cleared me right up. It's amazing stuff! I hope you feel better soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yay for the Otto's!! haha, glad they're feeling confident enough to come out and play!! :-D

Oh...well I didn't know which teachers were out so I just figured lol. I know I always loved subs since we never got homework from them unless they were a long term sub. ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Glad to hear Lil and I have a stalker! Thanks a bunch for the advice, lilbabyvenus! I think we actually have some of that left from when I had Tonsillitis last year... Nasty disease!

Yeah, subs are always the best!

I feel really terrible, but I need to skip on a 5g WC again today. I'm still trying to rest up, plus I have like three assignments due tomorrow and I need to take the dogs to the vet. I hate to say it, but the fish really do get pushed to the bottom of the list :/ Wish it weren't true, but it's just a reality right now. 

So Corinth is so fat I didn't even recognize her. If she doesn't drop tonight or tomorrow night, I'll be absolutely shocked! I'm very excited for Tuesday as well- I get to go visit my great grandmother with my grandmother and brother. On the way home she said we might be able to stop in at PaulMac's Pet Supplies, so I can see about wasting all my money  I'm aiming for some plants, driftwood, root tabs and hopefully NO BETTAS. I always seem to rescue from that place :/ It's where I got No Name (doing well, by the way. I might get to see him Sunday ) and they always have two dead fish. There's this one girl I really like that works there, she seems like she's trying to help, but she works from 4-9 and by the time she gets there everyone's said they've taken care of the fish and she has no idea who's done what, and has other work... Basically, it's a nightmare. I just wish they weren't forty minutes away, otherwise I'd TOTALLY work there.

Ich fish looks so much better already. While she's still covered in dots, they're slowing getting smaller and not in such huge groups. I hope she gets better soon, because the sooner I know when that she's better and give it that one week wait and see, the sooner I can clean that sucker!


----------



## Elsewhere

I lost Lana just an hour ago. At least she'll live on in her little one baby. I'm not sure if the other's will make it. When I first got them, I had originally thought I would at least be giving them a good home before they died, and then that thought went away when they began to colour up and have babies, but now... I don't know. Aul looks REALLY bad. I haven't gotten too good of looks at her besides seeing the dots go away, which they still are, but she is so incredibly pale she's nearly see-through. I'm not sure if she'll make it. River looks a little uneasy too, and Corinth still needs to have her babies, which worries me, since she'll be much weaker afterwards...

While I do enjoy these Guppies, their deaths don't affect me nearly as much as my Bettas do. I mean, with the Bettas, I find they just have such individualism, while the Guppies are a little like sheep in personality. If they do pass, I'll either use that 5g to permanently house Kass, as a QT for black CT (since I've decided to give her a full two weeks and Bloo only six days because she belongs to Catw0man) and eventually get a new male if Kass doesn't live there. I dunno.. They could definitely still pull through, but I'm just trying to get myself ready, you know?


----------



## Elsewhere

So after that incredibly sad last post, I would like to make things a little happier. I'm very excited to announce that tomorrow Kassiandra will be moved from her 2.5g into a cup treated with 1/2 a TSP of Epsom salts and 1 drop of Melafix until Monday, and then finally reunited with her sisters. She has no fungus left, but still has the white mark around her eye. I've looked at it every way possible, and see it as nothing but some kind of scar now. I can see scales on it, like it's just stained white. NO puffiness, NO fungus-like growth, NO white stringy stuff- she looks clean! And a bit skinnier, I might add. I'm only keeping her continuously treated and in the cup because 
a) I don't want her so stressed she gets sick again'
b) To be not 100%, but 150% that she's completely better
c) So that her fellow sorority mates know she's coming back

This is so exciting! Wow. I've just looked back on this and am seeing it's been nearly a month that she's been in QT. I honestly can't believe it's been that rough of a journey. I feel so proud of myself for fixing her... It really lifts a weight off of my chest after Boreas. I just wish these darn Guppies would get better >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim

After giving birth, many fish and actually animals as well are very weak and prone to many things. So I'm honestly not surprised, of course sad, but not surprised that Lana didn't make it. It's why pregnant women have to be so careful and are given so many meds and stuff to keep healthy. So it's not terribly uncommon really, sad I know though. You did give her a better life though ^_^ one with a filter! haha


----------



## Elsewhere

That's what I had assumed from her death as well... I may be giving them up to a more experienced keeper, but I'm not sure yet. I just don't know if I can handle all of this illness and all of these things to take care of now that school's back.

So I stayed home today. I woke up and just kinda went "Nope" and stayed home. I absolutely hate being sick. I had to cancel both of my babysitting jobs so the kids don't get it, AND I'm missing out on a PetSmart trip for a tank I take care of at a children's center because the woman's father has lung disease and can't get sick. So now, instead of being absolutely sure of the equipment for the tank, I can only write it down and hope she gets things right. I will make a little extra cash, though, because a neighbour has a new puppy that needs checking on and small walks, and puppies can't catch colds, so I'm safe there. I'm really hoping it'll be enough to pay for AB girl, but that seems a little high to me for a couple hours of dog sitting :/

Anyshway, I'm now while my family goes to see Insidious Chapter 2 (and I'm the one most excited about seeing it) because I don't want to infect people and I didn't want to ruin their Friday. I might call my grandma and see if she wants to make a trip to the pet store so I can check out some root tabs and a new sponge, but I don't know if she'd be willing, since it's Friday night and she has more of a social life than I do.

The Cories are going to their new home tomorrow! It's at that children's center that I mentioned, and since I take care of the tank, it's like I still own them  They'll be going in with a Betta and some Bloodfin Tetras, and I'm very excited they'll finally be away from mean old Soleil.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'd be cautious with the bloodfin tetra's and a Betta. Most dime bodied fish are very nippy and are more likely to nip at a Betta's fins. I'd go with something more docile like rasboras, neon/cardinal tetras, black tetras, glowlight tetras (NOT gloFish) or cherry barbs.


----------



## Elsewhere

So I'm still here, and we're going to visit my great grandma, the pet store and my aunt on Tuesday  I might just pick up some new plants, root tabs, sponge and shrimp... If I win a million dollars...


----------



## Elsewhere

Ack, missed your little paragraph there! I was a little cautious with them myself and considering Glowlights (I've had them before) so now I'll scratch that off the list and go for the Glowlights 

Oh, and Kass HOLY CRAP SOMEONE NEEDS TO SLOW DOWN. This guy was just going like 100km/h on my road! ERGAMUFFIN! AS I WAS SAYING. Kass is now in her cup, flaring her heart out at her sisters. Silly little girl, she needs to wait til Monday before she goes in!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, no one can go fast down our road because it's a dead end and it's private so it's not actually even properly paved which means pot holes galore and basically canyons in the road from rains >.<

Yeah I really like Glowlights! Once they color up they look amazing! And so peaceful as well ^_^ I think they really emphasize the Betta as well or any center piece fish!


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, I think so too, they had just kind of slipped my mind  And it'll put a good mix of colours in there with the blue/white marble HM Betta, the Cories and then those guys 

Oh my God I'm so sick. I don't know why I'm sitting on the computer, my head keeps flopping back against the chair. I've gone through like two Kleenex boxes today and my throat is death. STUPID ILLNESS.

On a happier note, I'm thinking of giving the Guppies to the same lady who took No Name. She has a spare 20g with a screen and heating light hanging around, and was thinking of fixing it up and putting No Name in it. I offered her the Guppies, and she said sure, she'd love to take them when they're ich-free (which I totally get, because who wants a diseased fish, right?), and I said that'd be great. If they don't die before then from ich or stress or giving birth, I think they'd do well with No Name since he's a rather docile fish. While he loved to zip around, he never flared, and I don't think he'd really care about three brown Guppies in his territory. If she does take them, I'm gonna go on the hunt for another DT HM like Pigg. I LOVE those guys


----------



## Elsewhere

So today even though I'm sick, my plan is to clean the 5g, sanitize everything that's come in contact with it with a 1:20 bleach to water ratio, rinse the CRAP out of everything and then let it dry. By the time it's done drying, I'll do a WC on the 30g and then the two 10's for tomorrow. I'm honestly going to need to break it down into two days now, it exhausts me so much even when I'm healthy. The Guppies are doing good, and I can't believe that Corinth hasn't dropped yet. The Cories went to their new home, and I got 20 bucks for them  I NEED to get rid of some of these swords, they are MASSIVE and taking up waaaaay too much room >.<


----------



## Elsewhere

So I'm feeling super proud of myself. Aul now has 0 white bumps on her- yay! I'm going to keep the heat up until next Sunday, just to get rid of ALL parasites, and then once they go to my neighbour's tank with No Name I'll do the 100% with a new sponge and possibly a new Betta. God, I need to stop being so addicted... I might just get a new boy this Tuesday and keep him floating in his cup in the Guppy tank, to get used to it. I don't really know... My LPS won't be ordering ANY new Bettas ever, and I'm too fond of the ones they have now. There was a BEAUTIFUL DT HM at the pet store in the next town over about a month ago, but I highly doubt her's still there. Oh my goodness, I have completely fallen in love with this boy:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1380240183

I'm on the verge of messaging Catw0man >.> But I know I can't, my mother would kill me and I can't spend anymore money on AB fish... But he's SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PRETTY! Ermagerd, I wish I didn't have to give up those babysitting jobs!


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm itching to try and get him... I feel like I'll really regret it if I don't... Uuuuuugh, why can't fish stores near me sell gorgeous fishies!


----------



## Elsewhere

So I'm not getting that HMPK boy because I got a CT... He was free, because he's so incredibly ill. I have a thread on the disease board. He's got fungus all over his body, blind in one eye and popeye in the same one. He looked so hopeless, but he perked up a bit at the house... I'll update on him in a bit, still working on WC and him now.

Kass is in the 10g! She's adjusting pretty well, she went and hid for about ten minutes before she started being the big boss again. She's still getting used to her home again, but I think she'll be okay in a couple of days


----------



## Elsewhere

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=3060778#post3060778

Link to the thread about the CT in the disease and emergencies. I've named him Miracle, and I'm already in love... Stupid me. He has the promise of a green body and dorsal fin with red fins everywhere else... He's swimming around happily already, glad to be out of that pesky little cup. I'm hoping to have him better in a month tops, and my mother will probably know about him by then  I've sworn the rest of the family to secrecy... The Guppies will go to No Name's house soon, and I paid him a visit today. He's looking great! Kass is doing really well, getting the hang of the filter again and getting used to all of the other girls, especially Aether.


----------



## Elsewhere

*Sigh* Miracle is looking worse for wear... He's curled up between the glass and thermometer, looking very ill. I had so much hope for him... Now it's a matter of seeing if he'll live through the night.

So I have a fever, which explains a lot. I've been feeling a little crazy these past two days, so now I know why. I probably shouldn't have been doing so much... Might result in another day off of school if it stays :/

I also bought a Venus Flytrap >.> I've always wanted one and my local grocery store sells them. I'm going online and doing research right now, hopefully they aren't a lot of work. I think they're so awesome


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol well you do have to feed them if you don't have flys or other bugs around often. I think Petsmart sometimes sells wingless fruitflies, you might be able to use those if you can find them.

Poor Miracle, at least he's had a comfortable home now! He could have died in a cold store in a tiny half liter container!


----------



## Elsewhere

We actually have plenty of fruit flies around, so I'll put it in the kitchen 

Yeah, it's what I was thinking. If he does go, I think I'll get another boy on Tuesday to try and nurse back to health... Maybe I _should_ become a vet XD Then again, I would never have time to take care of my animals... I should marry rich LOL


----------



## Elsewhere

If Miracle lives to tomorrow he'll get a journal dedicated all to himself  I'd really like to keep track of everything I do with him, to see what will work for the next time I need to treat a fish like this and like Kass. Who is doing great, by the way  She's already kicked Jumper out of Alpha and is comfortably resting on a broad plant leaf 

Guppies are good, 30g is good, Pigg and Atlas are begging me for food- all is well. I'll be taking some more pics of Miracle tonight, now that he's being more sociable.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

I'm glad everyone (for the most part) is doing well! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks Venus! I sadly had to stay home today. Throat is all better, but I'm still sick as a dog. I couldn't even wake up until 1:15 in the afternoon after a sleepless night -_- So I have some not-so-good news. Miracle is doing really terrible. He won't even move from the top of the heater and is barely breathing... Even my mum wanted to know if it would be best to put him out of his misery... I'm too sick to be around my great-grandma, so I can't get any new medications at all, I'm too sick to go anywhere but hardly move from the bed to the desktop. I'm going to start a new thread about him, see what people think. At this point the fungus has grown completely over one side of his body thickly and he won't even look at me anymore... I don't really know what to do.

On the bright side, Kass is doing fantastic and swimming and eating and chasing. She's definitely reclaimed the top of the food chain, much to Jumper's dismay. 

I'll give an update on Miracle as soon as I can.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Oh no  I was really hoping a night in a warm clean home would perk Miracle up and jump start his healing...


----------



## Elsewhere

Sadly no... The fungus is growing into his gills now, and over the blind eye. If I don't see improvement by 9, I think it might be best for him to swim under the rainbow bridge. He has to be suffering, this seems to just be clogging everything up... I'm gonna try a 100% WC, maybe that'll help and maybe it'll make it worse. It's my only option.


----------



## Elsewhere

So he's still here, and much improved from last night, though still not eating. I won't be posting about him here though, it'll all be documented in my BRAND NEW JOURNAL!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=3075793#post3075793

OOH. AAH. Anyways, the snails HAD MORE EGGS. OH MAH GAWD WHY. I don't understand this sudden baby-fest. They need to give it a rest! No babies from Corinth yet, and I stayed home AGAIN. Going to school tomorrow, I really can't miss anymore.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Off to your second journal...


----------



## Elsewhere

So I still only have one journal  Miracle passed only moments ago. I'm glad I had the chance to show him life out of a cup, and hopefully he's swimming happily under the rainbow bridge with Boreas, Themis, Aphrodite, Athena, Demeter, Pandora, Poe and Edgar.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awww poor Miracle :-( he lasted, honestly, a lot longer than I would have thought though so you did something right! May all your past fishies swim happily under the rainbow bridge and to the pond beyond


----------



## Elsewhere

Same here. When I got him I assumed I'd get him in some warm water and make him comfortable, but I did NOT expect him to live through the night. Little dude sure was a strong one. I'm actually calling the pet store in a minute to let them know, and to check with who they bought him from for other cases.

So my mum's going to kill me. After Miracle passed, a nagging came to my head. This nagging was the fact that there's a little what looks to be HMPK at my LPS that's been there since May who they claim isn't for sale, and then keep him in an unheated, uncleaned and unlit 0.5g tank with sharp plants. And the nagging says "You should save him too, you know you want to" and you know what? I might just. I might just walk in there and ask to buy him. And then I might just get grounded in two weeks when my mother notices him, since he won't be kept in the bathroom!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, Do it!!!

My LFS does the same but their entire store is heated so I'm not so worried and they don't have sharp plants thankfully but they have stunning HMPK's right now, DS as well! I'm jonsing so bad for a new male but...I can't :-( have to take care of the ones I have until they pass which should be soon I think....but then I can look for one or wait for Deanna01's fish to grow up already so I can buy a beautiful male and female from her! lol

But yeah, I'm glad my LFS takes my advice as well! They were feeding freeze-dried bloodworms until I told them about constipation and stuff and they finally switched to NLS pellet and I'm so happy! The Betta's could be in better condition, but they don't look like our PetSmart or PetCo Betta's so I'm happy at least 

So yeah, get him! Argue for him too!


----------



## Elsewhere

This one used to be good, but now they're just waiting for this batch to die off and never get them again. I have this thing about not like Veiltail's. I've seen SO many gorgeous VT's, but something just turns them away from me and I really don't like them. I know it's terrible to say, but it's my personal feelings towards them. This store has ONLY VT's in, and then there's that little dude. He gave me "The eyes" months ago and I had to resist, but now... I don't know. Anyways, I'm going to school tomorrow no matter what and getting him afterwards. They also have a large number of girls, but I can't get them since Bloo and AB girl are coming in a week and a half.

I have some really great news that also sucks. I called Miracle's store, and thankfully it was the woman who let me take him for free. I explained what this disease is to her, and she was thoroughly disgusted and shocked. She said she would be taking the rest off of the shelves for proper treatment (makes me nervous, but I can only hope) and then calling the breeder to tell him about the disease for his fish and all of the other stores (they're the only ones in Ontario). At first I thought she wasn't serious, but she asked for the name (I told her Columnaris, it's the only thing that seems plausible) and treatments and read it back to me to make sure it was spelled right. I've always liked this store, and it makes a little bit of my faith in humanity restored


----------



## Elsewhere

STOP. THE. NOISES. THERE IS A CRICKET RIGHT OUTSIDE MY WINDOW. He is VERY persistent with making his little cricket-y noises! I am slowly going crazy... Not at all related to fish, but whatever!


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Elsewhere said:


> STOP. THE. NOISES. THERE IS A CRICKET RIGHT OUTSIDE MY WINDOW. He is VERY persistent with making his little cricket-y noises! I am slowly going crazy... Not at all related to fish, but whatever!


I feel your pain! We've had a cricket stuck behind our baseboards in our kitchen for about three months now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elsewhere

I just laughed at your pain, and I'm sorry for that  Oh man, that sucks so much, I would literally rip the kitchen apart to try and get it OUT.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol! We actually have a cricket in our house, originally in my mom's room and we named him Chris--well she did. And then we lost Chris for a night! And we were kind of chuckling because now we were saying "Oh yeah, we just lost Chris, he was such a good kid, always making noises at night....Oh well! We can just go out and get another one!" lol I don't think we ever actually said that to anyone but it was funny still. And then the next day I found Chris downstairs in our basement ^_^ and he's been there since! Makes his little cricket noises for an hour or so and then quiets down to sleep, he's so cute ^_^ lol


----------



## Elsewhere

So I didn't get the boy. The owner was like "He's coming home to my tank." And I was all for that, but at the same time, he's been there since May... Ooookay then, lady.

I think Andromeda has died. I can't find her ANYWHERE. I haven't seen her since Monday night. At first I wasn't worrying, since she and Demeter had always been the under dogs, but now... I've searched through the plants and in every hiding spot but under the castle, and there's no trace of her. She COULDN'T have jumped out, the only hole it completely blocked by a filter. I can't take the castle out to check- it would pull up around four plants that are deeply rooted in the gravel. I don't know what to do about it, other than wait and see if she shows up. I think it's because Kass is back in, and everyone else in the tank is middle ground but her. She and Demeter used to share the bullying, but now with it just being her I think she may have died. I'll update later, in case I find her.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sadface :-(


----------



## Elsewhere

So good news, I found her, but she's getting rather thin from not eating and only popped up for a few seconds, not long enough for me to net her. I don't know what to do, I tried for another hour to find her, and nothing worked. It's too dark now, my room light is crappy, but tomorrow I'm willing to take out that castle to get her into a cup.

So my mum has this really big piece of driftwood in her garden, and she said I can have it. It's too big to put into any of my tanks, unless I completely tear up the 30g AGAIN, so I'm considering cutting it into separate pieces (which I know is tricky so it doesn't get all screwy) and soaking it for like two days in shifts of boiling water. I don't know, though, I might just slip down to the beach after school tomorrow instead.


----------



## Elsewhere

So I went out and measured the driftwood, and it's too big to fit fully into the sorority. I was going to get it treated and then completely destroy the sorority scape, put the driftwood in the center and then replant everything, but now it's not happening. My dad said we might be able to drive to the beach tonight and scour for some driftwood, which would be awesome, but if not there's a guy on Kijiji selling some


----------



## Elsewhere

Okay, my beach sucks. Not an inch of driftwood on the place, and I can't afford the pet store prices, so I'm thinking my dad and I can power saw the piece in the garden into four sections, then stick then in the 5g and 10g's after they've been treated. Erg, I wish the beach had been more reliable! Anyways, I'm really tired and Terry Fox Day is tomorrow, so I should hit the hay, I need to sleep to stay up with my cousins tomorrow night!


----------



## Elsewhere

No news on the drfitwood, but a crap load of my family is here and my stress levels are off the chart. I can't stand any of them, and they have no idea what personal space is, and they've been insulting my dogs. I am going crazy and about to snap at them, which will just get me in trouble. I've locked my door to my room, and hopefully it keeps them away so I can do my homework and job training in peace. The fish are helping me remain calm a little- hopefully they can last me another 30 hours.


----------



## Elsewhere

So the family has left to my grandmother's, and my brother and I stayed here, since we're both mentally exhausted from them all. I'm planning on doing the 30g and 10g's right after this post, then getting to my homework and work stuff, then doing the 5 tomorrow so I can sanitize the equipment AGAIN. I'm going to a larger city with my mother tomorrow, and it has TONS of pet stores, and I've saved up 40 bucks  One of them is a Big Al's, and they're pretty much the biggest fish store around. I'm hoping to by some substrate for the 5g (want to make it a NPT, for my future Betta occupant), some driftwood, plants and maybe a new boy. I know 40 bucks won't cut it, but I don't need that much substrate for a 5g with all of gravel, and I don't even need to get any at all. My main priorities are to get live plants and driftwood, and a new male would be nice it there isn't any driftwood. When I get my new boy, I'm gonna keep him in the 5g for maybe a month, then move him into the 10g and put Atlas in the 5 so he'll stop flaring and freaking out all the time.


----------



## Elsewhere

Soooo, no fish tanks were cleaned. My mum and I are leaving pretty early tomorrow, well early in my standards anyways, and we'll be making a little detour to go to Big Al's  I might just get those shrimp I was talking about, maybe Cherries instead of Amanos, I don't know yet. But I DEFINITELY need to get some plants, the boys' tank is barren right now with all of those Swords in the 30. I'd really like some driftwood, but I don't want to pay store prices, so with the possible shrimp and all of the plants and maybe the Betta, I think substrate and driftwood are for another shopping spree. Ah, shopping sprees. Mine are so different from everyone else in my life! My friends go and by anime cosplay stuff, and I buy fish stuff  They've officially begun to refer to me as the crazy fish lady XD


----------



## Elsewhere

Just got back from Big Al's with three Cherry Shrimp named Apple, Strawberry and Cherry. I also picked up a BEAUTIFUL black HM DS, unnamed thus far. I'm hoping the Guppies will leave between tomorrow and Thursday, and he can get into his new home  He'll be in the 5g for now, but in a month or so I'll do the Great Betta Tank Switch and move him and Atlas around.


----------



## lilnaugrim

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see him!!

Where are the shrimp going? Hopefully they don't get eaten!!


----------



## Elsewhere

Jumper died. I'm so mad! It wasn't illness (thank goodness) but the other girls ATE her. I've seen a long-time dead fish (RIP Pandora, I didn't find you for 15 hours) and I've seen a newly dead fish (RIP Miracle) and she was newly dead. They had eaten her insides out, and it didn't look like she was eaten after she died, it looked like an older wound. I haven't seen her since yesterday afternoon, and I didn't really think much of it, Jumper sometimes disappears for two days exploring that castle, but now... Ugh. These new girls need to get here soon!

The Shrimp are going into the 30. I know it's a risk, but they're pretty tiny, so I'm hoping Soleil won't even notice them. Silly, I know, but they were pretty I couldn't resist and the 30 is the best place for them tank wise.

I'll have a little photo shoot when I can, I need to clean the 10's, 5, cup new boy and then do all of the homework I didn't finish yesterday, which is math, and then read an entire employee handbook and questioner, then hook up a printer, then print a report, then hem some pants, THEN TAKE A PHOTO SHOOT. I have eight hours to do all of this, and I want to be done it in five!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I hope Soleil doesn't eat them! Shrimp are h'orderves for them! lol 

Sorry about Jumper :-( that was the same with Little Blue when I found her, they all all the insides but left everything else, although I'm sure that's the more tasty part since the rest is all bones and scales....not very tasty I would guess :-/ sorry.


----------



## PetMania

Sorry that Jumper died.


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks guys. I'm not so upset about it, just because when an animal or fish kills another animal or fish I find it to be more circle of life ish, and I can deal with it better. I feel like these girls need a timeout D:<

Yes, I too hope the shrimp don't become a tasty snack! They were 3.99 each! Haha! 

I don't mean to brag, but OH MY GOODNESS this new boy is STUNNING. He's black with green dragonscaling (I think, I'm no expert) and his tail is just WOW. I think he's a HM rosetail! Pics as soon as I can!


----------



## PetMania

3.99? Are they ghost shrimp? Because you can get those for $0.28-0.99 here. I thought California was expensive :shock:


----------



## lilnaugrim

PetMania said:


> 3.99? Are they ghost shrimp? Because you can get those for $0.28-0.99 here. I thought California was expensive :shock:


No, they're Cherry Shrimp which is what they cost here too, but yeah Ghosties are cheap too.


----------



## PetMania

Oh okay. I was gonna say that that was a rip off but nevermind lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Haha, yeah, these are the only people around here that sell them, so I got as many as I could afford. I've had terrible luck with Ghost Shrimp, so I opted for the Cherries 

Pictures are loading! I took a little break. Pigg is flaring like NUTS and he never flares!


----------



## Elsewhere

Pics:










































































Oh, and I didn't get driftwood or plants, since at Big Al's they were both too expensive. And I totally get why, the plants were relatively rare and pretty large, same with the driftwood. But new Betta boy was a grand total of 17 bucks, and the shrimp were around 12.


----------



## lilnaugrim

He is gorgeous! He's actually not dragonscale though, just a thicker iridescence but he's absolutely beautiful!!! Any thoughts for names?


----------



## Elsewhere

Ah, I can never be quite sure with that! I have no idea for names, but someone I know wants to breed him and the CT girl LOL. She's like "I could totally borrow them!"  Any name suggestions for him?


----------



## Elsewhere

So I was considering naming him Jay Gatsby, but there's a girl with a Goldfish on here named Gatsby, and I don't want to steal the name... Back to the drawing board! I was also considering Odysseus, but it doesn't seem too fitting to me.


----------



## Elsewhere

So this morning I go over to feed the Barbs and Soleil, and all I see is Antonio hanging out at the top with one of the shrimp on him! All I could think of was Finding Nemo with the little Jaques shrimp cleaning off the inhabitants XD Still only seen one shrimp at a time, though, and I would really like to find all three!


----------



## Elsewhere

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=3119082#post3119082

This is a thread I made for new guy in diseases and illnesses. He's acting lethargic and clamped, won't eat anything. Usually I wouldn't take it so seriously, most of my newbies are like that, but he was perfect yesterday with a healthy appetite, so I wanted to be safe rather than sorry with him. God, he's so pretty! Erg! I can't even get him to flare now. This woman needs to hurry up and take these friggin Guppies.

So I started my new job today. It isn't AWFUL, but I far from love it. At least it pays well and I only have to ring food through.

Gah, I'm so excited for Saturday! I can't wait for Bloo and AB girl to get here! *Does a little dance*


----------



## lilnaugrim

Is this the first time you changed his water then? If so, did you acclimate him to it? There's a possibility he's almost over stimulated and is feeling threatened and dominated by the male he's in with, which I think you said is Pigg?


----------



## Elsewhere

No, yesterday I have him in fresh water, I completely forgot to acclimate it with the drip system, but he was absolutely fine with it. Yeah, he's with Pigg, I figured he would be best for a new male. He'll be going into the 5g in less than 24 hours, when I take the Guppies to my friend's house after work. Hopefully he'll be okay until then :/


----------



## lilnaugrim

Is it warm enough in your room that you can take him out of the tank and just let him sit? Putting a thick towel over and around the cup will help keep the temp up as well. The darkness should help him calm down and chill out so you might want to give that a try at least.


----------



## Elsewhere

No, my house is rather cool... I can give it a try, it might at leas help to get him away from Pigg. I have a response to the thread in disease, I'll go check that out.


----------



## Elsewhere

So mum and I have been discussing the possibility of a 20g long for Christmas. It would divide into four parts- 3.3, 3.3, 3.3 and 10, the three boys going into the three 3.3 parts and the sorority of girls going into the 10. I would use the girl's gravel on their part and the boys gravel on their part, same decorations and filters and heaters. I would put the filter rated for 15g on the girls side, then have their current heater, then put Pigg's heater either in the middle of the 3 divided parts or at the end. It could work. Plus, with this new job, I'll have plenty of cash for store bought dividers (NEVER cutting Plexiglas again! Almost lost a table in an attempt!) and new plants to make the dividers better. I might even order some Java Moss, or head back to Big Al's for cheap HUGE moss balls to squish down, and try and tie those down to dividers... I'd have to get rid of an entire dresser, since the 20 long wouldn't fit on it. Heck, this could end up costing me less than 150 bucks if I'm lucky and find a good tank on Kijiji.

Anyways, I'm rambling. I'm going to take new guy out of the tank in just a second, and wrap a towel around his tank. Hopefully I have little to no homework tomorrow night :/


----------



## lilnaugrim

Woot woot! yeah, I saw that in another post and think it's a great idea!! Although if you position the filter just right with the heater, you shouldn't need two heater's unless they aren't strong enough I guess.


----------



## Elsewhere

The one in the sorority is rather crappy, and is nearly full blast to keep it at 80, so I think spacing out the two would heat a 20g


----------



## lilnaugrim

coolio ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

So new guy is wrapped up in a towel, sitting on my desk. I just really hope my mum doesn't try and take it to the laundry room  Erg, I need to trim the dead leaves off of my million Swords, but I don't want to ruin another pair of scissors XD I still need a name for new guy! Ugh!


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can just pinch the leaves off, no need for scissors!


----------



## Elsewhere

I try, but they hate me and I find scissors easier


----------



## Elsewhere

I've decided on a name! His name is Gabriel, or Gabe for short  I found it fitting for him for some reason.


----------



## Elsewhere

I am so furious. He died last night, I found him this morning. I already loved him! I can't believe the quality of Bettas people in Ontario sell anymore! No matter what I do, every new store Betta dies on me! Ugh, the Guppies are still going, though, so I can at least sanitize their tank and POSSIBLY get a replacement for Gabriel at half price from the store. IF they even accept it, since we can't return him with the receipt when we live almost two hours away from there. I just wanted this to work out for once, is that so much to ask??


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-( I'm sorry :-(


----------



## Elsewhere

The pet store will only give us store credit, and only half of his price. But at least they're letting us wait two weeks to show them the pic and receipt, I guess. Could buy some driftwood and substrate with that, maybe a plant. I'm still going to disinfect the 5g, and I might put AB girl in there for her 2 week QT, but Bloo will go in after a few days, since Catw0man had her. Oh, and I saw a snail lay eggs this morning. Yeah. Consuela is still Estabon, and Antonio is Consuela. CONFUSED??? I got pictures, and I'll put them up after school


----------



## PetMania

Elsewhere said:


> The pet store will only give us store credit, and only half of his price. But at least they're letting us wait two weeks to show them the pic and receipt, I guess. Could buy some driftwood and substrate with that, maybe a plant. I'm still going to disinfect the 5g, and I might put AB girl in there for her 2 week QT, but Bloo will go in after a few days, since Catw0man had her. Oh, and I saw a snail lay eggs this morning. Yeah. Consuela is still Estabon, and Antonio is Consuela. CONFUSED??? I got pictures, and I'll put them up after school


I had a betta named Bloo.....SIP


----------



## Elsewhere

Awe, I'm sorry PetMania 

So guys. Guys. I have some news. I have the opportunity to sign up for something once in a lifetime. Guys. I could be an exchange student next year! I would really want to go to Germany or France, and I would live there. For a whole year. No English. Non Anglais. Je parle un petite peu de francais, mais je ne comprend pas francais tres bien. So living there would give me a chance to become fully fluent, and living in Canada that's a huge deal. I mean, if I get accepted (we'll know in a couple of months) and get somewhere in Europe, I'm totally going! If they say I'd be going somewhere in Asia, I would have to decline, as I really don't have any hope of learning to write like that. 

Anyways, if I happen to for some reason actually get to do this, I would need to give away all of my fish. Every last one. Even Pigg. I actually spoke to someone last night about taking them, and she's really good with Bettas. She said she'd love to take them and at the end of the year I could have back any that lived and whatever supplies I gave her. You know, because I always get WAY ahead of myself about everything. If this ever does happen, we'd still go through with getting a 20g, because 

a) I'd still be home another 7 months after Christmas
and
b) It would be much easier to transport, and for her to use.

And I get that Pigg or Atlas or any of my fish could pass away when I'm gone, because Pigg must be nearing 2 now himself, so he might just be gone before the trip even starts. I would be going to school over there, living there, sleeping there- it would crazy. There are really only 3 things that both me about this, though.

1) I would need to do grade 11 twice, once in the country and again in Canada. Meaning all of my friends would be a year ahead of me and my brother and I would be in the same grade.

2) I'd be away from my dogs and cats for an entire year. I wouldn't see them besides photos and possibly Skype for a WHOLE YEAR.

3) I wouldn't see family or friends, either. And I have two great grandmothers that are 92 and 95, so you never really know. Plus, my grandma would have a heart attack that I was even considering it.

So all in all, I have a lot on my mind right now. Hopefully everything will work out for the best


----------



## lilnaugrim

Congratulations!! I wish I had the opportunity to study abroad but I've been to Spain and other country's and even just spending 10 day's somewhere else, I know you'd love it! The pro's definitely outweigh the cons. But it is a difficult decision I know so just take all the time you need on it for sure ^_^ I'm glad you're considering this though, it's an amazing opportunity!


----------



## PetMania

Congratulations! I know that whatever you decide to do, you'll be happy! :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm really leaning in the direction of going, I've filled out the application and in two weeks I'll hopefully have an entry interview. These are the early stages, and I basically have two or three months before it's final and everything's paid and I'm going. I'm so glad to have your support, guys  I'll be sure to post a crap load of pictures if I do go!

So about a half an hour ago, I looked at the 30g and my OCD kicked in overdrive. I have successfully removed any brown or wilting leaf from every Sword, and since I gave my sponge filter to my friend for the Guppies, I have an air tube and hooked it up under the temple like I had originally done. I can't post pics right now, because I need to do all of my homework, but take my word for it- the tank looks great! I just hope that none of the shrimp were stowaways, because they're in the freezer right now if they got past my security :/ Anyways, the Barbs are loving the bubbles and the extra space, and Soleil is scanning the area, reclaiming all of her land. The Barbs are eating all of my excess roots, which is good and bad. Good because they're ugly, and bad because I don't know if they're super important or not XD Tomorrow night I'll be getting to tearing down the 5g, though, and my dad also said he'd finally cut that driftwood. One piece for Pigg's side, one for Atlas, one for the girls and one for the 30 :-D

I'll check back on in a bit- homework awaits!


----------



## PetMania

Homework...my worst enemy. I hate science! Sorry, I had to say it.


----------



## Elsewhere

Ugh, me too, can't stand it! I need to go find some kind of medication, I forgot about a cut in my arm and just stuck it in the tank :/


----------



## PetMania

:shock:...ouch. That must've hurt. 

Math is depressing.


----------



## Elsewhere

Yup, I realized it too late... Covered in Polysporin now! Math is what I'm doing right now. Well, should be doing, haha. I never realized that Mathis is a word/name


----------



## Chachi

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks Chachi!

I am so angry right now. The woman I gave the Cories to hasn't called me or answered my calls, and whenever I go down she isn't working. I called tonight and they said she still had no filter or food for the fish! I TOLD her MAXIMUM 4 days with neither! OH MY GOD!


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-(


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm seriously regretting this, the tank still hasn't been cleaned since the Betta went in! And it's not like I can go down once a week, I have enough to worry about with school, homework, a job, another job, two dogs, two cats and over 35 aquatic creatures! Is it really so much for me to ask for people to NOT be stupid? I mean, is it that much of a request? Last time I dealt with her was in May. She said she would call me. She called me in August, and BIG SURPRISE, all her fish were dead. I even offered to take them! Ugh, I thought she had changed. I've written her literally 3 copies of the same list of supplies to buy within the last month, and she NEVER GETS THEM. If I had ANY room left for the Cories, I'd take them back in a heartbeat, but I just don't think the tank's ecosystem can handle it right now. It's FINALLY looking clean and there's so much less poop on the bottom... Ugh, I hate this!

In happier news, Catw0man has said that the AB girl is prettier in real life :-D Just a couple more days! So excited about them!


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-( uber-sadface :-(  I hate people like that...I know a few around here as well :-/

yay for AB fishies!!


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, and now they get to go through another weekend like that :/ She's not even in until Monday!

So I'm going to do something a smidge drastic. I've been noticing lately that Atlas's tail has look pretty rough (not the signs of fin rot, params are great) and this morning I discovered that it's that he gets it wedged in the divider and pulls :/ He may also e biting from stress. So, I'm keeping the 5g and putting Pigg in there :-D He can be my little desk buddy now! Atlas will have the whole 10g to himself, and I might put the snails back in, but probably not, with there being no filter. If I end up not going away, I'll buy a filter for the tank and get some schooling fish, along with putting the snails in there  I'm calling my grandma in a couple of hours to see if she wants to go and buy some plants with me, haha!


----------



## Elsewhere

Tank is now heating up! I really wish this heater showed the temp :/ At least it's adjustable, though! Pigg will hopefully be in before I go to bed tonight, if the stupid heater will work faster than usual!


----------



## Elsewhere

Atlas is loving having a 10g to himself again, and Pigg is loving the smaller space where it isn't so hard for him to get to the surface. I gave him the actual floating log since Atlas got the bigger thank, and he's just chilling in it, adjusting to his new space. Atlas is mad at me for taking away his log, but he'll get over it  I'll update with pics when I find my camera XD


----------



## Elsewhere

Whoever reads this is sworn to secrecy >.> I've arranged with Catw0man for THREE girls since Jumper died and one male. NO ONE MUST TELL MY MOM. I am SOSOSOSOSO EXCITED! I need to divide the 10 again (sorry Atlas) but I think I'll put the new male right in, since he's been with Catw0man :-D Plus, Pigg is loving this 5g- it's much easier for him to get around in it!


----------



## lilbabyvenus

How exciting! I promise not to tell :-D HAHA!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elsewhere

Good, haha! I'm a worrier, so of course I'm internally freaking out that Catw0man isn't hear yet and thinking a million things have gone wrong, when traffic was probably just an issue  Hoping she gets here soon so I can have a photo shoot! Yay!


----------



## Elsewhere

AAAAAAAAAH! THEY'RE HERE!!!!! SO EXCITED! Pics by tonight, I promise!!!!!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Lucky lucky lucky! XD I can't wait for pics!


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh I know!!! Just a heads up- there are a LOT of pics coming. Like, A LOT.

EDIT** I haven't seen Andromeda in 3 days :/ My hopes for her are fading away, which really sucks.

Also, I've named the AB CT Orchid, Bloo, of course, and the new male Wilt, like the character from Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends :-D Still no name for the HMPK marble girl, though


----------



## Mo

LOL. I can't wait to see the pics of your new fish from cat woman!!


----------



## Elsewhere

Pictures GALORE!

Orchid:

















































Bloodregard Q. Kazoo:









































Unnamed Girl:

















































Wilt:









































Sorority:









Atlas and Wilt's divided 10g:









Pigg's new 5g:

















30g inhabitants:









A small glimpse of the illusive Soleil:


----------



## Mo

beautiful!


----------



## lilbabyvenus

They all look fabulous! <3 Makes me want to find some more girls for our sorority :lol:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylyn

Elsewhere said:


> Whoever reads this is sworn to secrecy >.> I've arranged with Catw0man for THREE girls since Jumper died and one male. NO ONE MUST TELL MY MOM. I am SOSOSOSOSO EXCITED! I need to divide the 10 again (sorry Atlas) but I think I'll put the new male right in, since he's been with Catw0man :-D Plus, Pigg is loving this 5g- it's much easier for him to get around in it!


Beautiful girls! I can't wait for even more pics! You sound like me - my mom adamantly said "NO MORE." Mind you, I'm 21 and work two jobs. But she thinks I've lost it. :lol: I smuggle them in my purse to my room!


----------



## Elsewhere

ashleylyn said:


> Beautiful girls! I can't wait for even more pics! You sound like me - my mom adamantly said "NO MORE." Mind you, I'm 21 and work two jobs. But she thinks I've lost it. :lol: I smuggle them in my purse to my room!


HA! I am totally in your shoes, LOL!


----------



## Elsewhere

lilbabyvenus said:


> They all look fabulous! <3 Makes me want to find some more girls for our sorority :lol:
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No! Resist! Haha!


----------



## Elsewhere

Mo said:


> beautiful!


Thanks! I think so too!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Absolutely gorgeous! :O


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks Rowdy! I've let Wilt go into the tank itself, and he's loving it! He already ate two of my pesky pond snails- such a good boy! Atlas of course hates him, but I expected as much.

I'm watching the show "Tanked" on Animal Planet. Just. Awful. They made this tank for a sweet little child out of an old TV that added up to a grand total of 8 gallons. And then proceeded to put in 3 rainbow sharks, 3 albino rainbow sharks, 4 Bala sharks, and 6 Fancy Guppies. I WOULDN'T PUT ONE RAINBOW SHARK IN MY 30 GALLON! And this kid has NO CLUE! They are so STUPID! I mean, they also built a 600g cylindrical tank with floating hats and put 36 KOI FISH INTO IT. It was super bright and ALWAYS lit. I just- ugh. This just erks me. Because honestly, I LOVE so many of the tanks they do, but the stocking is just AWFUL. And they often have gigantic sharks like white and black tips and nurse sharks (HUGE shark fan here, I am totally in love) and put them in like 800g tanks. Are you KIDDING me? They next thing you know, there's going to be a Great White in some poor persons pool! Most sharks need the ENTIRE OCEAN and will die in confined spaces!

Sorry about the rant. I just hate watching this, yet want to for the tank.


----------



## Elsewhere

So the unnamed girl has a name! Anem! (Pronounced Anne-Em, like Em, short for Emily). I was chatting with my friend last night and misspelled "Name" to "Anem" and we both liked it :-D I need to go and do some chores and tank cleaning before I go babysit, but I'll update with more pictures when I get back! Oh, and Wilt is doing amazingly in his new 5g- he's coloured up amazingly well from when he first got here, such a fiery red! Bloo is also blue now, such a pretty pastel colour


----------



## AshleyG

Hi, I just read your journal start to finish, only took me 2 days  im so sorry for the fish you have lost but these new girls and boys are beautiful.

Your tanks are gorgeous and ive subrscribed


----------



## Elsewhere

WOW. What a feat, Ashley! Glad you enjoyed my random jibberish, haha! Thanks so much! I'll be updating with some pics later tonight, I just got home now :-D 

I need to clean the 30g. And the filters. And scrub the plants down. And feed the snails. And check on the eggs. Too much to do! I'm going to do the WC a day late tomorrow when I'm not working at all, and have all the time in the world to do so


----------



## Elsewhere

Pictures, as promised! Couldn't get any clear ones of the 30g inhabitants 

Pigg, finally making an appearance in his new tank:









30g:









Wilt flaring and being all happy:

















































Look at the size difference between the fins!









Anem being her darling little self:

















Orchid's pics came out fuzzy, but she is so pretty! Eek!

















And finally, the only clear picture of Bloo, who is certainly living up to her name!









Reference for Wilt's name:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=wilt+from+fosters+home&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=Hv9RUr_nMqrXyAGw-4GwCg&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=935&dpr=1

Reference for Bloo's name:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=wilt+from+fosters+home&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=Hv9RUr_nMqrXyAGw-4GwCg&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=935&dpr=1#q=blooregard+q.+kazoo+from+fosters+home&tbm=isch


----------



## Elsewhere

I am about to cry. Like, sob hysterically. My parents just got back from Vermont, and my dad bought something. Something that will ruin my life forever.































He bought a Duck Dynasty Uncle Si talking bobble head. The shame of typing this is overwhelmingly horrible.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Elsewhere said:


> I am about to cry. Like, sob hysterically. My parents just got back from Vermont, and my dad bought something. Something that will ruin my life forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He bought a Duck Dynasty Uncle Si talking bobble head. The shame of typing this is overwhelmingly horrible.


Bahaha! :hugs:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elsewhere

lilbabyvenus said:


> Bahaha! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*Cries and hugs back* *Sniff* It's just so awful! I know he'll be pestering me with it until I leave for University!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh my god, I'm so sorry but I just died laughing! lol!

Oh I was one state over from your dad this weekend! lol and yes, your girls are beautiful!!! :-D I'm glad everyone came safe and sound ^_^


----------



## ashleylyn

*pops in* I may or may not have been lurking.  Wilt is too beautiful though, I couldn't be quiet any longer!


----------



## Catw0man

Glad they're all doing well!!! And sorry to worry you when I was late...lol...took longer than I thought to get there and I did have to stop a couple of times....for gas....and a potty break....and a Tim Horton's French Vanilla cappuccino....lol.


----------



## veggiegirl

Elsewhere, have been lurking your thread for a while umm maybe I missed it but did you end up deciding on the exchange student thing, or didn't it end up coming off or you don't know yet?

Such a big decision......... I just wondered


----------



## AshleyG

Wow they are stunning, makes me want to drop everything get out and find myself a tank! but I have to wait until im back from my holidays


----------



## Elsewhere

Not used to so many people on the Journal! LOL!

@Lil- Yes, yes, it's funny until your dad finds it! Mwuaha! I guess they would've been pretty close! Not too good with American states XD

@Ashlyn- Thank you! I'm still just stunned by him! I usually don't have a thing for red Bettas, but boy oh boy, he sure is amazing!

@Catw0man- No problem at all! I was just worried something had happened (as I always do). So glad you got here, though! And thank you a million times over!

@Veggiegirl- I've sent in an application, and they're coming to my house sometime next week for an interview, and I'll know after 2 weeks - a month if I've been accepted into the final decision making, then know if I was chosen around December-January 

AshleyG- Aha, I totally know what you mean! I still can't believe how pretty they are!

I really don't want to clean the 30g today, even though I need to. I still have that "open wound" on my left arm, so vacuuming with the right is NOT fun. It's staring at me though, saying "Clean me, clean me!" And I'm yelling back like "Shuddup, I have too much homework!" But off I go to clean it and make is nice and sparkly!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah Vermont and New Hampshire are right next to each other ^_^ we were fairly close to the border as well at a few points :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh nice!

So Norman goes in for his... Aherm, operation (snip snip, little dude) on Thursday, and I happen to be working on Thursday and at school as well, so my mother gets the honour of dropping him off AND picking him up XD Should be a bucket of fun!

Speaking of buckets, my mum went out with a saw and came back in the house saying she had 6 pieces of driftwood for me  The pot is currently boiling, so I need to get down and supervise!


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Elsewhere said:


> Oh nice!
> 
> So Norman goes in for his... Aherm, operation (snip snip, little dude) on Thursday, and I happen to be working on Thursday and at school as well, so my mother gets the honour of dropping him off AND picking him up XD Should be a bucket of fun!
> 
> Speaking of buckets, my mum went out with a saw and came back in the house saying she had 6 pieces of driftwood for me  The pot is currently boiling, so I need to get down and supervise!


Poor Norman  

Hooray for driftwood! I can't wait to see those pieces in your tanks!


----------



## Elsewhere

Same here! IF THEY WOULD SINK! Erg! I know it's called "drift" wood for a reason, but my other one sank, so these need to too! PetSmart is having a MASSIVE plant sale (literally every plant is on sale) and I'm going on Saturday with my mum, so I'll dedicate the rest of Saturday to tearing down the sorority and setting it back up around the biggest piece in the centre :-D The second biggest will go in the 30, third and fourth in the boy's, and the final 2 into Pigg's tank!


----------



## Elsewhere

The driftwood has been soaking all last night and all of today, and still won't sink... I might just have to scrap it if it doesn't sink by Saturday. Pigg is doing really well in his 5g. Granted, he's much less active, but not lethargic. In the divided 10 he always seemed to be freaking out over Atlas and seemed constantly exhausted, but now he can just chill and cruise around the tank sticking to the bottom, his favourite area  As long as I get my daily Pigg time, I'm happy! Everyone else is doing great, and the Otos are actually eating cucumber, which is very exciting! Later tonight I'll be releasing Bloo into the sorority, now that she's had a while to get used to being near them. I'll be watching her like a hawk!


----------



## Elsewhere

So I bought fishing line at ye ole Mart, and I also got a little midget filter for Pigg's 5g  It's not the best, but I figure that he'll at least have a little action going on and some kind of current to battle, get some exercise in him. I've added the driftwood to the divided 10 by angling and squishing, and I've added it to the 30 with a lot of fishing lines. The rest is being soaked in a bucket, hopefully able to be put in soon!


----------



## Elsewhere

I. _Hate_. My English teacher. As some of you know, I get severe migraines, but I also can't look at a fast moving camera (Movies like Cloverfield, Battle Los Angeles, Paranormal Activity) without getting incredibly dizzy, a migraine AND extremely nauseous. My English teacher will be using a little friggin Elmo ON the Smart Board instead of taking a picture and using it, or ACTUALLY giving us the work for reference, and proceed to spazz it out all over the place. I have her near the end of the day, so my mum wouldn't have picked me up if I called. Yesterday I learned NOTHING because there was no way I was focusing on that, and today I almost threw up in class. I even asked her yesterday to just zoom out a little, and she's like "Well then the back of the class can't see!" And I'm like ARE YOU KIDDING ME? You're just reading it to us anyways! Oh my God I hate her. Today she was like "Are you feeling all right?" And I'm like JUST PEACHY. So I told her I can't look at that stuff and she said "Well I'm going to be doing that everyday, try to work around it." I almost left, and I would have if there wasn't a mere 10 minutes left. Sorry for the rant, this is just one of the only places TO rant anymore...

Anyways, the driftwood still won't sink, but I'm thinking with the squished in on angles pieces that I'll just leave them like that and get some cheap Anubias at PetSmart and let them grow on the driftwood. It might look cool. Pigg really hates this filter, but the old man needs to get some exercise somehow! I'm hoping he'll warm up to it. I'm only catching glimpses of Bloo in the 10g, she's zipping in and out of hiding spots so fast! Ugh, she's SO cute!


----------



## AshleyG

Im sorry your teacher sucks sometimes they just dont really care! 

I dunno how you put up with the drift wood I would of given up with it lol!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm sorry about your English teacher :-( sounds like my boss :-(


----------



## Elsewhere

I just need to get out of her class, and now I can't, which is stupid. Yeah, I'm just about ready to say "Screw it" with the driftwood XD Maybe PetSmart will have some on sale again!

Oh my GOD. This morning I thought Bloo looked weird so I cupped her, and now that I'm not rushing out the door, she is just TERRIBLE. Her fins are totally shredded and it looks like the girls tried to just rip her eye out! Oh my God, I had no idea! Right after this I'm starting her on AQ Salt and Melafix! I don't know if I'll b adding her back to the sorority after this... I may divide the 10g three ways or just find her a new home :/ Catw0man warned me she might be tricky in a sorority, but I assumed she would be the aggressor!


----------



## lilnaugrim

You really need to give them just about a week floating in the sorority. I know many people have said just a day or so floating will be fine, but I've had more troubles with that than need be. Always err on the side of caution when it comes to sororities and just go with the week introduction period, trust me, it will save your girls' lives. I hope Bloo get's better though quickly.


----------



## Elsewhere

I really wish I had known that two days ago. I've read countless times that it's okay to float them for a short time if they've been QTed, and now I feel incredibly guilty. I just got home from work, and Bloo has passed. Upon further inspection, they ripped out her intestines and her eye, along with her pectorals. God, I feel so stupid. With these other girls I'll wait a lot longer, QT them for 3 weeks instead of two. Ugh, I feel awful!


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's not your fault! As I had said before, many people say that as well and hence you were doing the right thing in reading! I know this mostly just from experience and now you do as well, unfortunately but it's all just learning experiences and now you know for the future! Sometimes it does work just to let them float for a day or so and let them in but it all depends on the sorority. If the sorority is still young and figuring out their hierarchy, yeah it's probably fine to let her in early to establish herself. But an older sorority will have more trouble letting in a new comer and that's why it's better to have them floating for a week or so which can also serve as a QT period so if you have room to float a cup in there you can use the last week of her QT period and just do it in the tank, that way she can go in after her QT is up!


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, and that definitely won't happen ever again for this sorority... Andromeda made a quick appearance today, and it looks like the extra pellets I've been dropping her have worked since she doesn't look like skin and bones anymore. When I redo the tank tomorrow she'll have to be caught, and I'll be cupping her as well, so she can get some strength back, possibly going back in later if ever.

So a filter in Pigg's tank, no matter how small, wasn't the best idea. He wouldn't come out of his little vase for the time it was in there. I'll be returning it tomorrow... He's been acting very tired lately. His tail looks incredibly heavy for him, and I think it's weighing him down. When I go up to the tank he'll be all flashy and dance and eat pellets, but otherwise he just chills at the bottom. He doesn't look sick at all, just very tired.


----------



## Tony2632

I have an idea for your driftwood. You ever try using stainless steel screws and a piece of slate to hold down your driftwood? I'm using cypress wood I got from the bayou and I've been using the same method in my tank for about 2 and a half months now and everything seems fine with it.


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks for the advice, Tony! I ended up tying it to a rock, then just sitting the rock on top of it, haha!

So everything is different, and I'm watching the girls closely. Andromeda has been cupped and I'll be observing her closely. Wilt LOVES all of the plants in his tank! Both 10 gallons are basically just plants and driftwood now, with some small exceptions. The girls have fewer hiding places, but I'll be getting more soon  It turns out a new "fish safe" thing I got for them was WREAKING and, after testing the water, SKYROCKETING the ammonia! I've cleaned and cleaned that water, and the ammonia is lucky down to .25-.5, and I'll be doing another change this evening and/or tomorrow.

So I've messed my wrist up lifting turkeys through a cash at my job. It KILLS, and I'm wearing a brace on it now. Stupid thing. Anyways, I'll update with pics in a little bit.


----------



## Tony2632

Tying it is alot easier lol I can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, I just kind of shoved a rock on top of it XD The pictures are loading into Photobucket now! Ugh, sorry for any spelling mistakes, I have a brace on my wrist and typing sucks.


----------



## Elsewhere

I HATE PetSmart. This woman that's always working and knows nothing gave me 2 Hornwarts when I specifically asked for 2 Cabomba's- that's an extra 2 bucks, PLUS needles to clean up! YIPPEE! -_- At least I got a GIANT Anubias. She thought it was a Java Fern. I was like "Well you can charge me that" and she's like "Oh, no, you're right" and I'm like mhm you have no idea. Anyshway, everyone is doing good here and yatta yatta.

Oh, I have exciting news for Christmas! For most of my life, I've always dreamed of having an old 19th century type-writer, and our antique shop is selling one :-D I've mentioned it to my mum and she's considering it! She also said that a 20g is totally possibly for Christmas as well! Gah! Yay!

Oh, AND! AND! (This was a pretty great day, BTW) my mum said if I either don't get picked to go on the trip or decide not to go (I still have no idea. I mean, a whole year is a long time) that this spring she and my dad will be redoing the backyard and there's room for a pond! It'll be my 16th birthday this year, and everyone I know is asking for a car, so my asking for my mum to chip in on a pond is a MUCH better deal, LOL! I really find it ridiculous that people get a car at 16. I mean, you can't even drive on your own until 17, so it seems kind of pointless to me. ANYWAYS! I never thought I would actually get a pond in my backyard, and my grandmother has previously said she would love to buy me decent breeding stock pond fish for my birthday (20 or 30 bucks each for a Shubunkin. Oi, it's steep!) so if this ever did happen it would be fabulous! In case you couldn't tell, I am a planner and a researcher. I have the desire to know every possible outcome for ANYTHING that can happen, even if it's a slight chance. So that's why I'm so excited about this!

So after this really long post, I would like to just put in that I LOVE Halloween City. It's a store that's only around at Halloween, and it's AMAZING! We spent like a hundred bucks there on coffins and gags and stickers and costumes. I got some AWESOME gore prosthetic eye covers and slit throat things, so I'm super excited for Halloween this year!

So, as promised, here are the pictures!

Sorority:

























Divided 10:

































30g:

















A bridge in the next town over:

























Sunset shots:

















Playing basketball:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually, we can drive when we're 16 if we have our permit ^_^ lol, but gratz on the possible pond and 20 and typewriter! Totally awesome! Great pictures too ^_^ I love the one where the camera is on the road looking out, very beautiful.


----------



## Elsewhere

Well then my mother has been lying to me >.> Probably for the best, considering I nearly took out an apple tree during lessons with my dad XD Yes, very exciting! Now that I have a legit job it will be much easier to do projects and such. Thank you! I too enjoyed the road one... I really wish we would move, I'm running out of angles to take the same sunset with every night


----------



## Elsewhere

Happy Thankgiving! It's almost Halloween! YAAAY! I've asked for the night off of work, I LOVE Halloween! Oh, and my mum has pretty much given away my Christmas present thus far. She's like "How would you divide a 30 gallon?" and I told her and she's like "M...Hmm..." So she's probably thinking of getting me a 30g instead of a 20 :-D I would have the center be the girls, maybe 15 or 20 gallons, depending on which Bettas go in... Then one boy on each end and possibly two on one. I may just keep Pigg in his 5g, he just seems to love it much more than being divided 

Oh, and we've been discussing a pond more seriously. Probably 4.5 feet deep to be sure it doesn't freeze all the way down, and 300-450 gallons inside. It actually wouldn't be that big or expensive. I would want to keep 2-4 male Shubunkin goldfish, and ask my aunt if I can have Hannibal back. I probably won't get him, but it's worth a try- I really miss him, he was pretty great.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Woohoo! Happy Thanksgiving to you guys! I can't wait for our Thanksgiving but that's another month and a week or so away! Love me some turkey and mashed potatoes though ^_^ 

I'm so happy things are working a little better and that your mom is considering that for you! My mom asks what I want for Christmas and I go "Fish stuff" and she just gives me this look like, "really?" and rolls her eyes and asks what I really want for Christmas lol. I don't mind though since I really don't need any more tanks anyway 

I hope you can really get that pond up and running! That will be too awesome! I always think ponds are great for everyone though, not just the person taking care of it, same goes for fish tanks honestly!


----------



## Elsewhere

Pretty much what my mum does, LOL! It doesn't really matter which size to me, just that she's actually on board! And that I don't have to pay for it ;-) I was going to save up and get one anyways, so this just makes it a little easier! I'm thinking of going with a NPT for this one, with sand *GASP!* Even though I hate sand, I think it would be really pretty, and if I cycle it first WC would be much easier  Whenever someone asks what I want for any holiday I just kind of give them a look and they go "Oh, right, crazy fish lady, gotcha". 

Me too! I totally agree with you. My mum is actually excited about it. I don't think I've sucked her into fish yet, but I do think she's getting there. She mostly just wants a really pretty yard decoration that I take care of- plus, we have a deal. I'm only letting her cut out Maple tree down if I get to put a pond in where it used to be. I really love that tree, but I do agree that it's rather annoying. It almost knocks our fence down, the roots are just everywhere, the leaves are pain in the behind in our little backyard and pool, and the branches are too wild to be tamed. But I do love the tree, and so long as the pond goes there and my mum plants another 15 trees (which she is, evergreens. Our neighbours smoke and I can't even keep my window open anymore because of it *eye roll*. She thinks they would help filter it), then I think we're good.

The Walking Dead started tonight! I actually wasn't super impressed by it- I've been calling this for years. My theory with zombies is the plague. The plague was first carried by tics on rats, which bit people and caused the plague. After 10 years, it became airborn. Now, while they did that in past seasons with the whole "if you die you become a zombie" thing, they have yet to incorporate an airborn disease that is passed on by breathing or touch, like the flu or common cold. I don't want to give spoilers, but they seem to be hinting at a new way of passing the disease by being around zombies too much. It could be as simple as low immune systems, but I like that they're doing that in the show (or might be, won't know til next week) and are looking at it more scientifically than many others do.

And back from scientific Elsewhere now. I have a lot of time on my hands to plan out a zombie apocalypse >.> So my family is partially German (I'm 1/8 on my dad's side) and my parents LOVE Oktoberfest. So this year my mum decided that we wouldn't have a Thanksgiving meal with our main family (my mum, dad, brother and I) but that we would have a little Oktoberfest with some Schnitzel and garlic mashed potatoes and cabbage and other things. Oh my, that was AWESOME! And tomorrow I get the day off work to go to my aunt's Thanksgiving dinner! Yay!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah I don't watch Walking Dead but all my friends do and pretty much tell me everything that happens lol so I don't mind ^_^ I have other shows that I want to watch anyway 

Aww Maples are my favorite! We have a Japanese Red Maple in our front yard that we got when I was only a baby and it's grow up with me ever since ^_^ Of course, it's about three times the height of me now lol but hey, it's still my tree! Unfortunately our blizzard this past January split the tree in half and broke off the left piece of it if you're looking at it from the house. I made a joke about it "well it ain't _half_ bad now" lol we giggled about it. But it's still healthy surprisingly and doing well. So anyway, yeah, I know how you feel about your Maple tree as well. But the pond idea just sounds fantastic!


----------



## Elsewhere

That's how I got into the show LOL!

Yeah, it isn't my tree, but I do love all of the trees on my property. My tree is Ralph, I rescued it from my grandmother's. It's a Katelpa and it's almost taller than me now! So proud! *Sniffle* I would also just love a pond because my house is SWARMING with mosquitoes, and I've read that Goldfish just love 'em! So hopefully if they were to lay eggs in my pond, the Goldfish would clear that right up!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah I can tell you that ponds don't make a difference with mosquito levels :-/ we have a big pond, well it's like 30-40 feet across and 15 deep in the middle in the rainy season, right now it's probably only 10. Anyway we've got a lot of common goldfish in there and we still get LOTS of mosquito's :-(

Yeah the Maple isn't exactly my tree, it's just a tree that we got when I was very young  my tree is a little Spruce tree I got in the fifth grade and planted, it's taller than me as well :-D our little tree's would get along fantastically! lol I love Catalpa tree's though! We have one up at my grandfather's old farm house up the road and we love getting the beanstalks off of it and throwing them at each other or just being all around destructive lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Shhh. Sh. SHHHHHH! My mum doesn't know that! XD Yeah, I can't wait until it matures enough for beans :-D

So I've rearranged the 30g again. I put the small driftwood into Pigg's 5g, and moved the plants to the sides for the Barbs to have more swimming room. I'm trying to convince my mum to spill the beans about Christmas, LOL!


----------



## Elsewhere

AND THAT'S WHY EVERYTHING, EVERY LAST LITTLE THING, MUST GOOOOOOOOO! ACCORDING TO PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN! I really love Tim Burton movies! Watching Corpse Bride right now! 

Aside from that, I've been researching the crap out of NPT, and it totally seems possible. At my aunt's house tonight I picked up some duckweed, hyacinth and lily pads. They look lovely! Sadly they also came with a lot of pond snails, but hopefully I can just squish them out of the tank


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Aaaaaahhhhh! We're watching corpse bride too! Before we moved, my son had a Nightmare Before Christmas themed nursery.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh that is AMAZING! I LOVE Nightmare Before Christmas!


----------



## Tony2632

Very nice looking tanks, I love the pictures. Haha, I can see tthat your drift wood's tied down, it looks very natural.


----------



## Tony2632

Are you up rooting that maple tree? If you are, I'd try to get some nice pieces of roots from it for aquariums. But of course you'll have to clean it and boil it.


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, that's the plan, but I'm not sure if I feel like doing the boiling all over again XD

So I get home from school today and look in the tank, say hi to the fish. Little Anem is greeting me like always. Then she moves to the back of the tank, and he cup has sunken into tank itself. The girls are always jumping around like crazy, so I was wondering if it would happen. At least she was almost done her QT period, and so far so good with the girls! Artemis is her little body guard!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah I had that happen a few times too >.< only thing bad about those cups! Otherwise they're fantastic lol I'm glad she's well!


----------



## Elsewhere

Yep, all fishies are good. I'm not, though. Stupid wrist has me being sent to the doctor ASAP, and I have too much homework and tests and STRESS ISH NESS. I need to go in a hole and not come out for a month.


----------



## Elsewhere

6:44 is too early in the morning to wake up every day. But hey- at least the fish are fed and stuff. So I get up and feed them, in my zombie-like state, when Hera scares the crap out of me and jumps a clear inch into the air and snatches a pellet from my finger, landing sideways in top of Andromeda's cup and managing to fall into the hole, when Aether promptly joins her inside. Luckily no one was hurt during this, and the two hole jumpers are back in the tank. They must have been having secret lessons from Jumper >.> There's 10 minutes of my morning I won't have back XD 

The lilypad has died, but holy crap has the duckweed grown. The roots are super long (which everyone, especially the Otos, ADORE) and the hyacinth is doing really well. I might have to do some trimming already! I need to rearrange Pigg's tank, though, the hyacinth is really choking out some of the other plants. Anyways, I need to get going to school- I still have studying to do for that history test.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lmao....6:44....I get up at 6 regularly with 5:30 on every other day to shower XD


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh God I would just die XD So nothing fish related has really been happening, so I'll give you fine people an update on my life  This morning I smoked my head off of my car door, and soon after I couldn't remember things and began to get foggy and dizzy, so I called home. My mum calls the doctor and we get in around 3, and mum says she thinks I have a concussion. NOPE. Just a migraine ora, a silent migraine. I luckily didn't get a blaring headache, but GUESS WHAT? The doctor checked out my wrist while I was in. TENDONITIS. In the same wrist I had Shingles in 2 years ago. YAY! I LOVE THIS WRIST!

In other news, I'm not very artistic, but I LOVE to sculpt and mold things out of clay. I always do it with modelling clay, which can easily be squished, and lately it's just been ticking me off that when I give it to people as gifts (I ask them for holidays or birthdays if they have preferences- I do people and animals, so they usually like it and I'm usually poor XD) they would often times drop them or accidentally squish them. So we went to Michael's (which gets the same reaction as PetSmart from me) and I picked up some wet clay. Omahgawd, I LOVE wet clay. It took me a couple of days, but I molded a REALLY nice dragon head (one of my specialties) and waited for it to dry and become solid. It took about 2 days, and so last night I bought some acrylic paint, and about an hour ago I began to paint it. Yeah. The horns broke off. I was so mad. I just ran downstairs and started yelling "Where's the spray bottle?! I left it _right there_!" and now it's gone, so I decided to just wing it. With most of the head painted black (eyes being added one after the weekend) I soaked the top of the head and the horns in water and reattached them as best as I could. Well, now I've wasted a half a bottle of black acrylic paint, ruined a white paintbrush for nothing, covered my hands in staining brown clay, and have to wait another 48 hours for drying before I repaint. THIS IS JUST GREAT!

It's been a crappy day for me, and now my head is starting to hurt from smelling Sharpies for 2 hours, since my mum and I were making posters for our yard sale tomorrow. I'm off to sit and watch clay dry, but I'll probably take some fishy pictures tonight and update them on here :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

AHAHA! THE HORNS HAVE DRIED EARLY! (Gets ready to paint the face)

In other news, I'm pretty adamant on a NPT for the next tank. I'm not sure where to find the substrate, whether it be from PetSmart or dirt from the hardware store, but I would probably just use pool sand, which is super cheap around here. No news on my Maple tree or the pond yet, but holy crap is this Duckweed growing!


----------



## Elsewhere

*Cries* I took my tensor bandage off and leaned on my desk by accident. Allow me to go and scream into a corner.

In other news, we had a yard sale today, and split the money 3 ways (between my brother and I, and my mum and dad shared a bit) and I got 150 bucks! WOOT WOOT! I'm also babysitting tonight, so I'll be saving all of this in my teddy bear jar head so I can try and get that pond next spring! Also, I sold 2 of the biggest Swords today and the tank has really opened up. I'll be rearranging the plants again tomorrow to get them into the perfect spots! Oh, and I let Andromeda and Orchid go. They're both doing well right now :-D The Barbs are really loving the open space of the tank now.


----------



## dramaqueen

I hit my head on a car door last year and I saw stars. I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks DramaQueen. My head is much better, but my wrist is still torture. I've done all of my WC today except for the 30g- my wrist hurts so much I can't even get the hood off of it, and need to wait for my dad to get up to help me -_- I also have to work for nearly 6 hours today. As a cashier. Bagging. For six. Hours.

In other news, I've been on Aquadvisor, looking up bottomfeeders for the 30g I'll most likely be getting for Christmas (my mum is pretty terrible at keeping secrets) and this is what it said when I put a 30g with my girls and boys (I can't say divided on there) :

_Note: Bristlenose Pleco needs driftwood.
Note: Betta [Female] can still become aggressive even if she doesn't show aggression right away. Not recommended to be mixed with peaceful community species. Also, they may jump - lids are recommended.
Warning: Betta [Female] is not recommended to be with Betta [Male] due to high male aggression.
Note: Betta [Male] may jump - lids are recommended. They can become stressful under presence of too many shoaling species. Try to keep under 1 shoal if the tank is small. Individual bettas may exhibit varying degrees of aggression and care should be taken that exceptionally aggressive/territorial fish be separated from a community before any damage may occur.
Warning: Betta [Male] needs to be kept alone.
Warning: Betta [Male] is not recommended to be with Bristlenose Pleco - further research is highly recommended.
Warning: Betta [Male] is not recommended to be with Betta [Female] - further research is highly recommended.
_
I was super impressed by this, that they had so many Betta suggestions. I'll probably put it with Soleil and them if I do end up getting a Bristlenose, and put the Otos in the new 30. But it's pretty far away.


----------



## dramaqueen

Are you wearing a brace on your wrist? I had to wear one when I had tendonitis (DeQuervains disease) in both my wrists.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Elsewhere, you can have the BN Pleco in with girls or boy's. They're pretty passive if you feed them veggies enough, like once or twice a week depending on the algae and stuff. I used cucumbers on mine since it was the easiest to slice up, she at the entire piece within two days, crazy!


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, I also have Tendonitis and a brace. It really kills. They made me leave work early because I was about to scream and cry. Some guy brought up a turkey and I was like "Why. WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!"

Anyways, WE HAVE BABY SNAILS! EEK! My friend's mum will take the majority, she LOVES snails, and the rest will probably stay with me, since I've only seen around 15. Oh, and ONE shrimp is still alive! It's hiding out wherever it can. I need to go, but will take some pics when it's dark :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Well it's been a little while. Not much to update on, tanks need cleaning and I need to finish cleaning my room. Everyone is doing great, and the pond plants are growing like nuts. I need to clean out my filters, they're getting all clogged again. I'll update with more later!


----------



## Elsewhere

Guess who's sick AGAIN? I hate this grocery store job, keeps getting me sick. I feel like puking everywhere and I'm crazy dizzy.

Aside from that awfulness, my mum has given me my Christmas present early! Yaaaay! It's from my aunts ex-husband (awkward, but hey, still a tank!) and it's a 27g Otcagonal tank. He used it for saltwater, so extra cleaning is in order. I'll probably work on it bit by bit this week and do all of the fishy stuff in two or three weeks, when I get my next paycheck. My plan:

Divide the 30g by 5g, 20g, 5g. 
Put Wilt and Atlas in 5g parts, girls in the 20.
Keep Colosseum decoration in the center on the 30g, move Swords over to the 27g.
Move driftwood to the 27g.
Put Soleil et les Nuages in the 27g, but keep the Otos in the 20g part of the 30. I might get a couple more Otos for their little group.
Get and QT a BN Pleco and put him in the 27g (which will be a fabulous NPT)
Have everyone be happy!

I saved six little snail midgets from the 30 today and put them in with grumpy ole Atlas, who loves his snails. They'll grow out there before going to new homes  Pigg will just stay in his 5g during all of this, and I definitely won't be making the 30g a NPT. While I would LOVE to, it will just be so much work and I don't know if I can give myself the time to do it. But the 27g will be, and hopefully it'll be fabulous! I'll mostly have plants that are thriving without a NPT anyways in the 30g.

I do have some questions about NPTs, though- I want to use a substrate and a sand topping. Where can I get those really cheap? What kind should I get for both? Also, how do I siphon the sand?


----------



## lilnaugrim

If you want to do something easier, use Eco-Complete or some substrate like that. It's still considered NPT just you don't have to worry about layer's and stuff. But I don't know what brands of stuff you've got up there but I believe you still have Miracle Gro. You should get Miracle Gro Orangics Pro Choice Mix, that one you barely have to sift or anything. Basically you take out some big chunks and it goes straight into the tank, I'd use just about 1.5 inches of that and with a 1 inch sand cap on top and that will be good, or you can use 2:1 and that should be okay as well.


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks Lil! I'll let my mum know- she's the gardener around here! So I've been using Aqadvisor to try and decide what to use with the stocking options, and I think I'll put everyone in the 30g into the 28g (measured it, and it came out to 28 :-D ) and then divide up the 30, and put a BN Pleco with the girls. Aqadvisor said I would be 80% stocked. I would need to get a new and better filter (There's an Aquaclear inside the tank we got, but it's pretty gross looking, so we'll see) and hopefully that would be all. With the 28g, I'll be using both the heaters from my 10g tanks and the filters from the 30g. I'll also be putting the Colosseum in there and a smaller piece of driftwood.


----------



## Elsewhere

So today I went out to a garden center with my grandma, and we got some organic potting mix made by the owner :-D I brought it home and sifted it out, getting most of the big chunks of things in it. It's currently soaking in a bucket, because the guy said that would get rid of all of the salt he added in (Don't know if I believe him, but it was worth a shot). I found out today that I love mud >.> I was sitting in the bathroom playing with it for like 10 minutes. As soon as I get the 28g all ready, I'll be putt the dirt in and getting some sand to top it with!

Question- how do I get the sand ready for the tank? Like, to make sure that it doesn't go all spazzy and all over the place?


----------



## lilnaugrim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-XB0bwtZh8

I made a funnel out of paper and duct tape and used that to pour the sand into it and then you submerge it and the video explains the rest  you'll still get some particles floating but it's super easy and just take out the bottle with the dirty water/sand and I just dump it outside/down a drain.


----------



## Elsewhere

Awesome, thanks! Does this work when I first submerge the sand? Do I need to do anything to the sand when I first put it in, like swish it in a bucket or something?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nope, I use a small cup. Scoop from bag straight to funnel into soda bottle of any size, I find the regular 20 oz. ones work best. Then fill bottle 3/4 with sand, dry sand and then submerge in the tank; video shows from there. So there's no prepping, just into the tank it goes.


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks, Lil! I got the dirt all sorted out, and will be bringing the tank in for cleaning soon. Someone is buying some coral that was given to me with the tank, so there's an extra 20 bucks! I now have 50 to spend on what I want! Yay! I'm thinking I'll save that for the sand and some more plants, along with a BN Pleco.


----------



## Elsewhere

HAPPY HALLOWEEN! OMAGAWD I LOVE HALLOWEEN! I got a boat load of candy :-D

In other news, I've finally brought that fish tank inside and it is NASTY. I'll need to do some serious scrubbing tomorrow! It has dead bugs in it too, so gloves it is! Mum and I may go to PetSmart tomorrow for some dividers (I'm really sick of making them, and she's buying as a part of the Christmas gift) and some plants. But we could end up at Wal-Mart instead for sand, since PetSmart is such a far drive for us. It's coming together fairly well at this point, though!


----------



## Elsewhere

Hello all. Things are going good, and later tonight I'll be buying sand and dividers, along with scrubbing down the tank  I've thus far saved 15 baby snails from the 30g, and they're in the 10 until Soleil is out, then they'll be back in the 30 with everyone else! I can't seem to type right now, so I'll update with more later!


----------



## Elsewhere

I am so tired. We drove around to pet stores for forfreakingever, and NO ONE sells sand. NO ONE. NOT EVEN WAL-MART. And dividers are like 35 bucks! I can't make them, though, since I'm lazy and I'm just too tired all around, so my mum said as a part of my X-Mas gift she would buy them ^.^

There's this store that used to be near PetSmart, and it was SUPER sketchy and the guy had just disgusting fish tanks and all used products. I don't care about a used fish tank, but used anti-fungal meds are taking it too far. He has just awful customer service and never gives you straight answers. Anyways, he moved his store, and we got there at 8:11. It closed at 8. I went up and tapped on the door, and he kept looking at me and wouldn't open it. I COULD SEE THE SAND FROM THE DOOR. I WAS LIKE, MR DUDE OPEN AND I WILL GIVE YOU MONEY! But NOOOOOOOO be a jerkwad! Erg, I was so mad. I got in the car and was like "JUST DRIVE MOM, DRIVE" and she said we could go tomorrow after my shift.

SPEAKING OF WORK. I hate it. So much. You're not supposed to despise your job this much, honestly. I work nearly 5 hours tomorrow (but not 5 hours, oh how DARE she get a meal break! No, let's make it 4 hours and 45 minutes!) and then 7 and a half hours on Sunday. I haven't worked all week! I mean, you can't space it out a little? Seriously, I would've rather worked after school! And then on Tuesday, I get the closing shift. GOODIE! THE CLOSING SHIFT WHERE THE SAME OLD DUDE COMES IN AT 8:55 AND TAKES HALF AN HOUR TO BUY ICE CREAM! EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.

Sorry about the rants. I'm exhausted from school and unit tests and sugar highs, and I just wanna lay down and eat olives and watch horror movies. 

Oh, and by the by, I didn't win that year exchange thing. I lost to some other randoms, but I'm glad I did, since I was still really on the fence about it. At least now I can officially start planning my pond! MWUAHAHA!


----------



## Elsewhere

KASS NEEDS HELP. ANYONE who reads this, PLEASE go to this link!!!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=3326898#post3326898


----------



## Elsewhere

I decided that euthanasia was Kassiandra's best option. She passed at 9:48am today, just before I left for work. She went peacefully and is no longer in pain. She'll be missed dearly.


----------



## Chachi

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm sorry about Kass :-( geeze, all of our sororities are just kind of going kaput..huh? :-/


----------



## Elsewhere

Sadly :-( I only have 6 girls left now, and they'll be going into the divided 30 hopefully tomorrow. I don't know if I'll get anymore girls to keep this going, but for now everyone is healthy and happy. I think Kass just came to me with too poor an immune system to handle sorority stress. Soon I'll be emptying and cleaning the 28 hex, finally, and filling it with the dirt. NO ONE SELLS SAND. So I instead caved and bought really fine and small gravel, kind of like tiny little chip things. I'm really hoping it'll work out. I got Plexiglas dividers, precut in the exact size, from a pet store. I was super impressed with the fact that they had them! Anyways, I need to head off to start cleaning.


----------



## Elsewhere

I finished cleaning the tank! It's sitting in my room as I type. This is going to be so difficult, and we'll be hopefully doing the ole switcheroo tomorrow morning, in an hour and a half. I have the tank a bit from the 2 10's, and I'll be filling it up with water and decorations and plants, then adding the 30 residents. Then I'll put the Plexiglas in the 30, then take all of the fish out of the 10's, then the plants, and add the plants to the 30, then add the fish. THEN I need to empty the 10's, move them from the room, get the dressers out, add in a new dresser, move the hex full of water and fish, and then go and die. In an hour and a half. I really don't know if we'll make it. We may need to get started and then finish the rest after I'm done work.

Here are some pics!

Just removed the sand:

























Guess who wanted to help?

















In my room:









Dirt layer:

















Gravel on top:









Sorority:









Divided 10:









5g:









30g:









Oh, and guess what? NO ONE sells BN Plecos. I had called everywhere in the area except for PetSmart, as I really don't want PetSmart fish. So I call them up, and they're the only people within 2 hours that sell BN Plecos! They're having a sale this weekend, but I don't have the room to QT it for 2-3 weeks right now. Hopefully next weekend I can get one, or maybe go to Big Al's to get one


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I used gravel in Rembrandt's 3 and it totally works fine! Dirt usually settles to the bottom after a little while anyway, as long as there is _some_ layer on top, it's fine ^_^ The only thing is that I couldn't get cories if I wanted to, not that I would with a 3 but still. I mean I could, but I wouldn't want to hurt their barbels!

And damn, wish I could send you fish, we even have baby BN Pleco's! My LFS has nearly four in every tank and they have LOTS of tanks! They also have a tank full of baby BN's and baby Panda Gara's! So CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elsewhere

ERMAGERD SNEAK THEM INTO CANADA! LOL. I wish that ANYONE but PetSmart had them :/ Last night I filled the 28 with water, and today I'll be tearing down the 10's and getting the 28 heated, hopefully before work, then quickly assembling the 30 and getting all the fish set up!


----------



## Elsewhere

I HATE THE STUPID FISH STORE GUY. He lied before and he's lied again! He told me the dividers would perfectly fit a 30g, and they were WAY too tall and now can only go in slanted! Why can't anyone ever tell the truth anymore? I mean, COME ON DUDE!


----------



## Elsewhere

My neighbours are the BEST! One of them saw my mum attempting to score and snap the Plexiglas, then offered to cut it and did so in like five minutes! He's so amazing! Neither of the Plexiglas pieces fit right width wise, one is a little too thin and the other much too thick and slanted, but now the lid goes over top! My wrist is just dreadful once again. This morning it was severely swollen and throbbing like crazy. I can't work tomorrow, since I don't want to further injure it. I work 12.5 hours this weekend, which is what murdered my wrist. God, I hate it.

Anyways, the boys are in the 30, and soon the girls will be too. I'm selling one 10 and keeping the other for QT and sick fish. Also because you never know ;-) Yesterday I left the lid off of the 30, and when I got home and put it back on, ONE OF THE EGG CLUTCHES HATCHED ON MY FLOOR. I quickly scooped the babies up and tossed them in the tank. I figured they were all dead, but they fell on the driftwood and this morning they were gone :-D I would have figured they were eaten, but there are no fish in the tank!

So sometime soon I'll be getting the BNP, which I'm very excited about. I also discovered in moving the fish that one Oto died, which I'm okay with. I mean, for the amount of time I had them and how sensitive Otos are, this is pretty good that I only lost one. I'm thinking that when I get the BNP I'll be getting another 1-3 Otos, keeping it between 4 and 6. 

The light on the top of the 28 hex is broken. Not the bulb, but the entire fixture. The button is rusted stuck (we've tried everything) and the wiring is all screwy. We're trying to find something either at PetSmart or on Amazon, and I'll be making a thread about it soon in the Planted Tanks area 

I'll be taking tank pics soon!


----------



## Elsewhere

PetSmart didn't have any Otos with them, but they did have one itty bitty little BNP left! GAHHHH! I don't know if it's a boy or a girl, but I'm naming it Linus. He is SO CUTE. My mum is like "I can't even see him" but I'm like "NO HE IS ADORABLE!" I also finally got root tabs, and will add them tomorrow after school. As soon as my mum gets back we're moving my room around. Oh, I also got plants! I got 5 (supposed to be 3, but they owe me after the Hornwart incident >.>) Jungle Valisneria. I think it's half Jungle and half Corkscrew, but they're the same price, so it doesn't really matter- I like both.

Moving my room! I'm moving 2 dressers out and one big dresser in. The hex will go in one corner with the dresser beside it and Linus's 10g QT on top, along with a VHS player. My book shelf will fit in somewhere  I need a fish room!

I'll be spamming with pics soon!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Congrats on the Bristlenose! They're so cute! You can't actually sex them until they're about 3-4 inches long I believe. The males will grow the bristles on his nose while the female will have a few but they'll stay very short!


----------



## Elsewhere

Please go to this thread to help Wilt!!!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=3351705#post3351705


----------



## Elsewhere

RIP to my little Wilt man. He was so good to me, always flaring and nibbling my fingers. He was my first HMPK male and I loved him so much. Hopefully he meets up with Gabe and Boreas and they all hang out together, fighting over Kass, Aphrodite, Bloo, Andromeda, Athena, Pandora, Gaia, Hestia, Themis, and all of the other fish I have lost.


----------



## Elsewhere

Some pictures from yesterday and earlier this evening.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Baby Pleco!!!! So adorbs!  Your tanks look great!


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks, Lil! Linus seems bigger even today  It could just be that he's not clamped up anymore and it enjoying the tank though  

Since Wilt died, I'll now have 25 gallons for the girls and Linus and Atlas will get his 5. I don't think Atlas needs anymore room, he's getting older and doesn't show off like he used to. I was thinking, perhaps a small school of something might do well. I love the look of schools in tanks, but I don't know what would be appropriate. Perhaps Glowlight Tetras or some kind of small Barb? It's just a thought that had crossed my mind when I first divided the tank, and I got Linus for the 20 gallon part, but even with him I was still only at 80% and now with the extra 5g... I don't know. My mum will of course want to kill me, but it could work. I don't know, I'm just going on at this point.


----------



## Elsewhere

I just checked it out on Aqadvisor, and with 8 Glowlight Tetras I would be at 98% stocking. Not the best, but with all of my plants and with so much filtration, I think it would be okay. I wouldn't go for it for a while now, probably not until the New Year, but it's just a thought.


----------



## Elsewhere

Everyone is doing good today... So much for burying the fish. It has been raining since Sunday here :/ This morning I had a heart attack when I saw Aether chilling on the bottom looking very sick and Atlas with nearly no colour. But as soon as the pellets went in, both were up and colourful and happy. Fish do really weird things in their sleep! Atlas hasn't done that in a little while, but isn't uncommon for him. And Aether is just weird in general XD I'll be moving Atlas soon and rearranging all the plants. Hopefully I'll have more pics tonight


----------



## Quinn

So sorry about Wilt :'(
Linus is adorbs though!


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks, Quinn. I'll be going out to bury him and Kass in a minute.

I got more girls today!!! Pics soon, they're so tiny and cute! I got three- white, purple and blue. The white is Madame Foster (just Madame as a nickname), the purple is Lilac and the blue is Coco. I don't think I've ever owned girls this small- they're smaller than Anem when she arrived, and that's saying something! I don't think they're babies, and they're all girls as far as I can tell, and hopefully I'll be getting some more tonight from a different pet shop :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

These new girls are too sassy! They're just flaring up a storm and keep trying to beat the crap out of anyone who comes near their cups! Hopefully they take the hint and stop being so dominant by the time they go in. They'll certainly get in some trouble! Hera has her work cut out for her- she's the most gentle Betta I've ever met, and always sticks with the newbies until they can fend for themselves. Hopefully she can handle 3-6 at a time! I'll need to QT them for quite a while, though, since they seem small enough that they could fit into the holes in Atlas's divider :/

In other news, my brother is at the theatre and I'm enjoying some time without video games blasting from the other room, eating my delicious noodles and watching the fish. Soon a horror movie marathon, and the night will be perfect!


----------



## Elsewhere

So I went out and got more fish... I came back with Leuvin (pronounced Loo-Vin) AND an unnamed DT boy! I am so excited about him, he is just GORGEOUS! I couldn't resist him! Guess what? Coco got out last night. And about an hour ago, so did Madame! Erg, at least they aren't hurt, and if they're carrying some kind of disease, it's too late now :/ I tried catching them, but they're just too fast. I'll be moving the new male from a floating cup to Linus's QT, just in case his cup spills too. The snails are doing it, climbing up the side and tipping them over. I can't risk it with a male.

Before I upload my pics, I have some bad news. I found Aether's skeleton today. She had been pushing everyone around lately, and I guess they just had enough of it. My poor little marble. She'll be missed dearly. I didn't bury her, as there wasn't much to bury and it's still raining. I still haven't gotten Wilt and Kass out there yet.

Here are some pics, though! I'll point out the newbs.

































Madame:
































Coco:
















Lilac:
























Leuvin:
































Unnamed boy:


----------



## Elsewhere

So I'm leaning towards Leonardo DaVinci for the new fish, Leo for short, but I still don't know. Here's a story for you! Last night my ear was bugging me, and I kept hearing weird noises when I touched it. This morning I randomly pulled at it, and PULLED OUT A CAT WHISKER. FREAKING NORMAN LEFT A WHISKER IN MY EAR. I go downstairs to tell my mother, and she says my brother had the same thing happen! OH MY GOD THAT CAT KILLS ME!


----------



## lilnaugrim

O.O I thought you were going to say something else and I was partly relieved when you just said cat whisker but at the same time, still kind of grossed out by that fact. I seriously, seriously HATE things in my ear or thinking about it, skeeves me out!


----------



## Elsewhere

LOL! Ears aren't that big a deal for me, but it was just weird. 

We went to Big Al's today, and my mum had to physically drag me out of the fish area. THEY HAVE SO MANY FISH. I wanted them all! But we did manage to get a new hood for the hex, and mum paid for it, since it was part of my Christmas present :-D

So now all the girls are out. All cups flipped. Erg. I'm still going to keep Leo under QT, though, just in case. Hopefully no one was sick :/


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm back. Mwuaha. I had to leave school this morning, I was super dizzy and my head hurt. I stayed for a bit, but eventually I was about to pass out so I went home and slept it off. Feeling better now, I just can't stand up or move too quickly.

So I've weaseled my way into an agreement with mum XD I'll be removing the divider from the 30 and having the whole space for Linus and the girls, then dividing the 10g 3 ways for Pigg, Atlas, and Leo (probably tomorrow night) and putting Linus in the 30g. The only reason I'm not QT-ing him is because (and I actually called to check) he came in the same shipment as all of the other girls. While mine came from 2 different pet stores, the same company ships all the fish in this area, so he would've been carrying the same kind of disease. And since thanks to the snails all of the girls are out, whatever happens happens at this point. Hopefully nothing, as nothing ever has, and Linus seems to be incredibly healthy and active this past week.

Anyways, I'm rambling. Everyone is good and Linus ate an entire cucumber in 3 days! Ah, so proud of him! The Otos have the vegetable clip now, and Thursday it'll be transferred to the snails. I REALLY need to get a second one. I have to get to my homework, so I'll update with pics tomorrow!


----------



## Elsewhere

I dislike these changes to the forum >.< I was freaking out for a while, then realized it was probably just an upgrade. Dinner! Will finish this post in a minute XD


----------



## twolovers101

The forum thing is an accident, the mods are trying to sort it out. 

I have the same issue with dizziness... I didn't go to work today and slept in because of it *sigh* I never used to have health issues... and now I feel like I'm falling apart... and I'm only 23 :/


----------



## Elsewhere

I feel ya. My health problems started at birth (not breathing and a hematoma) then took a little vaca til' I was six, then continued to now. YAY! Dizziness isn't the worst I've dealt with, but it sucks so much when it happens :/

So back to the post, now that everything in the house has settled a little.

PIGG IS HERE. FROM ENGLAND. TH STUFFY. OMAGAWD. IT IS AMAZING. HERE, HAVE THESE PICTURES!!!!!!!


























And here is Pigg, Leo and Atlas's new tank:









It's a little sparse plant-wise, but the 30g is going to need some trimming soon, so I'll slowly fill it with that. I'm also getting paid this weekend (woot!) and have a babysitting job, so while my mum is at weight watchers on Sunday I'll be buying some plants! Yay!!

Oh, and I saw Linus this morning! He was so friggin' cute, sucking all along the glass that faces my bed :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

When I say a lot of pictures, this time, I really mean a lot. Just had a major photoshoot with le fishies, and I also have some pics I want some opinions on :-D I'll post those ones first, with a little explanation.

My town has an arts council, and they have a little shop downtown (if you can call it a downtown, it's a half a street) and they said I could join the council and enter my photography to be sold. I have a few prints in mind, and I'll be showing you most of them. These were the ones I had available, the other ones are already printed and I would've needed to dig for them for a while XD

This is a daisy that I photoshopped:









This is a street in Hyde Park in Sydney in Australia, from my trip last March:









Fireworks in Rotorua, New Zealand:









The Sydney Opera House:









A Koala at a Sydney Wildlife Exhibit:









An Ostrich in a New Zealand town that had too long of a name to remember:









Cloudy day in Hawaii:









What my mum calls the "Perfect Nature Shot"









Now onto the fishy pictures! Anem didn't appear in any because she was too busy swimming in and out of the log in the back of the tank! She popped up right when they were loading, took a breath, then swam back to explore XD Silly girl!

Atlas:

















Leonardo DaVinci:

















Mr. Pigg:

















Newly scaped 10g for the boys:









27 hex:









The illusive Soleil:









The Barbs:

















One little Oto:

















30g:









View from my bed:









The Great Snail Adventure:

























Andromeda:









Coco:









Artemis:









































Madame:









Orchid:









Artemis, Hera and Leuvin:









Hera, Andromeda, Orchid and Coco:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Out of the Photo's I like the Daisy, Fireworks, and both Hawaii pictures best of all. I really think the "Perfect Nature Shot" will fare best along with the Daisy ^_^ good luck with that!


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks Lil! I got the same advice from someone in town who does a lot of photography and had their own company in it  Hopefully someone will buy them! I'll be taking them in within the next month!

Oh tank cleaning day, how I do despise you. I need to start working on that, but I'm still not feeling 100% and I just want to chill, since I'm still babysitting tonight. Ermagerd, I just want someone to magically swoop in and clean the tanks! At least I only have the 2 big ones to do. I should probably try and clean out the 5 as well, but it's not hurting anyone to have it sitting around, so there it shall stay.

I'm super excited about tomorrow morning. A whole morning of PetSmart and Big Al's! I have all the time I want this weekend since my aunt is coming down with her baby tonight, so we aren't stopping off to see them tomorrow. I have to work tomorrow at 3:15, but we usually leave at 8 and get back at 1:30, and now that we aren't going out of the way to visit, we'll probably be back anywhere from 11-12:30 :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

I only have a minute to type, but I may or may not have gotten 3 new females >.> I wasn't planning on it, but when you see pics, you'll understand! Two are twins that are pink with purple tails, and the other seems to be Madame's twin or sister! They were calling to me, I just couldn't resist. Plus, I have the room! I got some new plants too, and Leo isn't impressed. He's hiding out in the back, swimming up occasionally. He also wedges himself between one plant and the divider, silly boy. I keep trying to move him away, but it looks like the plant will need to be moved when I get back from work. Gotta go! Will update with pics later!


----------



## Elsewhere

Angry face. THE SNAILS. THE. SNAILS. I get home to find 2/3 girls cupped, the other flipped with a snail still on it. ERMAGERD. I was planning on taking them out, but I totally forgot! Ugh, I might as well just release the other two now >.< I'll leave them in for as long as their cups stay up, which probably won't be too long >.>

I apologize for no pics, but my camera seems to have disappeared. I'll find it when I'm done my essay, and probably put pics up tomorrow or Tuesday :-D They really are beautiful fish, the pink twins, I can't get over it! Oh, and I cupped Leo before I left, since he seemed to be losing a little colour. He's coloured back up and seems to be set on getting out! I'm leaving him overnight, just in case, and if he seems all good by the morning I'll let him back in. I think he may just have been sleeping


----------



## Elsewhere

*Sigh* All girls are in the tank. When I woke up this morning the cups were flipped. I've tried a couple of times to get them back to go in the cups again, but it was useless, there's so many plants all over the place.

So, um, I'm gonna maybe start raising some shrimp >.> I'll make a little NPT in the 2.5 and start planting the babies, then in a month or so when I have le money, I'll be ordering in some RCS at a LPS and buy maybe 10-15 of them, hopefully start a little farm. They sell for $4 here, so I could try and sell them for $2 to people I know in this area.

Short post today, not much to update on. I need to go and do some math now!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, saw your post on that! Good luck ^_^ should be fun :-D

I can't wait to have my Rili shrimp tank up! That will be in the divided 29 so they will have roughly 19 gallons :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks! Yeah, I think so as well! Just so long as my mum doesn't find out XD. I'm not too sure she'll care, though, since it is such a small tank. I've read that once every 2 weeks or even a month is okay with shrimp, but I've learned to not trust the Internet a long time ago. I'll probably do once a week changes on it, but sparingly, since they do have such a low bioload.

That'll be gorgeous, you'll need to take a bunch of pics!

Everyone is doing good. Soleil has ripped out the Dwarf Hairgrass, so I need to get my desk cleared off and set up that 2.5 ASAP so that I can remove the hairgrass to safety *eye roll*. I watched her do it, so now it's just floating around, since I've replanted it about 3 times.

I'm pretty excited about a possible shrimp tank. My plan would be to save up around $100 (not all for the shrimp, Christmas is coming, and since I have a job I'm expected to buy presents) and buy 10 shrimp (about $35) and go to Big Al's and get some java moss, Anubias Nana, and this other small plant that I thought was cute. Otherwise the 2.5 will just be a growout tank for the little plants, that also has a bunch of adorable shrimp! I was considering getting some shrimp food, but I hear that boiled vegetables are better for them anyways, so that would probably be my best choice. I also really need to get some more vegetable clips. I only have one right now and need it in 3 tanks at once >.<

Off to math! No, it never does end *sigh* Hopefully I'll another little Bettafish break before bed!


----------



## Elsewhere

I would like to take a moment to say rest in piece to my first ever fish tank. In the bathroom, I was cleaning my 5g out when a spider ran across it and I flipped out and dropped the tank, deeply cracking one pane of glass. There's no way that thing is being saved, so it'll go in the trash until garbage day. 

In other news, I'm testing out heaters, and hopefully within the next few days I'll have a pretty good idea as to how high and low to set it. 

The snails laid eggs. Again. I don't know how many more babies I can possibly handle, there must be at least 100 in the numerous tanks.


----------



## Elsewhere

So one kid I babysit wants some snails, and next time I go over I'll take them for him as an early Christmas present  

Hopefully I get the RCS tomorrow! I was aiming for a month, but now the tank is set up and sad looking, and I got some extra money, so why not? XD

It's finally snowing here, except now it seems like a blizzard and we might get a half foot tonight. Yep, thanks Canada, great to be here. I'm heading out now to go and see if my LPS carries shrimp food, just in case these little guys are super picky and won't eat my boiled cucumber


----------



## PetMania

my huge mystery snail laid almost 200 eggs 2 weeks ago. They are due to hatch anytime now. Hehe, I will be begging people to buy them, lol, j/k. but seriously, they breed like rabbits!


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh yeah, I have way over 200 snails right now, and the girls pick the real little ones off. Any that live will be grown to nickel size, then given away to pet stores, and one or two will stay with me, and any remaining will be sold online. They breed constantly. Separating them will do nothing- it only takes one time.


----------



## PetMania

Yep. Same with ramshorns. I had my blue pair (luck of the draw) in a container together and they already have a clutch. But, I am okay with them breeding as that means I get to sell them with some plants and other stuff. 

Dang, did you know that they can store sperm for months and that they can lay a clutch every 4-7 days??!!!??? That's just crazy. Thanks...uh one clutch is enough lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

PetMania said:


> Dang, did you know that they can store sperm for months and that they can lay a clutch every 4-7 days??!!!??? That's just crazy. Thanks...uh one clutch is enough lol


That, I did not know! interesting. Kind of like Guppies really, they can store sperm as well for multiple drops when they feel like it lol.


----------



## PetMania

Yep, that's what i don't like about them. you could still end up with 100 even if separate the males from the females...


----------



## Elsewhere

Yes, I actually _did_ know that, sadly. I didn't know when I first got Consuela, though! She's slowed down a bit, not having them like crazy anymore. Hopefully this will be it until New Year'a for these guys.

Tomorrow I'm going back to Big Al's, but I have little moneys, so I'll only get a small few shrimp and no plants. I've heard they breed like rabbits (or snails!) in the right conditions, so I should hopefully be up to 10 soon '

I've decided to name my new females Foster, Evangeline (Evvie for short) and Beatrice (B for short). I know I still haven't gotten pics up, but every time I try they won't stop squirming and I end up trashing the pics :/

Off to continue the little 2.5 scape now! Adding some hornwart and clips of Wisteria along with a see-through jar, which I was hoping I'd be able to cover in java moss, but maybe next week would be better, when I actually have money!


----------



## Elsewhere

So it looks like no shrimp tomorrow, plans fell apart. Which sucks a lot, because I had to physically drag myself out of my LPS today when I saw a stunning white HM with a smidge of blue on his fins, leading me to believe he would be a gorgeous marble. I was hoping to get shrimp tomorrow so I won't succumb to another Betta >.< Erg, why must they be so pretty? The girl at the store thinks I'm an animals hoarder, and I'm like no, I take great care of my animals and don't shove my fish into little cups everywhere just to look at them. I love my fish, and this one here just happened to give me Betta eyes XD

I'm really hoping I can hold off until next week when I can get the shrimp, because I don't _need_ another Betta. I don't. Really. Truly. I don't. Not. At. All.


----------



## Elsewhere

Pfft. Pshaw. Wut? No. Nuthin. Pfft.

His name is Milo >.> I wasn't going to look, but he just gave me the eyes! I couldn't resist after Miracle. He's a blue/black bodied CT with bright red fins. I was planning, if anything, on a rescue if there was one needed, and then BAM! Milo. The white one the other day was beautiful, just gorgeous, but Milo has been on that shelf a while now and he was just begging to come home! Instead of shrimp, Milo will inhabit the 2.5 beside me. Hopefully I'll get some pics done tonight!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh geez XD staaaaaahp! You're getting worse than me! haha

Milo sounds like my Kit-Kat girl!


----------



## Elsewhere

Ugh, I know! But this is the last possible place I can put a Betta, so he'll definitely need to be my last.

On a sad note, I think Atlas has fin rot. I thought it was tail biting, put it looks like fin rot to me. I'm going to start him on an AQ treatment, float that 0.3g Kritter Keeper in his section of the 10g. I tested the water today and everything was good (ammonia and nitrite 0, pH 7.8, nitrate 20) and I think he _was_ tail biting but it's turned into fin rot >.<

On a happier note, here are some pics! Yay!

Milo's 2.5:








He already has a little bubblenest!








Milo himself:

















































27 hex:








Soleil:









Pics of the girls. The pink ones are Evvie and B- even I can't tell them apart (then again, I'm pretty blind XD )

























10g- you can see how crappy Atlas's tail is in the pic. I've tried frequent WC this past week, but now I think it's at the point of salts :/ :









Leo:

























Pigg:

















Atlas:









I know I've said it before, but this time I think I really mean it- no more Bettas. Unless the girls begin to die off again (knock on wood) and the numbers get really low, which I really hope they won't, I won't be replacing anymore. If in a few years or even months (you never know, Atlas and Pigg are both the oldest fish I've ever had) when the 10g is empty, I think I'll put in some schooling fish and just have a little male desk buddy. I'll be heading off to school soon, and probably will only be able to take my 2.5 and maybe 10.


----------



## PetMania

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Your boys are looking a little hungry! Fatten them suckers up! lol

Yep, Milo looks exactly like Kit-Kat in boy form! lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks Pet! And I feed them like 5 Omega One pellets a day, LOL! They keep looking at me like they're starving! 

Oh that's fun, I'll have to go and look at Kit and stalk her pictures XD

Milo's nest has gotten to be quite extensive- he flares every time I put my finger on the glass! I'm so glad I got him instead of shrimp!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Kit-Kat is in my PetCo babies thread mostly.

Pssh, 5? My boys get like 10-15 through the day lol generally I only feed once but Aero's been getting 2-3 times a day with the babies since they're divided together now. But I only feed him 3-4 at that time so he doesn't get too fat!


----------



## Elsewhere

I'll go and give her a look! :-D

Really? LOL, I never thought of giving them that many! I always figured that was overfeeding them! Today was fasting day, so no one got anything, but I'm gonna sneak Milo a few since he's new. I have some more pics loading of Milo and some fin rot on Atlas. I feel so stupid- it's incredibly obvious how far gone it is. Erg!


----------



## Elsewhere

I'll go and give her a look! :-D

Really? LOL, I never thought of giving them that many! I always figured that was overfeeding them! Today was fasting day, so no one got anything, but I'm gonna sneak Milo a few since he's new. I have some more pics loading of Milo and some fin rot on Atlas. I feel so stupid- it's incredibly obvious how far gone it is. Erg!

EDIT** >.> Wassup with this double post-ery? Stupid laggy computer!


----------



## Elsewhere

Wow, they look nearly identical! 

Look at this bubble nest! *Tear* So proud! 








He's so photogenic!

















































He flares every time I touch the glass!









And now onto Atlas...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Does look like a little bit of melting going on, it's not rot but biting for sure. Do you have IAL? If so, put that in with him too. Stress coat and just change his water daily and he should be good. Don't use the salt for more than 10 day's, blah, blah, blah, you know this bit lol.

Milo is so adorable! Yeah, she has a little more purple-ish shine than him but other than, pretty identical! Also my friend Lucillia's new fish is completely identical to your boy! You can see him in "Stormborn Log's" where her journal is ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

I was thinking melting, but I've never experienced that. I assumed fin rot because I hear it comes in red, too. No, I don't any IAL, but I can ask around to some fish friends. Haha, yeah, I've heard that bit many a time! It's always good to have a recap, though. I was watching him swim, and his tail seems very rigid and like it doesn't want to move. Poor boy, it was decent yesterday, all flowing like usual.

I'll check out her journal for sure!


----------



## Elsewhere

So my brother comes in and dumps Norman on my lap, who then proceeds to slink over to Milo's tank and stare at him. Milo went nuts, flaring and showing off, and Norman kept trying to get him through the glass! Boy do I have a lot of pics XD Looks like my door will need to be kept shut from now on! I just had to delete about 100 q's from this post when Norman stomped right on my keyboard!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, when you said 'q's I thought you meant questions and then I read that Norman stepped on the keyboard and was like "oooooh! Yeah, done that before" lmao!


----------



## Elsewhere

Every time, right? XD Ugh, I should go to bed, but... But Walking Dead! But sleep. But Walking Dead! Erg. Atlas seems to be angry with me, looking away when I walk up to him. Silly boy, I'm trying to help! Appreciate my help!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, it's like holding on to your cat that's trying to get away "WHY WON'T YOU LOVE ME?!?!" haha

I should also be sleeping but I'm working in the studio. Break time at the moment hence I'm on here lol


----------



## Elsewhere

I am shocked at what happened on Family Guy last night. Ermagerd Seth MacFarlane, why?! Y U DO DIS?

Anyshway, Milo is doing great and has a HUGE bubble nest. I may have to destroy it, though, since evaporation is happening crazy fast with the light I'm using >.<

Atlas looks angry, but decent. His tail has a little more movement, and I'll be doing a 100% change later in the evening


----------



## Elsewhere

Hello, my name is Hannah ******** and I have an addiction to fish.

I may or may not be researching Kuhli Loaches >.> One fish guy I REALLY hate is selling them, and he's selling them for $5, which is pretty cheap around here. While I don't want to do business with him, I would LOVE some of these little guys, since eels are my mum's favourites and loaches are pretty darn close! According to Aqadvisor, I'm 89% stocked with 5, and 101% filter capitation. They are super cute and they'd take care of my Mystery Snail infestation! Plus, I'd give them a nice big 30 gallon, LOL! All I have to do is convince my mother, which won't be hard, since she was disappointed when she learned how big a tank I would need for an eel. 

I need to stop this. But I don't want to! It's like I said to my dad when I got Milo- would you rather me be doing drugs and going to parties and getting drunk? NO! It's just fish! And I take care of them properly! XD It'll take me a bit to save up the $40 for them, mostly because my hours have been cut back at work. Oh well, maybe a Christmas present!  I'm going to continue research on them now C:


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol. Yeah, Kuhli's are nice. Sand, they're micropredators and they like groups. That's about what I know haha

EDIT: oh yeah and I heard about Family Guy. I haven't been keeping up but I like to watch on occasion and yeah, that's so stupid! It absolutely doesn't move the story forward (not that there really is a set story) and it's not like the voice actor is leaving.....I know lots of people are mad.


----------



## Elsewhere

I've been reading like crazy about them, and am liking them more and more!

Yes, I am quite ticked off. I think they're bringing him back, and if not, the show will probably be cancelled. Brian was my favourite character, along with a lot of other people I know. I feel it needed a change, but not that kind of a change!

I have some bad news. Artemis seems to have ich. I've cupped her and am currently turning the temp to 30 Celsius slowly, so the entire tank can be heat treated, just in case. As far as I can tell she's the only one (luckily) and it may have been the other girls that brought this in, but I do doubt it was one of the new girls, since Artemis is the only one infected. Hopefully the heat treatment works, and now the loaches definitely won't be introduced for a while. I'm not sure how to QT them, though, since I've heard they're nearly impossible to catch. Plus, at this point in that tank, hardly anyone has been QT'd thanks to those friggin snails >.<

Ershnermengertarergatnermen. I showed my mum a pic of the Kuhli Loaches and she's like "You're not getting one- they look like snakes and I hate snakes." WHY? WHY DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH YOUR HATRED OF SNAKES? WHEN WILL YOU EVER SEE THEM? YOU NEVER EVEN COME IN HERE! ERMAFREAKINGERD. I don't know why she always does that. "You can't do this because I don't like *insert something related she doesn't like*." Every time!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Get a 5 gallon bucket and use that as a QT, just needs a heater run and an air stone preferably to move the water 

Yeah Brian was my favorite too, he was the anchor for the show since he was practically the only one that had any real sense of anything lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Ugh, I don't have a 5 gallon, tank or bucket >.< Um, racking my brains... The best I can really do is to remove Milo from his tank and float him with one of the boys for the treatment period, but I really don't want to do that... Erg! I have a spare 10g, but no heater, plus it's pretty gross. I don't want to keep her in there, but I don't have anything but a cup! ERG!


----------



## rsskylight04

*thanks*

Thans for posting pics, very nice! Kuhlis are my fav fish. Also if you really do have a fish addiction, please post on the thread "is fishkeeping a disease", maybe well start a support group for people like us!
Ps. Get a 5 gallon bucket from lowes/home depot for under 5$. Small heaters are cheap too. Good luck with your fish.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Any bucket would work really since they won't be in there long, just really need a heater. 

And that post from rsskylight is sort of...odd lol. I don't want a support group, I just want to keep buying fish XD


----------



## Elsewhere

I just don't have the heater, is my issue... After some evaluating, it looks like Andromeda has some white spots too >.< I'm considering moving as many snails as possible, taking out the filter cartridge, and treating the whole tank with AQ salt and heat. I don't know how good of a plan this is, which is why I'm posting here first. I'd probably end up doing a near 100% change at the end of all of this. What do you think?


----------



## lilnaugrim

AQ salt would be okay but really just heat would be the best thing with daily water changes. Just keep everyone in the tank and treat like that. If it's not gone by two weeks then you can use the salt.


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks so much. You really are my hero, Lil XD I don't know how many mistakes I would've made by now if it wasn't for you!


----------



## lilnaugrim

^_^ OMG, I can't keep up with Mo's thread lol. It's mostly just us talking rather than Mo doing a journal XD and np


----------



## Elsewhere

I know! I'm just like "Calm down, guyz, I can only read so much!" XD It really is an interesting read, though, if I can make the time!

Ugh, I need to go and get my eyes checked out >.< I'm having issues with one of them being really fuzzy, like there's a film over it, and it's not dust motes or my glasses being dirty. I also can't read things very well anymore. Hopefully I'm not legit going blind >.> How much would that suck? 

Artemis seems really pissed at me, just sitting and giving me her glare eyes. she's like "I MIGHT BE TROPICAL, BUT I LIKE IT AT 80, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!" She's finally not clamped, though, and swimming around more freely. 

For some reason my plants seem to be thinning out.. They're getting taller, not fatter! I need to do some serious trimming up in here, probably on Wednesday, though.

Tomorrow I work for 4 hours and 45 minutes. 3:45-8:30. I don't get a dinner break unless I work for 5 hours. I'm so freaking mad! It's like, really, 15 minutes is THAT big a deal? I'm gonna be super hungry and grouchy over 15 friggin minutes?! Erg, I wish hours weren't being cut back! I get like 8 hours a week! 

ANYWAY, I need to head in soon, but I'm not feeling tired at all. Perhaps some milk will fix this! Ignore my ramblings!


----------



## Elsewhere

Heading out to work soon. The computer's being weird again >.< Everyone looks good- Artemis has a few less white spots than yesterday, but will only swim up for a second before disappearing to her favourite plant. Milo is in love with my finger. He looks all sad until I place it on his tank glass, then flares up and works on his MASSIVE bubble nest all proud and manly.

Atlas looks so much better. Some of the gross finnage is falling off and the red has receded a little. He's swimming around more and his tail seems a little easier to use. Hopefully he'll be all better soon!


----------



## Elsewhere

I have some pretty bad news about Artemis. While the white spots are receding a little, I noticed her chilling by the bottom and having difficulty breathing, so I scooped her up. She's currently in a cup that was treated with AQ salt that has very little wat in it so she can breath without trouble. I inspected her body further, and it's bad. The girls have always been vicious towards the ill and weak, and it's certainly showing. They've just torn her underbelly up. As far as I can tell, it's (luckily) just a flesh wound and there aren't any organs hanging out. I don't know how much more I can deal with sorority life. I love all of my girls, but I'm beginning to think that they may need to be rehomed. I can't deal with the sorority stress anymore, and I'm too sure they can either. I know some people who would love to take them in, but I'll give it a lot more thought before I make any decisions. If Artemis were to survive this, I would of course keep her, since she was my second ever female (she and Themis were my first girls, bought ten minutes apart). If she unfortunately passes (please don't, girly) I would be keeping Orchid or Anem, my sweet AB girls.

But enough of this giving away talk, I need to consider these things much more before I ever come to a final decision. Artemis is currently wrapped in a thick towel on my desk, and hopefully this destresses her enough to get her healthy again soon!


----------



## Elsewhere

I talked with my mum about it, and she was of course all for it, but even the thought of giving away the girls had made my chest feel less tight. I love them all, but they cause me such stress, wondering who'll be dead, sick or injured when I come home. I've already asked some people if they'd like a girl, and I'll slowly start giving them away in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm really sorry Elsewhere :-( I sort of know the feeling. I'm not sure which is worse though, sending them off to place they _might _be well and loved or them passing but you know they had a good life with you. I think they're both equally sucky though and I'm sorry that it might happen. 

But looking at the upsides of things, you could then use the 2.5 as your shrimp tank and move Milo over to the thirty and divide it or something.


----------



## Elsewhere

I've decided. I thought about it for a long time last night, and I really think it's what's best for me and them. I just don't want to wake up to more injuries and illnesses from them. My aunt said I would get sick of fish, but I haven't (the wheels are already turning for a community tank and one female Betta) and I still love my Bettas, just not all together. I have really amazing news- Artemis survived the night! I'll keep treating her with AQ Salt in the cup (it seems to be helping) and later, when everyone has gone to new homes, I'll add her back in. 

Ugh, this is difficult. But at least one of my girls I'll be able to see all the time, my friend's mother has called dibs on one! And another girl I know who's getting into breeding wants one as well, but a little further away, past Christmas. Hopefully they all get scooped up quickly with people I know, rather than strangers.

EDIT** I forgot! SNOOOOOOOOOOOOW DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! WOOHOO! AND A PA DAY ON FRIDAY! AW. YISS.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm glad to hear it's all going well ^_^ Sororities are stressful, not just for the fish but us as well I've found and many others as well. I think small sororities will work out better, ones of sisters rather than strangers, like in a 10 gallon would be okay. But the bigger ones never seem to do as well even though, usually the more girls the better they are. idk, it's just one of those weird things that happens.

Ugg thank god we've got no snow, instead we've got a rain storm and I'd much rather be soaked rather than try to drive in snow!!! And what's a PA Day?


----------



## Elsewhere

Yes, it was going fine in the 10 gallon, and everything is going great now, too. It's just that the Artemis situation was my last straw, the final ***** in the armor. She's my favourite girl and I love her to bits- losing her would've been like losing Pigg or Atlas.

I love the snow! It means snow days and I don't have to go outside! Woohoo! I also can't really take the dogs out today, either, since the roads are so bad, so I can sit here and be warm. YAY!

A PA Day is when teachers all have a conference and the kids get to stay home. I think they've changed it to PD (personal development) day, but I'm not too sure.


----------



## Mo

Just started reading and I'm so sorry about Artemis :-( I know you'll make the right choice for her though 

And lil, I know what you mean.. Most of my sororities just happened to be full of siblings so I very rarely had any problems.. I only have one sorority right now and it's 4 girls.. Two white siblings and two multicolor siblings... The sibs seem to stick together and rarely interact with the other fish...


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks so much, Mo. She seems to be doing okay, and I think I got her just in time. The wound seems to just be flesh, no internal damage. I'm hoping one day it will just be an ugly scar.

Yes, I have siblings in my tanks as well- 2 sets of twins, and both never leave each other. My AB girls also stick together along with Coco and Lilac, but Andromeda and Hera seem to be the loners of the tank, though Hera also seems like the alpha.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. The whites are always swimming together and the Multi's are always swimming together aswell but it's weird because they rarely interact with eachother.. And I feel bad because after spawning one girls not necessarily lethargic, but she's less active :-( so the other white is of course acting off too :-(


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm at my friend's house and just dropped off Orchid. She's really happy currently in a 10g with a male Guppy and 3 baby Mystery Snails. Hoping she'll do well here


----------



## Elsewhere

Update: Both Artemis and Atlas are responding very well to treatments. Artemis is moving her injured pectoral around and Atlas's tail isn't covered in red clumps at the bottom. The red in his tail in the middle is still there, but his tail doesn't look as stiff today. Artemis is responding really well to the salt. She swam around a little today and actually pooped, but still won't eat anything. I'll change her cup again before bed and I might just wrap her in the towel again with low water so she isn't struggling. Fingers crossed that she can pull through this!


----------



## Elsewhere

Gah, I'm so excited! Artemis fluttered today! Every time I greet her, she flutters her big ears and does a little dance. Since being cupped, she's stopped doing that from her injuries, but today she did it! EEEE! I'm so proud of her! The wound is looking so much better. It's less puffy and seems to be closing up! Hera has a home she'll be going to soon, and hopefully Andromeda does too. Someone else wants either Leuvin or Anem, and I think Anem is okay to go, considering how much Artemis has improved!


----------



## Elsewhere

I feel like crying in the corner. All the girls have found wonderful homes. Anem will go to a breeder and have beautiful babies and live in a lavish 5g tank. Hera will go to a 20g tank with some Guppy friends. Evvie, Leuvin and Lilac will go together to start a new sorority. It will be just them for a bit, but I feel like they would okay since they've gotten along so well thus far. Madame and Foster, Coco, Beatrice and Andromeda will go to a home together. Madame, Foster, Coco and Beatrice will start a sorority in a 10 gallon and Andromeda will finally have her own little tank. 

I know I made the decision that it's the best thing, and all of these people are incredibly trustworthy and fish lovers (one is my neighbour and the rest are part of a fish group on FB) and they'll give my girls wonderful lives, but letting go is a really hard thing for me to do. Knowing they're in good hands is enough for half of me, but the other half wants to call it off and keep them all >.< 3 girls will go tomorrow, 2 on Sat and the red on a predetermined date.


----------



## Elsewhere

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=3503729#post3503729

Artemis is really looking up, so I've made a thread about where to go from here and what can I do about this, now that it seems she'll be living to see another day. Feel free to check it out and see the pics I posted.


----------



## Elsewhere

I was talking with a friend today who's a grade ahead of me, and she decided to take biology. In biology they do a study on animals in ecosystems. Basically, the kids find (her words, not mine) "a small aquatic animal that won't live long" and put it into an environment (a small little jar or bucket with little coverage) and then don't touch it for a month to see reactions from the water and creature. She got an ADF, and still owns it now and he's healthy, but I'm like, what the heck am I supposed to do now? I wanted to take biology next year, but if this is what they do in that class, you can count me out! Ugh, I hate it when teachers do that. You think they'd know how bad that is for a fish or a frog!

In other news, every last girl has found a home and almost all have dates set with when they'll be getting dropped off/ picked up. I'm just awaiting the response of the girl who's taking 5 for if she needs a drop off or if she can get them, and then it'll be official. Which is scary. And it sucks. It'll be so weird not having them in there, but I'm just telling myself over and over that it's what's best for them, not me.


----------



## Mo

Great to know that Artemis is doing better 

I know it's hard but thankfully your fish are going to great homes.. They'll be just as happy as they were with you


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks, Mo! Yes, she's so much better! I'm very optimistic about her! And yes, I've talked with all of the owners for a while (3/5 are either a friend, parent of a friend, neighbour, or employer) and all have graciously agreed to my wishes and will give me updates 

Artemis is spending the night is her towel again, with the very low water. She was very angry with me when I put her in, which makes me happy, because before she was grateful. After tonight I think she'll be okay floating full time- I just want another totally stress free night for her before I become too happy about her transfer from patient to full time floater XD


----------



## Mo

That's great  I'm probably going to give culls away to friends on here  


What tank is she going to go in when she's healed?


----------



## Elsewhere

That's so awesome! It's a much better plan than euthanasia, unless they're too deformed to function.

My plan is that she'll eventually go back into the 30g, and I'll get 6 or 7 Kuhli Loaches and a school of 11-13 smaller Tetras  I may have to add a second filter, but hopefully the overwhelming amount of plants I have will suffice XD


----------



## Mo

That sounds like paradise  she'll definitely enjoy it


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm hoping so!

Oh my God. I need to take a breath. Animorphs. I just rediscovered my favourite series in the history of the world. I need to sit down. Wait, I am sitting down. I need to sit down while sitting down. I MUST FIND ALL THE BOOKS. I was dusting my shelf when I saw them all lined up and I was like "DEAR LORD I MUST BUY THE ENTIRE SERIES WITH THE LITTLE MONEY I HAVE AND READ THEM ALL." I recently read The Host, and I was like "This is a ripoff of Animorphs >.> It's just Yeerks with new names!" and then I forgot about it. But now I need to read it again! All 54 books and around 20 off series! MWUAHAHA! Ebay, here I come!


----------



## Mo

Lol.. Never heard of it... Lol.


----------



## Elsewhere

It's my favourite LOL I'm a 15 year old girl looking online for children's books written in the 90's with a University reading level. What does this tell you about my life? XD In case you're wondering, no one is selling all the books


----------



## Mo

Lol... I guess you have a lot of time on your hands just like me  lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Pfft. No. Not. At. All. >.> I don't do much, aha. I need to go to bed, though, it's been a long week. Farewell, Bettafish.com!


----------



## Mo

Good night!


----------



## logisticsguy

Im really enjoying your journal Elsewhere. So happy you found good homes for the fish. Sorority can be great but when things go wrong it can be very hard. My sorority has been up for 18 months but with many ups and downs. The females who are from the same spawn seem much more stable in sorority life.


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks, LG! Yeah, 3 are going sometime this afternoon and I'm still working out the details on the 5 going together. I love the sorority, but I just can't wake up to injuries anymore, it's getting too stressful for me and for some of the fish. A few of them, like Hera, are pretty much meant for sororities, but some like Andromeda just can't do it. I've had this going since April, so I'm pretty proud of myself for making it this long. And it doesn't end here! As soon as the blizzards pass (probably February) and the tank has had time to settle and Artemis is all healed up, I'll be out and looking for more fish again!

I feel the urge to take advantage of these black Friday sales and run out to get a 25w heater and a 3g tank so I can keep Anem XD She and Orchid were the girls I really didn't want to go, but I'll see Orchid nearly every day at my friend's house. Anem, on the other hand, is moving 2 hours away from me. While I love all of the girls, those 3 were just my special ones. At least she's going to a good home. I don't know, maybe I _should_ go get a little tank for Andromeda.... NO! STAHP. I have no more room! Actually, I have plenty of room, my mom would just kill me in my sleep  GAH! No! No more fish stuff for a while! I gotta go and walk the dogs!


----------



## Elsewhere

So I somehow cut my foot, and I'm like, alright, whatevs. Then I sit down and something stabs DIRECTLY into the cut. Thank you, carpet staples, I don't know how I'll live without you!

Anyways, Leuvin, B and Lilac all just left :/ I got $40, though, because the woman also took my 10g, about 40lbs of gravel, some water conditioner, plants, and a treatment plan for No Name, who has SBD. It's from the disease page, I just reprinted it. I offered to get him better for her, but she said she was fine with it. She just lives up the road, so I'll be going to see them sometime in the afternoon


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well glad the girl's are going to a safe place  ouuuuuch, man that sucks about your foot >.<


----------



## Elsewhere

...
Um...
Well...
Andromeda is staying. I _may_ or _may not_ have just purchased her a little 1g for my desk >.> I have a friend who wanted her, but she can't take her 'til after Christmas, so she'll remain with me for now, and who knows what will happen when she moves out!  She'll go in sometime tomorrow, after I get the temp set. Hopefully that little heater works >.<

I almost want to let Artemis out, she's doing so well! I of course WON'T, that would be a very poor decision on my part. Andromeda is looking poorly now that the girls have dwindled, so I'll be getting her out of there ASAP.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, that's okay. It's healthy for them for now so you'll be keeping them well for when her time comes....maybe....probably not to leave lol


----------



## Elsewhere

LOL, yeah, I'm not sure about giving Andromeda up. She's such a little special needs fish. I need to head over to my neighbour's after lunch to check up on the girls and No Name...

So I think Milo might have fin rot. When I first got him I thought it was just the way his fins were coloured, but now it's looking a little more like rot. I'll start with daily WC and see if that helps. If not, I'll get him a salt treatment like Atlas and Artemis.

Atlas looks great! His tail is less ragged and isn't so stiff anymore! Hopefully he'll be all healed fast!


----------



## Elsewhere

So I just went to check on the girls, and they're doing okay. No Name isn't too well, though. It turns out the woman had only been feeding him freeze-dried bloodworms for some reason, so I gave her pellets and told her to fast him for 5-7 days. He'll be having Epsom salt baths and his water will be changed daily. Hopefully he feels better soon!

I've made a link about the tank after all the girls have left. Here's the link!
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=3507529#post3507529


----------



## Elsewhere

Guess what? Mum is considering a 55g! ERMAGERD! I don't even know what to do with this information! Nothing is even close to confirmed, of course, BUT COULD YOU IMAGINE? All the fish I would put in there... I COULD GET A GHOST KNIFE FISH! THAT WOULD BE AWESOME! It would act as part of the wall my mum wants to make out of bookshelves in our basement (cement flooring, so that isn't an issue) and she thought it would be cool to have a tank down there!

Anyway, Hera has left for her new home with 2 of the snails. The rest of the girls are getting a little evil >.> I'll probably cup them soon, just to be safe. 

Erg, my heater doesn't work on the 1g I got, and I'm not spending a fortune on the piece of crap tank for a heater. So I go to return it, and the girl says I need to wait til Monday til her boss is back. Seriously? Yesterday I got the trainee, and apparently this girl couldn't give me the return because the trainee didn't give me a proper receipt. And the owner probably won't let me return it because it's been 3 days at that point *eye roll*. She was there literally 3 minutes before I was, then left.

My Dwarf Hairgrass is dying thanks to that stupid container they sold it in. It was with the foam all around the roots and the basket around that. How on earth do they expect you to get it out? I ripped almost off the roots out doing that and I can't possibly get all the foam out! Uggggh. Milo still picks at it for food, though. He's so adorable!

Artemis is doing fabulously. I kept her floating overnight, and she's just fine! She keeps flaring at Linus and chasing him away because he sucks her cup 

Off to clean the tanks now!


----------



## lilnaugrim

That's awesome to hear! I totally want a long 55, I like longer tank rather than taller, it's easier to clean ^_^

And for the dwarf hairgrass, you need to run it under water while gently pulling at the wool to get it out. They're all shipped like that for safety and whatnot's. And then you need to separate it into tiny bunches to let it fill in over time  was it in a NPT? or just gravel? Mine did so much better with the soil of course, sort of is half dead in the 10 gallon with just gravel and root tabs lol


----------



## Elsewhere

I don't think a 55 long would fit where we want it. Mum wants to open up a wall downstairs and have the front part inside the wall with the heavy part in a small back hallway on the stand. Probably won't happen, though. She said if we do that I won't be getting a pond, so I'm conflicted XD

Ah, thank you! My neighbour took some today, and I'll do that with the rest of it. It _was_ in the NPT, but the Barbs pecked and pecked until it was floating. Then Soleil got a hold of it, and you know, good ole Soleil XD

I was cleaning the filter today when the end of the intake snapped off. I was super mad and I was like "Well now it's useless". I called all the pet stores around, and NONE of them carry spare parts. I then called my neighbour, and she had a bunch of spare filter parts. So I went over with the filter, a sponge filter cover I got today, and the broken piece. She managed to break off the end and do magical things that ended up with everything working out great! I didn't even need any new parts :-D I paid her in plants, LOL.

And now I'm sitting here along on Saturday night because my friends all did stuff without me last night and the night before. Woohoo. They all got together and had a great time, posting videos, and no one invited me over. Again. Sigh. And no one wants to hang out, cause they were all up late last night. GREAT. 

Now all that's left for me to do is to measure downstairs, find stocking plans, look up pond stuff, delete Sims Pets from my computer, put Sims Pets back on my computer and stare at fish. By that time it'll be 8:30. I really want to go to a bunch of fish stores tomorrow, but the roads are really bad and mum won't let me. Why must I be cursed to be obsessed with fish? >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim

*Mysteriously* We _all _share the curse of the obsession......muhahahah!

lol, anywho, ooooh that's a tough one, 55 or the pond. I would personally go for the 55 because then you don't have to worry about freezing ponds in the winter and I personally don't care much for koi's or goldfish, I like to look at them in someone else's pond but I like to create magic in the aquarium inside ;-) but that's just me lol.

I'm glad your neighbor could help you!!! :-D that's totally awesome ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

LOL, I died at that post XD My brother just poked his head of his room and was like "Wut?" 

I think so too. The 55 would be easier to clean and MUCH cheaper. I could get a used tank for next to nothing with a group of people I know! I need to NOT get excited about this, LOL! I mean, the pond would be such a hassle. We'd be digging it ourselves through about 4 feet of roots and garbage, then have to install and fill it with water and buy like $40 pondfish >.< It just seems like such a headache. I would still LOVE to do it, it would be so fabulous after all of that, but between a pond and a 55g, I'm totally going for the tank! One day in the future I'll have a pond, though!

All I know about the 55g is that I want BIG fish. I know they can't be _that_ big, but I'll be getting the biggest ones I can!


----------



## Elsewhere

Woke up to an empty cup >.> Artemis's cup floated over to the filter, which then knocked it into the water. She was fine, swimming with the girls and picking at baby snails. I still don't like it. I cupped her again and made a plant wall around it. She's really unhappy with me, LOL.

So Andromeda is becoming a bit of an issue. She's always been fat, but she seems to be bloated, too. She's lethargic and pretty beaten up from the girls. I've cupped her and wrapped it in a towel and started her on Epsom Salts. Trying to get her unstressed and deal with this bloat issue, hopefully not internal parasites. She wouldn't eat this morning, which isn't uncommon. She hardly ever got food in the 30g, it was stolen away from her, so I don't think she really knows what to do with it.


----------



## Elsewhere

Artemis has been grumpy all day now that her freedom has been taken away. She was glowering from her cup whenever I walked in the room *eye roll*.

Anem will be going to her new home next Saturday after my shift, and the rest of the girls will leave sometime in the next 2 weeks. Andromeda will be with me until I think she's able to go into a new home, probably by the new year.

I've decided on a stock for the 30g :-D

Artemis
Linus
8 or 9 (depends on the cost and how many are in the store) Kuhli Loaches
17-20 Ember Tetras
The Mystery Snails

If they don't have enough Embers, I'll get a smaller amount (no less than 9) and another small school of Tetras, or some other small schooler, depending on what they have


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm really getting annoyed by this filter. Artemis got out last night and again when I got home from school. She's been okay for about 3 hours now, hoping she won't tip again >.<

I'm worried about Andromeda. She's starting to get that dying fish look. There's nothing I can see wrong with her besides the slight bloat, the ripped fin and an old wound. I thought it was fungus, but it clearly has scales, so I've crossed that off the list. There was stringy stuff on the top of body, but she moved and it came off- turned out to be a dust ball thing. I'm thinking it's definitely internal, probably some kind of parasite. I'm heating up the 30g again, daily WC. I don't want to float Annie (my friends call her that and it's kind of stuck), just in case she gets out, and I'm never comfortable floating females in male tanks or vice versa. So she's again wrapped up in that towel and in a quiet area of my desk. I'm hoping she'll be okay, I'm doing 1/4 of a TSP of Epsom salts, and might run out to see if the pet store has something (If mother lets me).

Sorry for the confusing post >.<

I went out and got 2 feet of piping for the 30 gallon today to use when I get the loaches! A person on another site keeps nagging me that they should really have sand, but I've talked with other people who say that with as many plants and hiding places as I have it'll be fine. I'm going with those opinions (3 pet stores, one reputable, and 4 different members of a site). I'm planning on cutting the pipe into 2 separate 1 foot pieces and have one sitting on top of the gravel and the other inside it like a tunnel, with a small end sticking out. Should be interesting when it's done!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Use a twisty tie or something to hook the end into the cup and then attach it under the hood or on the rim of the tank. that will keep it from getting sucked under the filter or snails flipping it over.


----------



## Elsewhere

That's a really good idea... I don't know why I didn't think of that, LOL. Just brain dead today XD Oh, and the rest of the girls are going to their new home on Friday the 13th (OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH AAAAAAAAYYYYY OOOOOOOOH) (Spooky ghost noises and such) and I'm hoping Annie will be better by then.


----------



## lilnaugrim

oh lol, yeah I have a critique on Friday the 13th, should be interesting!


----------



## Elsewhere

Ermashermamagerd. Guess who greeted me OUT OF HER CUP after school? Yup. She bangs her head against the cup until it's right by the filter, then waits. Thank God Andromeda didn't get out- THAT would be bad. I'll be recupping Artemis shortly, and she'll hopefully stay cupped this time >.>

Atlas hasn't improved. His tail is still incredibly stiff and he has limited movement. I'm not sure what to do at this point for it. Definitely not euthanasia, in case I sounded solemn, just going to have to review the fin rot meds rather than salt treatment >.<


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm thinking of doing ye olde tank swap. Leo is super stressed in a divided tank- he's lost his colour and is stress striping like nuts. I don't think he can handle it, so I'll swap him and Milo when I get back home.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Have you tried lots of plants in front of the divider? That may help.


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, but it's pretty see-through. Plus, Milo gets really lonely when I'm not around, so having some friends might cheer him up


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah okay 

well you can always put more craft mesh in front of it to double it up and make it harder to see. I know you said you're moving him but just for your future reference! These are the plexi-glass ones right? mesh on both sides will help reduce sight as well as plants of course!


----------



## Elsewhere

I actually tried meshing the sides, but I fail at life, and it wouldn't stay XD I might try again with my handy friend, Mr. Duct Tape  Lots to update on when I get home- going to make dog biscuits!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yes, Duct tape is a human's best friend! I'd say girl's best friend but it's pretty useful for men too I guess ;-)

I actually siliconed my tops together and used a chip clip to keep it together while it cured since it was in the tank, the tops were sticking out though so there's where I siliconed it. It's not permanent and I actually took it out but it worked for when I needed it


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh that's cool! I may try that...

Artemis is out. Again. She's probably been in there all night. I didn't have time to fix her cup when I first saw it, but I got Andromeda's out right before tipping. She'll be floating in Atlas's side of the tank, and Artemis will be on Leo's side. Silly little fishies!


----------



## Elsewhere

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT. WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT. I WENT OUT AND THEN WHEN I CAME BACK I SAT DOWN AND I TURN AROUND AND MY BED IS MAGICALLY MADE. SORCERY, I SAY. Or my mum. But still!


----------



## Elsewhere

Updating AGAIN. I'm too lazy to hit the edit button XD Since I'll be getting these fish when it's like -40 out, I've decided to ask a more local (only an hour away) store if they could order them. They said no, but get this- they can order Phoenix Boraras Merah for me! They stay under 2cm, and are incredibly beautiful. Ugh, never mind, just began research and it needs a species tank and a pH of like 6. Mine's 7.8 >.<

They can also get Flame Tetras, that are very pretty, and they can handle higher pH. They also said Dwarf Rasbora or something along those lines. They can also get Bororas Micro. I still really want the Ember Tetras, though. I don't know, too many choices!


----------



## lilnaugrim

AquaBid and Ebay.....lol I know your mom doesn't want to ship fishes though.

Phoenix Rasbora are nice too though and if acclimated well you can have them in your tank


----------



## Elsewhere

I knoooooooooow! Ergggg, if only she would agree! The only problem is that she would most likely be the one that got the delivery and she would be SUPER mad to get it XD

I've called Big Al's and they said for the amount I'm buying they'll give me a 6 for $12 deal (regularly $2.49 each) so I can get them for less than $45! And I'll probably get the Kuhli's the same day (9, $3.50 each) and then do daily WC for a while so the tank isn't too shocked. I'll be cupping Artemis for 2 weeks so they can have their QT period in the tank. I feel bad not removing Linus, but I hardly ever see him and catching him would be next to impossible.

*Searches Ebay for fish*

Oh, and Artemis got out AGAIN AGAIN. I'm leaving her for now, to watch and see what the girls do. The most aggressive have left, so I think she'll be okay with these girls til they leave...


----------



## Elsewhere

I have the flu. Yay. I can't type for long, but Anem is doing terribly and I need to get WC done, but I don't have the brainpower considering I have to do quite a bit of math and history still, even though I've been picking at it all day >.<


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Elsewhere

Anem passed last night. I've been waiting for it, since I had no idea as to how to treat her for it. She won't be buried ans neither will Wilt or Kass, since I don't know what killed them. I really don't want to tell Anem's new owner what happened, and that she won't be getting a fish. Erg, I'm beginning to be glad I'm getting out of the sorority >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm sorry Elsewhere, :-( sucks you've got the flu too! I had that over September but the doc didn't believe me since I'm extremely stubborn when it comes to sickness so he was like "Oh, you should have been knocked flat into bed," and I was like "well yeah, I wanted to and I probably should have been but it wasn't" lol. Of course he's a new doctor-ish so he doesn't know how stubborn I am yet >.> Thankfully I was able to fight it on my own though, wasn't a really bad case or anything. So yeah, that sucks :-/

Yeah, I won't be advocating for sororities either unless they're sister sororities in which case is usually fine but petstore sororities especially, they just never turn out well no matter what you do. Something always goes wrong and once one little thing is thrown off balance, the whole structure collapses on you and you're left standing in the dust....sigh, I should be a movie writer....lol


----------



## Elsewhere

It's not that bad of a case, and I'll be going back to school tomorrow, luckily. I unfortunately have to work for over 5 hours tomorrow night, though. I'm quitting. We've decided that enough is enough and I hate this job too much. I hate quitting, but I've had around 4 jobs before this one and I've never hated something this much. I'll be asking around town, but otherwise I'm sticking with babysitting. It's not that I can't handle the job, it's just that I hate it. I really, really hate it more than anything I've ever done. 

Anyways, Annie is looking pretty miserable. I have no clue what to do for her other than clean water at this point. Hopefully she's just depressed and will perk up in a new and planted home. Her bloating has gone down significantly, but she still won't eat, and her fin regrowth has stopped. Sigh. I'm hoping she gets out of this funk she's in.

Atlas has improved greatly and is done his salt treatment and will hopefully be released back into the tank soon!


----------



## dramaqueen

Sororities are pretty tricky. Sometimes they work and sometimes they don't. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elsewhere

Hello all, it's been a couple of days. I totally agree, DQ. I wish it had worked out, but I'm glad it'll be over soon. The woman comes to get the girls tomorrow!

Annie looks really crappy. I'm thinking of wrapping her up tonight, just to be sure >.> I still haven't moved Leo or Milo, but Leo's calmed down a lot, though his colours still aren't great. I haven't cleaned the tanks in nearly 2 weeks now, and will be doing them tomorrow. I feel bad, but I honestly couldn't move on the weekend to clean them and then I was slammed with work and homework, like tonight >.< I should be doing an essay right now, but I was thinking of a photoshoot... I don't know.


----------



## Elsewhere

I think this is the most stressful week of my entire life. Flu, essay, math tests, music videos, leaving my job- I'm losing my mind! Yesterday my nose started gushing blood in the middle of class, and I was like What is this? Then again at lunch. In my 15 and a half years of life, never have I once had a nose bleed. My dad thinks it's from all the stress and anxiety >.<

Foster died. She was eaten. She was incredibly small, and I honestly don't know if she was getting food, but I don't think she was diseased, just the runt. I feel terrible, and I'm cupping everyone else and turning off the filter so nothing will be tipped. That woman still isn't here and she needs to be!

I need to go and do WC, since I'm working 8.5 hours tomorrow, then having a mini party with my friends.


----------



## Elsewhere

Andromeda passed. My mum came home and asked why she was on her side. I've been expecting it, but I honestly couldn't feel worse right now.

The woman coming for the fish can't make it til Wednesday, since she's really sick. 

All the WC are done, and that's really all there is to update on.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm really sorry you've having such an awful week!! Things should look better next week though since this week wasn't good lol. Good luck on all your tests and school stuff! :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks, Lil. I actually got to leave work because I used some handsanitizer and had an allergic reaction >.> Another first in my lifetime. I'm glad, though, since my hands are so exhausted I can barely type after around 7 hours of work.

Everyone's alive. Pigg and Leo are both undergoing salt treatments. My params are fine, so I don't know what's causing this rot and melt. Maybe I'm testing wrong? I don't know. My tap water has around 0.15ppm ammonia, so I was going to get some Prime this weekend- maybe that would help? I'll be doing every WC for the next month or so, just to be sure...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah Prime should help out some. I'm not sure what else could be the cause besides bacteria in the water but it's always present anyway, hard to actually get rid of that besides medications.


----------



## Elsewhere

So I tested my tapwater again and the ammonia was actually around .25-.5! Luckily my plants are sucking up so much in the tank! No near me sells Prime! Erg!

I'm so angry and sad. Artemis died suddenly, I found her this morning. Her injuries were just too much, I'm thinking. Probably some kind of infection  I don't know what I'll do know- whether I'll get another female eventually, or just start over with no centerpiece fish or what.


----------



## lilnaugrim

So..you have no females now? What tank were they in? If it's not inhibited, I would honestly take it down to disinfect it just in case there was something else at work there.


----------



## Elsewhere

No, I have 3 females, going out on Weds. They're cupped right now. I still have Linus the Pleco in there, and he's been unaffected by any of this, making me think it's the diseases brought on by stress... I'll be giving him away and the Otos soon, and we'll be tearing down the 30, turning it into saltwater, which I'm very excited about. Whenever the boys pass, the 10g will be used for live plants and snails and shrimp. I'm trying to downsize right now. My first step is letting the 30 sit and be cleaned and then cleaned out... Getting that gravel out won't be fun :/


----------



## Elsewhere

The Otos are going to heavily planted and algae infested 65g soon! The 27 hex just isn't sustaining them, and while they're some of my favourite fish, it isn't fair to let them starve to death like that. The guy that's taking them is willing to give me updates on them and understands the situation, which is great!

So I have another plan. My mum and I have been seriously sketching out a plan for a saltwater 30 gallon, and I've joined saltwater forums to discuss it on there. The only problem is that I would need a permanent QT, meaning the 10g with the boys :/ While I love all of the boys, Pigg and Atlas are my true loves. So I may be giving Milo and Leo away to good homes. So many fish going away, I feel terrible... But I don't really know what else to do about it. I would be buying a second 2.5 and putting it on my desk, with Pigg and Atlas in those, and Leo and Milo going to new homes themselves. I'm still not sure how to let the boys go, though.

Linus would be leaving too. I'll be selling him, only because he was so expensive. I'll also have a crapload of live plants to get rid of or replant. Erg, so much to do and plan.

What do you guys think? Do you think saltwater is worth all the change, or that I should stick with the freshwater?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Do it! It will be a fantastic experience! I know it can be very expensive but it's also worth it! For me it's not because I'm so addicted to live plants it isn't even funny so having a tank without plants just feels extremely weird to me. But I was looking at sea anemones and some sea "flowers" and they are absolutely beautiful! I believe TFK has a section for saltwater and there is a thread there of just absolutely beautiful things! I would definitely love to own one one day but for now, I shall relish in my plant addiction lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Your support is really helpful! My next step will be rehoming Linus, which sucks, but he'll get a great home like everyone else  The Mysteries can live out the remainder of their lives in the hex, and soon their children will be going to a pet store when they're big enough. I'll hate giving up Milo and Leo, though.

So I've discovered I can't have corals or anemones at this point, since I'm so inexperienced. Instead, I'll get the tank running and slowly do things, maybe even waiting four or five months for fish. Corals can come in about a year or so  I too am addicted to plants, and I legitimately have no room for them all, so they'll need to be given away/sold for the rarer ones to these parts.

I'm actually heading out now  Will update more when I'm back!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I should totally start reading up on saltwater too now so maybe we can help each other ^_^ It seems so foreign to me that a rock is alive :shock: lol

You could always ship the plants to me!!!!! lol you would just not label them as plants or anything and just send on over, they probably wouldn't check an envelope or small box if it was light enough, you know? Although, I'm not sure if shipping plants over the border is illegal at all! I know fish is except for through a legit transshipper of course but now that I think about it, I just know that shipping oversea's is illegal for us...hmmmmm....veeeryy interesting...I'll have to do some reading! lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Sigh. _Sigh_. SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH.

...

My floor can't support the +400 pounds this tank would be with all of that rock and sand. We have the furnace _and_ the power supply/hydro stuff right below my room, so my dad won't risk a tank falling through the floor and blowing up the house. We're still working on a solution, but I'm 90% sure this won't be happening. We could move the tank to the basement, but that is a LOT of work that I'm NOT doing again. My mum has said that we could just get a bigger tank for downstairs and turn it saltwater, but that won't happen for months.

I was so excited about this- I had literally everything planned, from the expense of salt to the stocking of fish. Erg, why can't my room be in the basement?! And even if we did move the tank downstairs, it's pretty much my parents closet area, and I would never see it.

I'm trying not to get super bummed, and instead plan something else. I've always really loved Goldfish, so I was thinking maybe a fancy Goldfish or two could go in there. I don't really feel like doing my Ember tank- nothing seems to be comparing to the excitement of saltwater right now.

Anyways, if/when this is officially not going to work, at least I can keep all of my boys, which is good, since I was really worried about losing Leo and Milo.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well.....yeah, I was going to suggest the basement since you guys were planning that 55 in the wall thing. But wouldn't it be worth it to wait a few more months to get the tank up and ready rather than not have it at all? I would be willing to bet that once you guys finish it downstairs that you would be more than welcome to go sit down there and stare at the pretty fishes lol


----------



## Elsewhere

So my mum has said that for my 16th birthday, she had already planned on getting me a tank (she isn't a surprise orientated person XD) and we would most likely put it downstairs, so we can just make that one a saltwater. I'm going to keep this one in my room, and we'll decide on that other tank later on, considering we haven't even taken the wall down or cleared the rooms yet. I would be gung-ho about moving it, but it would so incredibly difficult to get it down two and a half flights of railingless stairs and cats and stuff in the hall... I just don't know if my dad would agree to all of the effort it would take to move it down there.

I've instead tried cheering myself up with a new plan- goldfish. I abso-freaking-lutely love goldfish. I love saltwater fish more, but hey, goldfish are awesome too. According to Aqadvisor, with two fancy goldfish and my Aqueon and Aquaclear, I would be 89% stocked and have 135% filtration capacity. I would also be able to keep my driftwood and remaining plants in there with this plan. 

What do you think, Lil? Sorry for going all crazy on this thread, from Bettas to saltwater to explosions to goldfish >.< I had coffee for the first time today and I'm kind of bouncing off the walls. I will never have that stuff again. Not a good mix for a person who's already super hyper >.>


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol coffee, I loooove coffee!! Then again, I'm a New Englander and that's basically all we drink XD

I found that goldfish have trouble getting around a planted tank lol. Remember when I had that goldfish in mine? You could have like two Amazon Swords and that's about it, so if you want planted then I wouldn't suggest Goldfish. What about shrimp? That would be an amazing shrimp tank! But if you want Goldfish, you would just need to limit plants is all. They also like to dig around in sand and even gravel so they would uproot a lot of small plants if you had them. The goldfish I had even ran over a Water Wisteria when he tried to get through and could barely fit, he decided that the wisteria was in his way and it needed to go XD he just knocked it over was all though lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh, I was only planning on stronger plants, like Swords and Anubias. I was going to leave my stem plants in only as a food source, LOL. I gave away half the plants in that tank today, and it looks like it was a good thing XD Oooh, a shrimp colony would be cool, but I think I'd rather have goldfish and feed them shrimp, LOL. Ah yes. Your goldfish adventure. Good times, good times. I would be moving the driftwood aside and then planting around the outside of the tank walls, at the back and sides, to give them some nice swimming room. I might get some decorations, and I could even throw those pipes in and get some live shrimp, see if they survive, and if not, have a nice little treat for the goldies XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Or instead of planting around the outside, make like a little island in the middle so they go around it. Something likkkkkkeeee dis! Except not those plants lol








OMG and I just happened upon this one! God it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Elsewhere

I need a bucket, because I can't stop drooling. I NEED DESIGN SKILLS! LIL, PASS THEM ON TO ME! The most I'm capable of is a jungle! D: Those are too fabulous to handle! What I could do it keep the driftwood in the middle, and make a mass jungle of plants around it... That could do, if only I was creative XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can do it!!!! It's really not that hard lol. If you want, you can set it all up however which way you think is good and then post pictures, I can tell you where to move things to make it look better or whatevers or if it's fine the way it is ^_^ I picture a nice hunk of driftwood in the middle, a larger Anubias attached to the top with Java Fern on either side of it or down on the side of the driftwood not the top. The two Amazon Swords in back of it but give enough room in back so the fish can swim. So that may require pushing the driftwood closer to the front rather than dead center middle. And then you could have smaller variations of Java Fern tied to the bottom of the driftwood like Windlov or Tropica, both of which are great! And then perhaps some Java Moss too if there is room somewhere :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

The only problem is my driftwood absolutely will not sink, and is always bobbing along >.< Otherwise, what sounds AMAZING! I have zero energy left, though, so that shall be done tomorrow night! I don't have big Amazon Swords right now, just some smaller ones, but if they were in the back they would get more light and hopefully grow faster  I can get some java moss the Sunday after Christmas, and probably the fish too! Ah! So excited about this! And the best is that I can have fish in there soon 

I am off to bed. Night, Lil!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Night Night!!!

And yeah, that would be great for the Amazons! What substrate do you have in there? Or will be in there? As for the driftwood, you could get someone to drill a hole in the part you want to be bottom and ziptie a flat-ish rock to it and that will make it sink. Or you can silicone it to a slate rock, that's how most driftwood stays down. 

Also you could do something like this which is what I did with my Aunt's sister-in-law's old tank. Except without the pleco cave and stuff. But I think the middle/island idea sounds better ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh, I like those! Here's what I've done:


















































Snails!

































So some people on a fish website think I could do a saltwater tank in my room, even with the floor, but I don't even want to mention it to my parents, because my dad will explode into a "You already have enough fish and fish tanks" rant that I don't feel like getting into. I also agree with them- even if it's worked in other people's houses, it doesn't mean it'll work in ours. And, at the same time, I'm sure they didn't have things under the floor that could explode if something as heavy at that tank would be landed on them. I like the goldfish idea- it's simpler and much cheaper. And I honestly couldn't do much with a 30g anyways- I've always heard bigger is better, and in this case, I'm definitely thinking so. Heck, my neighbour has a 90g my mum was considering buying the other day!

Anyways, enough of my babbling. What do you think of the design? I was going to also buy some java moss and cover the driftwood and fake log in it, and maybe a little bit on the sponge filter to make it blend more 

My mum has offered me to not go to school tomorrow, since it's the last day, but I just baked literally 60 cookies for a pot luck. I have a trig test, but it's a breeze and I'd be fine with doing it after the break. I also have a green screen assignment, but my group can do it without me. I really don't want to go, but the 60 cookie thing is getting to me.

Oh, and my PetSmart sells fantail goldfish! While I hate buying from PetSmart, they're the only place around here that sells them, besides that one guy who I can't stand. They have white and red, red, gold, and calico  I don't know what to choose! Gah!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I like it!!! :-D And holy banana's! Your snails are huuuge :shock2: I didn't realize how big they were!! They're regular Mysteries right?

Ooooh go with Calico! I've always been a super fan of calico colored things, I think that's why I like Marble Betta's lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks! I surprisingly like it too! Yeah, Estabon is bigger than a golfball, and he's getting up there in age, too. Consuela is smaller, but still pretty big.

I was thinking of getting a calico and a gold, maybe a red and white


----------



## Elsewhere

Linus, Coco, Madame and Evvie are going out to the same home today around 1pm, then the Otos around 8. I'll miss them all, but it's what's best for them right now, especially since I'm turning the 30 coldwater. The woman coming to get Linus and the girls has owned goldfish her whole life and said she's give me some tips on caring for them 

I should be in school, but my mum let me stay home. She said I couldn't last night, so I made cookies for my first two classes. I MADE SIXTY COOKIES. SIXTY. AND NOW THEY'RE SITTING IN CONTAINERS ON THE COUNTER. SIXTY COOKIES. Then she changed her mind, so I'm at home with sixty cookies I need to get rid of.

I'll be doing WC today along with cleaning my room, and a second change on the weekend, just to keep things clean. I'm hoping to put the boys back in the ten this weekend and replant everything that was ripped up the other day >.>


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, what better way to get rid of them than to eat them?? You can mail some to me!!!! ;-) lol


----------



## Elsewhere

LOL, the family is on weight watcher's. I'm pretty proud of myself, I've lost 12 and half pounds in four weeks  So instead I'll be giving them to my friends and neighbours. I need to clean my room, but I'm soooooooooooooooo lazy! XP


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah I need to clean mine too....ugg maybe we can clean together later lol. Unfortunately I'm at work for another two and a half hours literally doing nothing but refreshing my User CP to see if anyone commented on anything....I get way to excited when I see a thread pop up and I'm occupied for another three minutes while I read and then comment and then I'm bored again lol. What is this life I lead??

CONGRATULATIONS!!! 12 and a half pounds is amazing!! I need to get myself on a diet too, it's very hard when I've got red velvet brownies with cream cheese frosting in my room >.> only two left and then I can go on a diet lol I think if I just monitor my calorie intake though, I should be okay to start off and then with added exercise, that should work! Of course it's an issue when you have to pay money to get a gym membership >.< and it's too cold to be walking outside right now..sigh.


----------



## Elsewhere

Yes, clean together! You can take all the big tanks, and I'll take the small ones  I've been cleaning and trying to catch fish, so I haven't been updating too much on >.<

Thank you! Weight Watchers actually works really well. I haven't been to the gym yet- not enough time. Walking my dogs has helped thus far, though, considering how far I go with the dogs on separate walks XP


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, the big tanks are easy to clean! Well as far as plants and dividers getting in the way >.< I'd take a big tank any day over a divided 5.5...sigh lol

If only I had dogs to walk, I have cats and they don't need walking XD I guess I could pretend I have a dog....meh, not a bad idea haha


----------



## Elsewhere

Not for me- that driftwood kills to clean around, and the plants always get uprooted and then I can't get at the gravel... Cleaning the 2.5 is super easy compared to the 30 or the hex XD

You could always borrow mine! Especially like right now, when they won't shut up about another dog walking by the house >.< Heehee, I should be in English right now, BUT I'M NOT. MWUAHA.

I just spent the last 30 minutes completely destroying my new scape. The tank is now bare except for some snails and a net, along with a floating baggie containing none other than Linus the Pleco. I really hope I didn't hurt him when I took him out, the next wouldn't work so I had to grab him, which took two tries >.< He's pretty ticked off. Hopefully some blanched carrot will help him forgive me.


----------



## lilnaugrim

He should be fine, I had to grab the loach too when I couldn't catch him, the goldfish was fairly easy but I was afraid my net was going to break lol

Ah that's right, you have gravel. See my 33 is sand so I don't have to worry about digging around gravel, just skim the top and I'm good to go! Of course I haven't cleaned that tank in about three months now.....whoops. Oh well, I find the plants are actually doing better and growing like weeds now that they actually have nutrients! So as long as the tests for parameter's come back zero and they always do, I couldn't care less! I'll do a spot cleaning soon since I need to change the filter media and that's going to get super messy :-/ not looking forwards to all the detritus it's going to spill out...sigh.


----------



## Elsewhere

The woman has only just left now, for an hour drive, because her client was being evil >.< I'm worried about Linus being in that bag too long, and might actually do a little WC on the bag in a minute. 

I just finished hooking up a second filter, gravel vacuuming the whole tank, a massive WC, and rescaping the tank. I'm so tired! My mum wanted me to go out and do stuff today- that happened, okay? No matter what she asks, I WENT OUT AND DID STUFF. I'll probably move the plants near the filters into other tanks, they're getting blown around. I took the baffles off so the goldfish will have more aeration in the tank.

Ew, you have fun with that filter! It's my least favourite thing to do. I actually haven't changed the cartridge since like August XD It's pretty much done, and I'll put a new one in soon.


----------



## Elsewhere

So the girls and Linus have left, and the boys are finally floating in their own space. I was talking to her about a saltwater, and she said that if it's against the wall, it should be fine. But she also said that since it's on the second floor with not the best situation below, AND it being saltwater (something about corrosive) it's also a bit risky. So I'm just going to go with goldfish, and then when we do that big tank in the basement do saltwater. At this pace, I can do my research, and also save up for a lot longer. This will work best for everyone, is what I'm thinking


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm so mad. Leo was sold as a DT, but over the last couple of weeks, I've noticed his tail starting to fill out. Turns out that the breeder was taking the fish and cutting their tails in half! WTH!? Why? Why would you do that to a fish? Poor little man, I'd have bought him either way, and so would anyone else!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh that's weird, stupid breeder's being stupid! That's totally dangerous! And being so close to the body, those fish could end up with some serious body rot if not taken care of!!! :evil:


----------



## Elsewhere

Well that's why he's being treated with salt now! Did I update on that? I'm not sure I said anything, I'm so scatterbrained >.< Last week I started treating him with salt because the lining between his "double tail" looked finrot-ish and he was also tailbiting. All cleared up now, but other people have probably lost fish to that breeder's idiocy! 

The guy for the Oto's isn't hear yet. He's ten minutes late and I wanted to go to a friend's house and be there by now. Erg!

I'm having a hard time choosing between fantail and Ryukin goldfish. I like them both, but the size of the Ryukin's belly freaks me out a little. What do you think?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh, you probably did but I totally just skipped over it most likely, I'm not always the best reader lol Especially if my ADHD meds have worn off, which they have by now, I tend to get pretty scatterbrained as well. Well I hope he heals quickly then! You said his tail was growing out, so that's good!

As for goldfish, yeah I'm not a fan of the plumper ones. I like the streamlined bodies most, I think that's mostly why I prefer Betta's over other fish like dime bodied Tetra's and stuff like that. So me personally, I would go with the Fan Tail. i think they're more fun to watch swimming though because they do swim faster, Ryukin just wobble around lol, it can be funny and stuff but for me it's just irritating and I feel like it's diseased or something >.< but again, that's just me! I don't mind watching other people's weird looking Goldfish but I could never really own one is all.


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, I've heard good and bad for both, but I think I'll go fantail, mostly because upon research they are WAY cheaper! Plus, CALICO! CALICO EVERYWHERE! EEHEEHEE!

40. 5. Minutes. Late. I HAVE PLACES TO BE! If he isn't here soon I'm leaving and releasing the otos back. They'll go to someone else. This is just ridiculous!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Uggg I hate when people do that! Laaaame, if you want to buy something or take something free you'd better damn be on time! I'm a huge stickler for being on time, you're late if your on time and on time if your early! That's what we say in Marching band. If call time is for 9 in the morning, you'd better be on the field at 8:45 lol so yeah, go to your friends house!


----------



## Elsewhere

He's like "Oh, my work was supposed to be done at seven but it wasn't!!" And I get that, but his mobile said he was on FB and he never bothered to message me. He won't be getting my fish. I waited til NINE and then left. Screw this, I had others more interested than him. I really don't care what his reasoning is- when you're browsing FB and know you'll be late or not going, you don't get anything. If it said he wasn't there and then told me of a family emergency, sure, reschedule, but even if there was an emergency and he had time to browse about, then how about NO.

Grr, sorry for the rant. Posting from my friend's comp. Gotta go!


----------



## lilnaugrim

No worries for the rant, totally acceptable! The guy is a butt for sure! Hopefully the Oto's will go to a nice home then ^^


----------



## Elsewhere

Yes, I hope so too  There was another woman who really wanted them, so I'm just waiting for a reply from her. I'm hoping the fishes will be all good with no food and light today XP


----------



## lilnaugrim

They'll be fine, don't worry ^_^ besides, the darkness will help them keep calm enough that they probably won't even use much energy :-D and then they'll be nice and hungry to munch on the algae in the other woman's tank :-D yay lol


----------



## Elsewhere

I can't stop crying. I came home to find Atlas gone. It's completely out of blue, I have no idea what happened. He had fresh water and he had food- nothing was wrong but the fin rot. No new salts, nothing. Only the conditioner was new, but I've been using it for almost a week now, and no one else showed symptoms. He was perfectly healthy last night. I don't get this! Why? Why would he have to go and die like that?!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Like not in his tank or gone as in died? I'm so sorry though :-( I know it probably doesn't help but more often than not we try to pin deaths on medications or diseases or anything but sometimes they can just die. It's the same thing in humans, sometimes we just drop dead and even the most advanced scientist doesn't know what happens. And in that, we tend to not like it, we as humans have to point a finger somewhere and we end up pointing it at ourselves and it's not our fault no matter how you look at it. I just want you to remember that, I'm sure you know and it probably still won't help the more I blabber on about human tendencies, but I just wanted to say it in hopes.

Swim in peace little Atlas.


----------



## Elsewhere

As in he died. He was in a .5g because of his fin problem from before, I was planning on releasing him today. At least I know it isn't the tank water, since he's been out of it for 2 weeks now. I can't believe he's gone. He was my second Betta, I haven't even had a year with him.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm really sorry


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks, Lil. I'll be moving Milo in there tomorrow, and I think I'll do my shrimp colony in the 2.5 afterwards. My mum will kill me, but I think she may be past trying to reason with me at this point.

Probably the Sunday after Christmas I'll get my shrimp and goldfish. I don't even feel excited about it anymore.


----------



## Elsewhere

Milo will be moved today, instead. Just finished the WC, so he can go in now- I was planning it tomorrow, but it got bumped up due to boredom.


----------



## lilnaugrim

How's Milo doing now?


----------



## PetMania

Hello, Elsewhere. Checking in to see how you are doing. So sorry about Atlas. SIP.


----------



## Elsewhere

Milo's doing great- he loves all the extra room. Thanks, Pet- it means a lot.

I kind of may have taken a photo shoot >.> So, here are a bunch of pics!

30 gallon:

















27 hex:

























2.5 gallon:

















10 gallon:


----------



## PetMania

Your tanks are absolutely beautiful! May I ask what species of fish are in the hexagon?


----------



## lilnaugrim

So I had a sparkling thought. I went back in your journal to where you got Leo and noticed something. He is in fact a DT. Look at his dorsal fin, it's broad and huge as well as symmetrical to his anal fin which signifies a DT. Most likely what was happening is that he's still young, his fins are going to continue to grow out and sometimes the split does come together a little bit. There are varying degree's to the DT's split, sometimes it's barely even seen while other's it's right up to their bodies, it all depends on how they were bred. So yes, Leo is in fact a DT, he's just growing.


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks, Pet! I have Soleil et les Nuages in the hex- 7 Gold Barbs and 1 Gold Gourami. Also 3 Otos, but they're leaving soon. There's numerous baby snails growing out as well- they'll be leaving soon.


----------



## Elsewhere

lilnaugrim said:


> So I had a sparkling thought. I went back in your journal to where you got Leo and noticed something. He is in fact a DT. Look at his dorsal fin, it's broad and huge as well as symmetrical to his anal fin which signifies a DT. Most likely what was happening is that he's still young, his fins are going to continue to grow out and sometimes the split does come together a little bit. There are varying degree's to the DT's split, sometimes it's barely even seen while other's it's right up to their bodies, it all depends on how they were bred. So yes, Leo is in fact a DT, he's just growing.


Oh thank goodness! It's so good to hear he wasn't mutilated! I've heard of breeders around here doing that, so this is great to hear!


----------



## PetMania

Elsewhere said:


> Thanks, Pet! I have Soleil et les Nuages in the hex- 7 Gold Barbs and 1 Gold Gourami. Also 3 Otos, but they're leaving soon. There's numerous baby snails growing out as well- they'll be leaving soon.


Never seen gold barbs before  Do your snails breed like crazy? Cause mine sure do.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I saw MattsBettas talking about EliteBetta who does that to his fish too, I wouldn't stand for that for sure! Only if I absolutely needed to and it was to cure some disease or something on my fish, not to make them look pretty >.> But yup! He's a DT for sure! Can't fake that dorsal lol


----------



## Elsewhere

@Pet- LIKE CRAZY. I'm always finding new babies! I sell them to one of the pet stores near me, or give them away- whichever gets them out of here faster!

@Lil- Yeah, I saw that about Elite too. Ontario isn't the best for fish either- they can charge more for a DT, so I've heard of abuse to the fish just for money. Good to hear! I guess I can change my sig back, LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yup! I noticed you made him a DeT lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Better get on that, aha.

So, this is what I'm thinking for the 30. 2 fantails, one definitely calico. But I don't know about the colour of the second. Do you have a preference besides a second calico?


----------



## PetMania

Well, mine are ramshorns, so sooner or later, I am going to come home to hundreds! I have 3 that are able to reproduce, and I have already watched one sac of 20 hatch. :| Math time....I have around 40+ snails in my 10gal now.


----------



## Elsewhere

Wow. I think the most I had was around 200+ Mysteries in one tank. They were EVERYWHERE. My females eventually ate the youngest ones and only the strongest survived. I now have 30-60.


----------



## PetMania

Harriet *my big snail SIP* laid around 100+ eggs, and I was so stupid and they didn't make it...
Ramshorns are so much easier to reproduce, but they don't make as many babies as the mysteries.


----------



## Elsewhere

Aw, I'm sorry about Harriet  Yeah, in one Mystery clutch there can be somewhere along the lines of 600 babies, so I've heard.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I think a red would look nice in contrast!


----------



## Elsewhere

I don't think we have reds around here... What about a red and white? But mostly red, lol. PetSmart sucks >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah that would work. I saw some that were red with black spots and was like...ooooohhhh pretttyyyyy!! lol


----------



## Elsewhere

That would be gorgeous! PetSmart needs to up their game XD I know they have calicos and red and whites, so that should be good!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Like dis one! http://www.ozarkkoi.com/images/categories/C53.jpg

These aren't bad although I severely hate telescope eyes, they freak me out!
http://www.aquariumfish.net/images_01/black_and_gold_telescope_110330a2_w0480.jpg
http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/php/img/20090712203945.jpg
http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/php/img/20090712215017.jpg


----------



## Elsewhere

I've seen those colours before, just breathtaking! Yes, the big eyes scare me. I'm terrified they'd just explode or something >.<

I'm hoping that the woman wasn't stupid, and that they actually have fantails and they weren't talking about Ryukins. Depending on how things work out, I might just get them at Big Al's when I get the shrimp a week from Sunday. They'd most likely have those awesome colours!


----------



## PetMania

Red what?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah that would work! Yeah, can't do most goldfish really since they either have telescope eyes or the creepy brain like things XD lol And then of course my issue where I don't like fish without having streamlined bodies. So normal goldfish and Koi I can do! haha Oh well. I do agree though, Fantails are the better out of the fancy ones ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Red goldfish, Pet. Unless you meant something else red, haha! I'm a wee bit tired XP

I know! While I think they're pretty cool (I love Ranchus) I can't get past the weird factor. I think fantails are the only option that don't grow to massive sides and stay relatively slim. I love Koi, but there is no way I have room to keep them!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, koi are amazing and I wish I had some in my goldfish pond but alas, the Heron would probably pick them off along with the Raccoon's, coyote's and whatever else we've got in these woods! I wouldn't want them picking off good fish >.> the goldfish are a dime a dozen so I don't mind when the bird helps himself, he's beautiful too. He's a Great Blue Heron!


----------



## Elsewhere

I'd love to see those guys more often up here! You get one near the lake every once in a while, but not often enough anymore.

I was looking through photobucket and just started crying again >.< I have so many pictures of Atlas it isn't even funny.

Day 1:









Unsure of dates:

















And Artemis:

















And Themis:

















And Hannibal, my goldfish:

















Memory lane is not a fun one to visit.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I see that every time I go on my photobucket as well. And they recently gave me 8 more gigs of memory to keep uploading my pics lol so I've been using it more. I also have my fish necropsy photos up there so I get a glimpse of that every time I go on as well >.<


----------



## Elsewhere

Ugh, why Photobucket, why? I try not to scan them, but I was looking for a pic from a long time ago that got off my computer, and ended up crying over these guys. I need to cheery things to do! Like sleep!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sleep is good! Yup. I'll be headed to bed soon. I can finally sleep in tomorrow!!!! I'm soooo excited since it's the only day I'll be sleeping in until after the New Year >.> uggg I get to work for 8 hours while my boss in on VaCa with his family.. Merry Christmas to me! lol


----------



## Elsewhere

YES ME TOO! I can't wait to NOT be awake! YAY! I'm trying to talk my mum into going to the LFS a bit away from us. I hate the guy, but I need shtuff, like fish food and such.

This. This link. This link right here. It is the best thing ever. You need to read it all!

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/mantis_shrimp


----------



## lilnaugrim

"High fiving lobsters and blessing babies," I just died! omg. I've seen the Mantis Shrimp before and their friggin powerful hits! Crazy how hard they can hit!


----------



## Elsewhere

LOL, I know! I was killing myself laughing! I love them, they're my new favourite!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Onetwothree DEATH! Omg seriously!! Remmy is looking at me like....why the hell are you still awake and you'd better not be laughing at me!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Elsewhere

I KNOW! "What is this ape pig thing??" Remmy must think you're on drugs, ahaha!


----------



## PetMania

my loach will sit there and stare at me until i leave. lol. he gets his shrimp pellets and he still stares until i leave him be.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol totally and now he's happy with me. ERMAGHERD! I have a Jesus snail! Lol my Mystery just did the thing! Not very long but I got pictures too XD lol My camera doesn't like too cooperate so I have a lot of blurry ones but like two good ones lol.

Oh and I shared that link with all my FB friends too XD


----------



## Elsewhere

Loaches are weird, haha! He's like "If mum isn't watching, I can have all the food!" XP

I WANT PICTURES! And I hope you credited your dear friend Elsewhere for that link, LOL!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Pictures are up in my log now!!! :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

I loved them all! All my tank lights are still on because I got home late, lol. The fish are like "Wut? Wut you doin? Iz too bright!"


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, that's why I have them on timers so I don't have to remember :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

How do you get timers?! I MUST HAVE THEM! XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

I got them off ThatPetPlace.com here: http://www.thatpetplace.com/aquasun-aquarium-controller I know our PetSmart and PetCo carries them but in store they're like 20 bucks, still worth it IMO!


----------



## Elsewhere

Aw, but I have like tanks that need lighting. Maybe after Christmas I can have money and afford the lovely timers :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, they're aewsome! I have both Remmy's tank and the 10 on one timer although used to be the Marineland Eclipse as well. Then for the 33 and two 5.5 I have them on one for the light but because I also have three heaters, an air pump, and four filters, I needed an extra strip. So my extra timer doesn't actually work, well the timer thing doesn't turn so I just use it for the filter/heater's lol works out.


----------



## Elsewhere

Nice! I might just invest in one or two of them- it would be super helpful in my situation with the lights!


----------



## Elsewhere

Pictures from my friend's house last night:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yup! Keeps the tank and fish healthier too with a good schedule. Helps reduce algae as well if there is a need.

EDIT: Pretty ornaments!!! I love the bells!!! I took pics of my christmas tree as well but I don't think I ever uploaded them!


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, that would be nice in the majority of my tanks!

Thank you! There my friend's, she had nice ones so I tested out my camera on them. The ornaments at our house are a little... weird. Well, they all have stories, and the stories are weird XP


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh yeah, we have pleeeenty of story ornaments as well lol like all of them are story ornaments XD we finally just got some regular ball snowflake ornaments this year! They look super pretty!


----------



## Elsewhere

That's good! We have a few regular ornaments, but not many, haha!


----------



## PetMania

Love your new avatar!


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks Pet!

Milo has made a bubblenest half the size of the tank >.> I'll take pics soon, it's pretty impressive. Pigg is doing good, in his favourite spot under the lip of the jar. I'm thinking of taking it out and putting in something smaller, then putting his Betta log back in, so he can chill and not have difficulty breathing. He's healthy, just old and lazy. Leo is Leo. Just swimming around like nuts, defending his property XD He sleeps in the sunken Betta log or in the plants around the tank


----------



## Elsewhere

Excuse my rant:

I was watching a Christmas episode of "Tanked" last night, and they did this snow globe aquarium where they needed snow in the tank. I was like, all right, cool beans, use some fish. Pearl Danios might be cool. NOPE. The tank is 240 gallons. They put in SIXTY juvenile goldfish, with a HUGE Christmas tree insert in the middle with barely any swimming room. SIXTY GOLDFISH. 20 Comets, 20 Ryukins and 20 faintails. WHY? WHY? The guy even said at some point during the show that the fish are the most important thing, yet they do THIS! WHY?!

LOOK AT THIS! Amazing tank, I love it, but WHY would you overstock it that much?!


----------



## PetMania

WHAT???!?!?!? Shouldn't they know to not overstock a tank? That is way too many goldfish. I would say 20 goldfish in there only, not 60. By the end of the day, that tank is going to be filthy. Did they even cycle the tank?


----------



## Elsewhere

I KNOW! Nope, they NEVER cycle it- they expect the client to deal with ALL of that stuff, promising them healthy fish when I'm sure that they won't be! They say "Oh we just put natural cycle in" and I'm like THAT DOESN'T CYCLE IT PEOPLE. 

They once made a cylindrical tank that was a top hat with floating hats inside. 600 gallon. THEY PUT 40 KOI IN IT. Constant light and nowhere to hide, hardly anywhere to move!










Ugh, sorry, these people REALLY erk me. Don't even get me started on the TV tank they did, we'd be here all day...


----------



## PetMania

I watched TANKED, and I am dissapointed. They put 20 angelfish in a 40 gallon tank. They also put 500 fish in a 1,000. No, it wasn't guppies...it was 4-inch fish. Way overstocking. They are really frustrating to watch now.


----------



## Elsewhere

I've seen all the episodes, I know which tanks you're talking about... It's almost as disgusting as the "Puppy games" where they separate puppies from litters and parents and lock them in a confined space with no human contact. I really am beginning to hate Animal Planet.


----------



## PetMania

Are you talking about the Puppy Bowl? I HATE that!


----------



## Elsewhere

Yes! The Puppy Bowl! It kills me every single time. My mother loves watching it, but it just disgusts me. Absolutely horrid thing.

Anyways! Things other than animal planet. Um. Sharks. And stuff. XP


----------



## PetMania

Sharks? 

The only sharks I can stand are Bala sharks at the pet store, lol! Oh, and the red-tailed ones


----------



## Elsewhere

I was trying to lighten the mood, LOL. I love Bala sharks! My favourite creature is actually the Great White


----------



## PetMania

I saw jaws and Sharknado, and Great Whites both scare me and make me laugh, lol. 
So, having your snails(mysteries) been making more babies the last couple of days?


----------



## Elsewhere

I hated Sharknado with a passion, but I LOVE Jaws! It's my favourite book and movie XD

No, no babies for the past... month? Yeah, it's been about a month now.


----------



## PetMania

Lucky. Well, my mysteries are getting to the point of reproducing. I found a pond snail and a MTS awhile back, so I hope the eggs I found are ramshorns. Amazing how fast they reproduce, huh? 
Does it take a month for the babies to grow up?


----------



## Elsewhere

It takes a lot longer than a month- it can take up to a year, depending on pH. In my one tank, it took around seven months just to be dime sized. In another, 3 months to be nearly fully grown. If it's low pH, longer, high pH, shorter.


----------



## PetMania

Thanks. I hope it's different for ramshorns. lol.


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, I have no idea with the ramshorns! I'm not very good with other snails XD


----------



## PetMania

It says anywhere from a month to a month and a half, so yeah, still long. 

Do you give yours away for free?


----------



## Elsewhere

Uh oh. Guys. I'm getting ideas. I need help. I'm looking into Mollies, which I've kept unsuccessfully before in my early days. Noooooo. STAHP! STAHP LOOKING ELSEWHERE STAHP!

EDIT** Yeah, I give them away free to friends, but sell them for 50 cents each on Kijiji (Canadian Craigslist)


----------



## PetMania

I just got started into platys again. I rescued a pregnant one and I knew I got myself into something, lol. My tank hated my last platys. 

Urgh! Fish are so addicting!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh geeze, between the three of us we'll have all the livebearer's XD Elsewhere, Mollies like their brackish environments though so keep that in mind. While they can be okay in freshwater, they much prefer and will be much healthier in Brackish. If you do though, you could get Gobies as well! OMG they are sooo cute! I love Bumblebee gobies, Scarlet Gobies, Rainbow Gobies and Cobalt gobies!!


----------



## PetMania

Darn! Now I want puffers.


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh I know they need brackish! It's actually kind of a reason I started considering them- so that I could have my halfway between salt and freshwater! Oooooh, Gobies! Don't get me going on this!

I mean, I REALLY want some goldies, but in my research I've found that the 30 would be a minimum and maybe not even that with two. I'm not sure I want to do that to a goldfish, but I do really like them... Awaiting responses from others I know who own goldies, see what they say.

And I've wanted Mollies again for forever! Maybe I could do the Molly tank, then possibly do a pond instead, or put the Goldies in the big tank downstairs if we get one. I DON'T KNOW. ERGAMUFFIN.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I would definitely go with the mollies because then you can have other fish in there too, not just the mollies or in the Goldy case, the Goldies lol. And yeah, seeing that one Goldfish in my 33, it was like Godzilla destroying Japan XD So while they are beautiful, you could definitely put them somewhere else to give them a bigger home. The mollies would be very happy in the 30, although I think just a pair would do if you wanted other fish.

The good thing about gobies is that they're generally bottom dwellers where Mollies are top-mid level so that's already a great start IMHO lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Hm. I was thinking of doing a species tank and letting them breed and such and have a kind of circle of life thing going on, then give away babies or something, but gobies are so friggin cute. I just don't know where I'd get them from...


----------



## lilnaugrim

I really wish I could send fish to you because we've got Rainbows, cobalts, bumbles and marbles down here. Although Marbles actually get like four feet long soooo yeah...don't get one of those lol, they're also aggressive. I mean, I could always send you a fish and hope it doesn't get caught but that's probably not a great idea and your mom doesn't want you to get packages.....what if....what if I bought you something off AB and had it shipped to your house and you just say it was a Christmas present or whatever and you weren't expecting it....how do you think she would feel? lol


----------



## Elsewhere

I feel as if she would kill me LOL. Plus, it's literally -35 here and there's a layer of sheer ice over everything. Almost broke my leg walking ten feet to the garage >.< And you shouldn't spend your money on me! Shipping is terribly expensive!

So I'm seeing that not a lot of live plants live through brackish water, but luckily I have near all the species they say can make it! I just need to do some tank shuffling and perhaps some Christmas money plant buying XD

Hm, I'm seeing a website called LiveAquaria that may be able to provide me with fishies... Still not sure on stocking yet, though :/


----------



## PetMania

Elsewhere said:


> Hm. I was thinking of doing a species tank and letting them breed and such and have a kind of circle of life thing going on, then give away babies or something, but gobies are so friggin cute. I just don't know where I'd get them from...


 
Lol, don't do that with livebearers. They'll overstock the tank in months. Though, are you talking about natural selection? In that case, yeah, it'll work. You'll just need to give away some every once in awhile.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugg don't buy from LiveAquaria, more like LieAquaria. I've only heard bad things from them, a person ordered like four Pineapple Swords and they gave them Platies instead and they were Red Wag, not even Pineapples. But half the stock died in shipping and the people were like "oh, you didn't open it within the alloted hour (or whatever) so we can't do anything for you...so sorry" I do use that site a lot for referencing and just looking at fish and what might be good with what though. I mean, you can buy from there if you want! I just wanted to warn you was all :-/

Perhaps you can put a wanted add up on Kijiji (sp?) and see if anyone bites.

EDIT: shipping is expensive here too if you want 2 day mail! It's about the same price depending on who you go with.


----------



## Elsewhere

Natural selection? Not sure what that is XD Is that "letting nature take it's course" and having parents eat them?

EDIT** Erg, how about no to LA >.< Yeah, but no one would be willing to ship or drive, is what sucks. I MIGHT be able to get my mother to agree to AB, though, since it would be during winter break that they'd get here  I just don't know what to stock! Ugh, why is this so hard??


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, that's why you get things shipped, yay! let the FedEx guy or whoever do the driving! I wouldn't mind spending a bit of money if it were for Christmas! I mean, I'm not gonna do it for everyone on the forum but you two I don't mind ^_^ Tis the Season!

But yeah, stocking is always the most difficult part!


----------



## Elsewhere

Aw, Lil, you are too awesome! 

I'm just all over the place with stocking ideas XD I keep thinking, oh what about this? Or this? Or this? And then I'm like BUT THIS IS COOL TOO. HM. Maybe stick to freshwater? ERG! Okay. Okay. Let's decide that Mollies are super awesome and a good choice for the tank. Now to decide what else can go in there is the thing. Allow me to see if anyone around carries bumblebee gobies, one sec.


----------



## Elsewhere

Aaaaand no one sells them or is closed early. Took me literally two minutes, LOL


----------



## PetMania

It was $9.50 for me to ship 2 BN plecos to Texas....


----------



## Elsewhere

Wow. In Canada it's like $40 for live animals.

Guys. Guys. Omagawd. Guys. _Axolotls_. Could this work? I know nothing about them, but dear lord they are the cutest thing I have ever seen. _Guys_. Is this even possible? XDXDXD


----------



## PetMania

Make sure they are legal in your area. The thing that sucks about living in Cali is that you can't have gerbils, axolotls *I just spelt that wrong tee-hee*, hedgehogs, or ferrets :-D (<--- sarcastic face) 

But that would work. I believe you need 10 gallons each.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lmao! Yes you could do axolotls! They live around 10 years though normally, sometimes longer. They are conivores so they like their meaty pellets and foods. They are cannibalistic when younger so you'll need to keep them separate until they are able to be with each other. They are very messy eaters but so cute. You can't have gravel with them because they could choke on it, you could glue down gravel but that's probably not gonna look great I guess unless you found a way to make it pretty lol. Live plants will work just fine, sand works okay because they usually just expel it out unlike gravel. They like their buddies so having more than one is a good idea. You can't sex them until they are roughly 6-8 inches long.

EDIT: oh and they are colder water, completely aquatic salamanders.


----------



## PetMania

They are so cute! I really wish I could have one...darn!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Me too! I want a full black wild one and name it Toothless. It's been done so much but I don't care! I DO WHAT I WANT! 

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m498ejQboc1r1p9efo1_500.gif


----------



## Elsewhere

ERMAGERD. YES. I WILL DO AN AXOLOTL OR TWO BECAUSE I HAVE DIVIDERS FOR THE 30G. OH MY GOODNESS GRACIOUS. MY FRIEND AND I ARE FREAKING OUT. YES. Could I get two of them? Is my gravel okay, or would I need barebottom? I don't know if I can do sand :/ I've heard that gravel is fine, but I have no clue XD NOW I JUST NEED TO FIND SOMEONE WHO SELLS THEM!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol yeah, don't get your hopes up too high before you can't find them!!! You could easily have three in the 30 if you wanted to. Three is a good number for them, they'd be very happy ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

I found a Canadian breeder that ships them! ERMAGERD I AM FREAKING OUT.


----------



## PetMania

ermagerd! where's the clapping icon??!?!?!!?! 

:welldone: FOUND IT!


----------



## lilnaugrim

:-D!!!!! Exciting!!! Oh and I would take the gravel out for when they are babies if you're getting babies, it's just easier to clean and stuff ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

I AM SO EXCITED. AND BIG AL'S MIGHT SELL THEM. I DON'T KNOW. I'LL CALL THEM IN THE MORNING!!!! The only problem is this woman sells them for $40 each, and I can't afford that right now XD 

Doing a whole bunch of research now!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, that's the normal price for Axolotls of any age really!


----------



## Elsewhere

That's what I've read! And if I order 3, they're only $35 each! Just waiting on shippi prices, and I actually might be able to pick them up!!!! THIS COULD BE HAPPENING BEFORE CHRISTMAS!


----------



## PetMania

:thumbsup: YAY!


----------



## lilnaugrim

CONGRATS!!!!! So exciting!! Ugg, I wish I could commit to an axolotl! I guess I'll have to live precariously through you lol


----------



## Elsewhere

LOL, yes, live through me! Still trying to get research done! And scratch before Christmas- I only have $12 XD


----------



## Elsewhere

EHEEHEE! It looks like I MIGHT be getting two wild-types and either a white albino or a leucistic  I was hoping for one wild to be male, the other female, and the white one female as well. That would be AWESOMELY AMAZING. I'll be taking all the gravel out, and I might put sand in, but could also just do bare-bottom, it seems quite a bit easier to maintain.

For feeding them, I was thinking it could be a good way to get rid of baby snails. Depressing, yes, but I have an awful of them! I could also start up some feeder Guppy breeding, but who knows at this point.


----------



## Elsewhere

>.> Triple post here. Sorry.


----------



## Elsewhere

Stupid laggy computer >.<


----------



## PetMania

Oh my, the wild and albinos are really pretty!


----------



## Elsewhere

I knooooooow! The whites scare my mum, LOL. But she likes the black ones!


----------



## Elsewhere

I can't breath. Oh my God. OH. MY. GOD. MY DAD SAYS WE CAN HAVE A DAY TRIP UP TO THE PLACE THAT SELLS AXOLOTLS ON FRIDAY BECAUSE HE NEEDS UNDER ARMOUR AND HE SAID IT'S COOL BEANS SO I'LL BE GETTING THEM ON FRIDAY OH MY DEAR LORD YES YES YES. I JUST NEED SAND AND SOME LIVE FOOD AND BAM I CAN GET THEM.


----------



## PetMania

Ermagerd!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elsewhere

If you'll excuse me, I'll be going to make a hide out of Lego!


----------



## PetMania

You can put lego into water? Cool!


----------



## Elsewhere

I know, right? Who knew!


----------



## PetMania

I thought it would leak dye or something.


----------



## Elsewhere

Me too, but people do it all the time! 

Goodness gracious, an hour and a half later, all the gravel is finally out of the tank. There was SO MUCH CRAP stuck in there it isn't even funny. Seriously, it was disgusting. Twice weekly gravel vacs for months on end, yet it was still revolting. NEVER AGAIN. This is why I love my small gravel! Sand, here I come!


----------



## PetMania

My gravel vaccuum stopped working one time, and I was replacing the gravel....it was SOOOO gross!!!


----------



## Elsewhere

It's just nasty. Never, never, never again. I could never get all the crap out of there! Ugh, I'm so glad it's over and done with!

I have a cut on my left arm, and I'm a lefty, meaning that I use that arm to do everything in my tanks. Pretty sure it's infected now from using it on the tanks whilst cleaning today >.< Peroxide and Polysporin, here I come!


----------



## PetMania

Aww, hope it's not infected. That wouldn't be good. I once had fish stuff in a jar and it got rusted, and I almost cut myself opening it. T-shot here i come!


----------



## Elsewhere

Oi, that would suck! Naw, I think I got enough medical crap on it in time, the wound was nearly closed anyways.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hooray for Axolotls!!! I love wilds, they're definitely my favorite!!! I'm so happy your parents approve of them as well! I wonder if I should make my 33 for some Axolotls when it's moved to my mom's house. I was going to make it a community but since my recent decline in Betta numbers, I will be able to house all four (Aero, Kit-Kat, Hawkeye and Charlie) in the 20 long (quadrupled on Charlies side to make sure he doesn't jump >.>) and then use the 29 provided it still carries water, for my community tank :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Yes, do that! That would be amazing! We can be Axolotl buddies! My friend that I met through a fish group is actually getting one when I go and get mine- I'll be picking it up for her  She's super excited, but hopefully she officially confirms soon, otherwise I might have a $40 amphibian with no home :/

The Otos were supposed to go to a new home yesterday, but with the ice storm we're having it didn't happen. The woman's car was literally frozen to her driveway, they couldn't get it out. It's warmed up a little today, so she's coming now. I feel horrible, because I lost an Oto last night from all the stress. He was floating at the top  I had to keep them in a floating 1g overnight, because I couldn't release them and then catch them again three days in a row- they would've been even more stressed out that way. I feel so bad losing the little guy, but the woman will understand since she couldn't get here. I've had Otos do fine in pairs, and maybe she'll get some friends for them.

I have the Axie tank nearly set up! I just need some more hides and my sand and it'll be perfect!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I've got to figure out exactly how to culture live foods >.< I'm such a derp when it comes down to that lol. Annnnnd because of my guppies, they can act as feeder fish when I don't want the babies! yayyaya lol I just have to make sure my mom wants an axolotl trio before I go just doing it without her knowing lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, I'm looking into earth and blood worms... not too easy LOL ANSWER THE PHONE BIG AL'S, HOW HARD IS IT?! Sorry XD I just want to know if they sell worms and stuff!


----------



## Elsewhere

Gr, PetSmart only sells mealworms and super worms and stuff like that.


----------



## Elsewhere

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. I FOUND WORMS! YESYESYES! IT ONLY TOOK ME 30 PHONE CALLS! SOMEONE AROUND HERE HAS WORMS! WOO! I CAN START A WORM FARM NOW! FINA-FREAKING-LY! I found someone online who sells them, 500 for $52+ shipping. But that would take possibly three weeks, so I'm going for these worms! For $50 I can get about 180 worms. Not nearly as many, but hey, it's pretty close to home!


----------



## PetMania

Congrats. Good job!


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks! Now I just need to know HOW to start one, LOL


----------



## Elsewhere

WOOHOO! I have confirmation for three Axolotls! Two wild-types and one Leucistic! YAAAAY! And guess what?! They're only 1-3 inches (Wilds three, Leucistics one or two) so they're only twenty bucks each! I CAN AFFORD THEM! YAAAAY! Super excited about it!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Merry Christmas to you!!!! :-D make sure to keep them separated of course! Wouldn't want them turning cannibalistic on you!!!!


----------



## Elsewhere

Merry Christmas, Lil! And Pet! And everyone, haha! Yeah, I wasn't sure if they were juvies or not, so I'll be separating the tank up tonight after dinner and movies


----------



## Elsewhere

Merry Christmas everyone! I'm typing this from my Christmas present, A TABLET!!! YAAAAAAY! So excited! I wasn't expecting it at all, and it's perfect, because I can use it for a whole bunch of school stuff! I'll still use my crappy old desktop for most of my work, but this is good for transferring video work onto the computers at school for one of the classes I have! I also got UNICORN SLIPPERS ERMAGERD THEY ARE WARM AND AMAZING! AND A BACON SHIRT AND FROG HAT! My mum loved her present from me, a miniature Christmas tree from the huge one she said she liked. And my dad liked his- me paying more for my mum's present XD The Bettas got bloodworms for Christmas morning, and the animals got a whole bunch of toys! Gotta go for breakfast!


----------



## Elsewhere

Morning to everyone on Bettafish! I feel like I have a Christmas hangover XD We had a great tome last night, and I split it between my house and my grandmother's house. Lots of laughing and yelling and fighting and making up and awesome food, just like every year! I passed out in a food coma last night LOL TOTALLY worth it! I hope you all had as merry a Christmas as I did!

So I've been asked to babysit on Sunday, the day that we're going up to my cousin's for lunch and to get the Axies, so I'm trying to convince my dad that we should go tomorrow instead. I've offered for him to go to the Bass Pro Shop all day long and that I would pay for gas money, so who knows how far that will get me XD It all depends on what he says later, when he actually wakes up.

I feel like I need to go get some breakfast, but at the same time, I feel like if I do, I will LITERALLY DIE LOL So I'll stay here in bed and watch Milo beg for food from afar in my nice cozy bed, typing this out to members who I'm sure weren't awakened by their dog begging to go out.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol I'm already at work and fully functioning except for the Sinus Infection I now have >.> ppooooooppy!

Yay for Christmas Hangover's as long as it's not related to alcohol hahah. I'm glad you had so much fun! It does sound great :-D I hope your dad will allow you to go tomorrow as well!!! That would be so exciting! Good luck with bribing him haha


----------



## Elsewhere

Aw, that sucks Lil! At least it means more money LOL And no, just food XD I ate waaaaay too much, haha. My mum and I both passed out at the same time LOL

AND YES! Hopefully bribing works! I really hope it does anyways.

A pet store near me is having a huge sale, including if you buy a guinea pig cage you get a FREE GUINEA PIG. I LOVE guinea pigs! I used to have one, and he was my best friend since I was a sad and lonely child, and even today I miss him lkke crazy. I would honestly give up having Axolotls just to get a guinea pig, but my mother refuses to let me have one again :/ I even told her I would take the 30g down and put the cage there, but nope, she won't let me. If there's anything I love more than fish, it's guinea pigs XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's okay, I feel much better after vomiting up my breakfast >.> took a nap too lol only half an hour but I'm feeling better for sure. Well at least my head is, not my throat :-/ I didn't even party last night lol. Everyone keeps coming in saying "Oh, party hard for the holiday's??" and then I'm like "no Sinus infection" with my raspy voice and then they run away after they ask if I'm on antibiotics and I say no lol. It just started today, give me a break guys!

I don't actually like guinea pigs much, one bit me as a kid and I never forgave it. Then again, I was bitten by a bunny, a gerbil, a mouse, a rat, chickens and cat's but I still like them XD idk. They are cute though.


----------



## Elsewhere

Aw, that sucks. Hopefully it passes quickly :/ Yes, people tend to run away when you're sick. Or in general. It all depends on who you are LOL

So... I'm not getting Axolotls. At least not this weekend, or within the next month. I sat down with my mm and talked to her about my desire for more guinea pigs, and we worked out a deal- if I am to get guinea pigs, I don't get Axies, I put the 30g downstairs about emptying it out and leaving it that way for a while, I get rid of the 2.5 on the desk, and I take care of the cat litter and dog crap forever. If I can do all this within and for two weeks, she'll discuss getting them. If she decides she doesn't want me to get them, then I'll get the Axies later on. I'm really excited about this. I think why I had a hard time deciding what I was getting in the 30g was because I didn't really want anything in there as much as I wanted something to cuddle with. While I have my dogs and my cats, they're either hyper, smell really bad, or dislike me and won't just sit and snuggle. I've missed guinea pigs for a really long time now, and I'm willing to tone down the fish obsession to be able to get them again.

Plus, it'd be WAAAAAAY cheaper to keep guinea pigs than Axolotls, and I wouldn't have to deal with all the live food. And we'll be rescuing them from the animal shelter, so I'll be saving lives instead of buying them from a pet store that doesn't care about their welfare.

Sorry about the big long paragraph >.< I just get going on this thing, LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim

lmao! This is true.

Yay! Congrats on presuading your mom! Or at least working things out for now, that's totally cool ^_^

Yeah I hear you on the cuddling things! Siberian has recently decided he likes to be a lap kitty! I've never had a lap kitty before! But now it get's a bit excessive when I want to move because my back hurts or something and I can't because I have a cat on my lap lol. He's so cute. He slept with me last night, even through all my tossing and turning, I tend to accidentally throw them off the bed sometimes so they don't always sleep with me but he stayed for most of the night ^_^ makes me happy. He probably also realized that I was getting sick and needed the loving! he's such a good kitty. Hopefully you get a guinea pig like that haha, well at least a lovable one! ^_^


----------



## PetMania

Elsewhere said:


> Aw, that sucks. Hopefully it passes quickly :/ Yes, people tend to run away when you're sick. Or in general. It all depends on who you are LOL
> 
> So... I'm not getting Axolotls. At least not this weekend, or within the next month. I sat down with my mm and talked to her about my desire for more guinea pigs, and we worked out a deal- if I am to get guinea pigs, I don't get Axies, I put the 30g downstairs about emptying it out and leaving it that way for a while, I get rid of the 2.5 on the desk, and I take care of the cat litter and dog crap forever. If I can do all this within and for two weeks, she'll discuss getting them. If she decides she doesn't want me to get them, then I'll get the Axies later on. I'm really excited about this. I think why I had a hard time deciding what I was getting in the 30g was because I didn't really want anything in there as much as I wanted something to cuddle with. While I have my dogs and my cats, they're either hyper, smell really bad, or dislike me and won't just sit and snuggle. I've missed guinea pigs for a really long time now, and I'm willing to tone down the fish obsession to be able to get them again.
> 
> Plus, it'd be WAAAAAAY cheaper to keep guinea pigs than Axolotls, and I wouldn't have to deal with all the live food. And we'll be rescuing them from the animal shelter, so I'll be saving lives instead of buying them from a pet store that doesn't care about their welfare.
> 
> Sorry about the big long paragraph >.< I just get going on this thing, LOL


Hey, thanks for your PM, and you too, naugrim. I may just post here every now and then. I would miss you guys too much. 

Sometimes we change our minds  I wanted a hamster once, but changed my mind and got a betta instead. I have wanted a bunny, guinea, or hammy now for quite sometime. I do find that I am getting pretty obsessed with fish nowadays. 

Don't forget to post pics of your new piggies!


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks guys! If I end up getting them I will spam you all with pics! I feel like it will most likely happen- I'm pretty good at persuading my mum XD


----------



## Elsewhere

Uuuuuuuuugh. Today I went out to buy nail clippers for the dogs, and clipped all of Daisy's successfully, but upon doing Holly's, I only got nine done, because on the ninth, she freaked and moved her paw RIGHT when I clipped down and I went right through the middle of her quick. Yeah. Blood EVERYWHERE. I put pressure and wanted to go to the vet, but my dad wouldn't listen and didn't even care. My mum can't handle blood, so I was trying to deal with a bleeding, scared 100 pound dog basically on my own. My mum called the vet and went out to try and get something that would stop the bleeding, but my town sucks and she only found a stick version, not a powder. It made it bleed more. At that point we wrapped up her blood caked paw and stuck a bag over it, then drove to the vet. It stopped bleeding a little on the ride over, and the powder they put on stopped it altogether. Thank God, because I was getting seriously worried. She's fine, which is great, and the vet as amazing, she didn't even charge us.

In fish news, everyone is fine and well. I need to clean the tanks, but that can wait until tomorrow. I'm already incredibly tired, so I'll update more tomorrow.


----------



## PetMania

A local pet store should have septic powder.


----------



## Elsewhere

Ours doesn't even have nail clippers and literally one corner for fish things, so them not having anything for my dog doesn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Poor doggy!! I'm always afraid of doing that to my cat's too when I used to clip their nails. Well Siberian's I still need to trim because he friggin claws me when making muffins, cute and all until they dig in >.> he doesn't go out much so I don't think he has to worry much about getting attacked by coyote's or anything. But yeah, always a scare though. I'm happy she's doing better though now!


----------



## Elsewhere

Hey guys, sorry it's been a couple of days since I posted. Been a little busy. As far as fish tanks go, everything is going great. I still need to do WC, but I'll have to wait until tomorrow afternoon now. I have no idea how I'm going to clean the 10- it's an absolute jungle! I added in all the plants from the 2.5 and it seems to be jut overflowing with plants! I barely ever trim, because I love the jungle look, so it's my own fault.

The 27 hex is doing good, I added the adult snails today and am still trying to get rid of the majority of the babies. I gave away two thus far, and almost got rid of around ten, but the person backed out. Everything is growing good in there and everyone looks a little too well fed LOL I'll have to stop looking at their adorable little eyes XD

So I'm really excited about this guinea pig thing, and it seems pretty certain to happen within the next month or two! I have a bit of a dilemma when it comes to cages, though. I'm torn between two- one is in the next town over, and the other can be ordered over the Internet and is a custom made cage. Here's the link to the online one:

http://www.guineapigcagesstore.com/candc-cage-large

It's five feet by two and a half feet, or thirty inches by sixty inches. 40 in shipping. I can afford a bigger one, but this is the biggest one that will go in my room XD The other one is a rabbit cage, and is twenty three inches by forty seven inches. That one is a hundred and five bucks, and much smaller. But it's still much closer... I'm thinking of ordering the cage, I really love those ones, especially because I can add on, it's just a matter of convincing my mother that it's worth ordering XD

What do you guys think? Online or next town over?


----------



## Elsewhere

Happy New Years to all! I actually really hate New Years, because everyone is all 'New year new me! Ahaha! I'll be so much more awesome!' And I'm just like oooookay then. All these new years resolutions, and I never really partook in them.

But I might as well get these out of the way- 
I haven't cleaned my fish tanks since last year!
I haven't fed my fish since last year!
I haven't trimmed my plants since last year!
I haven't pet my dog since last year!
I haven't cut my nails since last year!
I haven't scooped the cat litter since last year!
I haven't gone outside since last year!

So many more thins could go on that list XD Hoping you all had a great night, even if I didn't really enjoy new years, like always. Hopefully you guys have a year full of happy moments and special days!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol happy need to year to you to, I don't really make resolutions either, just is pointless for me lol, if I'm gonna make a resolution, I can do it any time of the year


----------



## Elsewhere

Exactly! I've been driving my mum nuts all day saying I haven't done THIS since last year! LOL The fish are good and healthy, and I'll hopefully be getting tank pics today. I tried cleaning the 10 yesterday, and it was not working out at all. I kept uprooting things or getting plants stuck on my hand -_- Very small WC on that one this week. I need to get rid of these snails. The Barbs are trying tp eat them all, and I have nowhere else to put them!

I tested the water today, and everything looks good, so hopefully these plants are telling me to do less WC because they're taking care of it XD


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh, and I just realized! Tuesday was my one year anniversary of being on this site! Woo!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Woohoo! You've been on this site three months longer than I have! Lol well I stalked around this time but that was it. I still can't believe I've had remmy for a year now!!! But yeah, I'm still at my aunts house so none of my fish have been fed yet...haven't fed my fish since last year either haha


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I know this is from the previous page, but you can use plain flour or something like corn starch to stop the bleeding if you accidentally cut the dog's quick. We used it when mum cut the quick on one of our German Shepherds, and it stopped the bleeding pretty quickly. 

It's awful when you do it though. I will trim my cats' claws but I refuse to do the dog's because I can't see how close to cut.


----------



## Elsewhere

I just typed out a long reply when my tablet died. Erg!

It feels weird that I've had Pigg longer than you've had Remmy, Lil. Eighteen months now! It feels like such a long time!

Thanks LBF, my aunt told us the same thing, but after we already went to the vet XD Hopefully this doesn't happen again. My dad wants to just take her to the vet for all of her grooming things now, both of them, but that's fifteen bucks per nail clipping, which is ridiculous! I'll just have to be more careful and try and calm her down before grooming her anymore.

So it's looking like I'll be getting guinea pigs! My mum says she still hasn't made an official decision, but I think she's thinking I can get one. She said she'd tell me after two weeks, but I'm doubting that. They're going on a trip soon, and she said I can get them after that if she decides I can get them, but I'm pretty sure she'll pull out the exam excuse and say I can't get them til after exams are done.

I'll be making my own C&C cage, which should be a learning experience. Hopefully all will go well with that! I'll be taking pics of the fish sometime this week as an update! Maybe today, but probably not.


----------



## Quinn

Make a double level C&C! I hope the piggies work out for you! Sounds like your mom will cave. Yay!
I had a bunch as a kid, but sadly most weren't given the best of care/proper caging. They are cuties, but my heart really went to rats, they are just amazing little guys. I'd like to have a bunny again too... I really need a big house. And more money. Hahaha


----------



## PetMania

Happy One-year anniversary! 




lilnaugrim said:


> Woohoo! You've been on this site three months longer than I have! Lol well I stalked around this time but that was it. I still can't believe I've had remmy for a year now!!! But yeah, I'm still at my aunts house so none of my fish have been fed yet...haven't fed my fish since last year either haha


 
Yep! March will be one year for me as well ;-)


----------



## Elsewhere

I need to get back into updating this thing! Wow! So I'm going to focus on fishies here and start up a new journal for my piggy adventures! Yay! I'll post a link when I get it going! All fish are good. Leo's biting, but there's no sign of rot *yet* so I'm holding off on things. I think he's mad that I moved some plants around, or maybe the divided tank is stressing him... I'm not sure. The plants are growing like nuts, I got some pics last night but they won't upload to Photobucket, so they'll have to wait until I'm not so frustrated with it.

The 27 hex is doing great! The swords are finally not dying off, and are growing new and strong leaves! I put the larger Anubias in the tank as well, where it's thriving. The 30 is still up in the sad corner of my room, as my mum still hasn't torn down that wall, so I can't store it anywhere >.< It's also being used temporarily for the snails. I thought the big guys were dead, I felt so terrible- absolutely nothing can go in with Soleil and the Barbs, they are VICIOUS. I really need someone to take the rest of these snails, the 30 won't be up for much longer and I don't want them in a bucket for the next while.

I don't want to go school on Monday! Errrg! We'r actually supposed to get massive snow storms tomorrow, so hey, you never know! They actually talked about it on the news! Fingers crossed!


----------



## tiffanylucky

A 30 gallon tank must be a pain to clean. How long does it take to clean that tank? Also I can relate, my mom makes me keep my betas in my room which was the coldest room, but now I have a big heater so I don't end up with fish popsicles. Also I may be able to help you by adopting a few as long as they are ok with bettas and if your willing to ship them to Missouri. I have a 5 gallon tank that I would put them in with one of my bettas.


----------



## Elsewhere

Actually, the 30 was just fine to clean for weekly changes, but cleaning out the entire thing absolutely sucks. I'm trying to put it off for a while. I'm in Canada, so I can't ship live things across the border without s license, and even then they sometimes don't make it. If you were up here, I'd totally give them to you!


----------



## tiffanylucky

I understand, it's not safe to send them. I got the 5 gallon tank for Christmas and had to spend $30.00 on pebbles, small live plant and pebble vacuum, it sucks that it cost a lot to keep them happy. But I hate cleaning my tanks more then the cost, good thing we have filters. Can you imagine dealing with your 30 gallon tank with out a filter?


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm actually doing that right now. I'm hoping the snails will be gone really soon, as I haven't hooked my filter back up and I don't feel like doing a whole bunch of WC!


----------



## tiffanylucky

I don't blame you, that sounds worse then nails on a chalk board. How long have you not been running the filter in that tank? Also have fun cleaning the tank, I can see why you have been putting it off now. Also why not clean the other tanks after you clean that giant tank? When I clean one tank, I always clean the other same day well I'm in a tank cleaning mode.


----------



## Elsewhere

I've had this tank running since May, I took the filter out recently. My tank cleaning day is Sunday, and this tank will be totally torn down and put downstairs for storage.


----------



## Elsewhere

You guys have no idea how lucky I am. I got two weeks off for Christmas break, plus the last day, and now it's a snow day first day back. I AM SO HAPPY. I'm dedicating the day to assignments, but as you can tell I haven't been doing much on that dedication XD

I'd like to mention a documentary I watched today on SeaWorld. I won't share the name or link, as I'm not sure if the mods would approve, as it's pretty graphic. It was just atrocious, a complete stain on mankind. I'm never going to an aquarium or anything like one ever again. What they do to those whales is so degrading, and I'm still fuming over the video. If someone wants the link, you can PM me, otherwise I won't be putting it here. 

Sorry. Rant over.

Everyone is doing great, except the snails. They need a new home ASAP, this tank is 't going to be up much longer and I do 't want them in with the Barbs or Soleil.


----------



## tiffanylucky

do you have any nicknames for your aquarium?


----------



## Elsewhere

No, just the number of gallons.

Tests for the water are all good, and the 30 is still up, as there are still numerous snails. Like, all of them. They need to go, errrrg. I have room for them, but my fish are not too friendly lately! Pigg seems to be slowing down a little, but he's getting up there in years. He never flared often, but now he's just chilling instead of guarding his territory.

Exams are coming up. Oh joy. So much to do, so little time. I should be studying, but instead I'm browsing the interwebs XD


----------



## Elsewhere

We took the 30 down today and now it's sitting on the bathroom, waiting flr me to move it to my room empty. I'll be cursing myself tomorrow for being so lazy today when I need to have a shower XD

The snails are in a 2.5 temporarily. I'm changing it out twice a day, maybe three times, with cucumber and possibly an algae wafer or two. I really hope someone takes them soon. I want to keep them, but they'll either be tortured by Soleil or cramped in the 10g >.< I did not sign up for babies with these guys!

I'll be cleaning the tanks tomorrow, along with doing a lot of homework and studying. Stupid exams are coming up. My math exam is going to be death. It's so long my teacher thinks we need three days and five and a half hours to do it. Why? Why would you make such a thing? Erg. I don't have time for all of this stuff. For studying, ISU's, extra tests, exams, assignments and new units. There honestly is not enough time in the rest of the school year for all of this stuff.

Sorry for the rant XD


----------



## Elsewhere

Just found out that I'm a great grandma! Estabon and Consuela's babies that I gave to my friend's mum had eggs, and they just recently hatched! Yay! My little babies are grandparents!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Holy crap that's a lot of snails!! :shock: good luck getting rid of them! And good luck on your Math Exam as well >.< geez, even in college our exams are only like an hour usually. At times it does take the entire 3 hour block given to us for exams but usually we finish things in around an hour to hour and a half.....yikes.


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks... So far no offers... I'd really like for them to go this weekend, but it probably won't happen.

All the tanks are squeaky clean and all fish are good! I had a dream last night that Leo died  What the heck does THAT mean?

My math teacher was all mad today because I didn't do the homework. She thinks I don't dedicate enough time to it. Are you freaking kidding me? I get lower marks in other classes to keep up with math, which isn't even vital to my current career choice! Today I had an English ISU due and a massive WW2 history test, so yeah, I gave the weekend to my other classes for once because I comprehend the Sine law. It just kills me how much all of my teachers expect us to do right now because they forgot they were on a timeline, and they think we don't have three other classes to go to.

Sorry, all I seem to be doing is ranting on here >.< 

On fishy notes, when I cleaned the 27 the other day, the Barbs wouldn't stop biting me. What is this? I had just fed them, and they were munching away on my hand XD Weird little dudes.

Oh, and if anyone was interested in what happened with the guinea pigs, I have a whole journal about them you can check out


----------



## lilnaugrim

That dream just sounds like you were thinking about him too much or something. Didn't you have an LFS that would take the snails? Hell, I would just give them all the them if no one else was offering, that's what I do lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Hopefully. He's doing just fine, still has those weird colour changes, though. Like, he'll be super bright purple one second and then pale the next. Weird fish!

I have bad news. No pictures, maybe ever. I can't upload pics from my camera to my tablet, and I can't get Internet on my comp that holds pics >.< Erg, stupid computer!

A reposted an ad for the snails, and a bunch of people have offered to take them, so they'll be split up and shipped off by the end of the month!


----------



## Elsewhere

So. Tired. Exams are literally killing me. I decided to take yesterday off of studying so I could RELAX and now I need to get stiff done, but I'm just SO TIRED. ERGAMUFFIN.

I'm thinking that I'm only going to change the water on both tanks every two weeks. Both remain at perfect levels throughout, and it will take me less time tl care for them. Just going to have to fill them up. Woo!


----------



## PetMania

Hi! Checking in to see how you are doing. I hate big tests, too. And that's a lot of snails.


----------



## Elsewhere

Hey Pet! Good to see you on again!

So we're moving the 30 downstairs soon, and I'm thinking of putting Soleil and the Barbs in that tank along with some Pearl Danios from my neighbour's. She has them in a 10g, and realized that it was top small, so she's looking to rehome them before they get too big. I hope they'll get along with everyone. At least I don't need to QT them, my neighbour has taken great care of them, she was just misinformed. 

I have a stocking plan for the 27 hex if the plan with the 30 follows through. I'm thinking of a powder blue dwarf gourami, ten Dainty Cories, fifteen Ember Tetras and Estabon. According Aqadvisor, I'll be 97% stocked. Plus the plants and more frequent WC, I think it'll be fine. I might lower the levels of fish to be sure everything will be fine, but for now that's my plan! Hopefully that will keep me updating on this as it continues.

I'll be using sand in the 30, and if my neighbour just happens to find a home for the fish before I'm ready for them, I might get a couple of Kuhli Loaches, which would be awesome. My mum thinks it's a great idea, we just need to clear out the space! Woo!


----------



## tiffanylucky

Drink coffee or tea. That's my advice. Works for me unless I don't have time to make that, I drink water. Also peppermint will help u as well. So carry some with u.


----------



## PetMania

It's good to be back  

tea sounds good....


----------



## Elsewhere

I bet it is, Pet! It's great seeing you around the forum!

Everyone is good, I'll be cleaning tanks tomorrow or Monday. Not too much to update on, which is why the thread is kind of going through a dry spell. I'm happy to not be updating, though, since it means that there isn't anything wrong with the fish. Snails are still here, I only got rid of two. Consuela passed, but she was with me for over a year and I'm not too upset over it. I'm shocked that Estabon is still hanging around!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well happy everyone's doing well! And you as well. Just was reading about your piggies, sucks that lady didn't come through, Wilfred was absolutely adorable! But I'm sure your new babies will be more adorable than anything else! Good luck with them :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks Lil! I wish I could pics of the babies up tomorrow, I can only do it through my desktop and it's crashed :/ Love my tablet, but not the lack of a memory card slot or the crappy pictures XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah I hear you, I'm glad my laptop is still functioning...for now >.< Love my tablet but...I could have used a real laptop for Christmas instead >.< I totally feel ungrateful when I say that but it's true and both my parents knew this! But I am happy with what I got, all fun stuff and stuff I needed :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh I LOVE my tablet, it's fantastic, just what I needed for school! I just wish the desktop worked, LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim

What kind of tablet do you have?


----------



## Elsewhere

Windows Surface, you?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah, that would be why. I've just got an Android, so it's basically a big phone that I can't even call out of. It's nice for internet surfing although incredibly slow :-/ I tried using the word processor apps they've got but they all suck so I can't use it for school. Hence why I don't mind the tablet but I would have been better off with a newer laptop lol


----------



## Elsewhere

So updating is not my thing lately >.< Sorry about that, been awful busy lately with the baby pigs and school. Fish news is not the best, I regret to type.

I went into my room the other day, to see Leo swimming furiously and trying to get my attention. From Pigg's side. They both have pretty ripped fins, and Pigg has lost quite a bit of colour. He's been hanging out at the top a lot more often, or is lying on the bottom. Cupping doesn't help. I feel it may be his time. He's an old guy, even if some people say two isn't that old. But when it's two that's been through more tank changes, cycles, and treatments for fin rot I can't even count, I'd say it's an old two. I'm not giving him treatment, I don't want to stress him out even more. I'm trying my hand at clean water and a stress free environment, and hopefully that'll get me another two years out of him.

On top of that, the ich has returned. I am just EXCITED. I LOVE IT. I'm doing my natural remedy, raised temps and frequent changes. I'll add salt if it doesn't help. Just Milo this far, it hasn't spread to Leo or Pigg at all, for some reason. I highly doubt it'll stay like that, so the whole tank is being treated. Ugh. Just when things were supposed to get easy.

As per usual, nothing is happening in the hex tank. Everyone is healthy and happy and never ill (fingers crossed nothing changes) and still biting my hands a lot! 

I'm hoping to update more often, and I'll post about Pigg and Milo with updates soon!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Are you sure it's Ich and not Lymphocystis? Where are the spots and do they appear in a line?


----------



## Elsewhere

No, they're everywhere and there's no pattern. It looks like ich to me, but I don't know for sure... I'll Google both after school and compare.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay, it's most likely Ich, just wanted to make sure is all.


----------



## Elsewhere

Yeah, it definitely is. No way it's Lymph, it looks nothing like it. Gonna cup all boys today and give Leo and Pigg low salt doses, and Milo a high one. Hoping this all goes away soon.


----------



## Elsewhere

Milo passed. I feel so terrible, I put just a drop of Melafix in his cup and I think that did it. I should've known! I can't believe he died, he was so healthy besides the ich! I'm gonna miss him so much. I wish I knew what went wrong with him, he's had the ich for about 5 or 6 days, I thought he was getting better!

I'm taking Pigg out of the ten and putting him in the 2.5. Leo will get the whole ten. The snails will be with him until they're new home claims them. I'll be watching the boys like a hawk for ich symptoms.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh no :-( I'm sorry! I doubt it was the MelaFix that did it honestly, I'm sorry for him though.


----------



## Elsewhere

I've just been reading bad reviews, I have no idea if that was just too much water change for him or what. I'm guessing it was the stress combined with the illness. I wish he'd hung on, I'm gonna miss that cute little guy


----------



## PetMania

I'm so sorry


----------



## Elsewhere

I had to euthanize Pigg today. He was hardly breathing, hadn't moved in hours and had refused food for days. I can't clear my eyes, and I can't get rid of the lingering guilt, but I know that I don't regret releasing him from his suffering. I wish I could post pictures of him, but they're all on this thread anyways. I now have my favourite picture of him framed by my bed with his stuffy. I hope that wherever he is, he's happy. And bugging Atlas relentlessly. And that he has all the bloodworms he could ever eat. I'll miss him more than I've ever missed a fish before, and I hope he knows that.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Aww I'm sad to hear this:-( I'm so sorry about Pigg (hugs) 
I'm sure he had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks, Indigo. I just went to try and feed him before I remembered


----------



## Quinn

So sorry about Pigg and Milo as well. ((hugs))


----------



## Elsewhere

Hey guys, sorry for the disappearing show. I needed some time after Pigg, this site just killed me every time I came on. But I'm good now, and ready to be part of the community again 

Leo is doing great, his colours are incredibly vibrant and the 10 is turning into a real jungle! I'm hoping to get a school of Neons to go in with him, but I'm still debating on it.

Soleil has reached six inches. She's outgrown the hex, and I've convinced my mum to let me set the thirty up again! Woo! It'll be sand bottom with a big driftwood centerpiece and rocks for decoration with Anubias for plants. Otherwise the tank will be empty besides some hideys. I can't have these guys with live plants... I'm also wanting some Khuli Loaches, but those may have to wait a while.

In the hex, I'll have basically just shrimp and either a mix of schools or Guppies. It'll be a peaceful tank, which should be a nice change.

Glad to be back, and I'll update as frequently as I can!


----------



## PetMania

Welocme back! It's nice to hear from you again =)


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks Pet! It's good to hear from you!

One thing I was doing on my hiatus was being obsessed with Supernatural >.> I just finished all nine seasons. Yeah. I'm totally caught up now. What am I doing with my life? Not much, that's for sure! But hey, Dean Winchester is worth it, am I right? 

My mum said that we can set the thirty up again! Yay! Soleil can finally be back where she belongs  Hopefully we'll get it set up within the next month, and I'll be doing sand substrate with barely any plants and lots of hides. I've come to accept that the Barbs are little stinkers and will demolish all plant life, and I need to move on from trying to give them a jungle like Leo. The only bad thing is that the hex will be down for a year or so, but I'll be setting it up again when I can.

The reason the thirty gets to be set up is that in a year I'm moving rooms. My parents are going to build be a room downstairs and they'll be totally renovating our upstairs for them. My eye had been hurting, so we went to the doctor and found out I have Thyroid problems and will eventually be on pills for the rest of my life. It looks like I have a swollen thyroid and may need surgery to correct it. The doctor said that the number one thing that's best for me is to be away from second hand smoke. Guess what? My neighbours are chain smokers and they smoke day and night on their back deck, right next to my room. I can smell it even with the window closed. Which is why my room is being moved to the basement when we can afford the renovations. My mum's been wanting to do this for years, so she's happy to finally have an excuse. The thirty will be set up outside of my new room downstairs, and until then will be in the lowest area of our basement. Not ideal, I know, but I'll be visiting them every day and interacting with the little guys. It'll just be a pain to move them for the, what, seventh time? Around there. Good thing these guys are hardy!

Wow, I'm realizing how long that paragraph is. I guess being AWOL for a while has left you guys in the dark a little XD

Oh, and some really good news, get away from that dark medical issue thing- I've lost 26.3 pounds and none of my clothes fit me! Woo! I look like a wannabe gangster, but I can't buy anything new because I'm hoping to lose more weight. Hey, maybe you guys will actually get a pic of me eventually, haha.

Thanks for reading through this horribly long post. I'm gonna do a photo op later when it's dark, and hopefully the pics will be up before tomorrow night


----------



## lilnaugrim

ASLFKJGDROOLINGDEANWINCHESTER! lol yeah, he's worth it along with Cas!

Medical problems suck, that I do know, I hope everything goes well for you from here out though! And lol, I write super long paragraphs even when I haven't been away from the forum for a while!! haha, so no worries! It wasn't that long ^_^


----------



## Elsewhere

Good to hear from you, Lil! OMG do you ship Destiel?! I shipped it before I even started watching LOL

Not much to update on- all is quiet in the house today.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol! Hell yeah I ship Destiel! Along with Stony lol, Stony is my OTP though. I don't want the show religiously since I haven't had time yet but I've watched enough, mostly the later seasons as we would watch in between classes at the couches at school lol So I got to see plenty episodes while my friend was watching all the episodes and seasons! But hell yes, Destiel is definitely my second favorite after Stony!


----------



## Elsewhere

*Feels ashamed* What's Stony? I haven't heard that one yet... See, I have no life, so I had a major marathon and watched all the seasons XD Wasting my life? I THINK SO!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tony Stark and Steve Rogers a.k.a. Iron Man x Captain America FTW! :-D Wasting your life? I think NOT! haha


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh I do know that one! There are just so many ship names out there XD I would ship that hardcore, but I love Tony and Pepper together too


----------



## lilnaugrim

Peperony! lol. I like her for sure and when I write fanfics I tend to write where they've had a relationship but even in some of the comics, it doesn't work out! Also, my OTP is cannon! lol In Earth-3490 Marvel actually wrote Tony as Natasha Stark and they married her to Captain America! So I can actually say my OTP is cannon lol!


----------



## Elsewhere

Ahaha, that's amazing! I need to look that up! They've been talking about incorporating Destiel into SPN and I'm super excited to see if it happens. I mean, you can obviously tell something's going on. All those glances XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

OMG, [email protected]?!?! I need to relay that to my best friend like NOW! lol she's the SPN geek ^_^ I'm the Marvel geek haha.


----------



## Elsewhere

I know! I've been fangirling all month! It's not official, but the writers are discussing it from season ten!!! Is your friend on BF? I need to freak out with her! XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Unfortunately she's not! She once had fish but then they died like many kid's fish when they don't know what they're doing lol. That is still super exciting!! I'm so excited and I don't even watch religiously but I should!!! I'm too busy writing Stony Fanfiction XD haha!


----------



## Elsewhere

Ask her about last night's episode for me! Oh my GOD that was intense! I was like DEEEEEAAAAAANNNN NOOOOOOOOO! XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Uh oh.....I'll be sure to ask!!!


----------



## Elsewhere

I'm sure she was freaking out too XD So the Hornwart is taking over my ten gallon, and I don't want to kill it, but trimming it is just not working :eyeroll: The things I do for these fish!


----------



## PetMania

My hornwort refuses to grow, and my snails don't breed....is that weird?


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, told my friend about you and she totes freaked out about the possible destiel!!! It was awesome lol

Too bad you can't send some of that Hornwort over my way! Although, that's probably my least favorite plant along with Myrio just because of all the needles! Cabomba too!


----------



## Elsewhere

Ugh, sometimes I wish I lived in America so I could meet you guys! Oh, and in case she didn't know, Misha directs the next episode, which is AWESOME! I am slowly having my life taken over by Supernatural... dear God...

I HATE Hornwart, I didn't want it and the woman gave it to me instead lf Cabomba, so it cost me like three bucks extra... If Leo didn't sleep on it at night I'd toss it all! I'll mail it down to you, haha!


----------



## PetMania

I wish shipping internationally wasn't so difficult


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes! We did know that :-D I love Misha, he's amazing! lol have you seen the videos of him and his kid making meals together? It's the most adorable thing ever!!!!


----------



## Elsewhere

It sucks, eh Pet? If only all the countries could just agree on free shipping... 

OMG YES! Those videos are sooooooo cute! I love Misha! Erg, there's a convention in Toronto in October and I want to go so bad but the cheapest way is like 450 bucks and I am now poor! I have enough in my savings, but I'm 'Not allowed to spend that' so I'm gonna be sad that weekend XD


----------



## Elsewhere

Hey, you're on the reference team, Lil! Woo! 

Um, well, um....

































...His name is Samandriel >.> I don't know if you recognize the name, Lil, he was an angel on SPN, Dean called him Alfie. I'm calling him Sammy for short XD I went into the store for a brush for the piggies, and when he was on the shelf he was looked black with blue, like Gabriel had been before he suddenly died, so I swooped him up to the front without a second thought. In the car he lost all colour, and now he looks blue, but for some reason purple in the pictures. I really don't care what colour he becomes, he's just gorgeous! Sorry the pics are a bit off, my camera was doing something weird... I need to reset some things and I'll try again later.

And here are some Leo flare pics, with Sammy in some of them as well


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you, thank you!!

lol, I looked at Sammy and was like....that's not Leo.....! He's beautiful! Love him :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Over the past few hours he's changed so dramatically! Blackish blue body with shimmery red and blue fins... Gorgeous! I need to have a mini photoshoot when I'm done sobbing over a Destiel fanfic XD


----------



## PetMania

At first I thought he was Leo. Very pretty!


----------



## Elsewhere

I am a piece of crap at keeping this thing updated. Real life and my SLIGHT obsession with Supernatural have been keeping me away XD So, a quick update on things: Samandriel is getting bigger, and his colours have totally changed. I'll try for pics tomorrow. Leo is tailbiting and frustrating me like crazy. I think it's due to being divided again, and I'm considering putting Samandriel in the 2.5. The hex tank sucks. I filled it up and it lost four inches of water in two days. Yeah. Can you say emergency 30g set up? Everyone is now down there and settled in nicely. Soleil has finally coloured up again and the Barbs are vibrant. I also may or may not have purchased a baby Albino Bristlenose Pleco, named him Castiel, and put him in there with them >.> I know, I know, always QT, but this little guy comes from the best breeder around and I have heard only glowing reviews. I've done business with him before and trust his fish, so I'm not worried.

Lil, if you read this, I hear you and my friend on here (BrodrickStrider) are dealing in fish! Ehehe! I'm slowly dragging him further down into the depths of fishdom. Super exciting.

I don't really have too much to update on besides the big move and Castiel... Sand substrate in the thirty, which I LOVE. It looks amazing and the Barbs are going nuts over it. I'm thinking a possible group of Kuhli Loaches might be cool if I can find a QT for them. I'm rambling at this point. I can't make promises about being on here often, but I'll pop in when I can!


----------



## lilnaugrim

OH! BrodrickStrider! He contacted me about two of my fish I have for adoption! We're working out a thing with another member who has a PO Box in NY right over the border and will hopefully transfer the fish from the US over to your side!!!


----------



## Elsewhere

God, I'm so sorry for ditching this thread AGAIN! Don't expect much from me anymore- school is really suckish and I have A LOT to do! Not sure if I mentioned it, but I got a baby Albino Bristlenose Pleco! He's ADORABLE and I love him to pieces! I, of course, named him Castiel (what else?) after season six Cas, since he'll most likely be cleaning up everyone else's mess  There was also a bit of a travesty. One of the male Barbs jumped out of the tank died on the floor. I thought he was eaten until my cat found the body and promptly brought it upstairs, leaving me with five boys and one girl. The back that has a piece missing has been adjusted now. I'm considering going out and getting four girls so that the only girl isn't bullied to much, but the problem is the size differences... They sell them so tiny, and my guys are so vicious! I have an ear out for full grown girls from breeders/ friends, though, and hopefully contacts pull through!

I've got to head out now; King Henry VIII essay due tomorrow. So close to finishing it!


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh man it's been soooooo long! Hey guys, I'M BACK! AGAIN! Hopefully for good this time!

I come bearing sad news- Leo passed away. I was so stupid, I forgot to close the lip of the tank and he jumped and when I got home it was too late. Stupid, stupid fish.

At the moment, am, unfortunately, Betta-less. We're beginning a plan to get our house fixed up so we can move in the spring, which means less space for tanks. Man, you guys never even met Luci and he's gone. Little Lucifer, a red Betta, currently resides at a neighbour's house. I might get him back at the new house, but the kids are already attached, and he's happy there. Samandriel had gotten some Neons in his 10g, and they now live in a friend's ten (soon to be twenty) gallon with some guppies. I also rescued some Pearl Danios for a short time, and they have been rehomed as well.

Currently, I have a ten gallon set up with some juvenile Barbs. Soleil is... vicious. She killed and ate two Barbs, and so I bought four new ones, which will make the school eight. I was worried at first that the fish were sick, but I hadn't noticed any symptoms, and then I realized it was two males that had already had bite marks on them in the past few weeks from Soleil. When they step out of line, she is NOT nice. Castiel the Pleco is getting big! He's so precious I LOVE HIM! Everyone else is going strong, and hopefully I'll be able to get some pics soon.

One of the other reasons so many tanks are gone is that my mum said two tanks. My friend had been looking for more fish, so I gave her the ten's residents. But I also got a free twenty from a moving neighbour. 

Guys.

It's finally happening after eight months of waiting.

The Axolotl is coming.

I AM SO EXCITED. S/HE'S GONNA LIVE IN THE TWENTY AND EAT WORMS AND PELLETS AND FEEDER FISH AND BE FRIGGIN CUTE AND I LOVE IT ALREADY I AM NAMING IT BENNY I DON'T CARE ABOUT GENDER.

EEHHEEEEEHEEEEE! I'm way too excited. I've picked out a white guy with pink gills, but I'm still tempted to switch to black.

ANYWAYS! I might start up an Axolotl journal all on it's own, or I'll keep it here and have something exciting to write about!

So the medical issues continue. I've got strep right now, and I also have a lot of crap going on that's pretty bad that could involve a lot of surgeries. So that's a heads up if I disappear again. Hoping for the best and that I can stay active! Woo!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hey! WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh I'm so excited to see you back!!!

I'm sorry about all your fishy deaths and rehomings and such, I definitely can relate to that though I did it in reverse; rehomed and THEN death came >.<

Super pumped for the Axxie! I can't wait till I can have one of my own, for now, I must live vicariously through you lol!!

:cheers:
:-D


----------



## Elsewhere

lilnaugrim said:


> Hey! WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh I'm so excited to see you back!!!
> 
> I'm sorry about all your fishy deaths and rehomings and such, I definitely can relate to that though I did it in reverse; rehomed and THEN death came >.<
> 
> Super pumped for the Axxie! I can't wait till I can have one of my own, for now, I must live vicariously through you lol!!
> 
> :cheers:
> :-D


I just managed to croak out "Lil!" as excitedly as possible and the guinea pugs started squealing. We're all excited! Aw, I'm sorry for your deaths  I'm trying to catch up on your thread, slowly but surely, everything's a little fuzzy  Yes, live through me! I wish I could settle on Wild or Leucistic, though, I wish I had the space! Tell me- if you could only get one (and I figure you'd go for three, haha!) which would you get?

Ugh, I just missed you so much!!!


----------



## Tony2632

Wow, haven't been on this thread in almost a year. Welcome back Elsewhere!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah I'd go with the Black one but I'm extremely partial to black animals. I have a personal thing with albino or albino-like things, though the the luecistic axxies aren't as bad as some albino animals are, I do enjoy their pink gill frills but I'm still very much partial to the blacks, melanoid is nice but the wilds are better for me since it's not a mat black but is speckled which makes more interesting for me lol.


----------



## Elsewhere

Too many decisions! I think I might just stick with albino, he's too freakin' cute and I'm already attached! My mum thinks I won't be buying worms for him... ha. Haha. She's wrong. Oh so very wrong. I got new driftwood last night for the thirty and the axxie tank is officially set up! I can't wait for Saturday! Speaking of Saturdays, this October my friend and I are going to a Supernatural convention and it's going to be so great! If only it wasn't Thanksgiving!

I got all the pictures done, but my computer won't turn on and I can't do it through my tablet, so I'm waiting until mum's done work to upload them. Not the best pics, but they're decent enough!


----------



## Elsewhere

It's all set! Getting Benny on Saturday at 4pm and leaving early to pick him up some soft pellets as well as frozen bloodworms and a couple of cans of earthworms. I can't wait to finally meet the little guy!

I have tons of pictures to put here, but being sick is really sucking right now. I went to school yesterday, and I honestly don't remember even having dinner last night. I know my friend came over and that's about it, so I stayed home today, just to be safe. Posting here probably isn't smart, since I really don't know what I'm doing. See? Even now I won't shut up. I'm gonna head back to bed, and hopefully the desktop will stop being a jerk soon and I can get these pictures up!


----------



## Elsewhere

So... I got the axxie... he's very small, because I decided to go for a very black Melanoid, and, thanks to my mum, his name isn't Benny, but Crowley. She recently got into the show and she saw him and went 'Crowry!' and the more she said it the more I liked it. So yeah. Everything's changed. Haha. I've got pics, but nothing is working. Ugh. I'm trying, I promise!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yay Melanoid! hahah, can't wait to see little Crowley! It's a very appropriate name :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Wow. Wowie wow. I am a terrible human being when it comes to updating. Sorry, guys! Really, really sorry! BUT I do come bearing gifts!

Crowley:

















Mordecai and Gilbert:









I feel like I should just let this threat die, but eh, I'm stubborn. Hoping to actually be back this time, but you probably shouldn't count on it.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Haha its okay, life gets in the way and all. Still good to see you pop in every now and then though!! Awww Crowley has gotten so big!!! I love that little face!!!


----------



## Elsewhere

Man, I'm realizing exactly how much time has passed since I last updated! In that time I met Misha Collins, got a new Betta, found out my aunt is pregnant again, and passed another set of exams without getting a C. Jeeze, I need to keep this thing updated!

I actually have a few more pics of Crowley, and possibly some of Seraphiel, I need to check, but I'm heading out in a minute and I'll get back to you guys with those soon!

Seraphiel is a little rescue Betta. He had fin melt from what I saw, and he's a tail biter. I got the melt all cleaned up, but he won't stop tail biting, even with all those guppies to chase. Stupid little guy.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow! That's awesome!! My best friend does gishwhes every year, she's obsessed too lol. But that's great about the exams!! I'm glad everything still seems to be going well for you :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Well school has died down, I was absolutely slammed for a solid month or two there, I had barely any time to do anything! Stupid 12U courses! But now back to the fish, since I have some updates to make!

I've gotten rid of all but three snails, woohoo! I'm still not totally sure what I'll be doing with them when I move everything around, but at least it's better than 16. 

So. The tanks. The 10 gallon will stay in place under the 30 gallon, and the 20 gallon will be remaining on the fireplace. I'm giving the Gold Barbs away to a woman with a wonderful tank where they'll have plenty of room to swim. Soleil and Cas (who I've figured out is a girl, so Castielle now, I guess!) will be going in the 20g. I know that Cas needs a bit of a bigger tank, but I'll do more frequent WC, add live plants, and get a decent filter, and I think that with just the two of them they'll be fine. And if I do that, the Barbs won't bother Cas anymore. She's constantly hiding and any time she dares come out she's attacked immediately. Soleil is getting picked on way too much too- the Barbs just need to go.

And if you've been paying close attention, that leaves an empty 30g, and a spare Crowley. He'll be going in the 30g, and he might just have it all to himself forever, but my mum has said she'll consider letting me get another one or maybe two of them for him to have friends, which would be awesome! It would take a little while for it/them to grow big enough that Crowls wouldn't just inhale it/them, but I won't be getting it/them for another six weeks then the babies are big enough for transport anyways. And then after that it/they should be big enough (hopefully) by the end of the summer. It/they'll be in a decked out bucket until it/they are big enough!

I'm so excited for this! The only thing is that I'll have a giant filter for this 30g that I won't need anymore. Luckily, my PetSmart is awesome, so I might be able to trade it in for two smaller filters- and then I can put the 10g filter that's currently on the 20g into the 10g tank, and get a 20g filter for the 20g tank and either a sponge filter or some decorations for the 30g, and if I can't afford another filter I'll just make Crowls his own little sponge filter.

Whew, this is a long post. March break is here, though, and hopefully I'll be able to break out the designated 'fish camera' and get some Crowley and Seraphiel pictures! (He's doing amazing, by the way!)


----------



## Elsewhere

The Gold Barbs leave today. I won't miss the little devils one bit- I've got plenty of scars on my hands from them nipping at me. They're going into a huge 55g to join another school, and I'm sure they'll be very happy 

Mum has confirmed the new Axolotls! There'll be an albino and a wild, as well as Crowley, the melanoid. I, being the ridiculous person I am, have already named them. The wild will be Cain (I'm still laughing at myself for having Crowley and Cain in the same tank) and while I want to stick to the villainous tank, I really want to name the albino Briseis. It's just so prettyyyyyy. 

Hopefully I can get some work this week, and then dad and I can head on up to PetSmart and either trade in that filter or buy some new plants. I might be able to keep the filter if I can put it on the lowest possible setting, but it makes me nervous, because it's just so freakin huge. Erg.


----------



## Elsewhere

So! The lady showed up an hour early for the Barbs, I was literally putting the fish net into the tank for the first time when my mum opened it to find her. Luckily they weren't as awful as usual, and I managed to get them caught in around 25 minutes. Soleil and Cas are now in the 20g (it heated remarkably quickly, mostly because I cleaned it right out and added in warmer water plus the heater) and Crowley is now in the 30g. He's having a great time exploring, it's absolutely adorable! When it's a bit darker out I'll head down and snap some shots of him and the rest of the tanks!

I'm messaging the Axie breeder today, hopefully she'll be able to reserve the lil guys for me, but since there are 300 I really don't think there's going to be a problem, haha! I'm just so excited!


----------



## Elsewhere

Here are those pictures I promised!!

20g:
















One snail hid out, so I'm keeping it and naming it Streex for my friend so he can't get mad when I change the wild's name from Streex to Cain.








Cas has a bunch of algae to eat, so she decided to come out and show off!
















And Soleil








The 10g feeder tank (there's a whole bunch of dead hornwart down there, but the baby guppies are hiding in it so I need to wait a bit to suck it out)








Saerie showing off:








The 30g:








All Crowley from here on out!
























This is my favourite picture so far!

































I hope you guys enjoyed this long overdo picture spam! I'll be taking lots more now that I have my memory card converter!


----------



## Elsewhere

More Crowley pictures because I still feel bad about never updating this thing!

























Soon to be tasty treat:


----------



## Elsewhere

Crowley went in his log today and mum freaked out. She thought he was stuck or dead or something and she wanted me to get him out. So I did. He didn't move at first, he's pretty docile, and he lets me touch him whenever I need to, and so at first he didn't care but then he got all mad and popped himself out of the log, so all of that effort was for nothing xD For someone who claims she doesn't care about the fish, my mum really worries about them lol


----------



## Elsewhere

Went out on the Great Earthworm Hunt of 2015. Went to a pet store ten minutes from me in a last ditch effort and found some superworms. I, being the genius that I am, thought 'superworms must mean larger worms!' Ha. Haha. HA. No. Apparently they kill Axies. AWESOME. JUST WHAT I NEEDED. Luckily they were dirt cheap, so I'll probably just give them back, let some random person have a dozen free worms. Ugh, I thought I had a place to actually buy worms from on the regular, but NOPE. Guess who was wrong?


----------



## Elsewhere

The Great Earthworm Hunt of 2015 is over. I found a place about an hour away and bought two dozen for $9 as opposed to $10 for 6 at PetSmart. And they're all decent sized, too, all I need is to cut one in half and I have enough for the little dude!

So there was an... incident a few night ago. I sleep really heavily, and I had my friend over, so we crashed in the basement next to the tank. I woke up at 4am to the sound of the filter going really loud and water dripping. The filter malfunctioned and overflowed itself, taking out a solid 5 gallons from the tank and spilling it onto the fireplace. I managed to (half asleep, I might add) turn the light on and assess the tank to make sure it wasn't cracked before ripping out the filter, which stopped all the water on water noises in and out of the tank. Ugh. I think it's okay now, but I'm monitoring it closely. It was off for all of two days and the tank got so gross. I just finally cleaned it and plugged the sucker back in. Cas and Soleil seem to be fine, thank God.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, great earthworm hunt. That's interesting to know about the Superworms. I use Mealworms for my geckos and may use superworms occasionally once they're a little bigger though. But that's good you found the worms :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

I saw some leopard geckos today! They were so cute, and even my dad admitted they weren't half bad... INTERESTING. I'll never get any lol He's secretly terrified of all reptiles. It's good to hear from you Lil


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh really? Actually, yeah, my boss is too. Apparently when he was a kid, a friend had an Anole I think I was or some gecko that could leap fairly decent. Well the gecko apparently jumped onto him and freaked him out. I just think they're darling! Love my babies ^_^

And it's good to see you around again!


----------



## Elsewhere

All I want in life is a gecko and a ball python. But until I move out it's underwater and furry, haha! Your geckos are too precious for life. I just love their colours!

So I Crowley's looking like a girl. Awesome. I won't change the name, and I'll keep saying he until I'm 100% sure, but I'll him no matter what  I can only hope that by some miracle from the gods my new babies will all be the same gender as him. Please? Pleeeeeeeease? I can deal with eggs if they come, whether selling them or letting them, uh... be sacrificed. Hopefully selling them. Now if I could only scrounge up $40 to get the two babies and some Axolotl pellets! Right now Crowls has the best sinking carnivore pellet out there (or so I've read) but I'd really like some directed towards his specific needs.


----------



## Elsewhere

Everything is all good, Crowley is loving his worms  I hate cutting them, but eh, at least he's eating something!

Anyone on here doing gishwhes this year? My friends and I are starting up a team and we still need seven or eight people 

I'm so excited for the new axies. It's a few weeks yet, but I can't wait. I'm so indecisive on a name for the third. Crowley, Cain, and then I'm torn between so many names xD Right now it's a tie between Lucifer and Odysseus. Erg.

Any suggestions from you guys?


----------



## Elsewhere

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh. Guess who's been slammed with schoolwork? It's me. Since I last updated I've done... three? trials, completed two clay figures, written three unit tests, have had over an hour of homework every night, was assigned three ISU's, and at the moment I'm taking a break from a ten page essay I need to write. And when that's done? ANOTHER ten page essay! Huzzah! God I hate the Geneva Conventions. It doesn't help that I decided to scrap 600 words and redo my thesis because I couldn't find the information to support my first one. Uuuuugh. It's due in a week, but I want it done by tomorrow night so I can start on the second essay. It's on the execution of the Romanovs, so that means I'll be watching Anastasia on repeat while reading history textbooks. Yay!

As for the fish, Soleil and Cas are NOT fitting in that 20 gallon. But I can't move them back to the thirty, because I'm getting two new Axolotls. So I've decided to give them to one of my LPS. They're amazing and take such wonderful care of their fish. I admit, not very good care of their Bettas, but all of the other fish have been wonderfully cared for. They'll be going next weekend and I hope they go to a good home. I've had Soleil for about two years now, it's crazy... but she's just too big. Even the thirty felt too small for her, she deserves a big 55 to go nuts in, and when I told the store how big she is they said they would get her in a nice big tank until someone wanted to buy her! Cas will go quick for sure- she'll be their only ABP.

As for the lotls, I'm getting the wild and albino next Friday night! EEEK! I've finally settled on names. The wild will be Cain and the albino will be Rowena because I just really love Supernatural and the lore behind those two characters okay?

Which leaves me with an empty 20g.

An empty 20g and lizards on the mind.

The woman who I'm getting the lotls from sells crested geckos, and I've been doing so much research for the past few days. All I need to do now is convince my mother, and I have until the end of September (when the lotls will join Crowls in the 30) to do so. She HATES lizards, and my dad is terrified of them, but I think I can win them over. I considered Leopard Geckos like Lil has, but they just seem like a lot of work, and I don't think I can handle much more live food besides Crowley's worms. Plus, have you guys seen cresties? Oh my God. They're so precious. I just want to hold him and stroke his little head and love him... Hopefully one day!

That's all for now, folks!


----------



## lilnaugrim

The only thing with the cresties is, once their tail falls off, that's it. So you have to be SUPER careful with them. Honestly, Leos are one of the most easy geckos to care for, the meal worms really aren't that bad, they aren't slimy or anything which is what turns me off to worms generally.

Try looking for a Gargoyle Gecko, That's my next endeavor. Another aboreal gecko, get's a little bigger than a Crestie, but it grows it's tail back if it falls off and comes in a huge array of colors as well! Generally more expensive but so worth it in my opinion!


----------



## Elsewhere

I've done research on all three, but I've really fallen for the cresties. I think if I were to ever get a lizard it would have to be one of those guys.


----------



## DaytonBetta

I hope you get a lizard! 

That is my next project, too. I am researching Day Geckos because that is the type of environment I want to set up. (planted tropical). Cresties are cute, and no bugs would be a big plus.


----------



## Elsewhere

I don't know if I mentioned this or not, but my town's water was shut down for the weekend and came back on, but we can only use it if we boil it. Which means that I can't clean the tanks because we don't have enough water for all of them. It also means that when I get the Axolotls on Friday everything is going to suck and I'm not gonna be able to do as frequent of water changes as I wanted to. But I'm not pushing the date back any further, Friday is one of the only days where everything works our perfectly for pick up. I just hope this water stuff gets resolved by Sunday so I can start them on regular water changes and get the other tanks going too.


----------



## Elsewhere

Got the babies today! Cain and Rowena are here!!! I have a whole bunch of pictures, but they are TERRIBLE quality for the fish. I'm hoping to get the charger for the fish camera this weekend and take some proper ones!!

My animal set up at the moment for my room









Baby lotl buckets!









Cain!

































Rowena!









































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Downstairs tank set up (ignore the blanket under the 30g, I had the pigs downstairs and I had to keep them from eating the cords)









Mr. Crowley!









































Seraphiel. I know how bad his tail is. I just fed Crowley the last of the feeder guppies, and no more after that, they're killing his tail. And I can't even do a water change to try and help with what looks like a bit of rot  As soon as this water issue is gone, he'll be treated like a king. Hopefully I can live plant it up in there!

































I also snapped some pictures of the furry friends, who, as per usual, couldn't sit still.

Mordecai









Gilbert









Holly

















Miss Daisy. Yes, those are bandages on her legs. She won't stop licking and it got pretty bad, so we've been treating the wounds. 

















August

























Norman Bates

























Whew! That's all! I can't wait to get some better pictures of the axies, or at least until I can upload my phone pics to the laptop. I had them right in the light and got some decent shots.


----------



## Elsewhere

Cas went to her new home today! She looks pretty happy in the new tank, the lady who bought her sent me some pictures. While we were out we stopped and got Daisy a thunder shirt, so hopefully that will help stop her licking. I also delved back into the live plant scene. I picked up two jungle valisneria, a red ludwigia, a java fern with like three babies, and a water sprite for the 10g. Seraphiel looks very happy in his freshly green home! Hopefully they grow out fast. I need to do some trimming on a couple of dead leaves, but I had to hurriedly put them in the tank and run out again, so that'll have to wait until after school tomorrow. The babies are doing great, but they refuse to eat their pellets. Uuuugh. I should've known Crowley was a little angel (named after the King of Hell, go figure) and that these two would be picky. They won't stop eating bloodworms, though. Soleil is doing well. This weeks will be the deciding factor between going to live with someone or going to the pet store. My dad mentioned that his work has a tank, and that he would get a list of species and see if she would work out in that tank, but my hopes aren't too high, she's pretty aggressive to most fish. Except the Barbs, they got big and turned evil.

Welp. I think that's all! I'll probably update with (more) pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Elsewhere

I came home today and unfortunately Cain had passed away. I really don't know what caused it. The town's been having water issues, but I've been using the water on all the tanks as of Friday and no one else has showed any signs of illness (trust me, I've been watching like crazy). He was a little guy, so it might just have been the stress. I don't know.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awww poor baby!! I'm sorry to hear that :-(


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks, Lil. Crowley was such an easy baby, I don't know why I thought that these two would be the same, they're like human children, each one is different :/ I'll miss little Cain, but for now I need to focus on Rowena. I'm watching her like a hawk. I have a pretty bad cold and I'm home today, so she's on constant monitoring. Little brat won't eat her pellets, though. Her highness demands only bloodworms, but the breeder suggested doing pellets one day and bloodworms the next until she decides she wants the pellets. Crowley, on the other hand, would eat anything. Anything. He's such a great little guy.

Mum's budged the tiniest amount physically possible on geckos. As in it's still a resounding no, but yesterday when I said I wouldn't have any money until October for it she said "then wait til October and see" SO THERE'S A REALLY SMALL CHANCE WOO. 

The 10g is looking good. I went to babysit the other night and ended up spending the night, and mum forgot to turn off the tank lights so they were on for a long. long time, which I feel awful about, but the live plants are looking great! They'll be in darkness until tomorrow. Poor little Crowley, I hope he won't be too mad at me for all the light :/

Seraphiel is doing great, he's all swimmy and wiggly and God I love Bettas, I just want so many. But I know I shouldn't get anymore. One at a time is all I can really handle.

I think I'll post some more pics tonight if I'm feeling better!


----------



## Elsewhere

Uh, so. Some news. Crowley has officially been confirmed to be a female! I'm fine with it, of course, her name will stay the same. She's still my precious little baby 

I've decided against the name Rowena, and will be naming the Albino Achlys. Yes, the Greek is back. It's gender neutral since it's a spirit of unconfirmed gender, the spirit of death mist, misery, and sadness. I liked how it sounded xD

Here are some (half) decent pictures of the newly named Achlys!


























































I just noticed that one of her front legs isn't fully formed, it's just a little stump foot and one of her back feet is still growing little toes. Ah, she's so cute!


----------



## Elsewhere

Everything here is good! Currently the guinea pig bedding is being cleaned and I'm supposed to be writing another essay. You can see that it's going quite well since I'm on here procrastinating >.<

The fish are good. Crowley's doing great and Achlys is eating out of my fingers! Seraphiel has more plants, I bought him some Dwarf Hairgrass. Dogs and cats are well, the worms are fine, everything's... pretty good.

Mum shut down the gecko totally. She said there's no way that I'll ever get a lizard while living with them. I've accepted it... kind of. I'll just have to be more patient than I thought and wait a few more years. Until then, I'm thinking of restocking the 20 with something smaller. Soleil has gone to the pet store and they'll be finding a great home for her where she'll have much more room. Now for the restocking of this tank... It'll have to wait a while, until Achlys is big enough to go with Crowley, which leaves me plenty of time to fine tune the stocking. I don't want to put a Betta in it unless it's a plakat, and even then I don't even know if I want to. I like having just Seraphiel, I prefer Bettas on their own at this point. So... maybe a couple of schools of tetra, a smaller breed of cory, and I was thinking a couple of mollies. I'm definitely still hashing out the details, and I'll be fulling cycling this bad boy, probably starting within the next few weeks. Sand bottom, live plants, but not dirt bottom NPT. It'll take some saving up and quite a long time, but in the end I hope I'll be happy with it. It all starts today when I can fully clean it out, probably use vinegar to clean it up nice. I'm rambling now.

If you guys have any stocking idea, let me know! I love hearing your plans, they usually help me out in deciding.


----------



## Elsewhere

Achlys is doing great, her foot is starting to form and I'm excited! I've been giving her only pellets for about four days now to get her to eat them, and she eats them right away now, so I'll be going back to the bloodworm pellet combo now that she seems to know she won't be babied.

The breeder offered me another baby axie, and as you all know, I really don't want another baby, I just... I don't know, I don't want to replace him. But I was on an FB group, and this woman is trying to get rid of Axolotls and their tank. The conditions are, quite honestly, atrocious. The water is BROWN. Like, brown brown, can barely see the back of the tank. And all of the pictures she took, they were out of the water in her hand, which is just... no. I mean, if I need to move Crowley, I pick her up and hurriedly move her to the bucket RIGHT NEXT TO ME, after cleaning my hands before touching her, because the net isn't big enough and her gils are super fragile. I barely ever pick her up, but this person seems to be taking pictures of them out of water? I don't understand? 

Getting off topic. I've asked how much she wants individually, because I can't stand to look at them in that tank. I know I can't take them all. I know. But others seem interested in one or two, so I want to take one away and put it in a nice healthy tank. Ranting, sorry, Axies have turned into my Bettas.


----------



## Elsewhere

I woke up today and noticed that Achlys seemed extremely stressed, gills right forwards, she wasn't moving as much as usual. And it was freaking hot, too. The temperature had risen right up this afternoon, so I moved her down to the basement. Now she's locked up in the laundry room where the cats can't get her and it'll be cool enough for her.

A woman is buying the Axolotls and their tank from FB, but she only wants two, so she's offered me the third. I'll be picking it up next weekend. Either wild or melanoid, I can't really tell, and apparently female, but I should be able to figure that out upon pick up. Hopefully everything goes well until next weekend.


----------



## Elsewhere

The new Axie rescue is here! Definitely female, and I've named her Mischa, after Hannibal Lecter's little sister. She's missing a few toes, chunks of her tail. She's on the small side, but she seems bloated... I'm worried that she's swallowed rocks or gravel from her first home. Time will tell, but I'm really hoping she's just fat. And really hoping she isn't full of eggs. She's in a bucket right now, twice daily WC, and hopefully by next weekend she can be put in the 20g until she's big enough to join Crowley. She's a melanoid like Crowls, so hopefully I'll still be able to tell them apart. I'll post some pics of her (and Achlys updates) in a bit.


----------



## Elsewhere

Tis I. The worst journal updater in the world. I hath returned. I hope. Everything is doing surprisingly well here. Summertime means working constantly and sweating profusely. I had hoped to move the 30 to my room, but it's way too hot up there, I'm constantly checking the temp on Achlys and making sure it stays stable. Seems to be going all right for now, but I don't want that 30 up there if a heat wave rolls through.

Oh, yeah, Mischa and Crowls are in the same tank. They get along great, piling on top of each other and following each other around. Mischa's adjusted so well and I'm so happy. When she was first here she didn't swim, didn't eat pellets, hardly moved, and now she's going all over the place, eating pellets and worms, constantly active and crazy, like a lotl her age should be. The only trouble I ever have with them is during feeding time, if they're close together on a pellet day and start fighting over them. It doesn't happen often anymore, thank God, and they're both pretty chill.

Achlys is freaking massive. It's grown so fast. Achlys is showing signs of being a male, I'm almost certain, but there's still a chance it can be female (I say while crossing my fingers). If it's male, I have to decide between keeping it separate in the twenty or putting it in with the girls and knowing eggs will happen. Ugh. Hopefully it's just female and everything works out in my favour for once.

Saeri's not doing super great. He was tail biting and got a bit of rot, so I completely changed his tank and am doing frequent WC. Hopefully that gets all that cleared up. He seems to be doing okay, eating well, swimming happily. He's loving the new fake plant I put in, it goes all the way to the top of the water and he's taken to falling asleep on it.

Here are some picture updates of all the aquatic creatures- I didn't have the patience for the furry friends tonight.

Seraphiel's 10g









His scales look weird in this picture, but it's just the lighting









Posing like usual

































Achlys's 20! If I keep it in there, I'll definitely be sprucing it up, making it look nicer.









My fluffiest baby

































Crowley and Mischa's tank. It looks disgusting with all the algae, but I just tossed a few pond snails in, so if they haven't cleared that up by the end of the week I'll clean it all out. Adding some more hides when I get my paycheck, but those are the only plants they seem to like.









I find this picture sequence from Crowley to Mischa absolutely hilarious

















Crowls:









































Mischa and her weird fingers. Guess I'll be able to tell them apart after all.









































Both of them together!


----------



## Elsewhere

Aaaand they ate all the pond snails. Good job, guys, well done. I guess now the PetSmart tradition of giving me pond snails on plants isn't so bad! Speaking of plants, my green thumb is dead, and so are all the lovely plants I bought for Saeri's tank. *sigh* My plan right now is that when Saeri dies (hopefully no time soon, but it'll happen eventually) I'll finally do a naturally planted tank the RIGHT way. Full cycle, slowly adding plants, and then maybe another Betta or two divided. When I go to college I'll likely be taking the 10g, from what I can tell it's allowed in dorms, but I'll double check that on the tour I'm going on in a few weeks.


----------



## Elsewhere

My friends and I found a cheap flower pot at Home Hardware, so we bought it and attempted to make Crowley and Mischa a new hide... I say attempted because my one "I can so do this guys trust me I'm on it" friend decided to chisel a small hole for them at the front, and then to smash it in. "I got this" he said "don't worry" he said. It actually didn't turn out horrible, but it cracked all around the back, and... I mean, I could use it, but I don't wanna risk hurting Crowls or Misch, so I'm looking for another flower pot, basically.

I held a Sharpei puppy today. I died a little. If you haven't held a sleepy Sharpei puppy, hunt one down and snuggle it, dear God.

Also saw Jaws today, FISH WOO! Speaking of Jaws, little killer Saeri isn't doing awesome. He's been hanging out around the bottom all day. He swims up and wiggles at me and eats his food and is all excited, and then he just floats down to the bottom. I'm about to scan through the illness tag, find a post with similar symptoms and try to figure out what this is and heal the little guy up. I'm not letting this rescue go so soon.


----------



## Mo

Those axolotls look so cool


----------



## Elsewhere

Mo! It's so good to hear from you again! I'm sure I'll have more pictures of them up soon!


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can use silicone on the pot to make it safe and no sharp/hold it together. I assume it's a terracotta pot?


----------



## Elsewhere

Yep, it is! I was thinking silicone, and today I'll be searching the garage to try and find some, I know mum was using it the other day. If not, my grandma came across a whole bunch of pots in her barn that we can attempt to make another out of. If all else fails, it was only five bucks, so I can buy another one.

Saeri got way worse last night. Way worse. He still woke up when I came down and put my hand on the tank, like he always does, but he was really struggling. I tried feeding him, but it was too much just for him to get to the surface for a gulp of air before falling back down. I've cupped him and left him floating, all the lights are off. I don't think it's the rot or the melt, he's had so much regrowth coming in these past few days. I'll do another WC on the 10g and clean out his cup twice daily as long as it doesn't seem to hurt him to do so... I don't want to salt or do medications, I'm hoping fresh water and darkness along with a little stress coat will help him out. I can't put my finger on the disease name, but I know a few of my guys have had it and just up and died overnight... not this guy, if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Or you can use hot glue if it's 100% glue. It doesn't last as long under water like silicone will, but it does work for quite a few months if not a couple years still


----------



## Elsewhere

My thermometer broke a couple of weeks back (I'm idiot and I dropped it outside the tank thank God) for the 10g, and today I thought the tank seemed a bit cool, so I checked Celsius to Fahrenheit and it turns out I've had the tank too low for like a week >.< I just turned it up, and I'm hunting down another thermometer or stealing the Axie's. Hopefully the heat will help Seraphiel. He seems to be doing a little better, he attempted to eat just a minute ago... Hoping the little guy makes it.

EDIT** I also forgot to ask the opinion of those who happen across this- I'm definitely attempting a NPT if/when Saeri gets better, but should I wait until Achlys is out of the 20 (if ever) and do that or should I go for the 10? I'm not wanting to do much stocking wise, but I don't know if bigger tanks are better for NPT's or not.


----------



## Elsewhere

So I'm trading the 20g for a 20 long with the lady who bought Cas. Achlys will go into that once we get it. If Achlys stays there, I won't be able to keep the 10g after Saeri eventually dies. It'll go into storage until after college. If Achlys ends up in the 30g (please be a girl please be a girl) I'll be turning the 20 long into a NPT. I think I have an idea on stocking for it, and hopefully everything will work itself out in the next few months.


----------



## Elsewhere

Going to work in like 10 minutes but just wanted to say- Saeri made it through the night! He was upright and everything, turned his head and wiggled at me! I was so worried I'd find him dead. As soon as I'm home I'll be changing his cup and the tank water again.


----------



## Elsewhere

Well Saeri doesn't look too great after the WC on his cup. He's breathing harshly on the bottom, won't react to me at all. I'm not sure what to do. He's stopped eating, and he'll have brief moments of energy, but otherwise this seems to be it... I really don't want to have to euthanize another fish.

In other (less sad) news, the woman with the 20 long, in fact, just has a 20, since I accidentally gave her the wrong dimensions. But while speaking with her I discovered she might just have a 40 breeder that she wants to get rid of... a 40 breeder would be amazing for the axies, the more room the better, especially if I was going to be adding Achlys to the mix. The only issue is that I know if I get this 40 breeder, everything else will have to go away. Forever. I won't sell, God no, I'm such a fish hoarder, but it would just be the axies for a very long time since I'm going off to college next year. I found out today that there are no pets in res, period. Not even a 2.5 with a betta. Unless it's a Service animal, there are no exceptions, which means that my plan of bringing an NPT to college have been dashed, so a 40 breeder and only a 40 breeder wouldn't be the worst thing.


----------



## Elsewhere

Finding out today if the tank is a 30 or a 40! I also finally got the axolotl's new house in, and they seem more afraid of it than anything. Hopefully I can update with some pictures later on today! Just need to charge that camera...

Seraphiel is really close. I went downstairs and knew right away. Cleaned out the cup and he didn't move. He can only move one gill to breathe, and it's only once every few seconds. He's just twitching at this point. I'm not going to euthanize; by the time I get it ready he'll be gone. I had hope after seeing him sit up, but... it's gone. I think it's been happening for longer than I thought. Cleaning out the ten again, I lifted the driftwood, and there was so much food trapped under there. When it fell, I don't know what happened, must've gotten stuck... he hasn't been eating for a while, just grabbing and dropping. I didn't figure it out until yesterday. He was such a good fish... I wish I had realized what was happening earlier, but even then, I'm not sure there was much I could do. He's been with me a good seven months, I think that's the longest any of my rescues has ever lasted. I'll likely be updating later on that he's passed.


----------



## Elsewhere

Seraphiel just passed. Poor little guy. This just reminds me why I left the Betta keeping business. Too much sadness with all of them.


----------



## Elsewhere

My third time updating today, awesome, just overbearing on everything!

Well, I didn't get a 40 breeder since the tank was a 30, but, uh... I'm getting a 55. Like. An actual, 5 foot long 55 gallon tank. For $140. Including filter, light, tank, and stand. Holy. Crap. Crowls, Misch, and and Achlys are going to have so much fun. I don't know when I get it, there are unfortunately fish still in it, so they need to be rehomed, and we need to find a place in the house for this massive beast, but hey, at least I'm getting down to only one tank, right? I really and truly shouldn't be, but I may or may not slightly teeny bit be considering a fourth axie since I'd have the room. I think my mother would shoot me, though. Plus, my best friend wants one and her birthday is coming up, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Elsewhere

And I'm really hoping I get this 55g. It's the best deal I've ever seen. I messaged the woman again today, since my friend's mum just got a 40g and was interested in her black skirt tetras and her dwarf gourami, but the lady hasn't gotten back to me yet... I really want this tank, guys. Really badly.

Got some pictures of the lovely ladies today! None of Achlys since there's no light over his (yes, I'm saying his- I really believe he's a boy) tank and I can only get decent pictures at night. I might update tomorrow with some I take tonight 

The 30g

























Mischa was hiding at first

















A few pellets got into the new hide and Crowley was brave enough to go and get them for the greater good

























Success!









































Eventually Mischa decided to come out of hiding


----------



## Elsewhere

Here are those Achlys pictures I promised! He wasn't really coming out of hiding since he knew he wasn't getting anymore food. 


























I'm moving Achlys down to Seraphiel's 10g tomorrow (I forgot to take the heater out until like ten minutes ago) because he's still relatively small and will fit nicely. The 20g is currently on top of my dresser and nearly impossible to clean. It's too frustrating for me, and poor Achlys needs twice weekly water changes, not once every week and a half like I've been managing with this thing. Hopefully all that works out and I can get some better lit photos tomorrow!


----------



## Elsewhere

*cracks knuckles* I'm back. My laptop broke and I had no way of updating, but it was finally fixed today! Woo! So I never ended up putting Achlys in the 10g, he ended up in the 30 instead. Everyone is getting along amazing well, and Achlys ate his first live worm! Didn't seem to know what to make of it, the poor little guy! He and Mischa are about the same size, he might be a little bigger. She's definitely rounder than he is.

Good news! The deal on the 55g came through and I'm going to pick it up at 9:30 tomorrow morning! I'm taking the fish too, comes with a platy, 7 painted tetras, and 5 blackskirt tetras. They're staying in the 10g until Monday morning, then they're going to my friend's mum's tank to live with her guppies and Sam the Betta, if anyone on here still remembers little Samandriel (he's doing quite well and loves chasing his guppies around). Mum wants to set up the 55 right away, so we're trying to find a spot tonight. I won't be able to do anything until Monday, though, because I still need to buy sand and then clean the sand, get the tank filled, decorated, yadda yadda yadda. Hopefully all goes well with the move, I'm hoping they adjust quickly since I'll be adding all the water from the 30g into the 55.


----------



## Elsewhere

The monster tank is here! In the back of the car. Awesome. But the fish are here too, staying in the 10g until tomorrow. They're a bit worse for wear. A few have some pretty bad bloat, so I put some epsom salt in just to be safe. One guy seems like he's not going to make it, but I hope he does. I'll update with pictures once I get this beast in the house.


----------



## Elsewhere

My camera is dead, but my phone isn't, so I got a few pictures to update with!

I present to you: Monster Tank! Also known as the 55g I've been dreaming of for years.
























I'm honestly so in love with this tank. I got it cleaned up fairly quickly, and I'll be setting it up at soon as the stand is inside, we've moved the piano, and I've got 50 pounds of sand conditioned. There a few issues with this bad boy, though. For instance, the back of it seems really small and like my filter won't fit. I'm working on a solution to that, but hopefully it just looks small because the tank is so large and it won't be an issue. There's also the factor that the light is not for a 55... it appears to be for a 30 or a 40 and was just shoved in the centre, which pisses me off a bit, but oh well, the tank was only $150. I'll just try and put the Anubias and the Java Fern more in the centre.

Here's the current 30 and 10 set up:









The Monster Tank brood, 7 painted tetras, 5 black skirt tetras, and a sunburst platy that's slowly getting it's colour back. I hope that the one black fin gets better, because right now it's not doing very well.









And of course, the mandatory axolotl pictures! All three are getting along swimmingly now... man, I need to stop with the puns.

































That's all for now!


----------



## Elsewhere

Hey guys, I'm back again. Had a lot going on the last couple of days, working like crazy and getting ready for gishwhes. I got the sand last night and managed to pull a muscle in my back, which hurt like crazy. Getting better now, but it still hurts, so I need to wait until Sunday to condition the sand so my mum can help me. I tripped when I was bringing the sand in and pulled the muscle then. Mistakes were made. Ugh.

The lotls are doing well, still no fighting, all are eating well, no signs of illness. They're precious, of course. I'm hoping to get some pictures when I can manage to find my camera charger, again. Until then any terrible phone pictures I get will have to do! Hopefully I can post a couple tonight


----------



## Elsewhere

The 55 is set up! It looks so great and I'm so happy with it! I'm just waiting for the sand to settle and then the axolotls will be going in! I lost my fish camera, so I can't take pictures right now, but hopefully I can find it tomorrow. If not I'll use the other one and hope for the best. They're getting along swimmingly (laughing at own joke) in their bucket at the moment, but they were fed before they went in, so I suspected as much.

Along with these guys comes news of gishwhes! Holy crap. So. Much. I've already completed five items, I'll post them on here next Sunday when I'm allowed to! I really think you guys will like some of these, they're pretty awesome if I do say so myself. 

Oh, and the back is better (ish). I can't lean backwards at all but I can do everything else, including filling a monster sized fish tank. God, it's so freaking huge!


----------



## Elsewhere

Still can't find the camera, but I'll get some phone pics in a couple of minutes, upload them to FB, then put them on my computer and upload them to photobucket and then here. Man am I tired. Got four gishwhes items done today and I could sleep for a week. That's almost as many as I got done in the entirety of last year! In four days I've completed nine items, doing two more tomorrow, and I don't know how many more after that! This is so much fun!


----------



## Elsewhere

Are you ready for terrible quality pictures of a large fish tank? YEAH!










Achlys and Mischa. Crowley wouldn't come out of the pot, I think she's still adapting. I used all the water from the 30g and kept the cartridges from that tank in, so it shouldn't take too long for them to get back at it.

















That's it for tonight. Still looking for that damned camera, I can't believe I lost it again.


----------



## Elsewhere

Found my camera! Yeah!

"The guardians of Rivendell" 
















I took these this morning, they were absolutely perfect! I was so surprised to see them sitting like this and so happy! My friend called them the guardians of the tank and I just watched Lord of the Rings so now they're the Guardians of Rivendell.

Monster tank/Rivendell:









Mischa:









Achlys:









Crowley:


----------



## InStitches

congrats on the 55  I'm jealous! love the lotls <3


----------



## lilnaugrim

So beautiful! I love Axxies so much!! Crowley is my favorite but shhhhh! Don't tell the others! haha


----------



## Elsewhere

Me too, InStitches! They (surprisingly) have more personality than Bettas, and they also live a hell of a lot longer, so I'm safe in loving them to pieces!

I'll make sure they don't find out  Crowley's my favourite oldest axolotl, Mischa's my favourite rescue axolotl, and Achlys is my favourite youngest axolotl, so they don't get jealous of each other.

I need to go and empty the ten, take the thirty outside and clean it out, then transfer all my fish stuff to the basement's basement and put the big tank for sale online. Hopefully I can get some cash out of that. Feeding the axolotls first, though- maybe worms would cheer them up, get them swimming around again.


----------



## Elsewhere

And some more pics from today! Yay for working cameras! This morning Crowley and Mischa discovered the top of the pantheon, so they of course hung out up there until I came back down with the camera to get a picture. I also fed them today, Crowley got her whole worm while Mischa and Achlys were SUPPOSED to get a half worm eat, Mischa ate hers quick enough, but Achlys' was still too big for him to eat. I was taking the worm out to cut again and feed him the halves, when Mischa latched onto it. If you've ever had an axolotl bite a worm, you know there's no way they're letting go until they can't fit it into their mouth. So Mischa got a whole worm, and it currently very fat. Achlys got seven pellets instead, but he ate them all, so he's doing alright, not going to starve.

I also got the 30g cleaned out today, soon I'll be doing the ten and twenty, then putting the thirty and the twenty online for sale.

Achlys:









The veins in Achlys' tail. Albinos are so fascinating. 

















The only picture of Crowley I could get









The worm stealing queen


----------



## Elsewhere

Hey guys!!! Gishwhes and makeup camp was AMAZING! I don't have time to do anything but a quick update right now, but I promise that when I have time I'll upload axolotl pics and gishwhes pics and makeup camp pics! It was all so much fun!

Axies are doing good, but Achlys won't eat his worms. I cut them in half, give half to Mischa, and then cut that half in half and try to feed Achlys like that but he still won't eat them. He eats pellets like crazy, so he's been getting those in abundance when the girls get their worms. I think he just isn't used to them yet, since he's only had pellets and bloodworms up until now. the girls are doing well, though, eating everything in their paths and biting me like there's no tomorrow.

I don't know if I'll ever get that fourth baby. If I don't I'll likely end up keeping a few of the axie eggs (if they ever breed) and attempting to hatch and raise them before adding one in with the adults. Otherwise I might just keep the three of them. They seem pretty happy together.


----------



## Elsewhere

Sold the 30, working on selling the 20. I... did a bad thing. I set the 10 back up. Not with fish, though! Guys, I just really REALLY like snails, okay? And these kind won't kill expensive aquatic plants. AND THEY'RE PRECIOUS! Mum doesn't know. Yet. I'm guessing she'll make me toss them back in the garden (there are two) but I'm really hoping she won't mind. I mean, they're pretty freaking cute!


----------



## Elsewhere

Fed the lotls some raw beef/steak yesterday and my God Achlys LOVED the stuff. Little jerk hasn't been able to get the worms in his mouth, but he sure gulped down that beef. Too bad it isn't very good for them- a once in a lifetime treat, as mum had spare bits and I'd heard you could feed it to them very rarely. Hopefully I can finally get the worms to the right size, otherwise I might have to start attempting to take Achlys out of the take to make sure he's getting the right amount of pellets while the other two are eating their worms.

In the news of the secret pets, the snails are doing great. I've got a very basic set up going right now with the two of them (you can see in the signature that I've named them Alcaeus and Iphicles, as I am this thing called a "huge nerd" and I couldn't resist twin names. For those of you who don't know (and once again, we come back to "huge nerd" who loves to explain things) Alcaeus is Heracles' (Hercules (thanks Disney)) birth name, and Iphicles his mortal twin brother. They share a mother, but different fathers (way to go Zeus). I honestly can't tell these things apart, though, so my friends and I have taken to calling them "Snoot snoot" and "Snert snert" (again, nerds). They're so cute though. so. cute. I really want to keep them.

I know this journal is supposed to be for the axies at this point now that the 30's sold but just let me get the snail obsession out of the way. They're currently in the 10g with a dirt bottom and a bit of moss and grass planted in it with some yam and lettuce as food. I just dampened the moss and put some water on their shells, hopefully that'll keep them hydrated until I can buy a spray bottle tomorrow. I'm also gonna buy a nice houseplant to go in there with them, and put a decoration I bought for fish that didn't work out in with them. I'm always excited about new pets, though. I do know that no matter what my mother decides they'll be alright, though- they can always just go back in the garden if she gets REALLY mad about them.


----------



## Elsewhere

Guess who's computer broke again? It was totally fried, the guy had to wipe the whole thing. It was on my floor for like a week, just to see if it would right itself, and when it didn't we took it in, which took another two weeks. It's been a wonderful time. Remember when I mentioned my terrabyte imploded and I lost 10k+ pictures? Well the 400 that I've managed to take/collect over the last months are now also gone. I've been having a wonderful end of summer. 

The snails are gone. I actually never got found out, but one of them decided to try and escape by morphing itself through the mesh lid. It got back in, but I decided I was done with those two and put them in the garden. The plants went to my friend's house (I water them, I'm there nearly every day, there was just no good place for them in my house) and the dirt is still in the 10g, which I'm going to clean out sometime in the next two days for one very important reason.

I'm getting another axolotl.

Yes, that's right, a fourth one. I couldn't convince mum to let me get a free baby from the breeder, mainly, I think, because of what happened with Cain, as well as how far it is to get it, and, of course, the added hydro of waiting for a baby to grow out. My friend's mum tagged me in a post on facebook to a woman who was selling her two axolotls, a melanoid and a leucistic. If you can remember, the leucistic is the little mudkip I fell in love with from the get go, so of course I managed to convince mum that yes, this little guy is very important and I need to get him. He's a male, I'm thinking over a year based on his pictures, and he's PRECIOUS. I wanted to get the melanoid too, but four is plenty for that 55, I really don't want it overstocked. Plus, four gaping mouths to feed will be more than enough. I hope the melanoid finds a good home too, or maybe with just one the owner will be able to keep it. The leucistic is confirmed and I'll be picking him up sometime this week. He's $25, not half bad for a leucistic, especially in this are, it's hard to find one for less than $50. I've been trying to come up with names, and I seem to be stuck... I keep leaning towards Greek (as I always do) but with Achlys I kind of want to branch out to something else. 

Do you guys have any name suggestions for him?


----------



## charliegill110

omg i love your axolotls! so cute!


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks Charlie! I love them too 

Decided on a name for the new guy today! Eddard Stark, Ned for short. I can't wait to get him! Eeee! 

Cleaning the tank hopefully tonight or tomorrow and then I'll definitely be clearing out the 10g tonight. I'd rather put him in the 20 but that's quite a bit more work to fill and maintain for the QT period. Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## charliegill110

when are you getting the baby?


----------



## Elsewhere

I got Ned today! He's so cute, he's got little freckles on his nose and down along the ridges of his tail, but it's really hard to see them in pictures and he kept hiding from me when I was taking them. Surprisingly, the three axolotls downstairs were ALL hiding. Mischa was in the tube and I'm fairly certain Achlys and Crowley both managed to shove themselves into the flower pot at the same time.

Before I show the terrible pictures I got of (not so) little Eddard, here are some pictures of the pigs being adorable!

Gilbert after his bath, feeling flawless:









Some nose pictures:

























And Mordecai in the cage:









And last but certainly not least, Eddard Stark of Winterfell!


----------



## charliegill110

so cute!


----------



## Elsewhere

Thanks, Charlie, I think so too 

As all of you know, I'm incredibly impatient, especially when I buy fish from my FB group who always have such healthy fish/axolotls (except for Mischa, but I knew what I was getting into with her) and so as soon as Ned had some time to relax and I knew he was eating (seriously he's a pig, he'll eat anything I put in front of him) I put him in the 55. It's been about ten minutes and it's going well. The four of them are clumped together in the corner right now and Ned is climbing all over the PVC pipe. The others are uninterested in him so far. The filter is on pretty high right now, when I put the fresh water in it stirred up the PVC and apparently there was a bunch of crap hiding under that. I'm planning on trying to stop the flow from being so heavy with water bottles so I can keep it on as strong as it is, try and keep the tank cleaner for them. I'm also thinking of adding a bubbler, get more air flow in there, I've seen Crowley going up to the surface more often in the last couple of days. Hopefully it all won't prove to be too stressful for them; I'll be keeping a watchful eye to make sure they're fine.

Hopefully I can update with pictures today or tomorrow!


----------



## Elsewhere

Apparently Ned isn't liking this whole "everyone has their own corner" thing. He's forced Mischa and Crowley into an axolotl pile up by the flower pot, only Achlys escaped to the PVC pipe. Ned's been swimming on top of and underneath everyone this whole time, crawling all over the tank, just going wild. Achlys was never this crazy active, even when he was little, he was always pretty chill. Crowls was like this until she got to a certain size, and Mischa's always been kinda calm. Ned's the first one to come in here fully grown and rarin' to go. Mischa looks like she hates everything, but at least Ned looks pleased as punch. I somehow managed to lose that camera AGAIN, so no cute pics tonight


----------



## Elsewhere

Hey guys. Long time no see. The last month hasn't been super fun, I've been going to the doctor a lot and on top of all that, the motherboard of my laptop fried. I just got a new one last night, which is why I'm posting now, since I actually can. My cellphone shuts down if I try to open a forum as big as this, it can't even handle Google.

A lot has happened. Last Sunday Mischa laid eggs, and then on Tuesday Crowley decided to join in on the fun and she started to lay too. I've given away probably around eighty eggs, but I still have hundreds. Unfortunately, most of Mischa's died since I wasn't very practiced at removing eggs from the tank. But Crowley's are all growing well, which is actually a bit unfortunate as well since if no one else steps up for some eggs I'll have to cull most of them.

I also made an executive decision to give away the males. It wasn't easy, but I was so worried that something would happen to Mischa while she was laying since she's so small and I was so unprepared, and I can't go through an unexpected laying again or raising them again. They went home with my friend Val who I trust very much and who takes excellent care of her animals. She's been sending me pictures and updates all this week and keeps telling me how excited she is. Ned went with her, and Achlys to her boyfriend's sister, who also took a large number of eggs to raise and who is also keeping in contact and sending pictures. I made the right choice, even if I miss the two of them like crazy. I'll be raising probably twenty or thirty of the eggs, and out of those I'll pick two females to keep and sell the rest to people in this area. 

Does anyone on here who lives in Canada want some eggs? I can ship them out since under the law they technically aren't a living thing as they haven' hatched yet.


----------



## charliegill110

instead of culling you could try giving/selling them to a pet store. also try reddit. https://www.reddit.com/r/Aquariums/ and https://www.reddit.com/r/aquaswap and https://www.reddit.com/r/axolotls/


----------



## Elsewhere

Luckily, I've found people! I contacted every pet store and I posted on every forum (no pet stores want them) but someone is willing to take early all of them and I've found enough other people that I can get rid of all but a handful to raise myself. I didn't want to cull them, but if it came down to it I would rather sacrifice some of them for others to live. It's a crappy situation but I'm a first time breeder as well as being in my senior year and life is nuts, y'know? BUT I don't have to think about that, because they'll all go to homes!


----------



## Elsewhere

The eggs were mostly given away, and I kept 52 of them. Thus far, 28 have hatched and only one has died. The larvae are doing great, eating plenty of brine shrimp and are very active. I have what looks like twelve melanoids and sixteen albinos/leucistics/wilds. Brine shrimp are hatching well, and the eggs are slowly coming alond. Some of the larvae are already getting rather large, it's all very exciting!


----------

